# knitting tea party 23 january '15 #2



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> June- NO ICE, just wet, a real nice walk, trees are lovely. Can you see some from where you are?
> A little history on my puppy. She was an abused dog tied to the door handle of the Norfolk SPCA on a cold wet Monday morning, fully covered with mats, burrs etc. She had a terrible infected mouth. Believe she was in line for-the gas tank. I had to really convince the workers she was the one I wanted...Long story short: she was spayed (law), had surgery at the same time on her mouth,very infected gums, lost many teeth etc.
> After all this I knew her vet bill would be huge...$75.00, what a blessing. There are several grants, organizations etc. that will help for seniors adopting senior dogs vet thought she was about 8-10 years old. Last Oct I had her 1 year so decided she was 10 years old. She is a miniature shiz tsu, from her neck to tail about 15", real short legs, blonde. So loving.
> 
> ...


Since my daughter and are unable to walk a dog, we each have a cat that are our babies.
Bless you for loving and caring for your fur-baby!! We've had several friends with shih Tzus. My manicurist and her family have one that comes to their shop He's such a sweetheart. They're lovely, loving pets. I love the breed!!
I can't imagine a home without a pet!
Glad there was no ice to interfere with your walk.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Yes they are. Three Shetland Sheepdogs Mickaela, Mac Callum and MacKinley. I recently lost my MacKenzie after 15 years. Mickaela is a sable and the boys are tri-colour.


From what I can see of so much a small picture, they're beautiful.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If I remember correctly, the latest on egg yolks and cholesterol is that eggs in moderation do not affect MOST people's cholesterol that much. I always worry about what they are adding and what it is doing to my body.


On the DASH diet, eggs are a main source of protein -- Using 6 eggs in a crustless quiche that serves as a breakfast portion for 7 days isn't a lot of eggs. The author says Egg Beaters are fine...but I'm like you and worry about the additives....I think I'll stick with organic eggs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 10:31. The contractors are working on flooring today. The tile was put down yesterday, hot tub is in place once again. Busy day today cleaning dust once again.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs for everyone


Thanks for sharing coffee, Caren. Seems like things are back to normal when we can share breakfast/coffee with you.
Don't you love pedicures?! I'm pampering myself with one next month!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely thought having one's feet pampered.


It took me about 3 pedicures to get used to it and relax....it wasn't a natural thing for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It took me about 3 pedicures to get used to it and relax....it wasn't a natural thing for me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If I remember correctly, the latest on egg yolks and cholesterol is that eggs in moderation do not affect MOST people's cholesterol that much. I always worry about what they are adding and what it is doing to my body.


Yes, I'd rather eat a whole egg than something artificial or contrived!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Since my daughter and are unable to walk a dog, we each have a cat that are our babies.
> Bless you for loving and caring for your fur-baby!! We've had several friends with shih Tzus. My manicurist and her family have one that comes to their shop He's such a sweetheart. They're lovely, loving pets. I love the breed!!
> I can't imagine a home without a pet!
> Glad there was no ice to interfere with your walk.
> Junek


Sorry to say, the snow seems to be melting, it is so pretty. My puppy is"Little Girl" of course for her size, truly she is an old lady like me. Just read in the forum, a stash of 2200 skeins, imagine.
Must go take care of laundry, back later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a question for the sock experts.
> I borrowed the toe up Socks a la Carte book from the librairy.
> I decided to make the standard toe with origami heel, page 36-37
> I'm ready to do the heel, I tried but frogged it. Somewhere I am missing something,
> ...


Will this help?:
http://knittingismyfreetherapy.blogspot.com/2009/05/flip-page-errors-in-socks-la-carte.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Greetings from Scottsdale, AZ.
> 
> Hope to be able to participate more--not nearly as busy here as when I am home.


Good to hear from you and glad that you are safe and warm in Scottsdale...I'm sure it's pretty daunting to set up a whole new household. So good go hear about the cancer free status and no side effects of the ongoing treatments. Wonderful news to celebrate!!! Prayers of thanksgiving!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Never liked ironing much. Used to do all the ironing when mom was working and I hated it, particularly my brother's shirts. I needed to do some this week but I couldn't find my iron. Don't know if I packed it or if I sold it. I still have a few boxes to unpack so it could still be in hiding.
> 
> I ordered a clothes rack from Costco and put it together (several times :roll: ) I'd just get to the top and realize I forgot the rails for the rod. Had to take it apart and start again. Had the shelves on wrong too. Finally, I got it done. My brother put straps on so that it wouldn't fall forward. This is going to be great for my out-of-season clothes.


Putting together your clothes rack sounds like the way I put things together. I always say, I put it (whatever it happens to be)twice. The second time or the third time I did it right!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It took me about 3 pedicures to get used to it and relax....it wasn't a natural thing for me.


I just tried getting them and she cut me on the big toe a little and I've had to continually put rubbing alcohol on it. I want a place where they really take care but without it costing an arm and a leg. This was in one of the ones where I couldn't understand anybody. Have a hard time getting down there to do them myself now. Guess I'll have to pay more.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a question for the sock experts.
> I borrowed the toe up Socks a la Carte book from the librairy.
> I decided to make the standard toe with origami heel, page 36-37
> I'm ready to do the heel, I tried but frogged it. Somewhere I am missing something,
> ...


I have the book and will look it up...I'm not there yet with having socks on the needles, but hope to tomorrow. I'm sure there are other who will be able to help in the meantime.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Someone on here asked opinions on glue to hold Velcro to her bead weaving--a post on digest talked about Wellhold (might have been Willhold) and said it would glue beads to metal. Also mentioned E6000. I've used Quick Grip to glue things to glass. And I want to know what you decided and why.


I was the one testing out glues--I tried Gorilla glue, Aleene's Super Fabric glue, E6000, and Amazing GOOP. They all worked! I even got the bracelets wet and everything held. I'm not crazy about the Gorilla glue (seems like overkill, and it's a bit fiddly), and since I have ample supply of the others, I will go with either the fabric glue (more flexible) or the E6000 (that is what I usually use on jewelry).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the book and will look it up...I'm not there yet with having socks on the needles, but hope to tomorrow. I'm sure there are other who will be able to help in the meantime.


Be sure and look up the errata before knitting. Just posted a link for Bonnie. Not sure if it has the information re: what you are both doing or not, but good to check anyway.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> I believe it came on after Downton Abbey. Now I'm sorry that I didn't stay up to watch it.


I'm always in bed before anything comes on at 10 pm. Thank goodness for the dvr or I'd never watch anything interesting!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam! You'd better let Heidi know about your scrapes and cuts--you don't want to take chances with infection.

Purl, glad to hear you've arrived and even gladder to hear your test came back clear! 

To everyone with this crud/flu, I send healing thoughts. I'm feeling a little stuffy but I think that is just cold air/dust/dryness--happens pretty much every winter. 

I've never had a pedicure other than what I do myself, but I hope you all enjoy yours.

Back to work now...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If I remember correctly, the latest on egg yolks and cholesterol is that eggs in moderation do not affect MOST people's cholesterol that much. I always worry about what they are adding and what it is doing to my body.


I'm one of the lucky ones who don't have to worry about high cholesterol! And my last lab work showed low sodium..go figure that one, since I have to take two blood pressure medications daily!! But my Dr said the blood vessels aren't as flexible as we age so that's one reason older people have high blood pressure. Something I never knew!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Greetings from Scottsdale, AZ. We arrived here from wintry Wisconsin last week and are looking forward to three months of warmth and sunshine.
> 
> Today is the third anniversary of my first posting on the TP when Dave was still in charge. I don't post as often as many but I do keep track during the week and do the happy dance and hugs when appropriate and also prayers for all in need.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you! Send us some pictures since so many of us are dealing with cold temperatures!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to all my friends.
> 
> Congratulations Sam on mastering magic loop. Quite a feat in my estimation. :thumbup: :thumbup: That's the pits, finally wanting to work on something and not finding the pattern. I try so hard to organize things but then within a very short time I can't find things again. Hope you find that pattern to work on Bentley's sweater and I look forward to seeing it.
> 
> ...


So glad your health has improved so much!! And that you had such fun with your friends.
Your orchids and socks are equally lovely!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Sorry to say, the snow seems to be melting, it is so pretty. My puppy is"Little Girl" of course for her size, truly she is an old lady like me. Just read in the forum, a stash of 2200 skeins, imagine.
> Must go take care of laundry, back later.


Our snow was gone before noon!! They said the Oyster Point area had 2 inches. I don't know where they measured it but we definitely didn't get that much!
I'm not counting stash, I just know I have way more than I should!!
My cat is a little old lady like me, too. She's a little over 12 years old. Every day I still have her is precious!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> Sorry to say, the snow seems to be melting, it is so pretty. My puppy is"Little Girl" of course for her size, truly she is an old lady like me. Just read in the forum, a stash of 2200 skeins, imagine.
> Must go take care of laundry, back later.


Loved your story of how you got Little Girl. My DD#1 had a sh/zhu (sp?) and he didn't like people but decided I was OK (I didn't put up with his nastiness) and would get excited if she told him Grandma was coming.

Stash of 2200 skeins? Oh, my stash is VERY pale compared to that!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear from you and glad that you are safe and warm in Scottsdale...I'm sure it's pretty daunting to set up a whole new household. So good go hear about the cancer free status and no side effects of the ongoing treatments. Wonderful news to celebrate!!! Prayers of thanksgiving!


Purl2, I would just echo this one-- and say I envy you the warm weather-- altho ours is at 65 today again!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> So glad your health has improved so much!! And that you had such fun with your friends.
> Your orchids and socks are equally lovely!
> Junek


Oh, yes, I meant to comment on these both-- so pretty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Stash of 2200 skeins? Oh, my stash is VERY pale compared to that!


I'd need a separate house for that! :shock: I probably have more like 200, if that, and working on using them up!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> So glad your health has improved so much!! And that you had such fun with your friends.
> Your orchids and socks are equally lovely!
> Junek


I'm glad you health has improved to Daralene and your socks are gorgeous 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So glad your health has improved so much!! And that you had such fun with your friends.
> Your orchids and socks are equally lovely!
> Junek


Thank you June. I will admit the orchids are like a Japanese Haiku or prayer when I see them. They have been like this for 2 months and I've been wanting to show them to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, I meant to comment on these both-- so pretty.


Thank you. My mind is finally getting around to understanding this concept now that I am doing it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd need a separate house for that! :shock: I probably have more like 200, if that, and working on using them up!


That would so overwhelm me that I probably wouldn't even knit. The only way would be to set it up on shelves like in a store I guess.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you health has improved to Daralene and your socks are gorgeous
> Sonja


Awww shucks, thanks.  I'm loving them and once I decide how to end them, I'm stuck, I will be wearing them. :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purl2diva, Yay on the all clear mammogram. Best news anybody could have and makes me happy for you. Enjoy the sunny weather and thanks for sending the sun this way.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We took a walk to the deli today for my sister's first outing since she was ill. We had a baked potato and coffee while there and got in some supplies. We are about to have a light dinner then settle in for the rest of the evening. 
Glad to hear the good news, prayers for all in need. Take care in the weather extremes wherever you are. 
Sam, please get attention for your leg and stop mountaineering!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I learned a couple of hours ago that it is better if I use the stairs to come up on my porch rather than try to step up at the other end. not sure how it happened but I ended up on the ground when I tried it after dinner. have about a six inch tear on left leg and a one inch tear on my right thump - right at the upper knuckle. lots of blood but it is all stopped now - I am going to live - Heidi will have a cow - don't think I will tell her for a few days.
> 
> had some of Heidi's chili for dinner - three bowls - very good. --- sam


Quite sorry to hear about this latest fall. Sounds like a really bad one. Last time you broke a bone. That reminds me, how is your arm doing?? Hope your newest wounds heal and I'll send some of those Healing Wishes your way too. I'm sure Heidi is a good cook as 3 bowls are testimony to. :thumbup: Are you sure she didn't have wine in that chili??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> We took a walk to the deli today for my sister's first outing since she was ill. We had a baked potato and coffee while there and got in some supplies. We are about to have a light dinner then settle in for the rest of the evening.
> Glad to hear the good news, prayers for all in need. Take care in the weather extremes wherever you are.
> Sam, please get attention for your leg and stop mountaineering!


Martina, so glad your sister got to enjoy some time out. Must have been the first nice time out she has had in a very long time and what fun for you to have her with you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sam, 6 inches is a HUGE gash in your leg. PLEASE tell Heidi and get to a doctor! My friend who just passed had massive infections going on and I do NOT want to lose another friend this way. This is really dangerous. Take care of yourself by seeing a doctor. how many have told you this?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> We took a walk to the deli today for my sister's first outing since she was ill. We had a baked potato and coffee while there and got in some supplies. We are about to have a light dinner then settle in for the rest of the evening.
> Glad to hear the good news, prayers for all in need. Take care in the weather extremes wherever you are.
> Sam, please get attention for your leg and stop mountaineering!


Good to see you and your sister are getting out and about. Stay warm up there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good to see you and your sister are getting out and about. Stay warm up there!


ditto, for Martina and her sister!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are beautiful dogs. Condolenses on the loss of MacKenzie.


Onthewingsofadove said:


> Yes they are. Three Shetland Sheepdogs Mickaela, Mac Callum and MacKinley. I recently lost my MacKenzie after 15 years. Mickaela is a sable and the boys are tri-colour.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> They are beautiful dogs. Condolenses on theloss of MacKenzie.


Onthewingsofadove, What beautiful dogs and I join with condolences on the loss of MacKenzie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

With this cough still hanging on at day 9 have you considered going to the doctor Joy? I'm concerned about you.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hope your leg heals quickly.
> Sandi, glad surgery went well. Rest and let Alan pamper you.
> Betty, healing energy sent your way.
> Still coughing but determined to shower, shampoo and get dressed. This is day 9.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Won't catch up this week. Just as I brag about not needing naps I need a nap. :roll: At least I'm moving in the right direction. I've mostly caught up just by seeing a few posts about things after the fact. Hope I'm not missing important things. I must start thinking about what to make for supper. Hugs to all and hope you are all in good health or moving toward it.

Sam, it would be good to get your wounds checked before any infection sets in. A lot easier to go in now than later. I know the last thing you want to do is let Heidi know, but might be for the best. Is where you fell wood or cement??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, sorry your cold is still hanging around. Hope you are soon feeling better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How wonderful; 3 months of nice AZ warmth. Glad you got the meds for the "crud" and are healing now. And...Happy 3rd KP anniversary!!!! You got me thinking and this Thursday I will have been here 4 years....yea for KTP!!!


purl2diva said:


> Greetings from Scottsdale, AZ. We arrived here from wintry Wisconsin last week and are looking forward to three months of warmth and sunshine.
> 
> Today is the third anniversary of my first posting on the TP when Dave was still in charge. I don't post as often as many but I do keep track during the week and do the happy dance and hugs when appropriate and also prayers for all in need.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 10:31. The contractors are working on flooring today. The tile was put down yesterday, hot tub is in place once again. Busy day today cleaning dust once again.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs for everyone


Wow! Wonderful breakfast and coffee. Pedi looks great, I'm jealous! Thanks for hugs - most welcome


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, just can't believe how time is moving now. Will soon be February and closer and closer to move time. Thinking of you and hoping all is falling into place.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful orchid, beautiful socks. And I amd so tickled to see you using the yarn holder given to you. Does my heart good. Glad you're enjoying it. 



Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to all my friends.
> 
> Congratulations Sam on mastering magic loop. Quite a feat in my estimation. :thumbup: :thumbup: That's the pits, finally wanting to work on something and not finding the pattern. I try so hard to organize things but then within a very short time I can't find things again. Hope you find that pattern to work on Bentley's sweater and I look forward to seeing it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness that isn't a stash that is a store!!! And I thought I had a lot of yarn....LOL...nowhere near that.


vabchnonnie said:


> Sorry to say, the snow seems to be melting, it is so pretty. My puppy is"Little Girl" of course for her size, truly she is an old lady like me. Just read in the forum, a stash of 2200 skeins, imagine.
> Must go take care of laundry, back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went to this link since I have all the books and it says this page in this blog doesn't exist. 


Cashmeregma said:


> Will this help?:
> http://knittingismyfreetherapy.blogspot.com/2009/05/flip-page-errors-in-socks-la-carte.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I enjoy getting a pedi, though at times it tickles when they scrub/buff your feet. I'd love to get a mani with nails but they always hurt my hands and keep telling me to relax. I have told them I am as relaxed as I can be and they have to be more gentle; never helped so I quit getting them. 


Cashmeregma said:


> I just tried getting them and she cut me on the big toe a little and I've had to continually put rubbing alcohol on it. I want a place where they really take care but without it costing an arm and a leg. This was in one of the ones where I couldn't understand anybody. Have a hard time getting down there to do them myself now. Guess I'll have to pay more.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think some of we "aunties" would like to have a little discussion with her...and for sure you or Grandpa should let her know just how sick you are and that you need to get yourself better---and if that means parking yourself in bed for a day or two and let her fend for herself, you need to do that. I'd also close her bedroom door and tell her she's the one responsible for how it looks - she's to take care of it.
> 
> Get well soon!!


I certainly agree with Rookie about cleaning up after herself. She'd get it done or once a week I would be standing over her while she did get it done.

And I hope and expect that you'll take care of yourself and get to feeling much better soon. Probably sooner rather than later when you are NOT cleaning up after her!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto on the clear mammogram....meant to mention this in my post.


Cashmeregma said:


> Purl2diva, Yay on the all clear mammogram. Best news anybody could have and makes me happy for you. Enjoy the sunny weather and thanks for sending the sun this way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So, so glad your sister has improved greatly and you were able to take a walk together. Wonderful news!!


martina said:


> We took a walk to the deli today for my sister's first outing since she was ill. We had a baked potato and coffee while there and got in some supplies. We are about to have a light dinner then settle in for the rest of the evening.
> Glad to hear the good news, prayers for all in need. Take care in the weather extremes wherever you are.
> Sam, please get attention for your leg and stop mountaineering!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's true that the world looks at the outside, but as David said, no man wants to be poked by pointy bones and have to worry about breaking something because there isn't proper padding. lol Would I love to be a size 6, well yah, the clothes are cuter when they are smaller, but then baby clothes are downright adorable. lol But I do get depressed about it at times too, I exercise but it is sooooo hard to lose weight. Maybe we have extra padding as we get older to keep us from damaging ourselves so much when we land on said padding. I'm a 16 too right now.


The size of the container is irrelevant, it's the contents which matter!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said!!!! 
Hope you are feeling better.


TNS said:


> The size of the container is irrelevant, it's the contents which matter!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely thought having one's feet pampered.


Same thoughts here - poor feet work so hard but get ignored.....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> The size of the container is irrelevant, it's the contents which matter!


 :thumbup: Beautifully said!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ran up (puff, puff....LOL) to Walmart a little bit ago and picked up yarn for the Dreambird workshop. Going to use the gray as the MC and the varigated for the feathers. Crossing my fingers I can do this.....can't wait for it to begin. (Like I need another WIP...LOL...but I've been hanging on to this pattern for about a year waiting for a workshop on it. Yea Bonnie!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, beautiful socks, lovely orchids and love the spool.
I actually had shower and shampoo. Walked Maya balk an hour. Really slow walk, but hadn't walked her in at least nine days so felt like bad mom. Last time we walked desert only green under creosote bushes. Today desert floor green. Too early for flowers but looking good for great wildflowers. Back in bed for well deserved nap.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Greetings from Scottsdale, AZ. We arrived here from wintry Wisconsin last week and are looking forward to three months of warmth and sunshine.
> 
> Today is the third anniversary of my first posting on the TP when Dave was still in charge. I don't post as often as many but I do keep track during the week and do the happy dance and hugs when appropriate and also prayers for all in need.
> 
> ...


Happy KTP anniversary! And Arizona arrival! And cancer free results! And... Getting rid of the "crud" at last. Sounds like you have lots to look forward to, so enjoy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

went to the doctor for my hospital check up this afternoon - lungs sound good - still not a lot of strength in my legs - energy taking too long to come back - and when I showed him my leg - he just looked at me and said "oh sam." he proceeded to wrap it up and said keep it wrapped and moist - Heidi had already gone to town and bought gauze, telfa pads and salve - Neosporin - which the dr b said would help it heal faster - knowing full well how long it takes to heal on me. so there you go. I've been using the stairs to get up on my porch. it doesn't hurt too bad so that is good. hope it is healed by shorts weather. lol --- sam --- my other leg which I had wracked on the bed and which they kept bandaged in the hospital is still looking a little raw but it is coming along. I think I am an accident waiting to happen. rotflmao



darowil said:


> Serves you right for sending the bubble wrap over to the UK for Sonjas DS- you should have kept it. Make sure you look after it properly- you don't heal well so you need to watch it from the start.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not usually up early enough or awake enough if I am up to see the sunrise but this morning it was so vibrate one couldn't help but notice it. Took these looking off my front porch....red sky at morning, sailors take warning....


Sure is a wonderful red colour-wonder what your day will be like with that lovely sky?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When my DD with her 5 lived with us that was how we did things. Everyone helped out. The only child that didn't "like" ( which is a relative term) having chores was my step daughter when she was growing up. Her mom's home had no rules & chores; she was allowed to do whatever. Not a cooperative relationship between the two homes and we had primary custody so it caused quite a riff. DD's children were taught from day 1 in their own home that everyone pitched in so it was a natural transition when they moved in with us. Back in their own home now again and everyone still cooperates and 3 of the 5 are teens.


Gwen, we've often joked about children and puppies needing to know where/what the boundaries are in their lives. Taught young, they both are much more secure and comfortable in their lives, knowing that their families care enough to teach the limits of acceptable behavior--rather than having a punishment coming from out of nowhere and they have no idea of what brought on the punishment.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about extremes - sitting under a fan watching it snow in new York. lol --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> As I sit here under a fan, watching the news coming from a snowbound New York, I hope all who are in the path of this storm can stay safe and warm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - I told Heidi at breakfast - she only had half a cow. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes you are right he definitely should have kept some for his self . I'm with everyone else Sam you need to take care and tell Heidi ,
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

MaryJo I'm making your microwave Apricot chicken tonight using the drumsticks. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now it says it can't find the page. --- sam



TNS said:


> So do I, especially the little curvy hips at the bottom!! Did you follow any of the links to the programmes which were broadcast? ( or can't you listen outside UK?) the computing one was totally fascinating.
> 
> Re:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2MN0vWt4VJsrwwcqpf0gzdY/the-listener-collection-...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm not sure my iron still works!!
> Junek


I know one of mine does- I use it for steaming my knitting sometimes! Don't think that one has ever ironed anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what page was the original post made? --- sam



TNS said:


> I do hope you eventually get some "me" time which you definitely deserve. At least look at the knitted pieces, which all relate to certain programmes - they're fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, hope I did what you said, we will see if that helps. TY for the advice.


You are welcome. I had to do the same thing a couple of months ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, just can't believe how time is moving now. Will soon be February and closer and closer to move time. Thinking of you and hoping all is falling into place.


Still hanging in there, waiting for a crucial phone call.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right; gives them security. How can you expect them to know if never taught. Even with Sydney, I can see areas we have not been consistent enough in training his behavior and are having to focus more on but he's getting it. And with children it is exactly the same thing. Now I will admit, youngest DD has a terribly messy room but does clean it from time to time and does help out with the house. I do recognize though that with work, school & studying her time for helping out lately has been limited. As far as her room goes, the door stays closed and no one else is in there but her so it is her mess to live with. I will periodically mention it an offer to help her organize but it is her mess.


jheiens said:


> Gwen, we've often joked about children and puppies needing to know where/what the boundaries are in their lives. Taught young, they both are much more secure and comfortable in their lives, knowing that their families care enough to teach the limits of acceptable behavior--rather than having a punishment coming from out of nowhere and they have no idea of what brought on the punishment.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember my grandmother always calling me Fat Gwen. As a child I was NOT fat (am now) but my sister was very tiny. Then my first DH always told me I need to lose 10-15 lbs even though I was 5'5" and weighed 120 lbs. Was not fat then either. He is now married to a very, very petite woman. Now I am by % considered obese but you know what? I love me and my family loves me and I am what I am. Sure, I'd like to be little but know that just isn't going to happen more than likely so love me anyway. We love you Stella! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


I had an ob/gyn that was that way. Even the ladies who went to him that were skin and bone skinny, he told them they needed to loose weight! Needless to say, as soon as I could go to someone else, I did. I weigh a lot more now than I did then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam.....won't fuss anymore now will we ladies.....we jus all love you and want you well.


thewren said:


> oh - I told Heidi at breakfast - she only had half a cow. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry jim - I misjudged - and you betty - listen to jim - as long as you like what you see in the mirror no one else matters. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Stella and Sam, I didn't word this right. Jim chided me all the time about letting what they said get to me. He has never ever said a word about my weight and I have been all sizes, but the world looks on outward appearance. Everywhere I worked I have always been the oldest and fattest. When I went into training I was in a size sixteen, then dropped to a size eight. After Angie came I fluctuated between a ten and twelve my entire work life. Ater retiring it has slowly plummeted and I am back to a sixteen. It depresses me to no end.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the men can do the dishes - you just sit and enjoy the party. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> I assure you I would not be frogging that- close it after for sure.
> 
> Margaret, you have made my day~
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's what I am working toward - have to practice my magic loop some more - it is not always as smooth as I want it. practice makes perfect - right? --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Carol, sweet friend, I have ranted for three years now off and on to Jim. Goes in one ear and out the other. Prayers needed for their house to sell and lots of them.
> 
> Oh Sam, do be careful. We are going to have to restrict your activities. Sam if you go to youtube and look up the toe up magic loop sock by Blooming Knitter, she does pretty much what Margaret is teaching. I watched it many many times and asked tons of questions here instead of KP...they get in arguments over questions.
> 
> Stella,do post your "stuff" We all might want to be customers and help with your income.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

80° - that sounds heavenly. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No problem with the keeping warm- wish I wasn't so HOT! Just under 26C the other reads 77.9 F.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> 80° - that sounds heavenly. --- sam


Not to me it is not! More like the alternative!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oh - I told Heidi at breakfast - she only had half a cow. --- sam


I'm glad you went to the doctors , and got your leg seen too 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that is a red sky - thanks for sharing gwen - are you feeling any effects of this winter storm? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Not usually up early enough or awake enough if I am up to see the sunrise but this morning it was so vibrate one couldn't help but notice it. Took these looking off my front porch....red sky at morning, sailors take warning....


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> went to the doctor for my hospital check up this afternoon he just looked at me and said "oh sam."


Thank you for having it looked at, even though you were at doc for another reason.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I could buy you a new one. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I'm not sure my iron still works!!
> Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> I know one of mine does- I use it for steaming my knitting sometimes! Don't think that one has ever ironed anything.


One year my Christmas present from DD#1 and family was a new iron so that her DH would have one when they visited and he wanted to iron his shirt! I managed w/o one most of the time. Many years ago, when my DH had uniform shirts that required ironing, he managed to find a lovely woman who ironed for us. She liked him because he went hunting and would always bring her a couple critters for the stew pot or BBQ. We paid her a pittance but it was all she wanted.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But right now at 3 -10 pm., my time, you show as logged off.


I didn't think to include what time it was here! It is 5:05pm here now. I am on the computer. I think I looked at my last post on the phone last night, and it showed I was online. I didn't turn the computer on at all yesterday. M has been home sick the last couple of days. He was off for the weekend, was fine Saturday, but woke up in the night with horrible back and side pain. Think he had a UTI, gave him some cranberry capsules, no more pain, but stomach has been off until today. He is finally hungry. Still thinking about not going in to work tomorrow tho. He is lots better now, tho.

This is how I have spent my day. DB has a puppy. Odie the puppy decided he wasn't getting the attention he wanted while DB was getting dressed. So Odie stole one of the socks I had knitted DB several years ago. By the time DB could get the sock away from Odie, the top had been well chewed. Needless to say the DB, and I, weren't very happy with Odie. I gave Odie a good talking to and told him he didn't have the $150 that I charge to knit a pair of socks, so he better be lucky that I can fix them! Not long after that discussion, he stole DN's hat. So today I spent the day repairing a sock. DB said he didn't care what color I used to fix them with. Good thing! I had this sock yarn left over from another pair. I had knit this pair toe up, and had no left over yarn to fix them with. If it had to match, I would have had to order a whole skein from Knit Picks and pay shipping. And then it still wouldn't have been an exact match.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's true that the world looks at the outside, but as David said, no man wants to be poked by pointy bones and have to worry about breaking something because there isn't proper padding. lol Would I love to be a size 6, well yah, the clothes are cuter when they are smaller, but then baby clothes are downright adorable. lol But I do get depressed about it at times too, I exercise but it is sooooo hard to lose weight. Maybe we have extra padding as we get older to keep us from damaging ourselves so much when we land on said padding. I'm a 16 too right now.


I was wondering this morning why we put on weight as we get older (not the mechanics I know that) but the purpose of it. So maybe you have worked it out- but why can't it wait until we start to fall? After all I'm putting on the weight but not yet showing signs of falling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


I am so sorry. You and her family are in my prayers.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well said!!!!
> Hope you are feeling better.


Improving now thanks, Gwen. However, it's been a so-so day as I went to the dentists for fillings then had to take one of our cats to the vets as he jumped from a chair to the floor and started swearing and limping. Vet has admitted him overnight and will X-ray and do blood tests but says he has muscle atrophy in both back legs. Cats are so good at hiding their symptoms so I'm afraid he may have been in pain for a while and I never noticed - I just thought he was slowing down with age like me. I feel quite awful. This is Salt, who likes to 'help' with my knitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Be sure and look up the errata before knitting. Just posted a link for Bonnie. Not sure if it has the information re: what you are both doing or not, but good to check anyway.


It told me other people had found the same errors but when I tried the provided link it just said, page not found. :roll: :roll:
Thanks for looking it up for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne mainly, she is struggling again and my niece has arrived with her mother (and this doesn't help. My SIL is lovely but exhausting. Fortunately out of the 4 in DNs family DN is the quietest and thus easiest for me to live with).


(((Margaret)))


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it must have been quite an adjustment for you and dh. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Betty, my older grandsons were 8 and 10 years old when they and their mom moved in with us. They had not lived near us, much less with us, before and had many adjustments to make--school, church, community, as well as the household ''rules'' and foods prepared.
> 
> It took a deal of patience and repetitions of everything before they got them into their heads and believed that I meant what I said. They were not belligerent but they were unused to having those expectations placed on them. BUT they were still expected to follow the ''rules'' and carry their share of the extra burdens they created by being here--whether they wanted to do them or even to be here. I wasn't their hired help and I didn't expect them to be such for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a little colder but not bad. It is 46 F with a "real feel" of 35 F. Veriy sunny all day. Suppose to be in the low 50s most of the week and tonight is suppose to get down to 38. Can't complain. DH and I were watching the news about weather up north and all he said was "that's why we live in the south". Suppose to have rain Thursday.


thewren said:


> wow - that is a red sky - thanks for sharing gwen - are you feeling any effects of this winter storm? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't think to include what time it was here! It is 5:05pm here now. I am on the computer. I think I looked at my last post on the phone last night, and it showed I was online. I didn't turn the computer on at all yesterday. M has been home sick the last couple of days. He was off for the weekend, was fine Saturday, but woke up in the night with horrible back and side pain. Think he had a UTI, gave him some cranberry capsules, no more pain, but stomach has been off until today. He is finally hungry. Still thinking about not going in to work tomorrow tho. He is lots better now, tho.
> 
> This is how I have spent my day. DB has a puppy. Odie the puppy decided he wasn't getting the attention he wanted while DB was getting dressed. So Odie stole one of the socks I had knitted DB several years ago. By the time DB could get the sock away from Odie, the top had been well chewed. Needless to say the DB, and I, weren't very happy with Odie. I gave Odie a good talking to and told him he didn't have the $150 that I charge to knit a pair of socks, so he better be lucky that I can fix them! Not long after that discussion, he stole DN's hat. So today I spent the day repairing a sock. DB said he didn't care what color I used to fix them with. Good thing! I had this sock yarn left over from another pair. I had knit this pair toe up, and had no left over yarn to fix them with. If it had to match, I would have had to order a whole skein from Knit Picks and pay shipping. And then it still wouldn't have been an exact match.


It is 11 31am., as I type, so I am reading this nerly half an hour later- you show up as online, still!
Good work on the sock. Naughty Odie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the cup caren. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 10:31. The contractors are working on flooring today. The tile was put down yesterday, hot tub is in place once again. Busy day today cleaning dust once again.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs for everyone


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I learned a couple of hours ago that it is better if I use the stairs to come up on my porch rather than try to step up at the other end. not sure how it happened but I ended up on the ground when I tried it after dinner. have about a six inch tear on left leg and a one inch tear on my right thump - right at the upper knuckle. lots of blood but it is all stopped now - I am going to live - Heidi will have a cow - don't think I will tell her for a few days.
> 
> had some of Heidi's chili for dinner - three bowls - very good. --- sam


SAM! What are we going to do with you?! :roll: Wrap you in bubble wrap?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Improving now thanks, Gwen. However, it's been a so-so day as I went to the dentists for fillings then had to take one of our cats to the vets as he jumped from a chair to the floor and started swearing and limping. Vet has admitted him overnight and will X-ray and do blood tests but says he has muscle atrophy in both back legs. Cats are so good at hiding their symptoms so I'm afraid he may have been in pain for a while and I never noticed - I just thought he was slowing down with age like me. I feel quite awful. This is Salt, who likes to 'help' with my knitting.


Oh dear- it is so sad when they are failing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Salt. I hope the vet will be able to help him. Prayers for Salt and of course more for you.


TNS said:


> Improving now thanks, Gwen. However, it's been a so-so day as I went to the dentists for fillings then had to take one of our cats to the vets as he jumped from a chair to the floor and started swearing and limping. Vet has admitted him overnight and will X-ray and do blood tests but says he has muscle atrophy in both back legs. Cats are so good at hiding their symptoms so I'm afraid he may have been in pain for a while and I never noticed - I just thought he was slowing down with age like me. I feel quite awful. This is Salt, who likes to 'help' with my knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tami* did I read it correctly that you charge $150 to knit a pair of socks?!??!?!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If I remember correctly, the latest on egg yolks and cholesterol is that eggs in moderation do not affect MOST people's cholesterol that much. I always worry about what they are adding and what it is doing to my body.


The other thing I was thinking about this morning in the shower was how much things have changed. Cholstrol is bad for you don't have it, use poly unsaturated margarine. The a bit later well only some is bad for you some chostrol is good. The those margarines we ahve been telling you to use are actually as bad for you as butter. BUT thats OK -we have a new margarine which is safe. So how long have they known that the margarine they were pushing was bad for us before they told us? Long enough to get new ones produced. And do they really expect me to trust that this one is going to be considered safe still in another decade or two? And eggs have gone from no-nos to OK in moderation.
I actually got onto this from thinking of sunscreen- I'm sure that at some time they are going to tell us that the incidence of melenoma from sun damage has gone down but that the sunscreens are causing an issue instead. I have read a couple of reports along these lines so interesting to see what does come of it. So I must admit that I do not use sunscreen every time I go for a walk- but doif I m going to be out for a long time. I also don't always put on a hat- but that is because I can't be bothered or I forget


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great socks daralene - love the colors. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to all my friends.
> 
> Congratulations Sam on mastering magic loop. Quite a feat in my estimation. :thumbup: :thumbup: That's the pits, finally wanting to work on something and not finding the pattern. I try so hard to organize things but then within a very short time I can't find things again. Hope you find that pattern to work on Bentley's sweater and I look forward to seeing it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> now it says it can't find the page. --- sam


Did the same for me from the link KTP, but was Ok when I looked again via googling BBC Radio 4

Try again
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2MN0vWt4VJsrwwcqpf0gzdY/the-listener-collection-a-knitted-schedule

The last few words seem to get removed when it's posted, but it did work again for me just now. If it fails again try making sure the last bit says
<-a-knitted-schedule> Straight after <listener-collection-> (remove <>)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Vent away, you are absolutely correct, she should be doing what you require of her at the very least, if not a little more. I told Carly that I'm getting a refundable ticket for her to come this summer, so that if she isn't doing what she needs to at home and is giving mom backtalk and smart mouthing the way she has been, I'll have it canceled and refunded and she won't be coming at all. I hope that the threat carries some weight, but her mom pretty much just threatens and doesn't carry through, hard to chop the head off the monster after she created it herself. But on a good note, Carly is on the A-B honor roll this quarter, she's good everywhere except with her mom.
> I hope that you are able to get through to your granddaughter somehow, and that she is able to start living at home very soon, you really don't need the added stress.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kaye, you hit the nail on the head. Neither parent follows through with any of the punishment they place. She always talks them out of it. She makes good grades and is a beautiful girl and sweet as can be when not being sarcastic and rebellious. My beautician tells me her son is having the same problems with his daughter (who has classed with Carley).


Grounded. No after school activities. If she goes anywhere except to school, it is where you are going. Not somewhere of her choosing. And Papaw needs to back you up. Been there. Let me ask this. Were your children allowed to do this? I am sure they weren't. Same rules. At least here. In fact, my grands don't get away with some of the things their parents were, as I just can't handle the commotion anymore.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where would you keep 2200 skeins? you would need an entire house just for your yarn? --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Loved your story of how you got Little Girl. My DD#1 had a sh/zhu (sp?) and he didn't like people but decided I was OK (I didn't put up with his nastiness) and would get excited if she told him Grandma was coming.
> 
> Stash of 2200 skeins? Oh, my stash is VERY pale compared to that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, so many preservatives, etc. Since 85% of cholesterol is manufactured in the liver, your diet doesn't make a huge difference in cholesterol levels. It is pretty much a hereditary thing. It's just like how we were all supposed to quit using butter, now it's been decided butter is better for you than margerine.


And yet the first step to controlling cholesterol levels is still dietary (in the sense of eat less cholesterol). I hadn't read your comment about butter before I made my previous post!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's great news about your sister - won't be long before she is back in the pink - no doubt due to your good nursing. --- sam



martina said:


> We took a walk to the deli today for my sister's first outing since she was ill. We had a baked potato and coffee while there and got in some supplies. We are about to have a light dinner then settle in for the rest of the evening.
> Glad to hear the good news, prayers for all in need. Take care in the weather extremes wherever you are.
> Sam, please get attention for your leg and stop mountaineering!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute! Have bookmarked it in hopes of checking into this further.


TNS said:


> Did the same for me from the link KTP, but was Ok when I looked again via googling BBC Radio 4
> 
> Try again
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2MN0vWt4VJsrwwcqpf0gzdY/the-listener-collection-a-knitted-schedule
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my arm is still weaker than the other but it is coming along - it aches when the weather is damp. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Quite sorry to hear about this latest fall. Sounds like a really bad one. Last time you broke a bone. That reminds me, how is your arm doing?? Hope your newest wounds heal and I'll send some of those Healing Wishes your way too. I'm sure Heidi is a good cook as 3 bowls are testimony to. :thumbup: Are you sure she didn't have wine in that chili??


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> The other thing I was thinking about this morning in the shower was how much things have changed. So I must admit that I do not use sunscreen every time I go for a walk- but doif I m going to be out for a long time.


You are so right-- and the margarine that has the sterols that cut cholesterol, well, you have to eat a bunch of that margarine to get the benefits. I can use a minimum of real butter and then good oils in my skillets.

And my dermatologist would have me slather on sun screen EVERY day, not just when outside, and I am pretty sure THAT would not be good for me. I do wear it when driving long distance but not much else.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to go fix dinner. Will BBL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Loved your story of how you got Little Girl. My DD#1 had a sh/zhu (sp?) and he didn't like people but decided I was OK (I didn't put up with his nastiness) and would get excited if she told him Grandma was coming.
> 
> Stash of 2200 skeins? Oh, my stash is VERY pale compared to that!


It always makes me feel so much better about my stash when I see some of the huge ones here. They are like a store, makes my 5 or 6 tubs seem pretty tame!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where would you keep 2200 skeins? you would need an entire house just for your yarn? --- sam


Not hard. Some of these squares hold 40 balls of yarn (and those are 100gm balls which would be round 4 ounces) so if I put 40 in each one that would be 1000 thus almost half the 2,200. Wonder if I counted mine if I would have that much?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor kitty -- sending tons of healing energy to salt and hope he wasn't hurt by the jump. --- sam



TNS said:


> Improving now thanks, Gwen. However, it's been a so-so day as I went to the dentists for fillings then had to take one of our cats to the vets as he jumped from a chair to the floor and started swearing and limping. Vet has admitted him overnight and will X-ray and do blood tests but says he has muscle atrophy in both back legs. Cats are so good at hiding their symptoms so I'm afraid he may have been in pain for a while and I never noticed - I just thought he was slowing down with age like me. I feel quite awful. This is Salt, who likes to 'help' with my knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it worked --- sam



TNS said:


> Did the same for me from the link KTP, but was Ok when I looked again via googling BBC Radio 4
> 
> Try again
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2MN0vWt4VJsrwwcqpf0gzdY/the-listener-collection-a-knitted-schedule
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I use butter - I have been know to eat half a dozen hard boiled eggs at a time - I lay in a tanning bed - I eat chili out of the can - and I'm fairly healthy - I just fall a lot. lololol --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> You are so right-- and the margarine that has the sterols that cut cholesterol, well, you have to eat a bunch of that margarine to get the benefits. I can use a minimum of real butter and then good oils in my skillets.
> 
> And my dermatologist would have me slather on sun screen EVERY day, not just when outside, and I am pretty sure THAT would not be good for me. I do wear it when driving long distance but not much else.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if I had a set up like that my yarn would be covered in dog and cat hair - lol. but it really looks nice darowil - you don't have pets which helps. at least you can see what you have. --- sam



darowil said:


> Not hard. Some of these squares hold 40 balls of yarn (and those are 100gm balls which would be round 4 ounces) so if I put 40 in each one that would be 1000 thus almost half the 2,200. Wonder if I counted mine if I would have that much?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a question for the sock experts.
> I borrowed the toe up Socks a la Carte book from the librairy.
> I decided to make the standard toe with origami heel, page 36-37
> I'm ready to do the heel, I tried but frogged it. Somewhere I am missing something,
> ...


I haven't tried the origami heel for a long- and why you ask? Because I could never get it to work out! No idea whther it is us or the pattern. Maybe I should try again some time.

I've just had a look- I don't think you are actually decreasing. Those knit 2 togethers are the stitch you slipped and a loop you pick up from under the next stitch so the next stitch is still there. On the next row in that direction that stitch is the one you will slip and then pick up the loop from the next stitch.
So there should never be a change in stitch count if I sm reading it correctly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Greetings from Scottsdale, AZ. We arrived here from wintry Wisconsin last week and are looking forward to three months of warmth and sunshine.
> 
> Today is the third anniversary of my first posting on the TP when Dave was still in charge. I don't post as often as many but I do keep track during the week and do the happy dance and hugs when appropriate and also prayers for all in need.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the clear mammogram.
It would be terrible to need to buy more yarn. And as you will have more time you have more chance to get it done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, glad to hear you sister is finally doing better.

Sam, glad you got your leg checked out, is the wound very deep, perhaps you should have gone last night & got stitches?
Daralene, beautiful orchid & love the colors in the socks.
GD arrived a few minutes ago along with the dog,( a yellow lab that may drive me to drink before she goes home if she doesn't quit whining. I told her to stay in the porch so she sits there & whines.). GS is at hockey & will come about 6.

Well, our spring weather is at an end, howling wind from the north is getting us back to reality quickly.
Well, must get supper on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I haven't tried the origami heel for a long- and why you ask? Because I could never get it to work out! No idea whther it is us or the pattern. Maybe I should try again some time.
> 
> I've just had a look- I don't think you are actually decreasing. Those knit 2 togethers are the stitch you slipped and a loop you pick up from under the next stitch so the next stitch is still there. On the next row in that direction that stitch is the one you will slip and then pick up the loop from the next stitch.
> So there should never be a change in stitch count if I sm reading it correctly.


OK! I will try that after I get the kids to bed. Thanks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to all my friends.
> 
> Congratulations Sam on mastering magic loop. Quite a feat in my estimation. :thumbup: :thumbup: That's the pits, finally wanting to work on something and not finding the pattern. I try so hard to organize things but then within a very short time I can't find things again. Hope you find that pattern to work on Bentley's sweater and I look forward to seeing it.
> 
> ...


I love the one that the yarn barf is connected to. You look like you've got the hang of 2 at atime on 2 circulars- I never did finsih any of the 4 I started. Some of the socks have been finished just not as 2 at a time. I transferred them onto magic loop after the workshop as I didn't need to show them anymore!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll make a party out of just about anything and use any excuse to get together!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Stella and Sam, I didn't word this right. Jim chided me all the time about letting what they said get to me. He has never ever said a word about my weight and I have been all sizes, but the world looks on outward appearance. Everywhere I worked I have always been the oldest and fattest. When I went into training I was in a size sixteen, then dropped to a size eight. After Angie came I fluctuated between a ten and twelve my entire work life. Ater retiring it has slowly plummeted and I am back to a sixteen. It depresses me to no end.


Betty, I wish I could say I wear a sixteen! Try a 24-26! So please don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure how American sizing co-relates to ours, but I am a size 26, Betty- although I think I am taller at 5' 7" and a bit.


Julie, I don't know the difference, either, but I weigh about 260-265, hips about 56", bust at 46G and wear a 24-26


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not usually up early enough or awake enough if I am up to see the sunrise but this morning it was so vibrate one couldn't help but notice it. Took these looking off my front porch....red sky at morning, sailors take warning....


Beautiful! But it certainly is portending the storm the east coast is getting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so organized....I need to fix mine for sure. All dumped in tubs that got out of hand.....


darowil said:


> Not hard. Some of these squares hold 40 balls of yarn (and those are 100gm balls which would be round 4 ounces) so if I put 40 in each one that would be 1000 thus almost half the 2,200. Wonder if I counted mine if I would have that much?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://blog.thebreastcancersite.com/healthy-recipe-frittata/#wzFPigeoBtj6t3jG.97
> 
> I have this in the oven -- I did add some low fat cheese and milk plus some onion and green pepper, garlic & crushed red pepper to make it more of a crustless quiche. It smells wonderful and it's very veggie---only enough egg/milk/cheese custard to hold it together.
> 
> Has anyone tried egg beaters? Many of the recipes call for the egg substitute and being a farmer's daughter, I am more than skeptical about them.


Egg beaters taste like cardboard!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm right there with you Tami.....just more of us to love.

Dinner will be ready in 5 min.....I'm so hungry.....


tami_ohio said:


> Betty, I wish I could say I wear a sixteen! Try a 24-26! So please don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The pedi is great...I need to do that!! Is that a slab of ham on the breakfast plate -- or a slab of scrapple? Sure does look yummy.
> 
> I just had a small piece of the breakfast frittata (or whatever you want to call it)...and it is very good. The crushed red pepper and garlic powder was necessary to flavor the eggs and tons of veggies.


Oh I never thought of scrapple this morning. Will have to do that another time. It is spam :XD: :XD: 
Your breakfast sounds delicious too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It has been decades since I tried spam. Need to try it again. Still can't get used to seeing beans for breakfast...LOL


NanaCaren said:


> Oh I never thought of scrapple this morning. Will have to do that another time. It is spam :XD: :XD:
> Your breakfast sounds delicious too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Beautiful "Brit" breakfast, may I join you.


Why of course you can there is plenty more. My favorite breakfast although usually I have bacon with it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I never thought of scrapple this morning. .


Oh, my, love scrapple, just getting really hard to make it as the pan is big and heavy, etc. Used to make it a lot for family. Even have trouble now finding pork neckbones for it. might have to look tomorrow, might get lucky.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never tried it....guess I should give it a try sometime.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, my, love scrapple, just getting really hard to make it as the pan is big and heavy, etc. Used to make it a lot for family. Even have trouble now finding pork neckbones for it. might have to look tomorrow, might get lucky.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops....timer just went off...TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caren, the breakfast looks wonderful but the toes are very glamorous :thumbup:


Thank you very much on both. I never get anything on y toes usually this time I figured I deserved something different.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never tried it....guess I should give it a try sometime.


I have some in my freezer just have to get it out to thaw. I have not had it in a while and I have never cooked it myself.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, my, love scrapple, just getting really hard to make it as the pan is big and heavy, etc. Used to make it a lot for family. Even have trouble now finding pork neckbones for it. might have to look tomorrow, might get lucky.


If you are close to a butcher shop they might sell you some. I have a wonderful butcher here that will get me pretty much any strange cut of animal I ask for.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has been decades since I tried spam. Need to try it again. Still can't get used to seeing beans for breakfast...LOL


Spam I like and I can't say that about many premade items. I have had beans for breakfast all my life. Mum would put beans into the pan get them bubbling hot crack eggs into them out the lid on. Very good breakfast when the eggs were cooked. Or for fried eggs grate a bit of orange zest over them while cooking. That is what I did this morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I don't know the difference, either, but I weigh about 260-265, hips about 56", bust at 46G and wear a 24-26


Here's a chart but I'm afraid it might not be of much help:
http://www.85b.org/dress_conv.php


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh my, another day and not "one" stitch. Must close for now.How do you do it, who on here has done some knitting today? I can't seem to do it all. What's your secret. See you tomorrow-good night Sharon


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> February will be here soon and you can take that brace off.


I have to make it to the end of February and then see what I am told. I was tired of it after the first day, but have left it on like I was told.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If doing mindless knitting I will sometimes have my laptop open on my lap while knitting and just periodically refresh the computer.


vabchnonnie said:


> Oh my, another day and not "one" stitch. Must close for now.How do you do it, who on here has done some knitting today? I can't seem to do it all. What's your secret. See you tomorrow-good night Sharon


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Spam I like and I can't say that about many premade items. I have had beans for breakfast all my life. Mum would put beans into the pan get them bubbling hot crack eggs into them out the lid on. Very good breakfast when the eggs were cooked. Or for fried eggs grate a bit of orange zest over them while cooking. That is what I did this morning.


I do love a fried Spam sandwich (and hash browns with Spam).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You can be moral support, sit with your feet up, relax, knit, and chat away. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't face your breakfast just now but I sure wish I could put my hand in and grab that coffee Lovely nail varnish was it really soothing getting the pedi?


you can have the coffee. It was very relaxing getting the pedi. I don't often treat myself like that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you know today is National Chocolate Cake Day? --- sam
> 
> Cook's Country Chocolate Blackout Cake
> Serves 10 to 12
> ...


It's a good thing it's after 7 tonight, or I would be making this!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do love a fried Spam sandwich (and hash browns with Spam).


Oh yes fried spam sandwich yum.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Greetings from Scottsdale, AZ. We arrived here from wintry Wisconsin last week and are looking forward to three months of warmth and sunshine.
> 
> Today is the third anniversary of my first posting on the TP when Dave was still in charge. I don't post as often as many but I do keep track during the week and do the happy dance and hugs when appropriate and also prayers for all in need.
> 
> ...


I'm doing the happy dance for you! Be careful in the extra traffic, as I know you will be. That would be a good excuse to buy more yarn! :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Oh my, another day and not "one" stitch. Must close for now.How do you do it, who on here has done some knitting today? I can't seem to do it all. What's your secret. See you tomorrow-good night Sharon


I pick something like a cuff for gloves, mitts or socks I know I have to knit 2-4 inches mindless knitting for me. Sometimes it's washcloths one I can do in my sleep. 
Good night pleasant dreams.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd need a separate house for that! :shock: I probably have more like 200, if that, and working on using them up!


I'm probably nearer the 2000! And working on using them up- with not much success. Mind you hard to see a dent even when I do use up some.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog
Betty said:


> ~~~that's a problem. She won't change if there are no consequences. Maybe she should go to the other school. If she doesn't want to, she needs to change her behavior. We'll keep praying for enlightenment for her....and respite for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> We took a walk to the deli today for my sister's first outing since she was ill. We had a baked potato and coffee while there and got in some supplies. We are about to have a light dinner then settle in for the rest of the evening.
> Glad to hear the good news, prayers for all in need. Take care in the weather extremes wherever you are.
> Sam, please get attention for your leg and stop mountaineering!


Thsat sounds positive that she has got out. I'm sure its been good for her that you 'just happened' to be staying there when she was so sick.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh - I told Heidi at breakfast - she only had half a cow. --- sam


Glad it wasn't a full cow...that might have hurt!!! ROFLMAO!!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUMMO!!!!
> Great pedi, I need one so badly, I think I'll just do a pamper day soon and get my hair which is in bad need of a cut and color, and a manicure and pedicure all the same day. Maybe for Valentines day.


I didn't realize how much I needed a pedi until Jamie suggested it. I need my hair done badly too but my darling says it looks fine. What a nice treat for Valentine's Day. :-D I didn't get a manacure Chrissy is going to do that and my hair. Practice for school.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to all my friends.
> 
> Congratulations Sam on mastering magic loop. Quite a feat in my estimation. :thumbup: :thumbup: That's the pits, finally wanting to work on something and not finding the pattern. I try so hard to organize things but then within a very short time I can't find things again. Hope you find that pattern to work on Bentley's sweater and I look forward to seeing it.
> 
> ...


I am glad that you had a good time last night. Your orchid is beautiful! M has a tiny pink one blooming, along with all of his African Violets. His violets bloom almost all year long.

You are doing beautifully on your socks!

I am so glad you are sleeping so much better, and having more energy!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> 80° - that sounds heavenly. --- sam


Sounds good to me, too, Sam!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I could buy you a new one. --- sam


If I find I need one,I'll let you know but, please, don't hold your breath!! LOL !!!

Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't think to include what time it was here! It is 5:05pm here now. I am on the computer. I think I looked at my last post on the phone last night, and it showed I was online. I didn't turn the computer on at all yesterday. M has been home sick the last couple of days. He was off for the weekend, was fine Saturday, but woke up in the night with horrible back and side pain. Think he had a UTI, gave him some cranberry capsules, no more pain, but stomach has been off until today. He is finally hungry. Still thinking about not going in to work tomorrow tho. He is lots better now, tho.
> 
> This is how I have spent my day. DB has a puppy. Odie the puppy decided he wasn't getting the attention he wanted while DB was getting dressed. So Odie stole one of the socks I had knitted DB several years ago. By the time DB could get the sock away from Odie, the top had been well chewed. Needless to say the DB, and I, weren't very happy with Odie. I gave Odie a good talking to and told him he didn't have the $150 that I charge to knit a pair of socks, so he better be lucky that I can fix them! Not long after that discussion, he stole DN's hat. So today I spent the day repairing a sock. DB said he didn't care what color I used to fix them with. Good thing! I had this sock yarn left over from another pair. I had knit this pair toe up, and had no left over yarn to fix them with. If it had to match, I would have had to order a whole skein from Knit Picks and pay shipping. And then it still wouldn't have been an exact match.


You're like me...whatever works!!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Betty I am so sorry you still aren't well. I am glad you will either see the doctor or go to MEA. Per your granddaughter not help....she needs a come to Jesus talk immediately. I would quit being her taxi and if necessary she can find her own meals until she starts helping out. Her mom also needs to take her to task. You and Jim should not be back talked to either. I'm afraid (though I'm not big on corporal punishment) I would pop her in the mouth. I will pray for intervention with her and quickly. Does she have a clue how grateful she should be to you for providing her a home. Does her mom realize? This just angers me that the brat is behaving this way.
> Bulldog wrote:
> 
> ~~~I would venture to say that your GD's outrageous behavior is contributing to your health problems. I always told my kids and students....if you do not want the same results, you need to change the behavior. If GD likes the results, she will not change her behavior....so maybe you need to change yours? Sending you loads of strengthening energies!
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't think to include what time it was here! It is 5:05pm here now. I am on the computer. I think I looked at my last post on the phone last night, and it showed I was online. I didn't turn the computer on at all yesterday. M has been home sick the last couple of days. He was off for the weekend, was fine Saturday, but woke up in the night with horrible back and side pain. Think he had a UTI, gave him some cranberry capsules, no more pain, but stomach has been off until today. He is finally hungry. Still thinking about not going in to work tomorrow tho. He is lots better now, tho.
> 
> This is how I have spent my day. DB has a puppy. Odie the puppy decided he wasn't getting the attention he wanted while DB was getting dressed. So Odie stole one of the socks I had knitted DB several years ago. By the time DB could get the sock away from Odie, the top had been well chewed. Needless to say the DB, and I, weren't very happy with Odie. I gave Odie a good talking to and told him he didn't have the $150 that I charge to knit a pair of socks, so he better be lucky that I can fix them! Not long after that discussion, he stole DN's hat. So today I spent the day repairing a sock. DB said he didn't care what color I used to fix them with. Good thing! I had this sock yarn left over from another pair. I had knit this pair toe up, and had no left over yarn to fix them with. If it had to match, I would have had to order a whole skein from Knit Picks and pay shipping. And then it still wouldn't have been an exact match.


Glad M is better!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sounds like a "normal" teenage girl going through a lot...
> 
> I feel this way too, Jeanette but she is just like other teenagers that will not talk with you about what is going on with her but so I pick up her load, but it gets to me when I am sick and she can't do these things for me and believe me I ask very little of her.


~~~I'm sorry, but what you describe is not "normal". Extreme disrespect is not acceptable.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam, I will definitely be making this cake. I am sure it will be a hit with all. Wish I could figure out how to send this on the mail and have it be good when it arrived at its destination. I know a couple people that would love it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Improving now thanks, Gwen. However, it's been a so-so day as I went to the dentists for fillings then had to take one of our cats to the vets as he jumped from a chair to the floor and started swearing and limping. Vet has admitted him overnight and will X-ray and do blood tests but says he has muscle atrophy in both back legs. Cats are so good at hiding their symptoms so I'm afraid he may have been in pain for a while and I never noticed - I just thought he was slowing down with age like me. I feel quite awful. This is Salt, who likes to 'help' with my knitting.


I'm sorry Salt isn't doing well. My cat is 12 years old and I'm sure she's lost at least a couple of pounds since her vet visit last winter. She's eating good and doesn't appear to be in pain. But at that age I worry about her.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> We took a walk to the deli today for my sister's first outing since she was ill. We had a baked potato and coffee while there and got in some supplies. We are about to have a light dinner then settle in for the rest of the evening.
> Glad to hear the good news, prayers for all in need. Take care in the weather extremes wherever you are.
> Sam, please get attention for your leg and stop mountaineering!


I am glad to hear your sister has improved so much!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't think to include what time it was here! It is 5:05pm here now. I am on the computer. I think I looked at my last post on the phone last night, and it showed I was online. I didn't turn the computer on at all yesterday. M has been home sick the last couple of days. He was off for the weekend, was fine Saturday, but woke up in the night with horrible back and side pain. Think he had a UTI, gave him some cranberry capsules, no more pain, but stomach has been off until today. He is finally hungry. Still thinking about not going in to work tomorrow tho. He is lots better now, tho.
> 
> This is how I have spent my day. DB has a puppy. Odie the puppy decided he wasn't getting the attention he wanted while DB was getting dressed. So Odie stole one of the socks I had knitted DB several years ago. By the time DB could get the sock away from Odie, the top had been well chewed. Needless to say the DB, and I, weren't very happy with Odie. I gave Odie a good talking to and told him he didn't have the $150 that I charge to knit a pair of socks, so he better be lucky that I can fix them! Not long after that discussion, he stole DN's hat. So today I spent the day repairing a sock. DB said he didn't care what color I used to fix them with. Good thing! I had this sock yarn left over from another pair. I had knit this pair toe up, and had no left over yarn to fix them with. If it had to match, I would have had to order a whole skein from Knit Picks and pay shipping. And then it still wouldn't have been an exact match.


Well you managed todo a good job- just as Odie did. But your sis a much more useful job. The yarn you used looks good as a replacement though. And better I think than the same colour in a different shade.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness that isn't a stash that is a store!!! And I thought I had a lot of yarn....LOL...nowhere near that.


Me too! Though I don't want to start counting....... :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ran up (puff, puff....LOL) to Walmart a little bit ago and picked up yarn for the Dreambird workshop. Going to use the gray as the MC and the varigated for the feathers. Crossing my fingers I can do this.....can't wait for it to begin. (Like I need another WIP...LOL...but I've been hanging on to this pattern for about a year waiting for a workshop on it. Yea Bonnie!!!!


Now, Gwen, why did you run to Walmart, instead of driving, like a sensible person? :XD: Pretty colors!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has been decades since I tried spam. Need to try it again. Still can't get used to seeing beans for breakfast...LOL


Now I have a taste for Spam. I'll have to put on the grocery list for my daughter when she goes shopping on Fri.!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely thought having one's feet pampered.


I would not have if it went for Jamie insisting on it. Was a good thing she is learning in class to do foot care for the elderly. Part of her CNA course.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It told me other people had found the same errors but when I tried the provided link it just said, page not found. :roll: :roll:
> Thanks for looking it up for me.


It was the top down book as well (the pattern they said later was wrong is in the top down book whihc is how I know). So while the heel may well the same presumably they got it right in the second book as the second book was later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> went to the doctor for my hospital check up this afternoon - lungs sound good - still not a lot of strength in my legs - energy taking too long to come back - and when I showed him my leg - he just looked at me and said "oh sam." he proceeded to wrap it up and said keep it wrapped and moist - Heidi had already gone to town and bought gauze, telfa pads and salve - Neosporin - which the dr b said would help it heal faster - knowing full well how long it takes to heal on me. so there you go. I've been using the stairs to get up on my porch. it doesn't hurt too bad so that is good. hope it is healed by shorts weather. lol --- sam --- my other leg which I had wracked on the bed and which they kept bandaged in the hospital is still looking a little raw but it is coming along. I think I am an accident waiting to happen. rotflmao


I am glad you had it checked. And that the lungs sound good! It will take time to get the strength back in you legs, but do a little each day, and it will come. If I ever get the bedroom cleaned with all the craft stuff in it, I have lots of bubble wrap!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a question for the sock experts.
> I borrowed the toe up Socks a la Carte book from the librairy.
> I decided to make the standard toe with origami heel, page 36-37
> I'm ready to do the heel, I tried but frogged it. Somewhere I am missing something,
> ...


No, not dense, don't know if anyone else has replied already, but I did the origami heel on my socks and I frogged it once, thinking it couldn't work, but then I just trusted the line by line instructions and it works great. Just go row by row and you'll be fine.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Oh my, another day and not "one" stitch. Must close for now.How do you do it, who on here has done some knitting today? I can't seem to do it all. What's your secret. See you tomorrow-good night Sharon


I did get some knitting done, Sharon, although if I stayed off here, I'd get a lot more done!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do love a fried Spam sandwich (and hash browns with Spam).


YES!!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh - I told Heidi at breakfast - she only had half a cow. --- sam


Less painful for her that way! Birthing a whole cow would have been worse! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Greetings from Scottsdale, AZ. We arrived here from wintry Wisconsin last week and are looking forward to three months of warmth and sunshine.
> 
> Today is the third anniversary of my first posting on the TP when Dave was still in charge. I don't post as often as many but I do keep track during the week and do the happy dance and hugs when appropriate and also prayers for all in need.
> 
> ...


Great that you will have warmth for a couple months, but not great that you've contracted the crud, hopefully with the nice warm weather though, it will be short lived. 
Congratulations on a clear report, fantastic, and hopefully all of your follow-ups will be cancer free. 
Have fun yarn shopping and hopefully you'll be able to avoid the throngs of people.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam.....won't fuss anymore now will we ladies.....we jus all love you and want you well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for sharing coffee, Caren. Seems like things are back to normal when we can share breakfast/coffee with you.
> Don't you love pedicures?! I'm pampering myself with one next month!
> Junek


You are welcome. I need things to be normal there have been too many interruptions 
Yes I do love pedicures.mi used to do the all the time at home with my older girls.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I'd rather eat a whole egg than something artificial or contrived!


Me too if I want egg whites I'll take the yolk out myself. Makes more sense to me.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> And all because I decided to bring my ironing over! :lol:


~~~ain't sharing a grand thing! :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was wondering this morning why we put on weight as we get older (not the mechanics I know that) but the purpose of it. So maybe you have worked it out- but why can't it wait until we start to fall? After all I'm putting on the weight but not yet showing signs of falling.


I am glad you are not showing signs of falling! I can't say the same, though luckily it has been almost a year since the last one!

Have you read the label on your shampoo bottle lately? It says it adds body! No wonder we keep getting fluffier! I guess I should wash my hair in the sink, so the sink can have the extra body! :mrgreen:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Egg beaters taste like cardboard!


I wouldn't want to eat my egg beater!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has been decades since I tried spam. Need to try it again. Still can't get used to seeing beans for breakfast...LOL


I've got some in the fridge that I had better eat up. I like it cold with cheese and pickles in a sandwich (or even just with cheese by themselves).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I don't know the difference, either, but I weigh about 260-265, hips about 56", bust at 46G and wear a 24-26


And I have come down to 203 lbs and somewhere around 5'7", think I am about the same as you around- have not measured for a while- will have to when I get started on my new Guernsey.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is 11 31am., as I type, so I am reading this nerly half an hour later- you show up as online, still!
> Good work on the sock. Naughty Odie!


I haven't shut down the computer since I turned it on this afternoon. It is now 8:02pm and I am just reading your post. Yes, naughty Odie! He is a good boy, but still needs lots of training. Thank you. It's the second time I have put in a lifeline and cut a sock to repair one. That one was just plain worn out in the foot. This one wasn't as scary to cut off!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fried spam - eggs - potatoes = one great breakfast. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It has been decades since I tried spam. Need to try it again. Still can't get used to seeing beans for breakfast...LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's a chart but I'm afraid it might not be of much help:
> http://www.85b.org/dress_conv.php


Cuts out at size 22- so a bit tiny!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to all my friends.
> 
> Congratulations Sam on mastering magic loop. Quite a feat in my estimation. :thumbup: :thumbup: That's the pits, finally wanting to work on something and not finding the pattern. I try so hard to organize things but then within a very short time I can't find things again. Hope you find that pattern to work on Bentley's sweater and I look forward to seeing it.
> 
> ...


I love the orchid, the socks are great also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Oh my, another day and not "one" stitch. Must close for now.How do you do it, who on here has done some knitting today? I can't seem to do it all. What's your secret. See you tomorrow-good night Sharon


Easier stuff that I can pick up and put down- I've done most a sock leg since last night while on the computer. Need to make myslef stay off sometimes to do things that need more concentration.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just tried getting them and she cut me on the big toe a little and I've had to continually put rubbing alcohol on it. I want a place where they really take care but without it costing an arm and a leg. This was in one of the ones where I couldn't understand anybody. Have a hard time getting down there to do them myself now. Guess I'll have to pay more.


You might try a cosmetology school if you have one, they are usually, very careful and not costly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do love a fried Spam sandwich (and hash browns with Spam).


Never thought to fry it I just use it cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would not have if it went for Jamie insisting on it. Was a good thing she is learning in class to do foot care for the elderly. Part of her CNA course.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami* did I read it correctly that you charge $150 to knit a pair of socks?!??!?!!!


You sure did! Mostly because I don't want to knit them to sell. But if you figure I spend $20 for the yarn + 20 or more hours to knit a plain pair of socks......=$6.5/hour. For men's socks, it takes me longer than that. I was hoping that it would price me out of the job when I gave that price. No such luck. Did 2 pair of wool hunting socks for him. Full price. Not even a blink. Guess he wanted them pretty bad!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wouldn't want to eat my egg beater!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm sorry, but what you describe is not "normal". Extreme disrespect is not acceptable.


I think that for many of them these days it is 'normal' but that doesn't make it right or acceptable.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The other thing I was thinking about this morning in the shower was how much things have changed. Cholstrol is bad for you don't have it, use poly unsaturated margarine. The a bit later well only some is bad for you some chostrol is good. The those margarines we ahve been telling you to use are actually as bad for you as butter. BUT thats OK -we have a new margarine which is safe. So how long have they known that the margarine they were pushing was bad for us before they told us? Long enough to get new ones produced. And do they really expect me to trust that this one is going to be considered safe still in another decade or two? And eggs have gone from no-nos to OK in moderation.
> I actually got onto this from thinking of sunscreen- I'm sure that at some time they are going to tell us that the incidence of melenoma from sun damage has gone down but that the sunscreens are causing an issue instead. I have read a couple of reports along these lines so interesting to see what does come of it. So I must admit that I do not use sunscreen every time I go for a walk- but doif I m going to be out for a long time. I also don't always put on a hat- but that is because I can't be bothered or I forget


Margarine is only one molecule off from being plastic. I grew up on it, and only eat butter now, unless I am somewhere where that is all that's available. I also don't wear sunscreen unless I will be out for a long time. Hats if I remember.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you are not showing signs of falling! I can't say the same, though luckily it has been almost a year since the last one!
> 
> Have you read the label on your shampoo bottle lately? It says it adds body! No wonder we keep getting fluffier! I guess I should wash my hair in the sink, so the sink can have the extra body! :mrgreen:


Even easier (and cheaper) would be to stop washing my hair!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoa! Not that I don't think they are worth it but don't know anyone who would pay that much.....I did have someone pay $50 for a scarf which was more than I was asking. I know our time is worth it . Perhaps I should include an itemized list of materials and time with my knitted gifts from now on so folks will realize they aren't getting a "cheap" gift.


tami_ohio said:


> You sure did! Mostly because I don't want to knit them to sell. But if you figure I spend $20 for the yarn + 20 or more hours to knit a plain pair of socks......=$6.5/hour. For men's socks, it takes me longer than that. I was hoping that it would price me out of the job when I gave that price. No such luck. Did 2 pair of wool hunting socks for him. Full price. Not even a blink. Guess he wanted them pretty bad!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


That's great news, Julie, and I'm sure a huge relief for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not hard. Some of these squares hold 40 balls of yarn (and those are 100gm balls which would be round 4 ounces) so if I put 40 in each one that would be 1000 thus almost half the 2,200. Wonder if I counted mine if I would have that much?


Probably. Now it is making me curious to know how much I have in my totes. :shock: :roll: But I am not sure I want to know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


Tomorrow afternoon- that is quick. But you have around 2 weeks before you must be out the old place with it cleaned don't you? However the move is best done at one time or you can guarentee that anything you want will be at the other place! But how good to know for sure what is going on. When will you be going to see it inside?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> If you are close to a butcher shop they might sell you some. I have a wonderful butcher here that will get me pretty much any strange cut of animal I ask for.


There might be a butcher shop in KC or Wichita, but not here. We just have tons of grocery stores.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great news, Julie, and I'm sure a huge relief for you!


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Loved your story of how you got Little Girl. My DD#1 had a sh/zhu (sp?) and he didn't like people but decided I was OK (I didn't put up with his nastiness) and would get excited if she told him Grandma was coming.
> 
> Stash of 2200 skeins? Oh, my stash is VERY pale compared to that!


It is not hard to have a stash of that size. Before my barn burnt I had three times that amount easily. I did inherite a large amount of it. I have been building my stash since I was a child.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You sure did! Mostly because I don't want to knit them to sell. But if you figure I spend $20 for the yarn + 20 or more hours to knit a plain pair of socks......=$6.5/hour. For men's socks, it takes me longer than that. I was hoping that it would price me out of the job when I gave that price. No such luck. Did 2 pair of wool hunting socks for him. Full price. Not even a blink. Guess he wanted them pretty bad!


Now if I could get that for a pair of socks I would be thrilled! I get about $1 per hour for mine after materials. Not likely to make my fortune that way- or even keep myself alive. But I do keep myself in yarn with it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> There might be a butcher shop in KC or Wichita, but not here. We just have tons of grocery stores.


Here I can buy scrapple in the grocery stores.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is not hard to have a stash of that size. Before my barn burnt I had three times that amount easily. I did inherite a large amount of it. I have been building my stash since I was a child.


Are you going to replace it all? Now I thought I had a big stash but not 6,000. What I showed earleir is not all I have- nd most squares are now very full as well. And I thought I was using stash but looking at that shows me that I am not.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you Tami.....just more of us to love.
> 
> Dinner will be ready in 5 min.....I'm so hungry.....


You've got that right!

We had Chicken Lombardy that I had in the freezer, the last of it. Stove Top Stuffing, and roasted cabbage steaks. This is the first M has really wanted anything to eat, and it was his choice. He ate good, so I know he's on the mend.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Here I can buy scrapple in the grocery stores.


I can buy cornmeal mush but not scrapple-- think we are too far west for it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, I found this one for the Origami Heel:

http://www.swtcyarn.com/errata-for-books/

Hope this one works.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has been decades since I tried spam. Need to try it again. Still can't get used to seeing beans for breakfast...LOL


Spam tastes like a slab of salt to me. I can't get used to the beans for breakfast either. They are for dinner!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tomorrow afternoon- that is quick. But you have around 2 weeks before you must be out the old place with it cleaned don't you? However the move is best done at one time or you can guarentee that anything you want will be at the other place! But how good to know for sure what is going on. When will you be going to see it inside?


I imagine that will be as soon as I get the keys.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

And....my DH used to request french toast for supper. To me that was breakfast, but then I often have dinner things for breakfast. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's a chart but I'm afraid it might not be of much help:
> http://www.85b.org/dress_conv.php


The closest it comes is a 20 US/22 Aus/UK for me


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll make a party out of just about anything and use any excuse to get together!!


~~~ :thumbup: :lol: :lol: Ahhh...the skills we have run deep and many!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You're like me...whatever works!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: I sent DB a text with a picture of the finished product. He said Thanks!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Are we really at 114 pages on Tuesday? I really apologize, but I miss a lot and just come in and start off from there sometimes and other times try to go backwards hoping the quote reply gives me some idea who people are responding to and why.

I spoke with my friend in Ohio today and she told me her brother died. He was in the hospital all through Christmas. She has taken such good care of him since their mother died and he lives in Pennsylvania about 3 hrs. away from her, so not an easy task in winter. He has had seizures since he was about 2 yrs. old and made him unfit for work. They have been horrible to control even with many specialists and started up almost non-stop. They put him in a coma in ICU for about 3 days and his brain still didn't relax like they were hoping but they had to take him out of the coma. He had a few good hours so they transferred him to a regular floor and he died during the night. She feels just awful as she thinks if she had insisted they keep him in ICU he would be alive. Just so sad. I'm telling you, if you have someone in the hospital and they will allow you to stay overnight, it is a good idea. One doctor told her he had been throwing up and Patty thinks he aspirated it and died. Nobody has told her why he died. The hospital doctor later called and said he hadn't thrown up. So confusing for her and of course she wonders if she had done something differently would he still be alive. Needless to say, her Christmas was a nightmare.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Glad M is better!
> Junek


Me too. He had me worried Sunday. Of course, he won't go to a dr..


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Carol, sweet friend, I have ranted for three years now off and on to Jim. Goes in one ear and out the other. Prayers needed for their house to sell and lots of them.
> 
> Oh Sam, do be careful. We are going to have to restrict your activities. Sam if you go to youtube and look up the toe up magic loop sock by Blooming Knitter, she does pretty much what Margaret is teaching. I watched it many many times and asked tons of questions here instead of KP...they get in arguments over questions.
> 
> Stella,do post your "stuff" We all might want to be customers and help with your income.


~~~House-selling prayers in abundance are on the way!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> The closest it comes is a 20 US/22 Aus/UK for me


So Julie's 26 is probably a US 24, or at least somewhere near there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you managed todo a good job- just as Odie did. But your sis a much more useful job. The yarn you used looks good as a replacement though. And better I think than the same colour in a different shade.


Thanks. I think so too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So Julie's 26 is probably a US 24, or at least somewhere near there.


I guess so!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Al got tom yum and hot and sour soup from restaurant last night. Had the Tom yum last night. Will heat up hot and sour for dinner tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wouldn't want to eat my egg beater!


 :mrgreen: It would be a little tough!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have come down to 203 lbs and somewhere around 5'7", think I am about the same as you around- have not measured for a while- will have to when I get started on my new Guernsey.


And I am 5'4"


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You might try a cosmetology school if you have one, they are usually, very careful and not costly.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And I am 5'4"


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Even easier (and cheaper) would be to stop washing my hair!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


Such good news!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Al got tom yum and hot and sour soup from restaurant last night. Had the Tom yum last night. Will heat up hot and sour for dinner tonight.


And I say Yum Yum. Mmmmmmmmmm

I was reading where Thich Naht Hahn has remained in the coma from November (most of the time) till 3 weeks ago. What a wonderful person. I hope he can regain his speech. DH and I are listening to him online and enjoying him so much. I sure hope he has a complete recovery. We need him in this world.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


Thankful for a peaceful passing, but saddened for the loss that her friends and family now feel. Take care and know that you are surrounded in love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Such good news!


it is isn't it!?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well what else could I have for lunch? And I really enjoyed it as well


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Whoa! Not that I don't think they are worth it but don't know anyone who would pay that much.....I did have someone pay $50 for a scarf which was more than I was asking. I know our time is worth it . Perhaps I should include an itemized list of materials and time with my knitted gifts from now on so folks will realize they aren't getting a "cheap" gift.


 :thumbup: Like I said, I was trying to price myself out of the job! And as DB is a graphic artist, and has seen mom & I doing crochet or knitting for all of his life, he knows the work and time that goes into it. And I only give hand made gifts to those I know will appreciate it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not usually up early enough or awake enough if I am up to see the sunrise but this morning it was so vibrate one couldn't help but notice it. Took these looking off my front porch....red sky at morning, sailors take warning....


~~~Impressive!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


Yay!!!! I'm glad it is a relief for you. Just wonderful.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm not sure my iron still works!!
> Junek


~~~ :XD: :XD: At least you can find yours!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now if I could get that for a pair of socks I would be thrilled! I get about $1 per hour for mine after materials. Not likely to make my fortune that way- or even keep myself alive. But I do keep myself in yarn with it.


If it makes you happy, that works! I was trying to get out of knitting them, or I wouldn't have sold them for that much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay!!!! I'm glad it is a relief for you. Just wonderful.


The next thing of course is the actual move- BUT we will get there!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> And....my DH used to request french toast for supper. To me that was breakfast, but then I often have dinner things for breakfast. :XD: :XD: :XD:


We sometimes have breakfast for dinner.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Are we really at 114 pages on Tuesday? I really apologize, but I miss a lot and just come in and start off from there sometimes and other times try to go backwards hoping the quote reply gives me some idea who people are responding to and why.
> 
> I spoke with my friend in Ohio today and she told me her brother died. He was in the hospital all through Christmas. She has taken such good care of him since their mother died and he lives in Pennsylvania about 3 hrs. away from her, so not an easy task in winter. He has had seizures since he was about 2 yrs. old and made him unfit for work. They have been horrible to control even with many specialists and started up almost non-stop. They put him in a coma in ICU for about 3 days and his brain still didn't relax like they were hoping but they had to take him out of the coma. He had a few good hours so they transferred him to a regular floor and he died during the night. She feels just awful as she thinks if she had insisted they keep him in ICU he would be alive. Just so sad. I'm telling you, if you have someone in the hospital and they will allow you to stay overnight, it is a good idea. One doctor told her he had been throwing up and Patty thinks he aspirated it and died. Nobody has told her why he died. The hospital doctor later called and said he hadn't thrown up. So confusing for her and of course she wonders if she had done something differently would he still be alive. Needless to say, her Christmas was a nightmare.


I am so sorry to hear this. My sympathy for you and your friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has been decades since I tried spam. Need to try it again. Still can't get used to seeing beans for breakfast...LOL


Not many of you would want my breakfast for sure, but honest, it was great. I had sunflower sprouts, broccoli sprouts, and microgreens with lemon juice and a little oil. They were crunchy, light and really delicious. Perhaps my tastes have changed now. All of you are probably thinking you never want to have breakfast here. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Must say, I made some tomato sauce from the tomatoes the farmer sells me already frozen and added a package of her frozen peppers and her tomatoes taste so good that it made the BEST sauce. Had it over the big rigatoni with seitan shaped like chicken breasts. When the tomatoes taste great you can't miss with the sauce. Cooked it a long time till it was nice and chunky and thick.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~House-selling prayers in abundance are on the way!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> it is isn't it!?


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well what else could I have for lunch? And I really enjoyed it as well


Such a pretty plate!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We sometimes have breakfast for dinner.


Maybe it's an Ohio thing and I learned to like it. I had never heard of it before, but then as I say, I eat dinner for breakfast. Nobody else in my family does, just me. I might have tomato soup or squash soup and it makes a lovely warm breakfast that is oh so good going down and lasts.

I want to see Gwenie's sunrises. On the search...or is it sunset?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The next thing of course is the actual move- BUT we will get there!


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad you finally went to the Dr. You waited way too long.
> I hate to say it, but, I'm with Gwen. If talking does no good with your grand-daughter, a pop in the mouth when she starts mouthing off would go a long way.
> If one of my children or anyone else treated me like that, they would have had to answer to my DH. He was different than your Jim. That grand-daughter would be out the door so fast, her behind would leave skid marks on the porch!!
> Sorry for the rant but there's no excuse!!
> Junek


~~~Of course, there is washing the mouth out with soap.....yuck!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well what else could I have for lunch? And I really enjoyed it as well


What a beautiful plate!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I lived in Lancaster, but I taught at the high school on Edwards
Air Force Base for 14 years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Are we really at 114 pages on Tuesday? I really apologize, but I miss a lot and just come in and start off from there sometimes and other times try to go backwards hoping the quote reply gives me some idea who people are responding to and why.
> 
> I spoke with my friend in Ohio today and she told me her brother died. He was in the hospital all through Christmas. She has taken such good care of him since their mother died and he lives in Pennsylvania about 3 hrs. away from her, so not an easy task in winter. He has had seizures since he was about 2 yrs. old and made him unfit for work. They have been horrible to control even with many specialists and started up almost non-stop. They put him in a coma in ICU for about 3 days and his brain still didn't relax like they were hoping but they had to take him out of the coma. He had a few good hours so they transferred him to a regular floor and he died during the night. She feels just awful as she thinks if she had insisted they keep him in ICU he would be alive. Just so sad. I'm telling you, if you have someone in the hospital and they will allow you to stay overnight, it is a good idea. One doctor told her he had been throwing up and Patty thinks he aspirated it and died. Nobody has told her why he died. The hospital doctor later called and said he hadn't thrown up. So confusing for her and of course she wonders if she had done something differently would he still be alive. Needless to say, her Christmas was a nightmare.


How sad for your friend. It will be hard for you adjust to her new life.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Maybe it's an Ohio thing. I had never heard of it before, but then as I say, I eat dinner for breakfast. Nobody else in my family does, just me. I might have tomato soup or squash soup and it makes a lovely warm breakfast that is oh so good going down and lasts.
> 
> I want to see Gwenie's sunrises. On the search...or is it sunset?


I have friends from Kentucky that eat breakfast for dinner. And a much bigger breakfast than what we do. When they say breakfast for supper, they mean biscuits, sausage gravy, pancakes, eggs, fried apples, the works!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And I am 5'4"


same as me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


 :thumbup: Progress! Yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Progress! Yay!


It certainly is!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ran up (puff, puff....LOL) to Walmart a little bit ago and picked up yarn for the Dreambird workshop. Going to use the gray as the MC and the varigated for the feathers. Crossing my fingers I can do this.....can't wait for it to begin. (Like I need another WIP...LOL...but I've been hanging on to this pattern for about a year waiting for a workshop on it. Yea Bonnie!!!!


Oooh, pretty yarn and won't you have fun knitting the Dreambird. It is so beautiful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Spam tastes like a slab of salt to me. I can't get used to the beans for breakfast either. They are for dinner!


I sometimes have rice for breakfast (with milk, sugar, and a little butter). It was a common breakfast when I was a kid, and I still love it when I have it. Beans, not so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, beautiful socks, lovely orchids and love the spool.
> I actually had shower and shampoo. Walked Maya balk an hour. Really slow walk, but hadn't walked her in at least nine days so felt like bad mom. Last time we walked desert only green under creosote bushes. Today desert floor green. Too early for flowers but looking good for great wildflowers. Back in bed for well deserved nap.


Thank you. I'm almost half-way there. I have the 2nd sock syndrome but in two's. :XD: :XD: :XD: Next time I will have to do the same sock but I didn't have 2 skeins of the same yarn and no scales to weigh out splitting the skein.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful orchid, beautiful socks. And I amd so tickled to see you using the yarn holder given to you. Does my heart good. Glad you're enjoying it.


Thank you. I use both holders, the record one also. They are so wonderful. Thank you so much as I really love them and they make knitting so much easier.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Maybe it's an Ohio thing and I learned to like it. I had never heard of it before, but then as I say, I eat dinner for breakfast. Nobody else in my family does, just me. I might have tomato soup or squash soup and it makes a lovely warm breakfast that is oh so good going down and lasts.


My kids call it brupper when we have breakfast for supper, and I sometimes eat soup for breakfast, too, but I don't call it anything except food. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, I'm sorry to hear about your friend's brother; I hope she will realize she was not responsible and that will ease her grief.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not usually up early enough or awake enough if I am up to see the sunrise but this morning it was so vibrate one couldn't help but notice it. Took these looking off my front porch....red sky at morning, sailors take warning....


Oh wow, that sky is on fire. How beautiful and so glad you shared it with us. Love to see a Georgia sky.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My kids call it brupper when we have breakfast for supper, and I sometimes eat soup for breakfast, too, but I don't call it anything except food. LOL


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That is too cute, brupper.

Aaaaah, and there is the answer...."food" and that's what it ALL is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, I'm sorry to hear about your friend's brother; I hope she will realize she was not responsible and that will ease her grief.


I hope so too. I told her I knew it was natural to have all these questions, but I do hope she will stop with time. She didn't have an autopsy done for the sake of her brother as she knew he wouldn't want it so her questions won't be answered, but I hope she will find peace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope so too. I told her I knew it was natural to have all these questions, but I do hope she will stop with time. She didn't have an autopsy done for the sake of her brother as she knew he wouldn't want it so her questions won't be answered, but I hope she will find peace.


I hope so, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope so too. I told her I knew it was natural to have all these questions, but I do hope she will stop with time. She didn't have an autopsy done for the sake of her brother as she knew he wouldn't want it so her questions won't be answered, but I hope she will find peace.


That will be my prayer for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Such a pretty plate!


Figured I needed to show the plate hence the positionin gof the not closed sandwich. The plate was foun din my MILs stuff so I have a few of them. But nothing like a full set. I love them- and ht eplate is smaller than mine so I can put less food on it and it looks a full meal which is useful as well. 
And now i am about to go out for a walk and a coffee. The i had better do a bit of housework. My siblings who live round Adelaide are all coming round tonight to catch up with our SIL beofre she goes back and welcome our niece intot he family on a full time basis (all her life so far has been spent away from here so she has previously only visited for holidays with her parents). We are having take away as most of them are coming from work. 
My niece had her first day at school yesterday- it seemed to go fine, but tis first week is all orientation to the school and to HIgh School and then next week she has 3 days camp. So lessons don't begin until Thursday next week. The first half of the year level are on camp today to Friday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending m tons of healing energy. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> You've got that right!
> 
> We had Chicken Lombardy that I had in the freezer, the last of it. Stove Top Stuffing, and roasted cabbage steaks. This is the first M has really wanted anything to eat, and it was his choice. He ate good, so I know he's on the mend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love cornmeal mush. fried - maple syrup - oh yeah --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> I can buy cornmeal mush but not scrapple-- think we are too far west for it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad daralene - tons of healing energy zooming to your friend. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Are we really at 114 pages on Tuesday? I really apologize, but I miss a lot and just come in and start off from there sometimes and other times try to go backwards hoping the quote reply gives me some idea who people are responding to and why.
> 
> I spoke with my friend in Ohio today and she told me her brother died. He was in the hospital all through Christmas. She has taken such good care of him since their mother died and he lives in Pennsylvania about 3 hrs. away from her, so not an easy task in winter. He has had seizures since he was about 2 yrs. old and made him unfit for work. They have been horrible to control even with many specialists and started up almost non-stop. They put him in a coma in ICU for about 3 days and his brain still didn't relax like they were hoping but they had to take him out of the coma. He had a few good hours so they transferred him to a regular floor and he died during the night. She feels just awful as she thinks if she had insisted they keep him in ICU he would be alive. Just so sad. I'm telling you, if you have someone in the hospital and they will allow you to stay overnight, it is a good idea. One doctor told her he had been throwing up and Patty thinks he aspirated it and died. Nobody has told her why he died. The hospital doctor later called and said he hadn't thrown up. So confusing for her and of course she wonders if she had done something differently would he still be alive. Needless to say, her Christmas was a nightmare.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks very yummy. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well what else could I have for lunch? And I really enjoyed it as well


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What....that I was up early enough to actually see the sun rise....absolutely! LOL


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Impressive!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do love a fried Spam sandwich (and hash browns with Spam).


We occasionally eat Spam, DH like it fried but I eat it as is. I have never heard of scrapple.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is seitan? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Not many of you would want my breakfast for sure, but honest, it was great. I had sunflower sprouts, broccoli sprouts, and microgreens with lemon juice and a little oil. They were crunchy, light and really delicious. Perhaps my tastes have changed now. All of you are probably thinking you never want to have breakfast here. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Must say, I made some tomato sauce from the tomatoes the farmer sells me already frozen and added a package of her frozen peppers and her tomatoes taste so good that it made the BEST sauce. Had it over the big rigatoni with seitan shaped like chicken breasts. When the tomatoes taste great you can't miss with the sauce. Cooked it a long time till it was nice and chunky and thick.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yuck....my mom used to do that....hate the taste of ivory soap.....LOL


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Of course, there is washing the mouth out with soap.....yuck!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never had cornmeal mush either....never seen it in stores here but have seen scrapple. How do you make cornmeal mush?


thewren said:


> I love cornmeal mush. fried - maple syrup - oh yeah --- sam


EDIT: Just googled it and it is so easy....may have to try this. 
Guess you could do the same thing with grits.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with corm meal. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Never had cornmeal mush either....never seen it in stores here but have seen scrapple. How do you make cornmeal mush?


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I never thought of scrapple this morning. Will have to do that another time. It is spam.
> Have any of you bought Spam in the single serve envelope? It comes in the lite too. It is so hard to cook for one. StellaK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No s**^ Sam......you are such a smarta## sometimes but love ya anyway.....


thewren said:


> with corm meal. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to ice the chocolate cake (not your recipe one a mix) and it is ALL your fault we are having it Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am not very happy at the moment. DSIL called. The aide dropped mom. DB is in the ER with her. Told me not to go up. They will keep me posted. They are livid! Can't blame them. This is the aide they told the service not to send anymore, and they have sent her back several times since. Then tonight she drops mom. GGRRRRR. EMS thought mom was ok, but took her to be sure. It's only 3 months since she fell and broke her hip.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No s**^ Sam......you are such a smarta## sometimes but love ya anyway.....


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is not hard to have a stash of that size. Before my barn burnt I had three times that amount easily. I did inherite a large amount of it. I have been building my stash since I was a child.


Did you have enough insurance to replace all the things you lost in the fire? I know alot of the things were irreplaceable family items that can't be replaced.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not very happy at the moment. DSIL called. The aide dropped mom. DB is in the ER with her. Told me not to go up. They will keep me posted. They are livid! Can't blame them. This is the aide they told the service not to send anymore, and they have sent her back several times since. Then tonight she drops mom. GGRRRRR. EMS thought mom was ok, but took her to be sure. It's only 3 months since she fell and broke her hip.


Oh no! Sending good thoughts for your mom...hope all is okay.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I am caught up reading and that is all. I feel like &(*^%$
I spend about 2 hours in the dental chair this afternoon getting the prep work done for a crown. I am off the a lazy evening. No sewing, no knitting, just TV. Maybe even to bed early. By the way, it was a wonderful 80 degrees here today. I do like the warmer weather. We have a storm forecast for the week-end but we do need the rain. Happy knitting, get well those who are ill.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping her and this situation in prayer. Wouldn't be happy at all either.


tami_ohio said:


> I am not very happy at the moment. DSIL called. The aide dropped mom. DB is in the ER with her. Told me not to go up. They will keep me posted. They are livid! Can't blame them. This is the aide they told the service not to send anymore, and they have sent her back several times since. Then tonight she drops mom. GGRRRRR. EMS thought mom was ok, but took her to be sure. It's only 3 months since she fell and broke her hip.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Only read up to page 100 tonight. I am very tired so calling it a night. 

Congrats Purl2Diva on a good report from the last mammagram. Glad you made it safely to your winter home.

Sam...Take care. Falling is not good at our ages. The children do better with that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When will they have your crown ready? Sorry you are feeling bad.


Railyn said:


> I am caught up reading and that is all. I feel like &(*^%$
> I spend about 2 hours in the dental chair this afternoon getting the prep work done for a crown. I am off the a lazy evening. No sewing, no knitting, just TV. Maybe even to bed early. By the way, it was a wonderful 80 degrees here today. I do like the warmer weather. We have a storm forecast for the week-end but we do need the rain. Happy knitting, get well those who are ill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not very happy at the moment. DSIL called. The aide dropped mom. DB is in the ER with her. Told me not to go up. They will keep me posted. They are livid! Can't blame them. This is the aide they told the service not to send anymore, and they have sent her back several times since. Then tonight she drops mom. GGRRRRR. EMS thought mom was ok, but took her to be sure. It's only 3 months since she fell and broke her hip.


Your feelings are so understandable- how very unfortunate- poor Mom.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't keep up with you guys. Stayed home from work again today. This crud sures hangs on.
Great news Julie, will be excited to hear about the new place.
Gwen, even though I am sick I am coming for chocolate cake. Been thinking of it since Sams post.
Tami, that is not good news for your mom, hope she is ok.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I lived in Lancaster, but I taught at the high school on Edwards
> Air Force Base for 14 years.


When were you there? You could have had my nieces and nephew!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh no! Sending good thoughts for your mom...hope all is okay.


Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Keeping her and this situation in prayer. Wouldn't be happy at all either.


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your feelings are so understandable- how very unfortunate- poor Mom.


Thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, hope Thi GS are OK with your mom, don't blame you fr being upset
Daralene, sad about your friends brother.
Julie, so glad the deal with the house is finally settled, you must be relieved.
Purl2Diva, great the mammogram was good, such a relief after the chemo.
Well, off to give that heel another try.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami..sending prayers snd hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Can't keep up with you guys. Stayed home from work again today. This crud sures hangs on.
> Great news Julie, will be excited to hear about the new place.
> Gwen, even though I am sick I am coming for chocolate cake. Been thinking of it since Sams post.
> Tami, that is not good news for your mom, hope she is ok.


It is good news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Thi GS are OK with your mom, don't blame you fr being upset
> Daralene, sad about your friends brother.
> Julie, so glad the deal with the house is finally settled, you must be relieved.
> Purl2Diva, great the mammogram was good, such a relief after the chemo.
> Well, off to give that heel another try.


I am very relieved, to say the least.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I taught at Desert High School on Edwards AFB, from 1985 to 1999. I had to retire early due to a back injury. StellaK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> went to the doctor for my hospital check up this afternoon - lungs sound good - still not a lot of strength in my legs - energy taking too long to come back - and when I showed him my leg - he just looked at me and said "oh sam." he proceeded to wrap it up and said keep it wrapped and moist - Heidi had already gone to town and bought gauze, telfa pads and salve - Neosporin - which the dr b said would help it heal faster - knowing full well how long it takes to heal on me. so there you go. I've been using the stairs to get up on my porch. it doesn't hurt too bad so that is good. hope it is healed by shorts weather. lol --- sam --- my other leg which I had wracked on the bed and which they kept bandaged in the hospital is still looking a little raw but it is coming along. I think I am an accident waiting to happen. rotflmao


~~~I think the accident already happened! :lol: So glad Heidi is in the know, and the doctors, too. Be attentive and by the time shorts weather is here your legs should be show-ready! You can spend the healing time now making up fantastic, heroic stories of how you earned your "war wounds"!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good news. Everything is ok. Mom is being discharged home tonight.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, we've often joked about children and puppies needing to know where/what the boundaries are in their lives. Taught young, they both are much more secure and comfortable in their lives, knowing that their families care enough to teach the limits of acceptable behavior--rather than having a punishment coming from out of nowhere and they have no idea of what brought on the punishment.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~adding to that, kids are more secure knowing exactly what the boundaries are. Life is not a puzzle. They are clear on what is accepted and what is not. A basic behavioral psychology tenet....intermittent reward vs consistent reward. Be clear and consistent. Act as you say. If there is no follow up, that is confusing and results in erratic behavior. Wishing you all the strength!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news. Everything is ok. Mom is being discharged home tonight.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> 80° - that sounds heavenly. --- sam


~~~Am I the only "sane" one who likes winter? The cold is difficult, but the heat is worse for me. I wither in the heat....I'm crabby...weak, uncomfortable....no energy. PLUS....the snow is so pretty! I never got too upset driving in it....the best car for that was a VW bug...could go anywhere! Got out of any ditch....tough little cars! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Am I the only "sane" one who likes winter? The cold is difficult, but the heat is worse for me. I wither in the heat....I'm crabby...weak, uncomfortable....no energy. PLUS....the snow is so pretty! I never got too upset driving in it....the best car for that was a VW bug...could go anywhere! Got out of any ditch....tough little cars! :thumbup:


I even got out of a small ditch which was full of mint, growing- took quite a struggle, but VW's are up to that- and excellent to start on frosty mornings!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to catch up tomorrow. I'm up at DS in Wisconsin to look after the baby. She's running a slight fever so can't go to daycare. Borh DS and DDIL have deadlines so were getting stressed. I get to play house with a one year old all day tomorrow!
P
I brought my 2 at a time books. Where do I need to find the errata? Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to catch up tomorrow. I'm up at DS in Wisconsin to look after the baby. She's running a slight fever so can't go to daycare. Borh DS and DDIL have deadlines so were getting stressed. I get to play house with a one year old all dsy tomorrow!
> 
> I brought my 2 at a time books. Where do I need to find the errata? Thanks.


Hope the baby is better soon.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Glad it wasn't a full cow...that might have hurt!!! ROFLMAO!!!
> Junek


~~~my thought exactly! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I didn't realize how much I needed a pedi until Jamie suggested it. I need my hair done badly too but my darling says it looks fine. What a nice treat for Valentine's Day. :-D I didn't get a manacure Chrissy is going to do that and my hair. Practice for school.


 ~~~oooooo...lucky lucky you! A pedicurist already in the house! That is such a treat! Make the most of it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, your breakfast sounds good to me. Thank you for prayers for Thich Nhat Hahn. The world does need teachers of compassion.
Julie, excited you have kept.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad to hear your sister has improved so much!


~~~Ditto! Good news is always smile-making! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, your breakfast sounds good to me. Thank you for prayers for Thich Nhat Hahn. The world does need teachers of compassion.
> Julie, excited you have kept.


Thanks Joy!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Less painful for her that way! Birthing a whole cow would have been worse! :lol:


~~~poor Heidi! :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wouldn't want to eat my egg beater!


~~~ :XD: :XD: good one! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've got some in the fridge that I had better eat up. I like it cold with cheese and pickles in a sandwich (or even just with cheese by themselves).


~~~apparently Spam is a big deal and delicacy in Hawaii. The have featured it on Top Chef. :wink:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow! Just heard on the news that a town about 150 miles west of us, Hays, KS, hit 80 F degrees today. I thought our 65 or so was high but nothing like that. Most of the west half of the state was hitting record highs.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


~~~ahhhh, but a move is refreshing....a new "start"....a new outlook...I am excited for you! :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Sam,

You would have to mention National Chocolate Cake Day. I felt compelled to get a piece of cake at the bakery-six layers-which we shared. It was lovely!

BTW-spam is one of DH's favorite foods. He likes it as a sandwich or with Kraft dinner. That is about the extent of his culinary talents. Both of our sons, however, are good cooks.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil wrote:
I wouldn't want to eat my egg beater!



tami_ohio said:


> :mrgreen: It would be a little tough!


~~~I'd bet you could "whip" up something yummy! :lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so glad you finally went to the Dr. You waited way too long. 
I hate to say it, but, I'm with Gwen. If talking does no good with your grand-daughter, a pop in the mouth when she starts mouthing off would go a long way.
If one of my children or anyone else treated me like that, they would have had to answer to my DH. He was different than your Jim. That grand-daughter would be out the door so fast, her behind would leave skid marks on the porch!!
Sorry for the rant but there's no excuse!!
Junek

I totally agree with you June but Jim would never stand up to all this.
I am feeling some better. Still having the sinus headache today but after going through eye appointment and dilating the eyes that could have had a lot to do with it. I am a hoot when getting eye exams. She'll say do you see 1 or 2 better and I say switch back and forth a little so I can make sure. LOL! It will be a miracle if I see at all with these new lens. Jim was not happy with me as he thought I would use the same frames, but I have had them four years and it is time for a change. He could always wear same frames year after year. It's a woman thing.
We went to eat and went to see American Sniper. It was a wonderful story and you truly got to see the sacrifices our men and their families make, what they are like going into war, what they are like coming home and how PTSD effects so many of them. The only thing I did not enjoy was the F 
MF words were used constantly throughout the entire film.
I love you, sweet friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well come on down. I give you chocolate cake, chicken soup, bundle you up in front of the fire place.....hope you feel better soon Spider.


Spider said:


> Can't keep up with you guys. Stayed home from work again today. This crud sures hangs on.
> Great news Julie, will be excited to hear about the new place.
> Gwen, even though I am sick I am coming for chocolate cake. Been thinking of it since Sams post.
> Tami, that is not good news for your mom, hope she is ok.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If it makes you happy, that works! I was trying to get out of knitting them, or I wouldn't have sold them for that much!


~~~Just think of how much you can add to your stash! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank God.


tami_ohio said:


> Good news. Everything is ok. Mom is being discharged home tonight.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gwen, what a beautiful sunset and yes, we would hate for you to have to talk to Heidi wouldn't we.

Sharon, I remember us embroidering towels with the days of the week and those words but can't remember all of them for the life of me now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> darowil wrote:
> I wouldn't want to eat my egg beater!
> 
> ~~~I'd bet you could "whip" up something yummy! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I like winter.....when in a warm southern location! LOL......


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Am I the only "sane" one who likes winter? The cold is difficult, but the heat is worse for me. I wither in the heat....I'm crabby...weak, uncomfortable....no energy. PLUS....the snow is so pretty! I never got too upset driving in it....the best car for that was a VW bug...could go anywhere! Got out of any ditch....tough little cars! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not very happy at the moment. DSIL called. The aide dropped mom. DB is in the ER with her. Told me not to go up. They will keep me posted. They are livid! Can't blame them. This is the aide they told the service not to send anymore, and they have sent her back several times since. Then tonight she drops mom. GGRRRRR. EMS thought mom was ok, but took her to be sure. It's only 3 months since she fell and broke her hip.


Thats not good- while not ideal sometimes it can't be avoided. But if you have requested that she not be sent and for her to then do it indicates a problem not an unavoidable accident. And terrible for you all after her fall a few months ago.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I'm so glad you finally went to the Dr. You waited way too long.
> I hate to say it, but, I'm with Gwen. If talking does no good with your grand-daughter, a pop in the mouth when she starts mouthing off would go a long way.
> If one of my children or anyone else treated me like that, they would have had to answer to my DH. He was different than your Jim. That grand-daughter would be out the door so fast, her behind would leave skid marks on the porch!!
> Sorry for the rant but there's no excuse!!
> ...


But the frames wear out, then break, and you may have the added expense of having to have new lenses made because the old frames that had new lenses put in, are no longer made. So you still saved money.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am caught up reading and that is all. I feel like &(*^%$
> I spend about 2 hours in the dental chair this afternoon getting the prep work done for a crown. I am off the a lazy evening. No sewing, no knitting, just TV. Maybe even to bed early. By the way, it was a wonderful 80 degrees here today. I do like the warmer weather. We have a storm forecast for the week-end but we do need the rain. Happy knitting, get well those who are ill.


Hope the rest of the work goes well- when do you go next?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just think of how much you can add to your stash! :thumbup:


What do you think I did?! :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank God.


That's what we are saying!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What....that I was up early enough to actually see the sun rise....absolutely! LOL


~~~~us....sure! :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yuck....my mom used to do that....hate the taste of ivory soap.....LOL


~~~yeah...."memories"..... :thumbdown:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the way you think Tami....


tami_ohio said:


> But the frames wear out, then break, and you may have the added expense of having to have new lenses made because the old frames that had new lenses put in, are no longer made. So you still saved money.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Am I the only "sane" one who likes winter? The cold is difficult, but the heat is worse for me. I wither in the heat....I'm crabby...weak, uncomfortable....no energy. PLUS....the snow is so pretty! I never got too upset driving in it....the best car for that was a VW bug...could go anywhere! Got out of any ditch....tough little cars! :thumbup:


I prefer winter- but then again I do have mild winters. Though nothing like the winters many of you face my preference is for an Englsih winter over an Austrlaian summer (at least at this stage while I don't have joints etc that object to the cold and/or damp).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just want to set it straight....I would never "pop a child in the mouth" but sure would want to. May swat her on the butt though....and definitely ground/restrict her activities. It is a tough situation you are in Betty. Enough said; will just keep you, Jim, and her in my prayers that she will have a rapid attitude adjustment. If anyone can make it happen it will happen by the all Mighty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> darowil wrote:
> I wouldn't want to eat my egg beater!
> 
> ~~~I'd bet you could "whip" up something yummy! :lol:


Except usually now I use an electric egg beater


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> But the frames wear out, then break, and you may have the added expense of having to have new lenses made because the old frames that had new lenses put in, are no longer made. So you still saved money.


Now thats a good bit of logic- and could well be right too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it is headed toward midnight and I AM going to my water exercise class tomorrow. Hate that I've missed it the past 2 weeks but feeling a bit better so must go tomorrow. Funny, but being alone so much usually that I really hate going anywhere when DH is home and he's been without work now for 2 weeks. I so enjoy having him home even if he is out in his workshop or somewhere on the property. Just nice and comforting knowing he is here. I'm off to bed. Will pray for all especially those with physical ailments (too many to name here). Hugs and TTYL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never had cornmeal mush either....never seen it in stores here but have seen scrapple. How do you make cornmeal mush?
> 
> EDIT: Just googled it and it is so easy....may have to try this.
> Guess you could do the same thing with grits.


~~~OMG.....corm meal mush is the BEST! On a cold morning....be sure to make lots so you will have leftovers to fry the next day. It's like a hot cereal....I use butter & salt, others use brown sugar...a good stick-to-your-ribs breakfast. Put leftovers in a refrigerator dish and chill in fridge until set. Dump out on cutting board, slice into 1/2" thick slices and fry. I often "bake" them in a hot oven. Again, I use butter & salt...others prefer maple syrup. Really yummy!
One of my all-time favs!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gwen, what a beautiful sunset and yes, we would hate for you to have to talk to Heidi wouldn't we.

Sharon, I remember us embroidering towels with the days of the week and those words but can't remember all of them for the life of me now.

Sharon, my neighbor has a little blond Shitzu and she is just adorable. What is your little furbabies name?

Bonnie, I do feel some better today, except I still can't shake the sinus congestion and h/a. Medicine is all onboard. Rocephin is a strong antibiotic. I had that and Celestone (a cortisone) shot before I left. I then started on the Claritin D, Ceflin, and Hycodan. Don't know if I will just go back to Nyquil. The hycodan kept me awake and it is supposed to make you sleepy. I always did get everything bassackwards.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not very happy at the moment. DSIL called. The aide dropped mom. DB is in the ER with her. Told me not to go up. They will keep me posted. They are livid! Can't blame them. This is the aide they told the service not to send anymore, and they have sent her back several times since. Then tonight she drops mom. GGRRRRR. EMS thought mom was ok, but took her to be sure. It's only 3 months since she fell and broke her hip.


~~~I am SO sorry...sure hope your mom is okay...especially her hip! WHY would they send that aide when you asked not to have her again! I think the service owes you! Healing vibes being sent to you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news. Everything is ok. Mom is being discharged home tonight.


~~~Good news in that regard. Hope there is a different aide available. Start spreading the word...it's a small town....you are looking for an aide. We were fairly lucky to get some people who were wonderful in caring for Mom. 3 of them were from the same family. Worked out well. We did it by word of mouth. High hopes for finding good help!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the baby is better soon.


~~~ditto! Don't catch what she has!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Kaye, the major problem here is her parents, especially her mom does not enforce our rules and will let Carley talk her out of her punishments. She throws big guilt trips on her all the time and she has lived her life around her kids. I don't understand them but I have felt so bad these past few weeks that it has gotten to me. Going to Jackson was a treat just to get away from the house. Now if only I could have gone to the yarn store!!

Liz, I used to stand for hours ironing uniforms and shirts. Now, I iron very little I have a rowenta iron and for the life of me cannot keep it from sticking. I ruined a brand new jacket yesterday with it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I like winter.....when in a warm southern location! LOL......


~~~I'm confused....or is it that you are confused??? :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What do you think I did?! :XD: :XD:


~~~oh..... :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now thats a good bit of logic- and could well be right too.


~~~it is right! Especially if you have had plastic frames....plastic gets brittle after a while. Much more likely to break. Tami has it right.!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, what a beautiful sunset and yes, we would hate for you to have to talk to Heidi wouldn't we.
> 
> Sharon, I remember us embroidering towels with the days of the week and those words but can't remember all of them for the life of me now.
> 
> ...


~~~Take whatever lets you sleep. Rest is a great healer, too! You need it! Healing energies to you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~G'nite. I have caughtup...2 nights in a row! Wonder how long this will last. It's not even midnight, but I am sleepy. Sweet dreams to all!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

YUMMO!!!! 
Great pedi, I need one so badly, I think I'll just do a pamper day soon and get my hair which is in bad need of a cut and color, and a manicure and pedicure all the same day. Maybe for Valentines day. Kaye

Kaye, last summer my daughter treated me to a pedicure. I was a little self conscious at first as the Chinese ladies could not speak English. They would tap your let and make motions to show you what to do. After a few mos. I so looked forward to it. I gave it up though as I only get $100 spending money a month and it was eating into that too much. Allyson gave me an AMOPE pedi file for Christmas and it is wonderful. I also saw on one of the sites for yarn a heel done halfway down the foot with ribbing at top and bottom. this was to be put on after pedicure and rub down with lotion. Might do some of these for Christmas.

I used to love to iron but it did get to my back and legs, so gave it up. Iron very little now.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I had my six month mammogram at the beginning of January and there is no sign of cancer so that was welcome news. The hormone suppressing drug is giving me no symptoms so that is great as well.
This is wonderful news, Pearl. Something truly to celebrate. Are you going to be living close to Sandi? Maybe the two of you could get together.

Daralene, you are so blessed> You have a beautiful home. I just love the lamp and orchid. Your socks are wonderful. Now were these 2 at a time on a circular needle? I love your yarn choices and sometimes tend to be your copycat as you make such delightful choices. I love this new world of fiber arts. All I have ever known is Red Heart, so I am having fun tying different types of sock yarns and luxury yarns.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry jim - I misjudged - and you betty - listen to jim - as long as you like what you see in the mirror no one else matters. --- sam
But you see Sam, that is just it. I don't like what I see in the mirror. I know I seem fixated on this but when you grown up being called fatso how coult you not be?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, Lynn. I am so sorry about Salt. We will just prayer for divine healing for your little furbaby.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Grounded. No after school activities. If she goes anywhere except to school, it is where you are going. Not somewhere of her choosing. And Papaw needs to back you up. Been there. Let me ask this. Were your children allowed to do this? I am sure they weren't. Same rules. At least here. In fact, my grands don't get away with some of the things their parents were, as I just can't handle the commotion anymore.

No, tami, they weren't. We were strict and the kids have all acknowledged that they are grateful for their upbringing.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Caren, I have never in my life seen beans for breakfast. Interesting what we are all learning here. Is scrapple a name for Spam or for a dish prepared with Spam. I love spam, especially if it is fried.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

When someone commented on Moma's weight, Daddy would say, "Heat in the winter, Shade in the summer."

Yeah Julie. So glad we have a date now.

Up to page 113 now and must stop and go to bed. Tired from the day, though good to get out. I have to go to the optician tomorrow with my new eyeglass subscription and look for new glasses. Did I tell you we went downstairs at Drs office to look at their glasses and they wanted $277 for frames. GOT my script and left there. I want rimless with red arms and nosepiece. I may even have some old frames that have two places in the glaze where the red was chipped. Might could have them repaired and just use them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I haven't tried the origami heel for a long- and why you ask? Because I could never get it to work out! No idea whther it is us or the pattern. Maybe I should try again some time.
> 
> I've just had a look- I don't think you are actually decreasing. Those knit 2 togethers are the stitch you slipped and a loop you pick up from under the next stitch so the next stitch is still there. On the next row in that direction that stitch is the one you will slip and then pick up the loop from the next stitch.
> So there should never be a change in stitch count if I sm reading it correctly.


I've just got say I find it amazing what you know about sock patterns and knitting in general . You seem to find it so easy to understand the patterns . I should also own up to being very jealous of your stash and the whole room . Even though I was feeling pretty awful yesterday I could still admire a lovely room. Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never tried it....guess I should give it a try sometime.


I don't know if I have tried it or not as I haven't got a clue as to what scrapple is 😃


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> If doing mindless knitting I will sometimes have my laptop open on my lap while knitting and just periodically refresh the computer.


That's what I do . I am a very early riser ( very early) so I try to catchup then and during the day I pop in when I'm having a coffee break 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I wouldn't want to eat my egg beater!


That's what I thought of when egg beater was first mentioned . I thought the spell check had switched words 😄 and I was trying to think what it really should say , mind you my brain was pretty much mush yesterday . Well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


Yippeee , hooray🎉🎊 At last congratulations Julie . It won't be long now . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Probably. Now it is making me curious to know how much I have in my totes. :shock: :roll: But I am not sure I want to know.


I will come and count it for you. 1 for you 1 for me ,2 for you 2 for me 😜


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> It is not hard to have a stash of that size. Before my barn burnt I had three times that amount easily. I did inherite a large amount of it. I have been building my stash since I was a child.


I am sorry to hear you had a fire . I hope everybody was alright 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Spam tastes like a slab of salt to me. I can't get used to the beans for breakfast either. They are for dinner!


Beans are eaten here as part of a full English breakfast . I used to some times make it as a treat on a Sunday morning for the males in the house . Not me I couldn't face anything like that on a morning , a small bowl of cereal is my limit and that's only recent never used to eat anything on mornings


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :XD: :XD: At least you can find yours!


Am I the only one who does an awful lot of ironing . The worst thing about doing laundry especially bedding is knowing I then have a load of ironing to do . Have I mentioned how much I hate ironing . Laundry and ironing was 2 of my jobs growing up as my mother claimed she couldn't use the machines or know how to book the time slot in the laundry cabin . As if I believed that .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I never thought of scrapple this morning. Will have to do that another time. It is spam :XD: :XD:
> Your breakfast sounds delicious too.


Good morning Caren . The English breakfast looks great but what is scrapple?
PS The toes look pretty glamorous too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not very happy at the moment. DSIL called. The aide dropped mom. DB is in the ER with her. Told me not to go up. They will keep me posted. They are livid! Can't blame them. This is the aide they told the service not to send anymore, and they have sent her back several times since. Then tonight she drops mom. GGRRRRR. EMS thought mom was ok, but took her to be sure. It's only 3 months since she fell and broke her hip.


I'm so sorry to hear this Tammi . Hope your mum is alright . That's the last thing she needs to be back in hospital .I hope your brother gives whoever is in charge of the service a warning about how unacceptable this kind of service is .
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news. Everything is ok. Mom is being discharged home tonight.


That is good news . Hope everything didn't upset your mum to much


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Now I know why I couldn't settle to anything all evening . I've got what you have all been calling the crud or it could just be my sinuses playing up . But I ache from head to foot and every where in between . I've got my own faulty central heating system going . One minute I'm freezing shivering and the next I'm so hot I could put my head in the freezer . My nose is so blocked I'm talking like sylvester the cat . I fell asleep watching Broadchurch so now I'm awake and can't sleep


Oh dear, get better soon.

And that goes for the rest of you that have cold/flu etc


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is a photo from a couple of days ago.... please excuse the unmentionables on the line.... LOL I dont know how to crop it DS took this photo.. you would have thought he would cut out the washing...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from a couple of days ago.... please excuse the unmentionables on the line.... LOL I dont know how to crop it DS took this photo.. you would have thought he would cut out the washing...


Didn't notice them till I read your post was to busy looking at beautiful Serena . Hope I got her name right my head is still quite fuzzy this morning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> When someone commented on Moma's weight, Daddy would say, "Heat in the winter, Shade in the summer."
> 
> Yeah Julie. So glad we have a date now.
> 
> Up to page 113 now and must stop and go to bed. Tired from the day, though good to get out. I have to go to the optician tomorrow with my new eyeglass subscription and look for new glasses. Did I tell you we went downstairs at Drs office to look at their glasses and they wanted $277 for frames. GOT my script and left there. I want rimless with red arms and nosepiece. I may even have some old frames that have two places in the glaze where the red was chipped. Might could have them repaired and just use them.


I guess it is us, plural! I have organised the telephone company- have to do the power company. And the mail. I thought I would wait till I actually have the keys. The Missionary Sisters and I got a lot of the kitchen packed last evening, but we are running very short of boxes.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry Salt isn't doing well. My cat is 12 years old and I'm sure she's lost at least a couple of pounds since her vet visit last winter. She's eating good and doesn't appear to be in pain. But at that age I worry about her.
> Junek


Thankyou everyone who is supporting Salt (and me) - still waiting to hear from the vet as to the diagnosis and treatment. June, Salt is 12/13 years old, and like your cat is eating plenty but losing the muscle bulk on his haunches. His brother isn't but appears to eat less and looks and acts healthy. My daughter says cats are good at hiding their symptoms, unlike dogs which are easier to diagnose from their behavior and appearance. Here's wishing good health to all our 'companion animals' as they are referred to by the Vet. School.
On a different topic, after all the talk of Spam, have you ever seen the Monty Python spam scene? (Anarchic John Clease et Al from years ago, and still very funny/ silly) I'll try to find a link and add it here if I do. Think we may have spoken of this before on TP....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yippeee , hooray🎉🎊 At last congratulations Julie . It won't be long now .
> Sonja


Have to work out how much I unscrew from the walls, to take with me- the Handyman has sort of ground to a halt on that one- will have to get the screw driver out myself. After all I put them in- should be able to undo them! Mean't to contact various people last night - but ended up sleeping- that was good though because I got in three hours- a major improvement for me- especially in the heat.
The KTP is very used to me being around really early in our day. Caren is another often up at 'silly o'clock' as she calls it.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I wouldn't want to eat my egg beater!


Me neither! Tho' I did work out what we were talking about fairly quickly....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Am I the only one who does an awful lot of ironing . The worst thing about doing laundry especially bedding is knowing I then have a load of ironing to do . Have I mentioned how much I hate ironing . Laundry and ironing was 2 of my jobs growing up as my mother claimed she couldn't use the machines or know how to book the time slot in the laundry cabin . As if I believed that .


I know Kate does it- does not mean she likes it though! I do as little as possible- but wonky hemlines bother me, so they get done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from a couple of days ago.... please excuse the unmentionables on the line.... LOL I dont know how to crop it DS took this photo.. you would have thought he would cut out the washing...


That is a lovely shot of you both Cathy! I wonder if Shirley finds it , if she would be able to crop it for you?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


Whoopee! Don't try to do too much at once dear Julie. (You can be the designer, with plans on paper which the helpers carry out). I hope you will feel relaxed enough to be excited about the move and organising your and Ringo's new home. We will need photos in due course..... Meanwhile have a few {{{{{{{{{{energising hugs}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Good morning everybody from a very windy cold northeast England forcast snow for the next few days will have to wait and see if that appears . Yesterday I said I was feeling a little better well that soon changed . So today I won't tempt fate , I'll just say a don't ache everywhere and I can breathe a bit better . Definitely got blocked sinuses because I have someone moving furniture around in my head every time I tip it slightly forward something goes thud painfully but that will clear eventually . 

TNS sorry to hear about your cat .our pets are definitely part of our families and as such we do worry about them when they are sick I do hope you hear good news from the vet . 

Julie glad you are getting lots of your packing organised . It is surprising isn't it how much we do have in our homes . I dread the thought of moving home . I think that is why I have lived in this one for 30 years .you will definitely have to get the screwdriver out it shouldn't be to hard if you put them up Hopefully


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Whoopee! Don't try to do too much at once dear Julie. (You can be the designer, with plans on paper which the helpers carry out). I hope you will feel relaxed enough to be excited about the move and organising your and Ringo's new home. We will need photos in due course..... Meanwhile have a few {{{{{{{{{{energising hugs}}}}}}}}}


I am learning to sit back! Mind you I am getting quite giddy with this prolonged hot spell. Although the house is cooling a little- I have the fan directed straight at me. Thanks for the hugs, Lin! and a few for you, because you are worried about Salt! 
((((((((((((((Lin and Salt))))))))))))))))


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> And....my DH used to request french toast for supper. To me that was breakfast, but then I often have dinner things for breakfast. :XD: :XD: :XD:


At home on the farm we kids would have breakfast cereals for supper as we all had porridge in the morning before going to school.My parents had porridge with us then after all the milking had been done and the cows turned out they had a 'breakfast' which was often eggs as we kept hens. We were all as thin as rakes then, lots of physical activity to work off the calories, and I remember always feeling hungry (eating sugar butties!!!) lots of bread with everything to pad it out, and using free food from the hedgerows and fields, berries, mushrooms etc. Dad also shot pigeons for our Sunday dinner sometimes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everybody from a very windy cold northeast England forcast snow for the next few days will have to wait and see if that appears . Yesterday I said I was feeling a little better well that soon changed . So today I won't tempt fate , I'll just say a don't ache everywhere and I can breathe a bit better . Definitely got blocked sinuses because I have someone moving furniture around in my head every time I tip it slightly forward something goes thud painfully but that will clear eventually .
> 
> TNS sorry to hear about your cat .our pets are definitely part of our families and as such we do worry about them when they are sick I do hope you hear good news from the vet .
> 
> Julie glad you are getting lots of your packing organised . It is surprising isn't it how much we do have in our homes . I dread the thought of moving home . I think that is why I have lived in this one for 30 years .you will definitely have to get the screwdriver out it shouldn't be to hard if you put them up Hopefully


It is just I am so enervated with the heat- hard to find the energy to do much at all. I am sorry you are feeling so 'crook' as New Zealanders put it- not fun at all! It will be a major when you have to sort things after 30 years, hopefully you won't need to move!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I reckon it is time to try and get some more rest. Shortly it will be Thursday. I have cooled considerably being in full blast from the fan. Have to remember that it is rubbish day in the morning- one day late because Monday was a Holiday. Rubbish and Recycling, I will need to organise a skip for some of the heap from the garden- I had not put everything out last Inorganic Collection- and as that doesn't happen here till August it is not a lot of use to me! I have cancelled Ringo's booking at the kennels because moving is likely to take several days now- although I am still keeping the 5th as my major goal. The 10th to hand over the keys here. Oh for more boxes!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I reckon it is time to try and get some more rest. Shortly it will be Thursday. I have cooled considerably being in full blast from the fan. Have to remember that it is rubbish day in the morning- one day late because Monday was a Holiday. Rubbish and Recycling, I will need to organise a skip for some of the heap from the garden- I had not put everything out last Inorganic Collection- and as that doesn't happen here till August it is not a lot of use to me! I have cancelled Ringo's booking at the kennels because moving is likely to take several days now- although I am still keeping the 5th as my major goal. The 10th to hand over the keys here. Oh for more boxes!


Good night Julie from a still Wednesday morning . Can't you ask at local shops if they have any boxes . That's what people do here . Well that is if there are any local shops where you live


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 76, I didnt get to read much tonight.... got stuck chatting to a friend on the phone. Goodnight


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet, windy and mild Surrey, although t is going to get colder again.

Sorry I have not been around for a few days as I have been feeling very tired, my joints are not letting me sleep much. But I have been getting on with my knitting and have finished the doll for LM (I'll post photo shortly)

I did notice that Sam and Caren are both injured, sending you two healing hugs.

Julie, good luck with your move, I hope things so smoothly for you.

Those of you that have been having the cold and flu, I hope you all recover quickly.

I am off to the pain management clinic again today, I have my knitting at the ready.

Sending healig vibes to all who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lms new doll


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Lms new doll


Sorry you haven't been feeling to good Josephine . Hope the pain eases off so you can get some sleep . I love the new doll someone is a lucky person . 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you haven't been feeling to good Josephine . Hope the pain eases off so you can get some sleep . I love the new doll someone is a lucky person .
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja, it's for my grand daughter here in the UK. I am now making a scarecrow for my grandson in France. Hope you are feeling better soon. Healing hugs x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Sonja, it's for my grand daughter here in the UK. I am now making a scarecrow for my grandson in France. Hope you are feeling better soon. Healing hugs x


Better than yesterday touch wood . I look forward to seeing your scarecrow as I have a written down pattern for one to go with my pumpkin patch square just haven't got round to knitting it yet .


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I have had them four years and it is time for a change. He could always wear same frames year after year. It's a woman thing..


It might be a woman thing until he tried to get the same frames-- and not available-- Tami posted on this later and she is so right. I've had it happen and the frames weren't even that old.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Lms new doll


Darling doll! Can't wait to see the scarecrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry if this duplicates what Caren may have written, having trouble keeping up. Scrapple is cornmeal mush made using pork neck bones for the broth (and bits of meat from the bones) and then sliced and fried. I've learned to lightly flour the slices so they don't splatter so badly. It is supposed to be Penn Dutch (German) in origin and my DGM on dad's side was very German.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not very happy at the moment. DSIL called. The aide dropped mom. DB is in the ER with her. Told me not to go up. They will keep me posted. They are livid! Can't blame them. This is the aide they told the service not to send anymore, and they have sent her back several times since. Then tonight she drops mom. GGRRRRR. EMS thought mom was ok, but took her to be sure. It's only 3 months since she fell and broke her hip.


Sorry to hear that. Sending lots of healing vibes to your Mom. Hope it does turn out to be nothing too serious, but even so it should never have happened.

Just read a later post. Glad to hear she's being discharged


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> At home on the farm we kids would have breakfast cereals for supper as we all had porridge in the morning before going to school.My parents had porridge with us then after all the milking had been done and the cows turned out they had a 'breakfast' which was often eggs as we kept hens. We were all as thin as rakes then, lots of physical activity to work off the calories, and I remember always feeling hungry (eating sugar butties!!!) lots of bread with everything to pad it out, and using free food from the hedgerows and fields, berries, mushrooms etc. Dad also shot pigeons for our Sunday dinner sometimes.


Ooh! Sugar butties, I remember having them. Also tomato ketchup butties. Didn't have much else to put in them. They were my favourites whenever we had to take a packed lunch on a school outing!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet, windy and mild Surrey, although t is going to get colder again.
> 
> Sorry I have not been around for a few days as I have been feeling very tired, my joints are not letting me sleep much. But I have been getting on with my knitting and have finished the doll for LM (I'll post photo shortly)
> 
> ...


I'm pleased to see you back Josephine. I was wondering if you were OK. Hope the fm settles soon and gives you some peace. Lots of healing hugs. xx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tami, that is a wonderful repair in DBs sock. Great work :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Went off this morning for my usual Wednesday walk with my group. We all met up and had got no more than 200yds down the road when the heavens opened. We got absolutely soaked through in a very few minutes in spite of boots, waterproofs etc so decided to abandon the walk and go for a coffee instead! So now I'm home in the warm taking things easy. Lots of extra time for knitting and reading!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wouldn't want to eat my egg beater!


LOL!!! Good one, Margaret!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> fried spam - eggs - potatoes = one great breakfast. --- sam


Yes!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm pleased to see you back Josephine. I was wondering if you were OK. Hope the fm settles soon and gives you some peace. Lots of healing hugs. xx


Thanks Angela, we must get together when tne weather perks up. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Ooh! Sugar butties, I remember having them. Also tomato ketchup butties. Didn't have much else to put in them. They were my favourites whenever we had to take a packed lunch on a school outing!


I remember them too and during Passover it was sugar on buttered motza sitting on my auntie s kitchen step while she made fish balls :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Margarine is only one molecule off from being plastic. I grew up on it, and only eat butter now, unless I am somewhere where that is all that's available. I also don't wear sunscreen unless I will be out for a long time. Hats if I remember.


I grew up eating real butter from my grandparents' cows. We would take turns with the churning until it was too hard for us! Then margarine came along, a white blob that looked like Crisco with a packet of yellow food coloring that my mom would knead into it. I think that was about the same time my grandparents sold the farm so no more, free butter!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hair on this one. Very cute.


PurpleFi said:


> Lms new doll


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


I've been waiting for it to be official!! What a relief for you!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Betty* you can get your glasses much less expensive from Zennioptical.com. Since you have your prescription and can always call your eye doctor and get your measurements (for the ear pieces, etc) you can order from them. I got this tip from Puplover (Dawn) and am very pleased with my glasses. I got 2 pair for a fraction of what it would have cost me and I wear bi-focals. I highly recommend this site & service.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Are we really at 114 pages on Tuesday? I really apologize, but I miss a lot and just come in and start off from there sometimes and other times try to go backwards hoping the quote reply gives me some idea who people are responding to and why.
> 
> I spoke with my friend in Ohio today and she told me her brother died. He was in the hospital all through Christmas. She has taken such good care of him since their mother died and he lives in Pennsylvania about 3 hrs. away from her, so not an easy task in winter. He has had seizures since he was about 2 yrs. old and made him unfit for work. They have been horrible to control even with many specialists and started up almost non-stop. They put him in a coma in ICU for about 3 days and his brain still didn't relax like they were hoping but they had to take him out of the coma. He had a few good hours so they transferred him to a regular floor and he died during the night. She feels just awful as she thinks if she had insisted they keep him in ICU he would be alive. Just so sad. I'm telling you, if you have someone in the hospital and they will allow you to stay overnight, it is a good idea. One doctor told her he had been throwing up and Patty thinks he aspirated it and died. Nobody has told her why he died. The hospital doctor later called and said he hadn't thrown up. So confusing for her and of course she wonders if she had done something differently would he still be alive. Needless to say, her Christmas was a nightmare.


I'm so sorry to hear this. And I think a lot of us have thought we should have done more when it was always out of our hands from the beginning. I pray he had an easy passing. And just as important, pray that she has comfort and peace.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


Brilliant, brilliant news. I am so pleased :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well what else could I have for lunch? And I really enjoyed it as well


Really looks delicious!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, she is a real cutie :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tami, I am so sorry to hear about your Mum. I do hope she is OK. Poor caring there.

Edit: Glad she is Ok


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not very happy at the moment. DSIL called. The aide dropped mom. DB is in the ER with her. Told me not to go up. They will keep me posted. They are livid! Can't blame them. This is the aide they told the service not to send anymore, and they have sent her back several times since. Then tonight she drops mom. GGRRRRR. EMS thought mom was ok, but took her to be sure. It's only 3 months since she fell and broke her hip.


I am so sorry, Tami. I was thinking of your mom earlier and was going to ask you about her. Sounds like this aide should be banned from working in that capacity any longer!! I pray your mom will be all right but I know has difficult it was the last time she came home.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It took me about 3 pedicures to get used to it and relax....it wasn't a natural thing for me.


I remember being too embarrassed to have people see my feet. My first one was when my niece, a beautician in Ohio, did my hair and sis, her mom, gifted me a pedicure too. I was amazed at how good my feet could look. Took 20 yrs. off them. Had to forgo the lower leg massage at the end as it was too painful. I had another one when I came back to NY quite a while later and almost passed out from the pain when she did it because of the pain in my knees. Thank goodness my arthritis is so much better now. I had to leave the store and almost couldn't pay, almost ended up on the floor and was so embarrassed. Then last one the girl made me bleed. Ouch. Not thrilled about that. I love them but not sure I will go for more.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news. Everything is ok. Mom is being discharged home tonight.


That's good news. I hope the trip back home and getting her settled will go well.
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Morning again -oh my! I've been up since 5 and have managed to get a few things done, which is good. My list is very long since the last few days I have been playing here. Sun is out, cold but nice I don't mind this weather at all, after all, it is winter. Nice to have the laundry done and put away except for the ironing. The ironing board is up in the workroom, but must sprinkle down first. Have a pile of papers to go through on my desk, some filing etc. Also the vacuum is out and waiting for me, must do before end of the week. Of course I must take time for tea and the tea party, I do enjoy reading it and participate when I can. I'm amazed, I chuckle now and then, what fun. Back soon -Sharon


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to this link since I have all the books and it says this page in this blog doesn't exist.


Ooops, why do they do that. I wonder if with time they remove pages. I Pm'd you a new page and posted it on here too last evening.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> The size of the container is irrelevant, it's the contents which matter!


Love it.  :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I'm so glad you finally went to the Dr. You waited way too long.
> I hate to say it, but, I'm with Gwen. If talking does no good with your grand-daughter, a pop in the mouth when she starts mouthing off would go a long way.
> If one of my children or anyone else treated me like that, they would have had to answer to my DH. He was different than your Jim. That grand-daughter would be out the door so fast, her behind would leave skid marks on the porch!!
> Sorry for the rant but there's no excuse!!
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Angela, we must get together when tne weather perks up. Xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm up for a day out any time!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, which your lack of energy and problems breathing it might be good to have an incline instead of stairs. Is Gary good at building things? I hope you have wrapped those corners on the bed with something. I remember thinking you could get some of those chamis from BJ's or one of those stores that sells them and put quilting filling inside and tie them around the sharp corners with leather shoe laces. It could look quite manly and like a style statement but keep your legs safer. The incline might keep you from having to do the stairs and perhaps have a railing. Sorry to be suggesting things that have to be done, just concerned about you.



thewren said:


> went to the doctor for my hospital check up this afternoon - lungs sound good - still not a lot of strength in my legs - energy taking too long to come back - and when I showed him my leg - he just looked at me and said "oh sam." he proceeded to wrap it up and said keep it wrapped and moist - Heidi had already gone to town and bought gauze, telfa pads and salve - Neosporin - which the dr b said would help it heal faster - knowing full well how long it takes to heal on me. so there you go. I've been using the stairs to get up on my porch. it doesn't hurt too bad so that is good. hope it is healed by shorts weather. lol --- sam --- my other leg which I had wracked on the bed and which they kept bandaged in the hospital is still looking a little raw but it is coming along. I think I am an accident waiting to happen. rotflmao


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not very happy at the moment. DSIL called. The aide dropped mom. DB is in the ER with her. Told me not to go up. They will keep me posted. They are livid! Can't blame them. This is the aide they told the service not to send anymore, and they have sent her back several times since. Then tonight she drops mom. GGRRRRR. EMS thought mom was ok, but took her to be sure. It's only 3 months since she fell and broke her hip.


Oh no, how awful. I do hope she is ok but just 3 months since she broke her hip. Poor mom and poor you and family. A lot to go through.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
And I have come down to 203 lbs and somewhere around 5'7", think I am about the same as you around- have not measured for a while- will have to when I get started on my new Guernsey.
============================

Wow Julie, that is fantastic. At 5'7 you must be quite slim. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are you going to replace it all? Now I thought I had a big stash but not 6,000. What I showed earleir is not all I have- nd most squares are now very full as well. And I thought I was using stash but looking at that shows me that I am not.


Oh no!!! I won't replace all of it. I was talking to D#2 she said when she last counted I had 66 (90 litter/95qt) bins Full of yarn. This was before the barn burnt, more than half of what I had was sock, baby,DK, lace weight mostly natural fiber wool/yarns. Some of was spun by long passed relatives. That does not even count my crochet cotton, tatting threads or embroidery floss. I think I was a hoarder when it came to yarns. :XD: :XD: I was about 13 yrs when I first stared my stash so I had 35+ years to collect it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't think to include what time it was here! It is 5:05pm here now. I am on the computer. I think I looked at my last post on the phone last night, and it showed I was online. I didn't turn the computer on at all yesterday. M has been home sick the last couple of days. He was off for the weekend, was fine Saturday, but woke up in the night with horrible back and side pain. Think he had a UTI, gave him some cranberry capsules, no more pain, but stomach has been off until today. He is finally hungry. Still thinking about not going in to work tomorrow tho. He is lots better now, tho.
> 
> Thank you so much for showing how you repaired that sock. Hope M is feeling better. Is M your DH?
> This is how I have spent my day. DB has a puppy. Odie the puppy decided he wasn't getting the attention he wanted while DB was getting dressed. So Odie stole one of the socks I had knitted DB several years ago. By the time DB could get the sock away from Odie, the top had been well chewed. Needless to say the DB, and I, weren't very happy with Odie. I gave Odie a good talking to and told him he didn't have the $150 that I charge to knit a pair of socks, so he better be lucky that I can fix them! Not long after that discussion, he stole DN's hat. So today I spent the day repairing a sock. DB said he didn't care what color I used to fix them with. Good thing! I had this sock yarn left over from another pair. I had knit this pair toe up, and had no left over yarn to fix them with. If it had to match, I would have had to order a whole skein from Knit Picks and pay shipping. And then it still wouldn't have been an exact match.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas gma, so sorry to hear about your friend's passing but do hope it was peaceful. It is so difficult missing all those that have gone before us. Hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is a chilly -13.8c /7 at 08:59. Work is progressing along nicely on the backroom and the teens bathroom. I am happy except for the never ending dust. :shock: 

Coffee today along with progress on the backroom. 

Healing vibes for all in need of them and gentle hugs for those who's fm is not playing nicely. Hugs for everyone else. My all our truck drivers be safe on the roads. Send a happy thought to those who are a thorn in your tush, it does one good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is a chilly -13.8c /7 at 08:59. Work is progressing along nicely on the backroom and the teens bathroom. I am happy except for the never ending dust. :shock:
> 
> Coffee today along with progress on the backroom.
> 
> Healing vibes for all in need of them and gentle hugs for those who's fm is not playing nicely. Hugs for everyone else. My all our truck drivers be safe on the roads. Send a happy thought to those who are a thorn in your tush, it does one good.


Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee. Your floor is looking good. How much longer before the whole job is finished?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I like the way you think Tami....


 :-D but true. If you think about it, how many times do you take them off and put them on, and if you are like me, how many times do you get them adjusted? Lots and it stresses the frames. Four years is a long time. If I wore my frames for four years, then had new lenses put in them to wear another 2 years, they would break in 2 weeks and the frames would be discontinued.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to set it straight....I would never "pop a child in the mouth" but sure would want to. May swat her on the butt though....and definitely ground/restrict her activities. It is a tough situation you are in Betty. Enough said; will just keep you, Jim, and her in my prayers that she will have a rapid attitude adjustment. If anyone can make it happen it will happen by the all Mighty.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee. Your floor is looking good. How much longer before the whole job is finished?


Good morning Angela. You are most welcome and thank you. They are saying the entire job will be done Friday. :thumbup: I am glad too. I need my house back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not hard. Some of these squares hold 40 balls of yarn (and those are 100gm balls which would be round 4 ounces) so if I put 40 in each one that would be 1000 thus almost half the 2,200. Wonder if I counted mine if I would have that much?


There is no protection from moths. What do they do with open areas like that?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Spam tastes like a slab of salt to me. I can't get used to the beans for breakfast either. They are for dinner!


I tend to rinse the spam off before frying it, but yes it is salty. My nanny would have bean sandwiches for breakfast. Beans are for any time of day or night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will come and count it for you. 1 for you 1 for me ,2 for you 2 for me 😜


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Betty, I wish I could say I wear a sixteen! Try a 24-26! So please don't be so hard on yourself.


I haven't seen a sixteen for years. And sadly, I don't mean I'm smaller.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, I found this one for the Origami Heel:
> 
> http://www.swtcyarn.com/errata-for-books/
> 
> Hope this one works.


Thank you book marked for next time I do socks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news . Hope everything didn't upset your mum to much


I am very sure an earful will be given. Unfortunately I am sure it was a rough night, as any change upsets her and it could take days to get her settled again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is a chilly -13.8c /7 at 08:59. Work is progressing along nicely on the backroom and the teens bathroom. I am happy except for the never ending dust. :shock:
> 
> Coffee today along with progress on the backroom.
> 
> Healing vibes for all in need of them and gentle hugs for those who's fm is not playing nicely. Hugs for everyone else. My all our truck drivers be safe on the roads. Send a happy thought to those who are a thorn in your tush, it does one good.


Good morning to you Caren here it is the middle of the afternoon and snowing just about the right time for a coffee thank you I will go and make one as I think I can taste it now . Your room is looking real good . Lovely floor I'm looking forward to seeing it finished . I expect you are too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from a couple of days ago.... please excuse the unmentionables on the line.... LOL I dont know how to crop it DS took this photo.. you would have thought he would cut out the washing...


Two beautiful ladies! And if you hadn't mentioned the unmentionables I wouldn't have noticed them!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from a couple of days ago.... please excuse the unmentionables on the line.... LOL I dont know how to crop it DS took this photo.. you would have thought he would cut out the washing...


Like we haven't had our share of those on a line!!! Just delighted to see the picture of the two very lovely ladies!!!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am very sure an earful will be given. Unfortunately I am sure it was a rough night, as any change upsets her and it could take days to get her settled again.


That's what I was thinking when I read your post . I remember how you said it was difficult when they brought her home from hospital the other week


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well what else could I have for lunch? And I really enjoyed it as well


Yummy that looks very good :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Less painful for her that way! Birthing a whole cow would have been worse! :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I wouldn't want to eat my egg beater!


Some great humor on here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lms new doll


Adorable!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everybody from a very windy cold northeast England forcast snow for the next few days will have to wait and see if that appears . Yesterday I said I was feeling a little better well that soon changed . So today I won't tempt fate , I'll just say a don't ache everywhere and I can breathe a bit better . Definitely got blocked sinuses because I have someone moving furniture around in my head every time I tip it slightly forward something goes thud painfully but that will clear eventually .
> 
> TNS sorry to hear about your cat .our pets are definitely part of our families and as such we do worry about them when they are sick I do hope you hear good news from the vet .
> 
> Julie glad you are getting lots of your packing organised . It is surprising isn't it how much we do have in our homes . I dread the thought of moving home . I think that is why I have lived in this one for 30 years .you will definitely have to get the screwdriver out it shouldn't be to hard if you put them up Hopefully


I've only lived in this apartment for a little over 5 yrs and I would dread having to move. I have 3 1/2 bookcases that I need to go through and weed out!! But the yarn stash will stay!!
Praying the head-furniture is soon moved out completely.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee today along with progress on the backroom.


Your room floor is lovely! Wish I was there to share the hot tub.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning to you Caren here it is the middle of the afternoon and snowing just about the right time for a coffee thank you I will go and make one as I think I can taste it now . Your room is looking real good . Lovely floor I'm looking forward to seeing it finished . I expect you are too


Good afternoon Sonya. Aren't you lucky to be getting snow, that is if you like snow. Thank you, I am liking it too, will be very glad to have it finished. Two more days and I will have finished photos of the backroom. I hope! The bathroom will have details finished this weekend. Chrissy is decorating the walls after they have been painted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cuts out at size 22- so a bit tiny!


Agreed, but with the weight loss you've had it must be your height that puts you above the chart. Well done Julie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tami, that is a wonderful repair in DBs sock. Great work :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just I am so enervated with the heat- hard to find the energy to do much at all. I am sorry you are feeling so 'crook' as New Zealanders put it- not fun at all! It will be a major when you have to sort things after 30 years, hopefully you won't need to move!


Regarding Sonja saying her head felt like someone was moving furniture in it, my mother used to say it felt like her head belonged to someone else!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You might try a cosmetology school if you have one, they are usually, very careful and not costly.


Good suggestion. They have a place that teaches beauticians, so I assume I could try there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS, Hope your sweetie, Salt, gets some relief. Glad you are starting to feel better.

Darowil, I agree about the medical advice constantly changing. Seems like if we stick to natural things we do better. Silly me, I even thought egg beaters were just the egg whites, but sounds like I should look at the label. I don't buy them but can check it out at the grocery store. If we wait long enough they come back full circle. I know they say vitamins don't help but when the doctor I had put me on vitamins after testing to see what I was deficient in, the changes were dramatic over time. Of course if one isn't tested then I can see where they might be wasted, but if deficient, it sure makes a big change.

TNS, This knit items at the link you gave are wonderful and so cute, funny, interesting, and fascinating.

Cholesterol, Yes, DH & I ate the same diet and he always has high cholesterol and I have low.  Since changing our diet radically his cholesterol is now normal and the good cholesterol is the high one. The former shows the hereditary part and the latter shows that diet can be a piece of the puzzle, be it small, still a variation.

Sam, Sorry your arm aches when it is damp and cold as that seems to be the recipe of our weather lately. Hope you eventually get rid of the pain as the weather changes although the changing part won't be any fun either, but honest, warmer weather is on the way.

Tami, So it's the shampoo that's the problem. I must quit getting the extra body and volumizer. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not many of you would want my breakfast for sure, but honest, it was great. I had sunflower sprouts, broccoli sprouts, and microgreens with lemon juice and a little oil. They were crunchy, light and really delicious. Perhaps my tastes have changed now. All of you are probably thinking you never want to have breakfast here. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Must say, I made some tomato sauce from the tomatoes the farmer sells me already frozen and added a package of her frozen peppers and her tomatoes taste so good that it made the BEST sauce. Had it over the big rigatoni with seitan shaped like chicken breasts. When the tomatoes taste great you can't miss with the sauce. Cooked it a long time till it was nice and chunky and thick.


Your breakfast sounds good, Chrissy would love breakfast at your place. There are lost of days she brings me a smoothie or juice, says here is what you need to have for breakfast. Your tomato sauce sounds delish
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet, windy and mild Surrey, although t is going to get colder again.
> 
> Sorry I have not been around for a few days as I have been feeling very tired, my joints are not letting me sleep much. But I have been getting on with my knitting and have finished the doll for LM (I'll post photo shortly)
> 
> ...


Dear Josephine, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well.
I'll add you to my prayers for energy and less pain.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lms new doll


I know LM will love her new doll...she's adorable!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> When someone commented on Moma's weight, Daddy would say, "Heat in the winter, Shade in the summer."
> 
> Yeah Julie. So glad we have a date now.
> 
> Up to page 113 now and must stop and go to bed. Tired from the day, though good to get out. I have to go to the optician tomorrow with my new eyeglass subscription and look for new glasses. Did I tell you we went downstairs at Drs office to look at their glasses and they wanted $277 for frames. GOT my script and left there. I want rimless with red arms and nosepiece. I may even have some old frames that have two places in the glaze where the red was chipped. Might could have them repaired and just use them.


There are several places online where you can get great deals...check with Dawn.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I use both holders, the record one also. They are so wonderful. Thank you so much as I really love them and they make knitting so much easier.


I use as well I love them. I have borrowed Jamie's she may not get it back it is so much easier then chasing the ball around. Seth thinks the bowl is his for his Doctor Who Legos :?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Morning again -oh my! I've been up since 5 and have managed to get a few things done, which is good. My list is very long since the last few days I have been playing here. Sun is out, cold but nice I don't mind this weather at all, after all, it is winter. Nice to have the laundry done and put away except for the ironing. The ironing board is up in the workroom, but must sprinkle down first. Have a pile of papers to go through on my desk, some filing etc. Also the vacuum is out and waiting for me, must do before end of the week. Of course I must take time for tea and the tea party, I do enjoy reading it and participate when I can. I'm amazed, I chuckle now and then, what fun. Back soon -Sharon


Good morning, Sharon. You're so much more energized than I am. It seems like these days, the slightest physical activity just wears me out. 
It's wonderful to see the bright sunshine today even though we're barely out of the 20's!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Good suggestion. They have a place that teaches beauticians, so I assume I could try there.


That is where you would go. The senior class are the only ones who work with you, at least when I went. Usually good work for low price.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My kids call it brupper when we have breakfast for supper, and I sometimes eat soup for breakfast, too, but I don't call it anything except food. LOL


DD#2 calls it brupper too, the kids love it. I have stated calling the meals I don't always have the proper food at the proper time of day. I have morning afternoon and evening meals.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good night Julie from a still Wednesday morning . Can't you ask at local shops if they have any boxes . That's what people do here . Well that is if there are any local shops where you live


Problem is getting them home, with no vehicle!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon Sonya. Aren't you lucky to be getting snow, that is if you like snow. Thank you, I am liking it too, will be very glad to have it finished. Two more days and I will have finished photos of the backroom. I hope! The bathroom will have details finished this weekend. Chrissy is decorating the walls after they have been painted.


20 minutes ago the skies were very grey and big snow flakes coming down thickly I thought this is it this is the snow they have forecast . Looking out the window now lovely blue sky not a snow flake in site


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is a chilly -13.8c /7 at 08:59. Work is progressing along nicely on the backroom and the teens bathroom. I am happy except for the never ending dust. :shock:
> 
> Coffee today along with progress on the backroom.
> 
> Healing vibes for all in need of them and gentle hugs for those who's fm is not playing nicely. Hugs for everyone else. My all our truck drivers be safe on the roads. Send a happy thought to those who are a thorn in your tush, it does one good.


Yummy!! Good morning, Caren...after seeing your coffee (love the cup!) I might have to get another!!
Back good-looking good!! 
Beautiful sunrise!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I never thought of scrapple this morning. Will have to do that another time. It is spam.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Regarding Sonja saying her head felt like someone was moving furniture in it, my mother used to say it felt like her head belonged to someone else!!
> Junek


I would gladly loan my head to someone else right now just till the headache fuzziness and stuffed nose goes away . I have to keep rewriting my posts as I keep misspelling all my words


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Agreed, but with the weight loss you've had it must be your height that puts you above the chart. Well done Julie.


I agree, Daralene. We have to remember bones have weight, too!! 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet, windy and mild Surrey, although t is going to get colder again.
> 
> Sorry I have not been around for a few days as I have been feeling very tired, my joints are not letting me sleep much. But I have been getting on with my knitting and have finished the doll for LM (I'll post photo shortly)
> 
> ...


Thanks, Josephine! I am starting to get to the point of emptying cupboards, not just packing my very large stash of cloth, my larger than I had realised stash of yarns, tools (for garden and carpentry) and my emergency equipment- the just incase we do have a serious earthquake stuff- including a small tent! Then there is my paper pile- all those things that one can't quite bring oneself to throw out- just incase you have to prove you paid what ever! Printed up knitting patterns, the list goes on...

Edit- should have said I am sorry to hear the FM had you laid out so badly- the doll is a honey!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yummy!! Good morning, Caren...after seeing your coffee (love the cup!) I might have to get another!!
> Back good-looking good!!
> Beautiful sunrise!
> Junek


Good morning June. Thank you this cup was bought just for a photo for a friend of mine. There was another one but some how it broke on the way home. Likely because it was just tosed into the same bag and not wrapped. 
It is looking good I have to laugh these guys have such fun while working. If I didn't see results I would swear they were goofing around instead of working.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've been waiting for it to be official!! What a relief for you!!
> Junek


It will be quite a relief too when I finally get to see the layout of the house!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what is seitan? --- sam


It is made from wheat and called wheat meat. Those sensitive to gluten should not eat it. I normally don't eat gluten even though I am not allergic or sensitive to it. It has the texture of chicken and takes on the flavor of sauces it is in.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Problem is getting them home, with no vehicle!


Oh sorry I never thought of that.I can't think of anything else you can use


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Josephine! I am starting to get to the point of emptying cupboards, not just packing my very large stash of cloth, my larger than I had realised stash of yarns, tools (for garden and carpentry) and my emergency equipment- the just incase we do have a serious earthquake stuff- including a small tent! Then there is my paper pile- all those things that one can't quite bring oneself to throw out- just incase you have to prove you paid what ever! Printed up knitting patterns, the list goes on...


For the I might need to prove I bought it things I have started taking a photo of the receipt, I put it into Evernote. That way should I find I need it I don't have to going looking very far. Also I don't have to worry that It might have been tossed it out by someone else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Brilliant, brilliant news. I am so pleased :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Norma!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 20 minutes ago the skies were very grey and big snow flakes coming down thickly I thought this is it this is the snow they have forecast . Looking out the window now lovely blue sky not a snow flake in site


That is what it did here the other day. I took a photo sent it my friend within a few minutes it had stopped.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> And I have come down to 203 lbs and somewhere around 5'7", think I am about the same as you around- have not measured for a while- will have to when I get started on my new Guernsey.
> ============================
> 
> Wow Julie, that is fantastic. At 5'7 you must be quite slim. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I certainly don't look slim to me- there is an awful lot of tum, still, and my behind! I need to get down to around 85kg to feel really good maybe 95kg is more realistic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Agreed, but with the weight loss you've had it must be your height that puts you above the chart. Well done Julie.


No it is still my rotundity!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, What a lovely photo. Such a sweetie pie for sure and don't you just love those little rolls on the legs. They won't last for long, but so cute. So nice to see you too.

Darowil, I thought that photo was something from a magazine, but I see in your later post that is your storage area for yarn. Wow, I am so impressed. Really a great organization of yarn. Mine is so hard to know what I have, just in plastic totes and plastic bags so moths don't get it. That is wonderful.:thumbup: 
Sure you had a great time last night with family all coming together, and pray all goes smoothly with the transition to school and living away from home for your niece and for you.

Railyn, Sorry you aren't feeling well. Is it because of the dental work or separate? Feel better soon. How I would like to be warm, but I know it is hot at 80.

Spider, Sure hope you are feeling well soon. Glad you were able to stay home.

Tami, Glad your mom got the ok and isn't injured, but hope they can keep that aide from coming back.

Speaking of VW Bugs, we had several of them. Our first car was 2nd hand and cost $200...a VW Bug.

Bulldog, Hope that headache is gone today and that you can see when you get your new glasses. I admit to guessing almost as to which # is better when they are asking me. A miracle I can see too.

Thanks so much Sam, Bonnie, Darowil, Tami, Poledra re: the socks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh sorry I never thought of that.I can't think of anything else you can use


That is why so much of what I have packed is in those paper rubbish sacks! You can write on those.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For the I might need to prove I bought it things I have started taking a photo of the receipt, I put it into Evernote. That way should I find I need it I don't have to going looking very far. Also I don't have to worry that It might have been tossed it out by someone else.


We still have companies, sometimes Departments that demand an actual bill (statement)- to prove things like your residence.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I have seen it but never bought it. I just slice the spam anf freeze what I'm not going to use. That way I don't have to worry about it not gotten eaten.


Spam is scrapple????? Not where I'm from and not in food history. Nor on Wikipedia.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Betty,
Glasses are something you wear every day so when you look at the cost over two or four years, they are a bargain. I like to change every two years. It makes you feel good to have a different look.

My DH can't be bothered so just hands in the old frames every two years. The optician told him he needs toget new frames next time because they do bend in subtle ways that will make impossible to fit the lenses in.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you have enough insurance to replace all the things you lost in the fire? I know alot of the things were irreplaceable family items that can't be replaced.


Not even close and that doesn't count sentamental items or antiques. The cost of things have gone up so much that the max allowable amount did not cover the cost of the rebuild. Most of what we had will never be replaced. I am ok with it. Saved me having to decide what we really needed and what we didn't.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Am I the only "sane" one who likes winter? The cold is difficult, but the heat is worse for me. I wither in the heat....I'm crabby...weak, uncomfortable....no energy. PLUS....the snow is so pretty! I never got too upset driving in it....the best car for that was a VW bug...could go anywhere! Got out of any ditch....tough little cars! :thumbup:


Oh you are not the only one. Winter is my favorite time of year, love the colder weather. My favorite car for winter driving was my Austin mini. Went off the road or got stuck in a snow drift. No problem get a couple people to help you lift it back onti the road, or over the drift. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the picture of the real baby-Serena-what a cutie. And the knit doll for LM. I've never tried knitting dolls, bears, etc.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~oooooo...lucky lucky you! A pedicurist already in the house! That is such a treat! Make the most of it!


If I could pin her down to actually do one. I have a great beautitian in the house and end up going to the salon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, hope the drugs continue to help but watch you don't end up with C.diff from the heavy-duty antibiotics. Can you eat yogurt? If so, please do. I've had C.diff twice (finally told the clinic to put a note on my chart that I was allergic to Clavulin)& it's not fun.



Bulldog said:


> Gwen, what a beautiful sunset and yes, we would hate for you to have to talk to Heidi wouldn't we.
> 
> Sharon, I remember us embroidering towels with the days of the week and those words but can't remember all of them for the life of me now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have to work out how much I unscrew from the walls, to take with me- the Handyman has sort of ground to a halt on that one- will have to get the screw driver out myself. After all I put them in- should be able to undo them! Mean't to contact various people last night - but ended up sleeping- that was good though because I got in three hours- a major improvement for me- especially in the heat.
> The KTP is very used to me being around really early in our day. Caren is another often up at 'silly o'clock' as she calls it.


Yes, that is the one thing that can be problematic. Getting the things out of the way might not be so hard but if you have to fill the holes and make it match the wall is problematic for me. Will you have to fill in the holes or be charged?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, that is the one thing that can be problematic. Getting the things out of the way might not be so hard but if you have to fill the holes and make it match the wall is problematic for me. Will you have to fill in the holes or be charged?


Yes!!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Am I the only one who does an awful lot of ironing . The worst thing about doing laundry especially bedding is knowing I then have a load of ironing to do . Have I mentioned how much I hate ironing . Laundry and ironing was 2 of my jobs growing up as my mother claimed she couldn't use the machines or know how to book the time slot in the laundry cabin . As if I believed that .


~~~From the sounds of it....yes, maybe you are the only one who does loads of ironing. With today's fabrics, many things don't need to be ironed. I have found there are many other things to do besides all kinds of house work! We survive without having everything ironed.
We will welcome you to the wrinkled club anytime you want to join! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I do . I am a very early riser ( very early) so I try to catchup then and during the day I pop in when I'm having a coffee break
> Sonja


I am a very early riser too, although not so early if I was in the same time zone as you. I try catch up but some how end up being further behind most days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> At home on the farm we kids would have breakfast cereals for supper as we all had porridge in the morning before going to school.My parents had porridge with us then after all the milking had been done and the cows turned out they had a 'breakfast' which was often eggs as we kept hens. We were all as thin as rakes then, lots of physical activity to work off the calories, and I remember always feeling hungry (eating sugar butties!!!) lots of bread with everything to pad it out, and using free food from the hedgerows and fields, berries, mushrooms etc. Dad also shot pigeons for our Sunday dinner sometimes.


That sounds so wonderful. Was this in the Channel Islands too?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from a couple of days ago.... please excuse the unmentionables on the line.... LOL I dont know how to crop it DS took this photo.. you would have thought he would cut out the washing...


~~~His focus was elsewhere! Adorable baby! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I reckon it is time to try and get some more rest. Shortly it will be Thursday. I have cooled considerably being in full blast from the fan. Have to remember that it is rubbish day in the morning- one day late because Monday was a Holiday. Rubbish and Recycling, I will need to organise a skip for some of the heap from the garden- I had not put everything out last Inorganic Collection- and as that doesn't happen here till August it is not a lot of use to me! I have cancelled Ringo's booking at the kennels because moving is likely to take several days now- although I am still keeping the 5th as my major goal. The 10th to hand over the keys here. Oh for more boxes!


We get boxes at the grocery store here and they are free. Hope yours do that too. Of course transporting them all by foot would be difficult. Maybe someone stopping over with a car could pick some up on the way?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am learning to sit back! Mind you I am getting quite giddy with this prolonged hot spell. Although the house is cooling a little- I have the fan directed straight at me. Thanks for the hugs, Lin! and a few for you, because you are worried about Salt!
> ((((((((((((((Lin and Salt))))))))))))))))


I remember seeing people putting a basin of ice cubes in front of a fan to add more cooling. If you have room in your fridge to make some extra ice maybe you could try that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~From the sounds of it....yes, maybe you are the only one who does loads of ironing. With today's fabrics, many things don't need to be ironed. I have found there are many other things to do besides all kinds of house work! We survive without having everything ironed.
> We will welcome you to the wrinkled club anytime you want to join! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I think I might have a problem 😃 I have tried not to iron so much . I just put the duvet covers back on the duvets I just didn't like it . I have cut down to just ironing the front part that you can see so maybe there is some hope for me yet


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We get boxes at the grocery store here and they are free. Hope yours do that too. Of course transporting them all by foot would be difficult. Maybe someone stopping over with a car could pick some up on the way?


That is what I am hoping- and the Missionary Sisters are putting out a request for me too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Went off this morning for my usual Wednesday walk with my group. We all met up and had got no more than 200yds down the road when the heavens opened. We got absolutely soaked through in a very few minutes in spite of boots, waterproofs etc so decided to abandon the walk and go for a coffee instead! So now I'm home in the warm taking things easy. Lots of extra time for knitting and reading!


At first I was thinking what a shame you didn't get further, but then realized it may have a blessing if it meant you were closer to shelter. Sounds like a nice day with knitting and reading.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember seeing people putting a basin of ice cubes in front of a fan to add more cooling. If you have room in your fridge to make some extra ice maybe you could try that.


I must try that- not too sure where my icecube tray is!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I grew up eating real butter from my grandparents' cows. We would take turns with the churning until it was too hard for us! Then margarine came along, a white blob that looked like Crisco with a packet of yellow food coloring that my mom would knead into it. I think that was about the same time my grandparents sold the farm so no more, free butter!!
> Junek


We grew up on home made butter too, still eat butter. Use margerine for some baking.

Cathy, great photo of you & Serena.
Purple, LM will be thrilled with the dolly. Sorry your FM is giving you grief, is t because of the damp/cold winter weather?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I reckon it is time to try and get some more rest. Shortly it will be Thursday. I have cooled considerably being in full blast from the fan. Have to remember that it is rubbish day in the morning- one day late because Monday was a Holiday. Rubbish and Recycling, I will need to organise a skip for some of the heap from the garden- I had not put everything out last Inorganic Collection- and as that doesn't happen here till August it is not a lot of use to me! I have cancelled Ringo's booking at the kennels because moving is likely to take several days now- although I am still keeping the 5th as my major goal. The 10th to hand over the keys here. Oh for more boxes!


I have found shopping bags are a good size for moving....not too heavy and they have handles!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lms new doll


~~~very cute!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Better than yesterday touch wood . I look forward to seeing your scarecrow as I have a written down pattern for one to go with my pumpkin patch square just haven't got round to knitting it yet .


~~~Is it possible to share the source of the scarecrow pattern? I made a bunch of pumpkins, and a scarecrow would be a cute addition.
Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I have found shopping bags are a good size for moving....not too heavy and they have handles!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Since Designer isn't on as much while she's been ill, I thought I'd give it a try. Never knew how she did it but I tried about 4x and finally got Sugarsugar's photo into my program. I tried it 2 ways but the one cut out too much of Sugar's face. Anyway, here's minus the unmentionables and with two beautiful girls.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the colorful sunrise! Beautiful. And I love the way your floor is looking.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is a chilly -13.8c /7 at 08:59. Work is progressing along nicely on the backroom and the teens bathroom. I am happy except for the never ending dust. :shock:
> 
> Coffee today along with progress on the backroom.
> 
> Healing vibes for all in need of them and gentle hugs for those who's fm is not playing nicely. Hugs for everyone else. My all our truck drivers be safe on the roads. Send a happy thought to those who are a thorn in your tush, it does one good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Since Designer isn't on as much while she's been ill, I thought I'd give it a try. Never knew how she did it but I tried about 4x and finally got Sugarsugar's photo into my program. I tried it 2 says but the one cut out too much of Sugar's face. Anyway, here's minus the unmentionables and with two beautiful girls.


Well done, you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> The size of the container is irrelevant, it's the contents which matter!


I like that.  :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ran up (puff, puff....LOL) to Walmart a little bit ago and picked up yarn for the Dreambird workshop. Going to use the gray as the MC and the varigated for the feathers. Crossing my fingers I can do this.....can't wait for it to begin. (Like I need another WIP...LOL...but I've been hanging on to this pattern for about a year waiting for a workshop on it. Yea Bonnie!!!!


That should make a really pretty Dreambird. Don't run tooooo much, take the truck.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> went to the doctor for my hospital check up this afternoon - lungs sound good - still not a lot of strength in my legs - energy taking too long to come back - and when I showed him my leg - he just looked at me and said "oh sam." he proceeded to wrap it up and said keep it wrapped and moist - Heidi had already gone to town and bought gauze, telfa pads and salve - Neosporin - which the dr b said would help it heal faster - knowing full well how long it takes to heal on me. so there you go. I've been using the stairs to get up on my porch. it doesn't hurt too bad so that is good. hope it is healed by shorts weather. lol --- sam --- my other leg which I had wracked on the bed and which they kept bandaged in the hospital is still looking a little raw but it is coming along. I think I am an accident waiting to happen. rotflmao


Good that the doc got it all wrapped and taken care of , hopefully both legs will heal up quicker than normal. Did Heidi pick up bubble wrap on that trip into town?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


Great news Julie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone - think it was Jeanette - mentioned making a lemon drizzle cake. you also might try this one. --- sam

Warm Winter Lemon Cake

16 servings

What You Need

1 pkg. (2-layer size) yellow cake mix
2 pkg. (3.4 oz. each) JELL-O Lemon Flavor Instant Pudding
1/3 cup granulated sugar
2 cups cold milk
1-1/4 cups water
2 Tbsp. powdered sugar

Make It

HEAT oven to 350ºF.

PREPARE cake batter as directed on package; pour into 13x9-inch baking dish sprayed with cooking spray.

BEAT dry pudding mixes, granulated sugar, milk and water with whisk 2 min.; pour over batter in dish.

Place baking dish on baking sheet. (Baking sheet will catch any sauce that might bubble over sides of dish as dessert bakes.)

BAKE 55 min. to 1 hour or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.

Cool 20 min. (Sauce will thicken slightly as it cools.)

Sprinkle with powdered sugar. Serve warm. Refrigerate leftovers.

Kraft Kitchens Tips: For stronger lemon flavor, add the zest and juice from 1 lemon to pudding mixture before pouring over batter in baking dish.

Special Extra: Serve topped with fresh raspberries.

Substitute: Prepare using JELL-O Vanilla Flavor Instant Pudding.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/warm-winter-lemon-cake


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunnyg Great Bend where it is a chilly -13.8c /7 at 08:59. Work is progressing along nicely on the backroom and the teens bathroom. I am happy except for the never ending dust. :shock:
> 
> Coffee today along with progress on the backroom.
> 
> Healing vibes for all in need of them and gentle hugs for those who's fm is not playing nicely. Hugs for everyone else. My all our truck drivers be safe on the roads. Send a happy thought to those who are a thorn in your tush, it does one good.


That is looking nice and good that the flooring underneath is waterproof!!!! Lovely thoughts too. Beautiful sunrise.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> :-D but true. If you think about it, how many times do you take them off and put them on, and if you are like me, how many times do you get them adjusted? Lots and it stresses the frames. Four years is a long time. If I wore my frames for four years, then had new lenses put in them to wear another 2 years, they would break in 2 weeks and the frames would be discontinued.


They told me that the plastic actually dries out and then when they try to put the new lenses in they just break.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great news Julie!


 I am aiming for the 5th - 6th at present- that is when my new internet connection will go through- fortunately I can take my telephone numbers with me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you book marked for next time I do socks.


The new edition for the book should have the corrections in it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am sorry to hear you had a fire . I hope everybody was alright
> Sonja


Thank you it was last year this time. No person or animal was hurt, thank goodness. I did get rid of all my animals though and lost pretty much all my craft supplies. A wood work shop and the wood that went with it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Your breakfast sounds good, Chrissy would love breakfast at your place. There are lost of days she brings me a smoothie or juice, says here is what you need to have for breakfast. Your tomato sauce sounds delish
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


How sweet of Chrissy. I can't find the washer to my blender to make smoothies and I now know what was making that funny noise in the garbage disposal. :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Is it possible to share the source of the scarecrow pattern? I made a bunch of pumpkins, and a scarecrow would be a cute addition.
> Thanks!


Now I have to admit to a secret . I copied it in quick scrawl from a book that I loaned  just wanted a scarecrow pattern and couldn't find one


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I have found shopping bags are a good size for moving....not too heavy and they have handles!


Several years ago, we put all of our storage things in AZ in shopping bags. T has been very helpful-as you said, they have handles and you can adjust the weight as necessary. Works great.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 20 minutes ago the skies were very grey and big snow flakes coming down thickly I thought this is it this is the snow they have forecast . Looking out the window now lovely blue sky not a snow flake in site


Sounds like your weather is quite changeable too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news. Everything is ok. Mom is being discharged home tonight.


That is good news!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Yummy!! Good morning, Caren...after seeing your coffee (love the cup!) I might have to get another!!
> Back good-looking good!!
> Beautiful sunrise!
> Junek


Yes, me too. Now I've had another coffee (mug) so about 4 cups all total and I am totally stuffed. I already had a little kale salad and then after all the talk went and did up a palaak paneer. I can hardly move I'm so stuffed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I would gladly loan my head to someone else right now just till the headache fuzziness and stuffed nose goes away . I have to keep rewriting my posts as I keep misspelling all my words


Don't forget that this spell check changes them too. I wrote palaak paneer and it changed it to palace.

Hope the headache goes away soon. I had one every day with this darn cold so it does seem to come with this particular one. Healing wishes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is looking nice and good that the flooring underneath is waterproof!!!! Lovely thoughts too. Beautiful sunrise.


Thank you. I figured water resistant was the best way to go. Even in the summer months the floor takes a beating with the pool right outside the door.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, hope you get all the help organized for the move, just think, a month from now you will hopefully be all settled in the new place. Something t look forward to.

Sonja, sorry this flu is keeping you down, your DH hasn't caught it, has he? It sure seems to be a nasty bug & be everywhere, I suppose in this day of air travel it's not surprising. Hope you're better soon.

We gt a little snow last night & still have a cray north wind, gusts rattling the house. With the wind it s -18C/0F so not too bad but still feels cold after the spring like weather we have had for the last week.
Well better get off my butt & in to town to get GD from playschool


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I figured water resistant was the best way to go. Even in the summer months the floor takes a beating with the pool right outside the door.


Looks like the room is going to be beautiful


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How sweet of Chrissy. I can't find the washer to my blender to make smoothies and I now know what was making that funny noise in the garbage disposal. :shock:


Yes it is sweet, she is so much like me at her age in some ways. Oh dear! I do hope you can replace the washer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was wondering this morning why we put on weight as we get older (not the mechanics I know that) but the purpose of it. So maybe you have worked it out- but why can't it wait until we start to fall? After all I'm putting on the weight but not yet showing signs of falling.


:lol: Yah, I would have thought I had at least another 10 years or so too. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Question for you....how did you know where to look for errata for the book? Do all knitting books have this?


Cashmeregma said:


> The new edition for the book should have the corrections in it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No it is still my rotundity!


Well I can identify as I think many of us can. I have the darnedest time getting to do my own pedicure. LOL There's something between my arms and toes that keeps me from getting there. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think it must have been quite an adjustment for you and dh. --- sam


The hardest part was for Don to remember that the mothers were no longer ''children'' who needed the same instructions/tones of voice that were used when they were growing up in our home. They were now adults who needed help and, sometimes reminders, of the fact that they no longer lived in their own homes. They had major responsibilities for their sons and jobs, but I was still in ''charge'' of kids and house (and the pets they brought home with them) when they worked. It was complicated for a while by the fact that Don worked in Indiana for over a year when they all were here under the same roof. He was only home a couple of weekends a month during that time.

Fortunately, we all had our own rooms and 2 TVs in the house. Some nights I just went to bed with a book and ignored them all. It helped to keep my mouth shut; and I got better at it when the situation was just between parent and child.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Not even close and that doesn't count sentamental items or antiques. The cost of things have gone up so much that the max allowable amount did not cover the cost of the rebuild. Most of what we had will never be replaced. I am ok with it. Saved me having to decide what we really needed and what we didn't.


Sad to hear it didn't cover the cost of rebuilding. I know son and DIL had to pay out of their pocket after their flood to get the fridge they wanted or different things that would have been so cheaply done. Not easy having something traumatic happen and then being left with debt. You seem to have a good attitude though and that will get you through.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh you are not the only one. Winter is my favorite time of year, love the colder weather. My favorite car for winter driving was my Austin mini. Went off the road or got stuck in a snow drift. No problem get a couple people to help you lift it back onti the road, or over the drift. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I loved it as a child and would to some extent if I had 4 wheel drive, but it does keep me from seeing family as I won't make that drive in winter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know Kate does it- does not mean she likes it though! I do as little as possible- but wonky hemlines bother me, so they get done.


Yep, and right now I have to do it sitting down! Today was a great day though as this is the day I'm allowed to start weight bearing on the broken leg....yay, no more hopping!!! Next step (pardon the pun!) will be to slowly build up over the next two weeks to being fully weight bearing and throw away these elbow crutches.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, hope the drugs continue to help but watch you don't end up with C.diff from the heavy-duty antibiotics. Can you eat yogurt? If so, please do. I've had C.diff twice (finally told the clinic to put a note on my chart that I was allergic to Clavulin)& it's not fun.


What is C.diff?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren . The English breakfast looks great but what is scrapple?
> PS The toes look pretty glamorous too!


Good evening Angela. Thank you. Scrapple is pork parts and roasted cornmeal formed into loaves cooked and ready for slicing and frying. 
The little things one does help lift the spirit


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I am hoping- and the Missionary Sisters are putting out a request for me too!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must try that- not too sure where my icecube tray is!


Oh no, the problems of moving. Put a damp cloth in the freezer and then put it around your neck before it is frozen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We grew up on home made butter too, still eat butter. Use margerine for some baking.
> 
> Cathy, great photo of you & Serena.
> Purple, LM will be thrilled with the dolly. Sorry your FM is giving you grief, is t because of the damp/cold winter weather?


If you use the margarine because of butter browning, someone on here just recently said that a little olive oil in the butter keeps it from browning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Is it possible to share the source of the scarecrow pattern? I made a bunch of pumpkins, and a scarecrow would be a cute addition.
> Thanks!


Oh yes, that would be perfect!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope you get all the help organized for the move, just think, a month from now you will hopefully be all settled in the new place. Something t look forward to.
> 
> Sonja, sorry this flu is keeping you down, your DH hasn't caught it, has he? It sure seems to be a nasty bug & be everywhere, I suppose in this day of air travel it's not surprising. Hope you're better soon.
> 
> ...


No he hasn't touch wood . I have phoned the unit and asked what if anything he can take if he does get it and I got a long list of things I should do and which parts of his medication I should stop giving him . I had to write it all down as the amount of tablets he takes at different times of the day makes me feel like a pharmacist and every time we go they either up the dosage or add a new one


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well done, you!


Thanks Julie. ;-)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yep, and right now I have to do it sitting down! Today was a great day though as this is the day I'm allowed to start weight bearing on the broken leg....yay, no more hopping!!! Next step (pardon the pun!) will be to slowly build up over the next two weeks to being fully weight bearing and throw away these elbow crutches.


How long have you got left till you get the pot off (if that is what you have on your leg )


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

quote=thewren]someone - think it was Jeanette - mentioned making a lemon drizzle cake. you also might try this one. --- sam
cake[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Lemon is my favorite. Since I'm not eating sweets, I could keep this for when I have company.

[


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you it was last year this time. No person or animal was hurt, thank goodness. I did get rid of all my animals though and lost pretty much all my craft supplies. A wood work shop and the wood that went with it.


Are the animals gone for good? I've thought about how much work they are and wondered if you had hired hands or did it all yourself. If they are gone for good, this is a real life change for you. I hope you are ok with all the changes and that they are for the positive. No way around it though, a fire is so traumatic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Several years ago, we put all of our storage things in AZ in shopping bags. T has been very helpful-as you said, they have handles and you can adjust the weight as necessary. Works great.


As long as they don't get dragged or break. Hope the ones Julie has are extra tough lawn bags.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sad to hear it didn't cover the cost of rebuilding. I know son and DIL had to pay out of their pocket after their flood to get the fridge they wanted or different things that would have been so cheaply done. Not easy having something traumatic happen and then being left with debt. You seem to have a good attitude though and that will get you through.


I figure I can feel sorry for myself or choose to be happy. I find it less exahustung to have a cheery attitude. I had to payout if pocket for new freezers and my other things. Now we only get what we need not alway what we think we need.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Question for you....how did you know where to look for errata for the book? Do all knitting books have this?


One of the problems it seems with knitting is the rush to get patterns out. Magazines and book publishers really rush things and either the designs have the mistakes or they have typed them wrong and not enough care is taken, resulting in standard errata for all books and all magazines. I forget that, but this reminded me of it. Yes, before knitting something it is good to google errata for it. I put in the name of the heel and then errata. I really think this is a very wrong way of doing things as we put in hours doing things and being frustrated when a few moments more of care or even days of testing the final printed pattern could save so much trouble. If they are going to do it they should do it right!!! A big complaint I have about the attitude with knitting patterns. Don't waste my time, it is valuable. What would we do if they did the medical text books like this?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you it was last year this time. No person or animal was hurt, thank goodness. I did get rid of all my animals though and lost pretty much all my craft supplies. A wood work shop and the wood that went with it.


I'm glad everyone including the animals were safe . But it still must have been very frightening while you had to deal with and then sad to realise all that you had lost . I was asking about the animals but I have just read what you replied to Daralene


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

How sad am I?..........I keep the draft copy of the photograph list from one week to the next and just change page numbers, names, etc as I go along....and how happy am I if it turns out I don't need to change the name as the same name turns up in the same place?......as I said, sad person!  :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Are the animals gone for good? I've thought about how much work they are and wondered if you had hired hands or did it all yourself. If they are gone for good, this is a real life change for you. I hope you are ok with all the changes and that they are for the positive. No way around it though, a fire is so traumatic.


The animals are most likely gone for good. I did a lot of stuff myself, the teens father helped too seems how half of them were his. Yes it is a life change, I am ok with them. I think things are a positive change for sure. Even though last year was horrendous there were still positives. Some better than others but positive. The fire strangely was a positive, made me realize what I needed to change about myself. Not saying I didn't grieve I did, life has become some how more simple.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yep, and right now I have to do it sitting down! Today was a great day though as this is the day I'm allowed to start weight bearing on the broken leg....yay, no more hopping!!! Next step (pardon the pun!) will be to slowly build up over the next two weeks to being fully weight bearing and throw away these elbow crutches.


Wonderful to be reaching another step of healing. Yay!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


YAY!!!! for Julie and the moving date.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> How sad am I?..........I keep the draft copy of the photograph list from one week to the next and just change page numbers, names, etc as I go along....and how happy am I if it turns out I don't need to change the name as the same name turns up in the same place?......as I said, sad person!  :lol:


Not sad just highly organised 😜


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I figure I can feel sorry for myself or choose to be happy. I find it less exahustung to have a cheery attitude. I had to payout if pocket for new freezers and my other things. Now we only get what we need not alway what we think we need.


One's true character comes through in times like this and thank goodness yours was great. Sometimes it is a choice too, like coming to a crossroads and taking a breath and deciding to give up or to go on. Thank goodness you came through on the better path. Yes, what we need and what we want are truly 2 different things. You inspire us and you can remind us of this when we get down.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad everyone including the animals were safe . But it still must have been very frightening while you had to deal with and then sad to realise all that you had lost . Did you get any of your animals back and did you get the barn rebuilt .


At first I couldn't even think about or drive past the mess without crying. No animals but the barn has been rebuilt, same contractor that is doing the backroom and bath. Many things were lost but people were all safe and the animals. The night of the fire I stood in the snow and just cried at the loss.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> How sad am I?..........I keep the draft copy of the photograph list from one week to the next and just change page numbers, names, etc as I go along....and how happy am I if it turns out I don't need to change the name as the same name turns up in the same place?......as I said, sad person!  :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: When that happens I imagine your smile is as big as Luke's.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, admire your attitude.
Josephine, sorry fm is flaring. Love LM doll.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> One's true character comes through in times like this and thank goodness yours was great. Sometimes it is a choice too, like coming to a crossroads and taking a breath and deciding to give up or to go on. Thank goodness you came through on the better path. Yes, what we need and what we want are truly 2 different things. You inspire us and you can remind us of this when we get down.


I have to much to live for too many things to see still in my life. Some people are not sure they like the changes I've made, others think it was about time. I am not done seeing the UK or Europe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The animals are most likely gone for good. I did a lot of stuff myself, the teens father helped too seems how half of them were his. Yes it is a life change, I am ok with them. I think things are a positive change for sure. Even though last year was horrendous there were still positives. Some better than others but positive. The fire strangely was a positive, made me realize what I needed to change about myself. Not saying I didn't grieve I did, life has become some how more simple.


I'm so thankful for that Caren. Puts tears in my eyes and really touches me to the core. We get so caught up and busy and if not, often burdened with physical problems. There is a simplicity to life that we often miss. Life becomes a burden and we get so confused, but life can truly be lived much simpler and happier. I'm glad there are positives in your life and may they multiply. Overdue Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> At first I couldn't even think about or drive past the mess without crying. No animals but the barn has been rebuilt, same contractor that is doing the backroom and bath. Many things were lost but people were all safe and the animals. The night of the fire I stood in the snow and just cried at the loss.


I have tears in my eyes reading this just picturing you now as I did then.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh you are not the only one. Winter is my favorite time of year, love the colder weather. My favorite car for winter driving was my Austin mini. Went off the road or got stuck in a snow drift. No problem get a couple people to help you lift it back onti the road, or over the drift. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Many years ago I had a Mini. (I know it was a long time ago because DD#1 was in a car seat in the back and she's now 50+)! We were driving in snow one day and coming up a hill with a bend at the top I went round the bend and round and round and gracefully slid into a ditch. Some road workers working down the road saw what happened, came up peered in at us and said "are you alright"? Yes I answered so four of them just got one on each corner and lifted us back on the road and off we went!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> where would you keep 2200 skeins? you would need an entire house just for your yarn? --- sam


I would be okay with a little house just for yarn. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have to much to live for too many things to see still in my life. Some people are not sure they like the changes I've made, others think it was about time. I am not done seeing the UK or Europe.


Look out world, Here comes Caren. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And the world is all the better for it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> You are so right-- and the margarine that has the sterols that cut cholesterol, well, you have to eat a bunch of that margarine to get the benefits. I can use a minimum of real butter and then good oils in my skillets.
> 
> And my dermatologist would have me slather on sun screen EVERY day, not just when outside, and I am pretty sure THAT would not be good for me. I do wear it when driving long distance but not much else.


I do the same, real butter when I want butter, but the rest of the time I use pretty healthy oils. 
I do like you and Margaret, use sunscreen when I go out for long periods in the sun. 
I think its like antibacterial soap, if you over use it, you kill off the good stuff as well as the bad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I have to much to live for too many things to see still in my life. Some people are not sure they like the changes I've made, others think it was about time. I am not done seeing the UK or Europe.


I'm glad you got positives out if what was a horrible time .the changes are yours to make not there's . Hope you have lots more travels in the future . If you have never been to Scandinavia I highly recommend going not only to Sweden but Norway and Denmark are very beautiful places to visit and they do have lovely summer weather


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I had a Mini. (I know it was a long time ago because DD#1 was in a car seat in the back and she's now 50+)! We were driving in snow one day and coming up a hill with a bend at the top I went round the bend and round and round and gracefully slid into a ditch. Some road workers working down the road saw what happened, came up peered in at us and said "are you alright"? Yes I answered so four of them just got one on each corner and lifted us back on the road and off we went!


Sounds like a wonderful little car. Just lift it up and away we go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not hard. Some of these squares hold 40 balls of yarn (and those are 100gm balls which would be round 4 ounces) so if I put 40 in each one that would be 1000 thus almost half the 2,200. Wonder if I counted mine if I would have that much?


Oh that looks fabulous, if only I didn't have cats, but I think I may just put a screen door on that room and keep the cats OUT of there. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so organized....I need to fix mine for sure. All dumped in tubs that got out of hand.....


Mine too, but with people continually in there, it makes it hard to get it organized, that's going to be my first thing to tackle when the kids get moved out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How long have you got left till you get the pot off (if that is what you have on your leg )


I've got a plaster cast from the knee down (although it's not plaster, but some kind of hard bandage thing) and, hopefully, when I go back to the hospital 2 weeks today they should take it off. I'll have had it for 6 weeks by then...think that's pretty normal.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening Angela. Thank you. Scrapple is pork parts and roasted cornmeal formed into loaves cooked and ready for slicing and frying.
> The little things one does help lift the spirit


My mom would include all kinds of meals -- very much an acquired taste, but nothing better on a cold morning with warm syrup. And, we never asked what pig parts were included.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always aim to be of help. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> No s**^ Sam......you are such a smarta## sometimes but love ya anyway.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I bet I would be tearing someone a new a******. sending tons of healing energy to your mom. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am not very happy at the moment. DSIL called. The aide dropped mom. DB is in the ER with her. Told me not to go up. They will keep me posted. They are livid! Can't blame them. This is the aide they told the service not to send anymore, and they have sent her back several times since. Then tonight she drops mom. GGRRRRR. EMS thought mom was ok, but took her to be sure. It's only 3 months since she fell and broke her hip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never tried it....guess I should give it a try sometime.


Marla loves it, and another trucker made David a sandwich with scrapple and eggs one day in his truck and handed it over to David while they were waiting to get their trucks unloaded and told him to eat. lol David thought it was good, he likes spam too, guess I should get him some spam one of these days. Marla has a whole brick of scrapple in her freezer, that (wait for it), she brought back on the plane from New Jersey. LOL... She also brought back 3 cans of Boston Brown Bread and 2 Pork Rolls. lololol In her carry on! And 3 bottles of wine in her suitcase. lol Then I told her she could buy the BBBread at the local grocer, and we found the scrapple and the pork roll at Sprouts in Ft. Collins. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I would be okay with a little house just for yarn. :mrgreen:


And I picture it with little heart windows with a candle in each one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in case you are having trouble with your lipstick. --- sam

Exfoliate and moisturize dry lips with a homemade scrub and  bonus  your lipstick will last longer! 

by Cleveland Clinic Wellness Editors

If your lips are dry and peeling (thank you, winter weather) and your lipstick doesnt stay put for very long, try this homemade remedy. 

Mix 1 teaspoon of brown sugar with 2 tablespoons of honey. 

Take a dab and rub it on your lips, moving in a circular motion. 

Rinse with warm water, apply a lip balm, and then apply lipstick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I do the same, real butter when I want butter, but the rest of the time I use pretty healthy oils.
> I do like you and Margaret, use sunscreen when I go out for long periods in the sun.
> I think its like antibacterial soap, if you over use it, you kill off the good stuff as well as the bad.


There are some sunscreens without the harmful ingredients in them too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you got positives out if what was a horrible time .the changes are yours to make not there's . Hope you have lots more travels in the future . If you have never been to Scandinavia I highly recommend going not only to Sweden but Norway and Denmark are very beautiful places to visit and they do have lovely summer weather


I have been to Denmark and got to stay with a family there. I had a great time and love the quality products they make. Their child thought I could speak Danish because I could communicate with him so well. The adults knew I couldn't. When they came to Germany to visit us he wanted to call me on the phone before they came and his mom had to explain we couldn't understand each other and he couldn't believe it and said I did too speak Danish. I love how we communicated with laughter and doing fun things together. Didn't need words.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If doing mindless knitting I will sometimes have my laptop open on my lap while knitting and just periodically refresh the computer.


Me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It all seems to be coming together- I am not sure how much I will unpack, and how quickly!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope you get all the help organized for the move, just think, a month from now you will hopefully be all settled in the new place. Something t look forward to.
> 
> Sonja, sorry this flu is keeping you down, your DH hasn't caught it, has he? It sure seems to be a nasty bug & be everywhere, I suppose in this day of air travel it's not surprising. Hope you're better soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with scars to prove it. lol --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think the accident already happened! :lol: So glad Heidi is in the know, and the doctors, too. Be attentive and by the time shorts weather is here your legs should be show-ready! You can spend the healing time now making up fantastic, heroic stories of how you earned your "war wounds"!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm probably nearer the 2000! And working on using them up- with not much success. Mind you hard to see a dent even when I do use up some.


LOL!!! Margaret, that's because like me, you buy more as you are using up some.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've got a plaster cast from the knee down (although it's not plaster, but some kind of hard bandage thing) and, hopefully, when I go back to the hospital 2 weeks today they should take it off. I'll have had it for 6 weeks by then...think that's pretty normal.


Did your arms get as sore as your leg while adjusting to crutches?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well I can identify as I think many of us can. I have the darnedest time getting to do my own pedicure. LOL There's something between my arms and toes that keeps me from getting there. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I know that feeling only too well- am seriously thinking of going to the foot Clinic that they have at the Marae Clinic.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June. Thank you this cup was bought just for a photo for a friend of mine. There was another one but some how it broke on the way home. Likely because it was just tosed into the same bag and not wrapped.
> It is looking good I have to laugh these guys have such fun while working. If I didn't see results I would swear they were goofing around instead of working.


That's too bad about the broken cup.
It sounds like the guys really enjoy their job. That's probably why it's going so fast and are doing such good work!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I've got a plaster cast from the knee down (although it's not plaster, but some kind of hard bandage thing) and, hopefully, when I go back to the hospital 2 weeks today they should take it off. I'll have had it for 6 weeks by then...think that's pretty normal.


It's fibreglass they put on now isn't it did you get a lovely pink one 😃I would think these last 4weeks have felt like 10 at least . It's going to feel really weird when you get it off


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and here we sit with 22° and freezing rain forcast for tonight into tomorrow morning. there is no justice. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Wow! Just heard on the news that a town about 150 miles west of us, Hays, KS, hit 80 F degrees today. I thought our 65 or so was high but nothing like that. Most of the west half of the state was hitting record highs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yep, and right now I have to do it sitting down! Today was a great day though as this is the day I'm allowed to start weight bearing on the broken leg....yay, no more hopping!!! Next step (pardon the pun!) will be to slowly build up over the next two weeks to being fully weight bearing and throw away these elbow crutches.


A real step forwards (pun intended)!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla loves it, and another trucker made David a sandwich with scrapple and eggs one day in his truck and handed it over to David while they were waiting to get their trucks unloaded and told him to eat. lol David thought it was good, he likes spam too, guess I should get him some spam one of these days. Marla has a whole brick of scrapple in her freezer, that (wait for it), she brought back on the plane from New Jersey. LOL... She also brought back 3 cans of Boston Brown Bread and 2 Pork Rolls. lololol In her carry on! And 3 bottles of wine in her suitcase. lol Then I told her she could buy the BBBread at the local grocer, and we found the scrapple and the pork roll at Sprouts in Ft. Collins. :roll:


Oh my, how did she ever manage that bag. Must've had some good rollers and been well padded the way they throw those bags around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, the problems of moving. Put a damp cloth in the freezer and then put it around your neck before it is frozen.


Half the kitchen cupboard contents are piled on the Deep Freeze- I've run out of floor space!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> in case you are having trouble with your lipstick. --- sam
> 
> Exfoliate and moisturize dry lips with a homemade scrub and  bonus  your lipstick will last longer!
> 
> ...


That sounds so lovely. All my products are ones I could eat. Well deodorant is shea butter with various oils in it and a little baking soda, so might not eat that, but it wouldn't poison me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> YAY!!!! for Julie and the moving date.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks so much Joy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It all seems to be coming together- I am not sure how much I will unpack, and how quickly!


You can do it at your pace. As long as you have the necessities labeled you should be fine and then when you want, empty the bags/boxes according to energy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know that feeling only too well- am seriously thinking of going to the foot Clinic that they have at the Marae Clinic.


Now that is a lovely idea. Amazing how much younger you feel when your feet look younger.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have been to Denmark and got to stay with a family there. I had a great time and love the quality products they make.


It's lovely there isn't it and were the family very polite they usually are unless you lucked out . We scandi's are known for being polite . Had to call us that as my friend Gunilla hates me saying it :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Half the kitchen cupboard contents are piled on the Deep Freeze- I've run out of floor space!


Oh, it's not a standing one. Understood. Would be the same here if I were moving and maybe even if I wasn't. I was thinking of the little one in the fridge if your fridges have them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Did your arms get as sore as your leg while adjusting to crutches?


My shoulders were really sore...the leg has never really been very sore at all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You can do it at your pace. As long as you have the necessities labeled you should be fine and then when you want, empty the bags/boxes according to energy.


Which is going to be a major factor- February traditionally is our hottest month.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely there isn't it and were the family very polite they usually are unless you lucked out . We scandi's are known for being polite . Had to call us that as my friend Gunilla hates me saying it :XD:


Yes, it was such a lovely family. We have lost touch with them and I suppose that little boy is now in his 20's. :shock: I was thinking of Lise when we were talking about margarine as she felt that was what killed her mother. Everyone had used real products and lived a long time. Her mother used margarine and she felt it was like poison for the heart. I remember her making a gravy with the meat juice that had carrots blended in and was orange in color and delicious. They made wonderful dark breads from scratch with a starter. It was a very special time for us.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's fibreglass they put on now isn't it did you get a lovely pink one 😃I would think these last 4weeks have felt like 10 at least . It's going to feel really weird when you get it off


They didn't offer me any choice of colour so it's just plain white, and yes, I feel I've had it on forever!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a tough one betty. I could say you should - your goodness and caring shine through every word you right. things like that are more important than your dress size. but I know how hurtful words said in childhood can haunt you all your life. and we all think you are pretty special. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> sorry jim - I misjudged - and you betty - listen to jim - as long as you like what you see in the mirror no one else matters. --- sam
> But you see Sam, that is just it. I don't like what I see in the mirror. I know I seem fixated on this but when you grown up being called fatso how coult you not be?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We grew up on home made butter too, still eat butter. Use margerine for some baking.
> 
> Cathy, great photo of you & Serena.
> Purple, LM will be thrilled with the dolly. Sorry your FM is giving you grief, is t because of the damp/cold winter weather?


We've started using butter for everything. Although there is a spreadable butter that has canola oil added that we use sometimes because it's soft enough to spread straight from the refrigerator. Can't remember the last time we bought margarine.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now that is a lovely idea. Amazing how much younger you feel when your feet look younger.


Though reading people's experiences I am wondering about the wisdom of it all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh, it's not a standing one. Understood. Would be the same here if I were moving and maybe even if I wasn't. I was thinking of the little one in the fridge if your fridges have them.


To be honest I do have a small one on the fridge- it just made a good tale that way I put it first!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Though reading people's experiences I am wondering about the wisdom of it all!


I'm thinking this would be a medical place and quite good. The place where I got cut was like a factory and people couldn't speak English well enough to be understood. I know there are many good people in there, but perhaps the one I got was new. The pain I had the other times was when they massaged my legs and that was FM and arthritis. I'm thinking it would be wonderful for you and such a treat. No kidding, it took 20 yrs. off the age of my feet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I didn't realize how much I needed a pedi until Jamie suggested it. I need my hair done badly too but my darling says it looks fine. What a nice treat for Valentine's Day. :-D I didn't get a manacure Chrissy is going to do that and my hair. Practice for school.


Can I borrow Chrissy? lol Tattoos and hair and nails all by one person, I'd be in heaven. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest I do have a small one on the fridge- it just made a good tale that way I put it first!


You gave me a chuckle. I even thought with being in the middle of moving, you would be lucky to find a cloth.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, thanks so much for the compliment on the yarn & admiring my choices. I'm very, very flattered. Yes, they are the two socks at a time on the two circus. Thank you for admiring my home too. The lamp was here when we moved in and it doesn't seem to be glass but plastic. I was wondering if perhaps the owner had made it? If not, I loved the choice too. Like a flower hanging in the kitchen. You are so sweet. You are right about hurtful words said to a child, you, or any of us, being hard to get out of our mind unless they surgically cut them out. Just know you are loved here for who you are. I deal with different but similar issues from childhood when I was told they could be happy if it weren't for me. I try and try to overcome it but those buttons do get pushed. Trying to see them for just that. It's not the truth and I can get beyond it but it is a dangerous few minutes when I feel that everyone would be happier if it weren't for me. You aren't alone fighting these things. So sad what is done to children.

TNS, That spam kit was hysterical. I got so hungry reading about all this food though that i had to go eat something. One must watch the credits at the end of the skit.:XD: :XD: :XD: 

Purple, Hope you are soon feeling better. So sorry to hear you are still hurting. I know what that is like and I wish better for you. Gentle Hugs. Your doll is so adorable.

Sam, Bonnie, Darowil, Tami, Poledra, & June, thank you for your encouraging words on the socks.

Julie, It sure is a job with 30 yrs. worth of things piled up. It's only been 14 yrs. since we moved back from Germany and I can't believe we filled this huge house up coming from a small apartment. Took a few years to do it but my oh my. When we moved to Germany we had about 30 yrs. of accumulation and it took forever to go through. As it gets nearer and nearer, you will be able to sort some of the things after you get moved but it is so nice if one can figure out what they don't want so it doesn't have to be moved. It is a daunting task for sure but it sounds like you have gotten so much done. I hope you have some days that won't be so very hot so you can get more done.

NanaCaren, Perhaps you even had the stash posted on KP beat. Think you and Darowil have the most I know of and sadly, past tense for yours. That is so sad about the yarn spun by relatives being lost. Did the insurance give you any for the yarn?

Thank you all for the loving comments for my friend who lost her brother. I just sent her some flowers just for her and told her they were a hug. I'm hoping she gets them today but as I was on here I missed the deadline, so tomorrow she will get some flowers from me. I told them to make them artistic since she is an artist, simple but beautiful, perhaps an ikebana.

I'm off for a while. Going to get my hair done and just like the pedicure, my hair will now look younger. :wink:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Scrapple

6 to 8 servings

1 1/2 pounds ground pork sausage 
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk 
1 cup yellow cornmeal 
1/8 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper

Directions

Place sausage in a large, deep skillet. Cook over medium high heat until evenly brown. Drain and rinse in colander under cold water, breaking sausage into pea sized pieces.

Return to skillet along with the condensed milk, and heat over medium until just bubbling. Immediately stir in the cornmeal and pepper and reduce heat to simmer. Continue cooking, 5 minutes total; mush will be stiff.

Pack into 8x4 loaf pan, cover and chill overnight. To serve, cut into 1/4 to 1/2 inch slices and saute until golden in nonstick skillet.

Nutrition: Calories 576 kcal - Carbohydrates 41.2 g - Cholesterol 75 mg - Fat 38.9 g - Fiber 0.7 g - Protein 15.1 g

www.allrecipes.com/Recipe/Scrapple



Swedenme said:


> I don't know if I have tried it or not as I haven't got a clue as to what scrapple is 😃


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam, I will definitely be making this cake. I am sure it will be a hit with all. Wish I could figure out how to send this on the mail and have it be good when it arrived at its destination. I know a couple people that would love it.


I have a friend that used to send cakes through the mail to her son, in the military, she packed it in a styrofome cooler and then a box, made sure that it was marked fragile and perishable, and also this side up. She said they always made it intact. Don't know how willing I would be to try it, but if she could get them there repeatedly, it must work. I think she was even sending them overseas. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a beautiful day here again, I have all the windows open so that the breeze can flow through, it's a little windy, but feels like spring. I'm scared about what next month might bring. It was 71f here yesterday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie sugarsugar. I think I would spend most of the day playing with her. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from a couple of days ago.... please excuse the unmentionables on the line.... LOL I dont know how to crop it DS took this photo.. you would have thought he would cut out the washing...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Me too if I want egg whites I'll take the yolk out myself. Makes more sense to me.


Me too, and then you still have the yolk to use in baking or something. And a dozen or so eggs is much less expensive (even organic), than egg beaters.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wouldn't want to eat my egg beater!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> At first I couldn't even think about or drive past the mess without crying. No animals but the barn has been rebuilt, same contractor that is doing the backroom and bath. Many things were lost but people were all safe and the animals. The night of the fire I stood in the snow and just cried at the loss.


I think it was normal to grieve over your loss. Then you could go on to the next step. But I'm praying this year will be one of good changes since I know last year isn't one you want to repeat!
Hugs, you are really a strong person!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm thinking this would be a medical place and quite good. The place where I got cut was like a factory and people couldn't speak English well enough to be understood. I know there are many good people in there, but perhaps the one I got was new. The pain I had the other times was when they massaged my legs and that was FM and arthritis. I'm thinking it would be wonderful for you and such a treat. No kidding, it took 20 yrs. off the age of my feet.


That would be very hard to do with the veins I have now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You gave me a chuckle. I even thought with being in the middle of moving, you would be lucky to find a cloth.


Ah I do know where they are- my hand knitted wash cloths or mitts that I made for Fale- and I DO know where they are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is Sonja who has not moved for 30 years, I've been here 13 and 1/2- I have got a lot more stuff though- because we used to have a brilliant 2nd Hand shop on the block.



Cashmeregma said:


> Bulldog, thanks so much for the compliment on the yarn & admiring my choices. I'm very, very flattered. Yes, they are the two socks at a time on the two circus. Thank you for admiring my home too. The lamp was here when we moved in and it doesn't seem to be glass but plastic. I was wondering if perhaps the owner had made it? If not, I loved the choice too. Like a flower hanging in the kitchen. You are so sweet. You are right about hurtful words said to a child, you, or any of us, being hard to get out of our mind unless they surgically cut them out. Just know you are loved here for who you are. I deal with different but similar issues from childhood when I was told they could be happy if it weren't for me. I try and try to overcome it but those buttons do get pushed. Trying to see them for just that. It's not the truth and I can get beyond it but it is a dangerous few minutes when I feel that everyone would be happier if it weren't for me. You aren't alone fighting these things. So sad what is done to children.
> 
> TNS, That spam kit was hysterical. I got so hungry reading about all this food though that i had to go eat something. One must watch the credits at the end of the skit.:XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, Ringo and I at last have a definite- the keys are to be handed in at the new house by 4 pm., tomorrow afternoon- so we will be on the move very soon. It is a huge relief to have certainty at last- just have to get all my offers of help organised. I have so much stuff!


YAY!!!! Happy Dance time! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got say I find it amazing what you know about sock patterns and knitting in general . You seem to find it so easy to understand the patterns . I should also own up to being very jealous of your stash and the whole room . Even though I was feeling pretty awful yesterday I could still admire a lovely room. Sonja


Thanks Sonja.
When the girls left home I claimed one of the rooms. Not sure where the yarn I had then was kept now- some of it I have had for many many years so must have been storing it somewhere. But I must admit a lot is in the last few years since I really got into knitting in a huge way. I have knitted as long as I can remember but not always to the extent i do now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Whoa! Not that I don't think they are worth it but don't know anyone who would pay that much.....I did have someone pay $50 for a scarf which was more than I was asking. I know our time is worth it . Perhaps I should include an itemized list of materials and time with my knitted gifts from now on so folks will realize they aren't getting a "cheap" gift.


I usually enclose a ball band with whatever I give, that way they not only know the laundering instructions but also the fiber content and I put a note in telling them to follow the laundering instructions as the yarn was to expensive to accidentally felt, or some such. But most of the people I send to know how much yarn and fabrics cost and how much time is involved. Everyone I've given to have appreciated it, thankfully. Never hesitate to say, by the way that took ___ long to make.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Are we really at 114 pages on Tuesday? I really apologize, but I miss a lot and just come in and start off from there sometimes and other times try to go backwards hoping the quote reply gives me some idea who people are responding to and why.
> 
> I spoke with my friend in Ohio today and she told me her brother died. He was in the hospital all through Christmas. She has taken such good care of him since their mother died and he lives in Pennsylvania about 3 hrs. away from her, so not an easy task in winter. He has had seizures since he was about 2 yrs. old and made him unfit for work. They have been horrible to control even with many specialists and started up almost non-stop. They put him in a coma in ICU for about 3 days and his brain still didn't relax like they were hoping but they had to take him out of the coma. He had a few good hours so they transferred him to a regular floor and he died during the night. She feels just awful as she thinks if she had insisted they keep him in ICU he would be alive. Just so sad. I'm telling you, if you have someone in the hospital and they will allow you to stay overnight, it is a good idea. One doctor told her he had been throwing up and Patty thinks he aspirated it and died. Nobody has told her why he died. The hospital doctor later called and said he hadn't thrown up. So confusing for her and of course she wonders if she had done something differently would he still be alive. Needless to say, her Christmas was a nightmare.


That is so sad that she is feeling conflicted and not getting consistent information from the docs. There really is probably nothing she could have done differently and he's no long dealing with such horribly crippling seizures. Prayers that she can find some comfort and some answers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not many of you would want my breakfast for sure, but honest, it was great. I had sunflower sprouts, broccoli sprouts, and microgreens with lemon juice and a little oil. They were crunchy, light and really delicious. Perhaps my tastes have changed now. All of you are probably thinking you never want to have breakfast here. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Must say, I made some tomato sauce from the tomatoes the farmer sells me already frozen and added a package of her frozen peppers and her tomatoes taste so good that it made the BEST sauce. Had it over the big rigatoni with seitan shaped like chicken breasts. When the tomatoes taste great you can't miss with the sauce. Cooked it a long time till it was nice and chunky and thick.


Sounds very refreshing actually, Marla eats the strangest things for breakfast, so anything you all eat for breakfast on here is fairly normal. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo from a couple of days ago.... please excuse the unmentionables on the line.... LOL I dont know how to crop it DS took this photo.. you would have thought he would cut out the washing...


Where's that little baby I saw?
We all have those items of clothing to deal with (well Sam doesn't have all of them). I don't think I would have noticed them if you hadn't mentioned them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Of course, there is washing the mouth out with soap.....yuck!


LOLOL!!! When Christopher was little we threatened to wash his mouth out with soap, a little while later, here he comes with tears and bubbles, coming out of his mouth. :shock: 
He had decided to try it himself to see if it was worth risking by talking back and saying bad words. lol, He decided NOT worth it, and he was shedding bubbles for quite a while, he used waaayyyyy to much soap. lol
Children.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I sometimes have rice for breakfast (with milk, sugar, and a little butter). It was a common breakfast when I was a kid, and I still love it when I have it. Beans, not so much.


My mom used to do that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very cute doll Josephine - how tall is it?

tons of healing energy coming your way. don't forget your pillow to take with you to the pain clinic. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Lms new doll


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not very happy at the moment. DSIL called. The aide dropped mom. DB is in the ER with her. Told me not to go up. They will keep me posted. They are livid! Can't blame them. This is the aide they told the service not to send anymore, and they have sent her back several times since. Then tonight she drops mom. GGRRRRR. EMS thought mom was ok, but took her to be sure. It's only 3 months since she fell and broke her hip.


I hope she is okay, and that they are smart enough to NOT send that aide again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am caught up reading and that is all. I feel like &(*^%$
> I spend about 2 hours in the dental chair this afternoon getting the prep work done for a crown. I am off the a lazy evening. No sewing, no knitting, just TV. Maybe even to bed early. By the way, it was a wonderful 80 degrees here today. I do like the warmer weather. We have a storm forecast for the week-end but we do need the rain. Happy knitting, get well those who are ill.


Yuck, I sure hope you feel better after a quiet afternoon and evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news. Everything is ok. Mom is being discharged home tonight.


Fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Am I the only "sane" one who likes winter? The cold is difficult, but the heat is worse for me. I wither in the heat....I'm crabby...weak, uncomfortable....no energy. PLUS....the snow is so pretty! I never got too upset driving in it....the best car for that was a VW bug...could go anywhere! Got out of any ditch....tough little cars! :thumbup:


No, Caren is the other crazy winter person. lolol

I wouldn't mind winter if I didn't have to go out in it. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I still have like 20 pages to catch up on, but my laptop is in need of recharge, so hopefully, I'll catch all the way up later, chat slowly. lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the hair on this one. Very cute.


Thank you l used the same technique for the front as l used for Sams mini me beard. Xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are always glad to see you Sharon - this place can become addicting. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Morning again -oh my! I've been up since 5 and have managed to get a few things done, which is good. My list is very long since the last few days I have been playing here. Sun is out, cold but nice I don't mind this weather at all, after all, it is winter. Nice to have the laundry done and put away except for the ironing. The ironing board is up in the workroom, but must sprinkle down first. Have a pile of papers to go through on my desk, some filing etc. Also the vacuum is out and waiting for me, must do before end of the week. Of course I must take time for tea and the tea party, I do enjoy reading it and participate when I can. I'm amazed, I chuckle now and then, what fun. Back soon -Sharon


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening Angela. Thank you. Scrapple is pork parts and roasted cornmeal formed into loaves cooked and ready for slicing and frying.
> The little things one does help lift the spirit


Mine is very different, plain cornmeal, no organ meats, no pepper. Don't have time to list recipe now, but would if some want it. PM me as I am not reading all pages right now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the stairs are fine - just three of them - and I have been using them. I don't need anymore bunged up places. I was putting a clean dressing on it this morning - Heidi couldn't touch it - Bentley thought it was pretty interesting. it doesn't hurt which is good. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, which your lack of energy and problems breathing it might be good to have an incline instead of stairs. Is Gary good at building things? I hope you have wrapped those corners on the bed with something. I remember thinking you could get some of those chamis from BJ's or one of those stores that sells them and put quilting filling inside and tie them around the sharp corners with leather shoe laces. It could look quite manly and like a style statement but keep your legs safer. The incline might keep you from having to do the stairs and perhaps have a railing. Sorry to be suggesting things that have to be done, just concerned about you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a big fan to take the moisture out of the room? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is a chilly -13.8c /7 at 08:59. Work is progressing along nicely on the backroom and the teens bathroom. I am happy except for the never ending dust. :shock:
> 
> Coffee today along with progress on the backroom.
> 
> Healing vibes for all in need of them and gentle hugs for those who's fm is not playing nicely. Hugs for everyone else. My all our truck drivers be safe on the roads. Send a happy thought to those who are a thorn in your tush, it does one good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren = did you get any of the snow from this last storm? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon Sonya. Aren't you lucky to be getting snow, that is if you like snow. Thank you, I am liking it too, will be very glad to have it finished. Two more days and I will have finished photos of the backroom. I hope! The bathroom will have details finished this weekend. Chrissy is decorating the walls after they have been painted.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now I have to admit to a secret . I copied it in quick scrawl from a book that I loaned  just wanted a scarecrow pattern and couldn't find one


For those interested in the scarecrow pattern, it is from j
jean Greenhowes scarecrow pattern book. I git a second hand copy on Amazon. X


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is a chilly -13.8c /7 at 08:59. Work is progressing along nicely on the backroom and the teens bathroom. I am happy except for the never ending dust. :shock:
> 
> Coffee today along with progress on the backroom.
> 
> Healing vibes for all in need of them and gentle hugs for those who's fm is not playing nicely. Hugs for everyone else. My all our truck drivers be safe on the roads. Send a happy thought to those who are a thorn in your tush, it does one good.


Lovely photo.
Workis coming along beautifully. The dust would be a real nuisance- hope its not bothering anyone health wise.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> There is no protection from moths. What do they do with open areas like that?


I've never had a problem with moths don't knowwht happened to them as they were around when we were kids. A lot is not wool which also helps.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar, What a lovely photo. Such a sweetie pie for sure and don't you just love those little rolls on the legs. They won't last for long, but so cute. So nice to see you too.
> 
> Darowil, I thought that photo was something from a magazine, but I see in your later post that is your storage area for yarn. Wow, I am so impressed. Really a great organization of yarn. Mine is so hard to know what I have, just in plastic totes and plastic bags so moths don't get it. That is wonderful.:thumbup:
> Sure you had a great time last night with family all coming together, and pray all goes smoothly with the transition to school and living away from home for your niece and for you.
> ...


 I haven't talked to DB today, but I am sure heads are rolling.

You are welcome re: socks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We get boxes at the grocery store here and they are free. Hope yours do that too. Of course transporting them all by foot would be difficult. Maybe someone stopping over with a car could pick some up on the way?


Or perhaps collapsing them and using packing tape to put them back together, but I think, other than the expense, the paper garbage bags may still be your best bet, as you have figured.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I might have a problem 😃 I have tried not to iron so much . I just put the duvet covers back on the duvets I just didn't like it . I have cut down to just ironing the front part that you can see so maybe there is some hope for me yet


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I am hoping- and the Missionary Sisters are putting out a request for me too!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must try that- not too sure where my icecube tray is!


Use an empty clean can! Do you have plain, long cooking rice? Put some in a sock and freeze for the back of your neck.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I have found shopping bags are a good size for moving....not too heavy and they have handles!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Since Designer isn't on as much while she's been ill, I thought I'd give it a try. Never knew how she did it but I tried about 4x and finally got Sugarsugar's photo into my program. I tried it 2 ways but the one cut out too much of Sugar's face. Anyway, here's minus the unmentionables and with two beautiful girls.


You did a fine job with cropping them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> someone - think it was Jeanette - mentioned making a lemon drizzle cake. you also might try this one. --- sam
> 
> Warm Winter Lemon Cake
> 
> ...


Sounds good! Too bad I have already been to the store today! Well, better for my weight, any way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am aiming for the 5th - 6th at present- that is when my new internet connection will go through- fortunately I can take my telephone numbers with me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> For those interested in the scarecrow pattern, it is from j
> jean Greenhowes scarecrow pattern book. I git a second hand copy on Amazon. X


I was going to call myself a certain name but I remembered the response I got last time . But in this case I am . Reading your post I just realised I didn't have to tell my secret as I have a Jean Greenhowes booklet with a whole family of scarecrows in it . Grandma & grandad , mum, dad, boy , girl baby and pram. Beautiful they are too . I haven't even got the excuse of way to many books patterns and leaflets to not know what I have. Please accept my apologies those who asked for info on a scarecrow
Sonja
Edit looking through the booklet these figures are a bit to big for my farm so I'm going to have to stick to my written one


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How sweet of Chrissy. I can't find the washer to my blender to make smoothies and I now know what was making that funny noise in the garbage disposal. :shock:


Ouch, turn the breaker off, and reach in to remove it. The go on line and order a new one. :-(


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now I have to admit to a secret . I copied it in quick scrawl from a book that I loaned  just wanted a scarecrow pattern and couldn't find one


Carol, try the library or ravelry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I figured water resistant was the best way to go. Even in the summer months the floor takes a beating with the pool right outside the door.


I am really liking the looks of the back room! I didn't reply earlier, as it is really hard to type long responses on my phone, tho I do type some, usually lots shorter ones!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone! I have a big announcement to make! With Sam's and Gwenniepooh's help I am organizing this year's KAP!!!!! The date has been set for August 14, 15, 16, 2015 in Defiance, Ohio, same place as last year. At this time, that is all I can tell you. But at least you can start making plans to attend. I do know that the prices have gone up as of the first of this month, but Sam was told that they would try to keep them as close to last year as possible. I will set up a seperate email for this. As soon as I have more information, I will let you know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well I can identify as I think many of us can. I have the darnedest time getting to do my own pedicure. LOL There's something between my arms and toes that keeps me from getting there. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Me, too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, admire your attitude.
> Josephine, sorry fm is flaring. Love LM doll.


Thank you! I don't know any other way to think about it. I can't change it so making the best is the only way I see to keep sain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yep, and right now I have to do it sitting down! Today was a great day though as this is the day I'm allowed to start weight bearing on the broken leg....yay, no more hopping!!! Next step (pardon the pun!) will be to slowly build up over the next two weeks to being fully weight bearing and throw away these elbow crutches.


I am so glad to hear you get to start putting weight on it! I have kept you in my prayers, and been wondering how it was going. How is Luke doing in nursery?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you use the margarine because of butter browning, someone on here just recently said that a little olive oil in the butter keeps it from browning.


That was me! Yes, a little olive oil helps.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yep, and right now I have to do it sitting down! Today was a great day though as this is the day I'm allowed to start weight bearing on the broken leg....yay, no more hopping!!! Next step (pardon the pun!) will be to slowly build up over the next two weeks to being fully weight bearing and throw away these elbow crutches.


HAve you exhausted your leg yet walking on it? How nice to be making progress.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> How sad am I?..........I keep the draft copy of the photograph list from one week to the next and just change page numbers, names, etc as I go along....and how happy am I if it turns out I don't need to change the name as the same name turns up in the same place?......as I said, sad person!  :lol:


I don't think you are sad, I think you are pretty darn smart!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The animals are most likely gone for good. I did a lot of stuff myself, the teens father helped too seems how half of them were his. Yes it is a life change, I am ok with them. I think things are a positive change for sure. Even though last year was horrendous there were still positives. Some better than others but positive. The fire strangely was a positive, made me realize what I needed to change about myself. Not saying I didn't grieve I did, life has become some how more simple.


I am so glad you feel that way. I am not sure I could, but hope I never find out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, admire your attitude.
> Josephine, sorry fm is flaring. Love LM doll.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Your dogs are beautiful .Are they really well behaved . I couldn't imagine having 3 dogs . 1 is enough for me . I have an Alaskan malamute who I'm sure thinks she is a tiny puppy . If she isn't running everywhere she is trying to squeeze into places that are way to small but she is very loving


they have all been to school and are very well behaved. they also get along very well with all the kitty cats


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have tears in my eyes reading this just picturing you now as I did then.


Me too. Wishing I could have been there to give you hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I had a Mini. (I know it was a long time ago because DD#1 was in a car seat in the back and she's now 50+)! We were driving in snow one day and coming up a hill with a bend at the top I went round the bend and round and round and gracefully slid into a ditch. Some road workers working down the road saw what happened, came up peered in at us and said "are you alright"? Yes I answered so four of them just got one on each corner and lifted us back on the road and off we went!


I can picture that! :-D I am glad you were alright, tho.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> That sounds so wonderful. Was this in the Channel Islands too?


No, my family come from England, near Manchester ( roughly half way up) but out in the hill framing area on the Pennies (hill/mountain range which is the 'backbone of England') We were on a tiny hill farm, and most of my family were farming or in agricultural work.

I fetched Salt (cat) home this afternoon, and he's now on painkiller. The blood and urine tests were all fine and X-rays showed a slightly 'loose' hip joint ( due to loss of muscle mass) but surprisingly no sign of osteoarthritis. There is however a slightly unusual channel shape through the pelvic backbones which the vet thinks might be causing a nerve problem. He is sending them off for expert opinion, and says it might indicate the need for an op. on his spine. As he is about 13 I'm unsure about subjecting him to such invasive procedures and deep anaesthesia if it's recommended. However, the vet is trialling a K laser next month and has offered to give Salt two free trial treatments to see if this will improve the muscles. I think this must be the same as your cold laser, Daralene. I hope it will prove as effective as it has for you.

Tami, I was shocked to hear about your mum being dropped by the care worker. What a shock for her and for you. Glad she was discharged from hospital again but it's bound to distress an old lady! Terrible.

Love your new doll, purple. I hope your pain management class goes well now you have a cushion (and knitting).
Haven't caught up with everything yet,so hope all is going well...And Sam is healing.....coughs and colds are getting better.......and you're not snowed up or without power, or too hot and humid.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always aim to be of help. --- sam


 :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I bet I would be tearing someone a new a******. sending tons of healing energy to your mom. --- sam


I am sure it was done! Thanks. I think the worst is going to be the upset.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> in case you are having trouble with your lipstick. --- sam
> 
> Exfoliate and moisturize dry lips with a homemade scrub and  bonus  your lipstick will last longer!
> 
> ...


Or mix the brown sugar with coconut oil. DD does this quite often.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so thankful for that Caren. Puts tears in my eyes and really touches me to the core. We get so caught up and busy and if not, often burdened with physical problems. There is a simplicity to life that we often miss. Life becomes a burden and we get so confused, but life can truly be lived much simpler and happier. I'm glad there are positives in your life and may they multiply. Overdue Hugs


I have always been happier with a simple life. I don't mean giving up everything, just not letting things get to me. I have friends that said if I had money I would be happy. Not true I have had money. I have been without, to the point where I had to borrow money to pay a $200 mortgage. I think it is in your attitude mostly. People thought we had tons of money because I made so many things for the kids. The positives are very good for every one in the house.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It all seems to be coming together- I am not sure how much I will unpack, and how quickly!


Ah, but you can take your time with the unpacking! As long as you label things well, (don't forget to mark which room they need to go in!) you can unpack as you need things.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> a very cute doll Josephine - how tall is it?
> 
> tons of healing energy coming your way. don't forget your pillow to take with you to the pain clinic. --- sam


Hi Sam, she stands about 20 inches tall.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a tough one betty. I could say you should - your goodness and caring shine through every word you right. things like that are more important than your dress size. but I know how hurtful words said in childhood can haunt you all your life. and we all think you are pretty special. --- sam


Ditto!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> they have all been to school and are very well behaved. they also get along very well with all the kitty cats


I will say it again they are beautiful . They look so calm and relaxed. One of my neighbours has a black/ white one he's old now . But for as long as I can remember he has sat in the middle of the front lawn and watched the world go by .Never once been tempted to runabout or chase anything . You would only have to offer mishka a treat or kick the ball and she would be up and running . So how many cats do you have ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We had a good night last night. Funny how when my SIL arrived me and the girls worked out what evening we were all free and sent out an email to the 3 siblings in the area and they all made it with only a few days warning. One said it was the only convenient evening for them as well. Indian was what we ended up and very nice it was too. And for tea tonight we get to have leftovers.
Had a coffee which is possibly why I am here at 6 having been awake for a number of hours already. Would love to have Caren's coffee but I might try going back to bed soonish so coffee is maybe not to be recommended!
Tomorrow (Friday) night we are going down to spend the night with Mum so she sees my SIL before she goes back. Mum has gone down to the South Coast (only about an hours drive away) to escape the heat- only we haven't had any yet since she went!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest I do have a small one on the fridge- it just made a good tale that way I put it first!


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was going to call myself a certain name but I remembered the response I got last time . But in this case I am . Reading your post I just realised I didn't have to tell my secret as I have a Jean Greenhowes booklet with a whole family of scarecrows in it . Grandma & grandad , mum, dad, boy , girl baby and pram. Beautiful they are too . I haven't even got the excuse of way to many books patterns and leaflets to not know what I have. Please accept my apologies those who asked for info on a scarecrow
> Sonja
> Edit looking through the booklet these figures are a bit to big for my farm so I'm going to have to stick to my written one


I made one of JGs teddies in a finer yarn and smaller needles so it came out much smaller. You could try that x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YAY!!!! Happy Dance time! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'll be tripping along behind you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I usually enclose a ball band with whatever I give, that way they not only know the laundering instructions but also the fiber content and I put a note in telling them to follow the laundering instructions as the yarn was to expensive to accidentally felt, or some such. But most of the people I send to know how much yarn and fabrics cost and how much time is involved. Everyone I've given to have appreciated it, thankfully. Never hesitate to say, by the way that took ___ long to make.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Use an empty clean can! Do you have plain, long cooking rice? Put some in a sock and freeze for the back of your neck.


Very good idea!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> they have all been to school and are very well behaved. they also get along very well with all the kitty cats


What beautiful dogs :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! When Christopher was little we threatened to wash his mouth out with soap, a little while later, here he comes with tears and bubbles, coming out of his mouth. :shock:
> He had decided to try it himself to see if it was worth risking by talking back and saying bad words. lol, He decided NOT worth it, and he was shedding bubbles for quite a while, he used waaayyyyy to much soap. lol
> Children.


Oh my! It's a wonder he didn't get sick!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I have a big announcement to make! With Sam's and Gwenniepooh's help I am organizing this year's KAP!!!!! The date has been set for August 14, 15, 16, 2015 in Defiance, Ohio, same place as last year. At this time, that is all I can tell you. But at least you can start making plans to attend. I do know that the prices have gone up as of the first of this month, but Sam was told that they would try to keep them as close to last year as possible. I will set up a seperate email for this. As soon as I have more information, I will let you know.


Thank you so much, Tami..i'll take on and carry out any assignments you want to give me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I made one of JGs teddies in a finer yarn and smaller needles so it came out much smaller. You could try that x


Thank you . This bug is definitely messing with my head . Why didn't I think of that the scarecrow really is a nice one much better than the one I was going to do . Will take longer but I'm not in any rush


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I have a big announcement to make! With Sam's and Gwenniepooh's help I am organizing this year's KAP!!!!! The date has been set for August 14, 15, 16, 2015 in Defiance, Ohio, same place as last year. At this time, that is all I can tell you. But at least you can start making plans to attend. I do know that the prices have gone up as of the first of this month, but Sam was told that they would try to keep them as close to last year as possible. I will set up a seperate email for this. As soon as I have more information, I will let you know.


Very brave of you Tami! But great that Gwen will have time to help out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the stairs are fine - just three of them - and I have been using them. I don't need anymore bunged up places. I was putting a clean dressing on it this morning - Heidi couldn't touch it - Bentley thought it was pretty interesting. it doesn't hurt which is good. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We've started using butter for everything. Although there is a spreadable butter that has canola oil added that we use sometimes because it's soft enough to spread straight from the refrigerator. Can't remember the last time we bought margarine.
> Junek


We have one availble here (comes from NZ) that is whipped more often so it is soft so is just butter that I often get. Since soft butter has been around I haven't bought margarine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For those interested in the scarecrow pattern, it is from j
> jean Greenhowes scarecrow pattern book. I git a second hand copy on Amazon. X


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was going to call myself a certain name but I remembered the response I got last time . But in this case I am . Reading your post I just realised I didn't have to tell my secret as I have a Jean Greenhowes booklet with a whole family of scarecrows in it . Grandma & grandad , mum, dad, boy , girl baby and pram. Beautiful they are too . I haven't even got the excuse of way to many books patterns and leaflets to not know what I have. Please accept my apologies those who asked for info on a scarecrow
> Sonja
> Edit looking through the booklet these figures are a bit to big for my farm so I'm going to have to stick to my written one


And who was the one who ordered and paid for a book she already had?! ME! So don't feel bad! :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . This bug is definitely messing with my head . Why didn't I think of that the scarecrow really is a nice one much better than the one I was going to do . Will take longer but I'm not in any rush


I even made a 1 inch tall teddy using lace weight yarn an very fine needles :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very brave of you Tami! But great the Gwen will have time to help out!


I predict she'll do a fantastic job!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> they have all been to school and are very well behaved. they also get along very well with all the kitty cats


They are beautiful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The baby is down for a nap and I'm going to risk that she stays that way while I shower and dress!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Tami, I was shocked to hear about your mum being dropped by the care worker. What a shock for her and for you. Glad she was discharged from hospital again but it's bound to distress an old lady! Terrible.


I am keeping Salt in my thoughts.

As Mom has dementia, the distress, unfortunately, is going to last a while. :-(


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> And who was the one who ordered and paid for a book she already had?! ME! So don't feel bad! :XD:


Thank you I'm glad I'm not alone 😀


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had a good night last night. Funny how when my SIL arrived me and the girls worked out what evening we were all free and sent out an email to the 3 siblings in the area and they all made it with only a few days warning. One said it was the only convenient evening for them as well. Indian was what we ended up and very nice it was too. And for tea tonight we get to have leftovers.
> Had a coffee which is possibly why I am here at 6 having been awake for a number of hours already. Would love to have Caren's coffee but I might try going back to bed soonish so coffee is maybe not to be recommended!
> Tomorrow (Friday) night we are going down to spend the night with Mum so she sees my SIL before she goes back. Mum has gone down to the South Coast (only about an hours drive away) to escape the heat- only we haven't had any yet since she went!


How lucky you all were to be able to get together so many on such short notice! Hope you get a nap in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very good idea!


Heating it in the microwave for no more than 2 minutes, depending on how big it is, also works to keep you warm in the cold winter! I use field corn, instead of rice. I sew a bag the size I want and fill it most of the way, then sew the ends closed. I have been using them to keep my feet warm lately.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you so much, Tami..i'll take on and carry out any assignments you want to give me!


Thank you! I will take you up on that the closer we get!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I have a big announcement to make! With Sam's and Gwenniepooh's help I am organizing this year's KAP!!!!! The date has been set for August 14, 15, 16, 2015 in Defiance, Ohio, same place as last year. At this time, that is all I can tell you. But at least you can start making plans to attend. I do know that the prices have gone up as of the first of this month, but Sam was told that they would try to keep them as close to last year as possible. I will set up a seperate email for this. As soon as I have more information, I will let you know.


Thanks for that- it has been such a success so far. Not all that long either! One day I might make it over there you never know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very brave of you Tami! But great that Gwen will have time to help out!


You don't know how brave, Julie! As soon as I told Sam I would do it, I started a panic attack! I have since calmed down some, after a week or two, but still pretty nervous about it!

Take note, I am only going to do this once! So someone needs to think about taking over for next year!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I predict she'll do a fantastic job!


Thank you for the vote of confidence!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> they have all been to school and are very well behaved. they also get along very well with all the kitty cats


They are beutiful dogs indeed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I'm glad I'm not alone 😀


You are most definitely not alone! :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks for that- it has been such a success so far. Not all that long either! One day I might make it over there you never know.


I had to look at the dates, as Sam and I Skyped last week. That is the farthest out that I can do it, without it being in Oct. again. It was pretty cold and wet last year, and I wanted to avoid that, but would also have liked to avoid the heat. Oh well, we will be in air conditioning for the most part.

I hope you can make it one year. It would be wonderful to see you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What is C.diff?


Clostridium difficile, it's a bacteria that is normal in your bowel but when you take certain antibiotics, other normal bacteria are killed off & the C.diff population explodes causing severe diarrhea/colitis a few weeks after you've taken the antibiotics.
Here's more info.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clostridium_Difficile


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Use an empty clean can! Do you have plain, long cooking rice? Put some in a sock and freeze for the back of your neck.


Knew you could heat it never heard of freezing it as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We've started using butter for everything. Although there is a spreadable butter that has canola oil added that we use sometimes because it's soft enough to spread straight from the refrigerator. Can't remember the last time we bought margarine.
> Junek


My DHs aunt uses butter mixed 1/2 & 1/2 with olive oil as she thinks it's healthier. It's easy to spread right from the fridge & doesn't taste much different than butter alone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Clostridium difficile, it's a bacteria that is normal in your bowel but when you take certain antibiotics, other normal bacteria are killed off & the C.diff population explodes causing severe diarrhea/colitis a few weeks after you've taken the antibiotics.
> Here's more info.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clostridium_Difficile


Sounds like a royal yeast infection. Yuck, been there, done that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Knew you could heat it never heard of freezing it as well.


It works great! And is still flexible, instead of hard, like some ice packs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> they have all been to school and are very well behaved. they also get along very well with all the kitty cats


They're beautiful. I'm sorry you lost your other fur-baby. But so glad you still have these lovelies!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had to look at the dates, as Sam and I Skyped last week. That is the farthest out that I can do it, without it being in Oct. again. It was pretty cold and wet last year, and I wanted to avoid that, but would also have liked to avoid the heat. Oh well, we will be in air conditioning for the most part.
> 
> I hope you can make it one year. It would be wonderful to see you!


Some year I would love to come but we are going with friends to the Sturgis, SD bike rally near that time so would not be back in time. I would combine it with a trip to see my relatives in Ontario.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS, so glad Salt was able to come home. I hope the laser treatments will help him.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove.
Beautiful dogs, we had severall like that when I was a kid, such nice friendly dogs. Since I have married we have only had Labs, first a black one, then a chocolate that we had to put down last summer also great personalities for kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Heating it in the microwave for no more than 2 minutes, depending on how big it is, also works to keep you warm in the cold winter! I use field corn, instead of rice. I sew a bag the size I want and fill it most of the way, then sew the ends closed. I have been using them to keep my feet warm lately.


Something I really must get around to doing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You don't know how brave, Julie! As soon as I told Sam I would do it, I started a panic attack! I have since calmed down some, after a week or two, but still pretty nervous about it!
> 
> Take note, I am only going to do this once! So someone needs to think about taking over for next year!


IF it is to continue!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> Oh my, another day and not "one" stitch. Must close for now.How do you do it, who on here has done some knitting today? I can't seem to do it all. What's your secret. See you tomorrow-good night Sharon


I knit while I read. I also do laundry and dishes in between all of this. Of course I work full time as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have that too! ROFL But I have lost 5 lbs since going to water exercise....only 95 more to go!!!!


Cashmeregma said:


> Well I can identify as I think many of us can. I have the darnedest time getting to do my own pedicure. LOL There's something between my arms and toes that keeps me from getting there. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I pick something like a cuff for gloves, mitts or socks I know I have to knit 2-4 inches mindless knitting for me. Sometimes it's washcloths one I can do in my sleep.
> Good night pleasant dreams.


Matthew has his washcloth on his table along with his computer, drawing in process and some of his other treasures from KAP and the Christmas card exchange. He had Shirley's card and TNS's postcard framed. He did really well choosing mattes and frames. It was just the 2 boys making the choices since I could not be with them. They did a fantastic job all the way around. The wash cloth is more of a touchy feely item for him or more of a doily use. I am glad that he treasures it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well whatever it is you do it is GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!


KateB said:


> How sad am I?..........I keep the draft copy of the photograph list from one week to the next and just change page numbers, names, etc as I go along....and how happy am I if it turns out I don't need to change the name as the same name turns up in the same place?......as I said, sad person!  :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto....you have a fantastic attitude Caren. It speaks highly of you as a person. Glad to have met you.


Cashmeregma said:


> One's true character comes through in times like this and thank goodness yours was great. Sometimes it is a choice too, like coming to a crossroads and taking a breath and deciding to give up or to go on. Thank goodness you came through on the better path. Yes, what we need and what we want are truly 2 different things. You inspire us and you can remind us of this when we get down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you were okay; did get a chuckle picturing 4 men just picking up the car and off you went....


angelam said:


> Many years ago I had a Mini. (I know it was a long time ago because DD#1 was in a car seat in the back and she's now 50+)! We were driving in snow one day and coming up a hill with a bend at the top I went round the bend and round and round and gracefully slid into a ditch. Some road workers working down the road saw what happened, came up peered in at us and said "are you alright"? Yes I answered so four of them just got one on each corner and lifted us back on the road and off we went!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! One of those mini homes on wheels....I would be in heaven....just hook it up to my van and off I'd go....


Poledra65 said:


> I would be okay with a little house just for yarn. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I must say I got quite a laugh picturing you with pots & pans hanging on your leg....never heard the term "pot" when referring to a cast on the leg.


KateB said:


> I've got a plaster cast from the knee down (although it's not plaster, but some kind of hard bandage thing) and, hopefully, when I go back to the hospital 2 weeks today they should take it off. I'll have had it for 6 weeks by then...think that's pretty normal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't we all???? I thought that was a requireent of joining the knitting brigade....lol


Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Margaret, that's because like me, you buy more as you are using up some.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well when she finishes with you can I be next?


Poledra65 said:


> Can I borrow Chrissy? lol Tattoos and hair and nails all by one person, I'd be in heaven. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some year I would love to come but we are going with friends to the Sturgis, SD bike rally near that time so would not be back in time. I would combine it with a trip to see my relatives in Ontario.


I am sorry you won't get to make it this year. Let me know if that changes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Something I really must get around to doing!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> IF it is to continue!


True, but I hope there is enough interest to keep it going! We have so much fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have that too! ROFL But I have lost 5 lbs since going to water exercise....only 95 more to go!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well whatever it is you do it is GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!


Absolutely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! One of those mini homes on wheels....I would be in heaven....just hook it up to my van and off I'd go....


You can do that Gwen! There is a trailer called a Hi-Lo that you can easily pull behind the van, and is easy to set up.

Oh, and a vacuum sealer, like the Food Saver, makes the yarn take up lots less room.... Of course, it doesn't do anything for the weight the yarn adds, or I could pack lots more than I do when we go!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an interesting recipe; was surprised that sweetened condensed milk was in scrapple. May have to give this a try.


thewren said:


> Scrapple
> 
> 6 to 8 servings
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> True, but I hope there is enough interest to keep it going! We have so much fun!


It was really good to meet up in Goulburn too- pity the skype connection did not truly connect us. Every one was too busy when we finally got through.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I must say I got quite a laugh picturing you with pots & pans hanging on your leg....never heard the term "pot" when referring to a cast on the leg.


I think it could be a Northern England saying . I understand it refers to the way the plaster Paris used to be made and setting hard like pots of clay


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was really good to meet up in Goulburn too- pity the skype connection did not truly connect us. Every one was too busy when we finally got through.


Hopefully we can do better this year. I know I couldn't even get my computer connected to the internet, let alone try to use Skype, which I installed just for KAP!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! One of those mini homes on wheels....I would be in heaven....just hook it up to my van and off I'd go....


You need this Gwen . Was on KP


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You need this Gwen . Was on KP


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Eleven ; I had two, DH had two, he rescued one, my late mother passed and I had to take hers. Then just to prove that"no good deed goes unpunished:"-- a little white and grey very young cat suddenly appeared I started to tend her and she became very attached to me . After a couple of weeks ;DH says "I think we should find a box or crate for your little kitty" YOU GUESSED IT She had five kittens. So, we have Vespers, Matins, Tia,Sam, Lilly, Violet, Petunia, Daisy, Holly Jack, and Sweet William (Willy).
Violet and her kittens are all "mitten Kittens". Unlike polydactil cats; mitten kittens have the dew claw forward on their wrist so they use it almost like a thumb to help pick up small things.

Lucky that I live out in the country by Lake Huron. This would never work in a city. The vet thinks that Violet was a "drop off" as it is quite usual for folks to drop off pets they don't want any longer out here and just assume they will be taken in.

As for the dogs-- they are all purebred and show quality but I'm not into showing and two of them came from Sheltie Rescue.

Trisha



Swedenme said:


> I will say it again they are beautiful . They look so calm and relaxed. One of my neighbours has a black/ white one he's old now . But for as long as I can remember he has sat in the middle of the front lawn and watched the world go by .Never once been tempted to runabout or chase anything . You would only have to offer mishka a treat or kick the ball and she would be up and running . So how many cats do you have ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hopefully we can do better this year. I know I couldn't even get my computer connected to the internet, let alone try to use Skype, which I installed just for KAP!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

thank you I love them all


tami_ohio said:


> They are beautiful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Eleven ; I had two, DH had two, he rescued one, my late mother passed and I had to take hers. Then just to prove that"no good deed goes unpunished:"-- a little white and grey very young cat suddenly appeared I started to tend her and she became very attached to me . After a couple of weeks ;DH says "I think we should find a box or crate for your little kitty" YOU GUESSED IT She had five kittens. So, we have Vespers, Matins, Tia,Sam, Lilly, Violet, Petunia, Daisy, Holly Jack, and Sweet William (Willy).
> Violet and her kittens are all "mitten Kittens". Unlike polydactil cats; mitten kittens have the dew claw forward on their wrist so they use it almost like a thumb to help pick up small things.
> 
> Lucky that I live out in the country by Lake Huron. This would never work in a city. The vet thinks that Violet was a "drop off" as it is quite usual for folks to drop off pets they don't want any longer out here and just assume they will be taken in.
> ...


Oh my not surprising the dogs are well behaved they are totally out numbered you must love animals and be a kind person to take in and keep the cats and kittens


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

You'll do a wonderful job.



tami_ohio said:


> You don't know how brave, Julie! As soon as I told Sam I would do it, I started a panic attack! I have since calmed down some, after a week or two, but still pretty nervous about it!
> 
> Take note, I am only going to do this once! So someone needs to think about taking over for next year!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo!!!! Thank you TAMI for taking this on. I know it will be fabulous. I will try to make it but it will be iffy.....DD may be going to Spain to study abroad and if so that may eat up all funds but will do my best to put some aside. I know you will make it a fantastic get together.


tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I have a big announcement to make! With Sam's and Gwenniepooh's help I am organizing this year's KAP!!!!! The date has been set for August 14, 15, 16, 2015 in Defiance, Ohio, same place as last year. At this time, that is all I can tell you. But at least you can start making plans to attend. I do know that the prices have gone up as of the first of this month, but Sam was told that they would try to keep them as close to last year as possible. I will set up a seperate email for this. As soon as I have more information, I will let you know.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are gorgeous. What breed did you say they were? They remind me of collies.


Onthewingsofadove said:


> they have all been to school and are very well behaved. they also get along very well with all the kitty cats


EDIT: See you said they were Shelties. Such pretty animals.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They are gorgeous. What breed did you say they were? They remind me of collies.


They are the little Shetland Collie


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

They are Shetland Sheepdogs Originally bred from collies, border collies and spitz so I'm told.



Gweniepooh said:


> They are gorgeous. What breed did you say they were? They remind me of collies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I KNOW she will do a fantastic job! Yea Tami!


RookieRetiree said:


> I predict she'll do a fantastic job!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> You'll do a wonderful job.


Thanks I hope so. With lots of help!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!!! Thank you TAMI for taking this on. I know it will be fabulous. I will try to make it but it will be iffy.....DD may be going to Spain to study abroad and if so that may eat up all funds but will do my best to put some aside. I know you will make it a fantastic get together.


Oh I hope so Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


jknappva said:


> TNS, so glad Salt was able to come home. I hope the laser treatments will help him.
> Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Am I the only "sane" one who likes winter? The cold is difficult, but the heat is worse for me. I wither in the heat....I'm crabby...weak, uncomfortable....no energy. PLUS....the snow is so pretty! I never got too upset driving in it....the best car for that was a VW bug...could go anywhere! Got out of any ditch....tough little cars! :thumbup:


The boys and I love winter. I love the look of freshly fallen snow just don't like driving in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> They are Shetland Sheepdogs Originally bred from collies, border collies and spitz so I'm told.


And interestingly interbred with the Corgi early in the twentieth Century to give the Corgi the instinct for Sheep herding, rather than just being a Cattle dog- this is why Corgis can come up fluffy. At that point the Corgi was not a registered Show breed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, good on you. Glad to know KAP still going, even if I am too far away.
Onthewingsofadove, your shelters are beautiful.
Well, walked Maya and went to library. A red letter day. Still coughing up a storm, but showered and nap time.
Desert so pretty. Desert floor green from rains, and in 60's. I feel so blessed to be able to walk outside sans jacket in January.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it.....Perhaps should do this to my truck. Others have seen this before but being new here it is just for you...truck was once my dad's ( 1986) and I got hold of the spray paint....


Swedenme said:


> You need this Gwen . Was on KP


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you certainly have more self control than I do. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> quote=thewren]someone - think it was Jeanette - mentioned making a lemon drizzle cake. you also might try this one. --- sam
> cake


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Lemon is my favorite. Since I'm not eating sweets, I could keep this for when I have company.

[[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is the leg kate? --- sam



KateB said:


> How sad am I?..........I keep the draft copy of the photograph list from one week to the next and just change page numbers, names, etc as I go along....and how happy am I if it turns out I don't need to change the name as the same name turns up in the same place?......as I said, sad person!  :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go caren - it all comes down to "if you like what you see in the mirror" - it's the only opinion that matters. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I have to much to live for too many things to see still in my life. Some people are not sure they like the changes I've made, others think it was about time. I am not done seeing the UK or Europe.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad to hear you get to start putting weight on it! I have kept you in my prayers, and been wondering how it was going. How is Luke doing in nursery?


Thankfully he's settled in fine and went with DH this afternoon with no problem. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and how long do you think it will be before there is no screen in the screen door? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh that looks fabulous, if only I didn't have cats, but I think I may just put a screen door on that room and keep the cats OUT of there. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spam and cooked cabbage - one great meal. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Marla loves it, and another trucker made David a sandwich with scrapple and eggs one day in his truck and handed it over to David while they were waiting to get their trucks unloaded and told him to eat. lol David thought it was good, he likes spam too, guess I should get him some spam one of these days. Marla has a whole brick of scrapple in her freezer, that (wait for it), she brought back on the plane from New Jersey. LOL... She also brought back 3 cans of Boston Brown Bread and 2 Pork Rolls. lololol In her carry on! And 3 bottles of wine in her suitcase. lol Then I told her she could buy the BBBread at the local grocer, and we found the scrapple and the pork roll at Sprouts in Ft. Collins. :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> HAve you exhausted your leg yet walking on it? How nice to be making progress.


I must admit it's a wee bit sore tonight, but it's such a relief to be able to put my foot on the ground!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just remember Julie - the important thing is just getting everything into the new house - how quickly you unpack is optional - I would mark the essentials so they get unpacked first - the rest could wait until you feel like it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Which is going to be a major factor- February traditionally is our hottest month.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Tried the screen door trick, It's amazing how fast (one day) before the kitties thanked us for the wonderful new toy that they could climb up and down. Idea works NOT.



thewren said:


> and how long do you think it will be before there is no screen in the screen door? --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love it.....Perhaps should do this to my truck. Others have seen this before but being new here it is just for you...truck was once my dad's ( 1986) and I got hold of the spray paint....


That's great love the colours .On my walks with the dog I pass a house were the man restores old american trucks to there former glory . It's interesting to see them week by week going from basically a rusty heap to a lovely restore truck . I like your spray paint better than the plain maroon colour he has put on the one there now


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> they have all been to school and are very well behaved. they also get along very well with all the kitty cats


Your dogs are beautiful. You must have to spend hours grooming them!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> I must admit it's a wee bit sore tonight, but it's such a relief to be able to put my foot on the ground!


Glad you are able to put some weight on your leg, but don't over do it. X


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be very hard to do with the veins I have now!


Then just tell them no leg massage but if it is done at a clinic they probably don't even do that. It is probably considered medical and just will make it easier to walk with getting rid of callouses, etc. I know if I go again I will now be able to take the massage. once your move is over and things calm down I would at least give it a try.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto


Triple ditto-- or something-- glad Salt is home, hope his treatment helps.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much. I appreciate all the loving thoughts from all of you for my friend.



Poledra65 said:


> That is so sad that she is feeling conflicted and not getting consistent information from the docs. There really is probably nothing she could have done differently and he's no long dealing with such horribly crippling seizures. Prayers that she can find some comfort and some answers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful dogs trish - I had a Australian sheep dog/border collie mix - Benjamin - wonderful dog - tried to herd the cats. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> they have all been to school and are very well behaved. they also get along very well with all the kitty cats


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love it.....Perhaps should do this to my truck. Others have seen this before but being new here it is just for you...truck was once my dad's ( 1986) and I got hold of the spray paint....


You did good Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> just remember Julie - the important thing is just getting everything into the new house - how quickly you unpack is optional - I would mark the essentials so they get unpacked first - the rest could wait until you feel like it. --- sam


That is why I have been labeling carefully- I am only just now starting to get to essential stuff!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thankfully he's settled in fine and went with DH this afternoon with no problem. :thumbup:


Such good news! I hope it continues when you start taking him again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Then just tell them no leg massage but if it is done at a clinic they probably don't even do that. It is probably considered medical and just will make it easier to walk with getting rid of callouses, etc. I know if I go again I will now be able to take the massage. once your move is over and things calm down I would at least give it a try.


I probably will give it at least one try- not sure of cost.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a friend that always whipped her butter with olive oil to keep it spreadable out of the fridge. --- sam



darowil said:


> We have one availble here (comes from NZ) that is whipped more often so it is soft so is just butter that I often get. Since soft butter has been around I haven't bought margarine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is no end to your talents Josephine - have you been bag making recently? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I even made a 1 inch tall teddy using lace weight yarn an very fine needles :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> No, my family come from England, near Manchester ( roughly half way up) but out in the hill framing area on the Pennies (hill/mountain range which is the 'backbone of England') We were on a tiny hill farm, and most of my family were farming or in agricultural work.
> 
> I fetched Salt (cat) home this afternoon, and he's now on painkiller. The blood and urine tests were all fine and X-rays showed a slightly 'loose' hip joint ( due to loss of muscle mass) but surprisingly no sign of osteoarthritis. There is however a slightly unusual channel shape through the pelvic backbones which the vet thinks might be causing a nerve problem. He is sending them off for expert opinion, and says it might indicate the need for an op. on his spine. As he is about 13 I'm unsure about subjecting him to such invasive procedures and deep anaesthesia if it's recommended. However, the vet is trialling a K laser next month and has offered to give Salt two free trial treatments to see if this will improve the muscles. I think this must be the same as your cold laser, Daralene. I hope it will prove as effective as it has for you.
> 
> ...


Lovely hearing about your time growing up in England.

Yes, veterinarians use the laser also. I might want to give it even more than just two treatments as a dog that couldn't even walk, is walking now, but I know he is the doggie doctor and you have to go by him, but if he would consider more than 2 treatments, I can vouch for it as can the vet and vet tech working with this Irish Wolfhound. Might not only save having to have surgery, but the way it works is to stimulate the body and cells to heal themselves, so it is not really invasive but stimulating for healing and another mode for pain. I so hope it helps, but 2 treatments wouldn't be enough in my opinion.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have always been happier with a simple life. I don't mean giving up everything, just not letting things get to me. I have friends that said if I had money I would be happy. Not true I have had money. I have been without, to the point where I had to borrow money to pay a $200 mortgage. I think it is in your attitude mostly. People thought we had tons of money because I made so many things for the kids. The positives are very good for every one in the house.


Not only in your house as you inspire all who come in contact with you. Us too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like pure heaven. we have a total of three dogs and eight cats - four of which are barn cats. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Eleven ; I had two, DH had two, he rescued one, my late mother passed and I had to take hers. Then just to prove that"no good deed goes unpunished:"-- a little white and grey very young cat suddenly appeared I started to tend her and she became very attached to me . After a couple of weeks ;DH says "I think we should find a box or crate for your little kitty" YOU GUESSED IT She had five kittens. So, we have Vespers, Matins, Tia,Sam, Lilly, Violet, Petunia, Daisy, Holly Jack, and Sweet William (Willy).
> Violet and her kittens are all "mitten Kittens". Unlike polydactil cats; mitten kittens have the dew claw forward on their wrist so they use it almost like a thumb to help pick up small things.
> 
> Lucky that I live out in the country by Lake Huron. This would never work in a city. The vet thinks that Violet was a "drop off" as it is quite usual for folks to drop off pets they don't want any longer out here and just assume they will be taken in.
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I have a big announcement to make! With Sam's and Gwenniepooh's help I am organizing this year's KAP!!!!! The date has been set for August 14, 15, 16, 2015 in Defiance, Ohio, same place as last year. At this time, that is all I can tell you. But at least you can start making plans to attend. I do know that the prices have gone up as of the first of this month, but Sam was told that they would try to keep them as close to last year as possible. I will set up a seperate email for this. As soon as I have more information, I will let you know.


That is great news. Thank you for taking this on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> We had a good night last night. Funny how when my SIL arrived me and the girls worked out what evening we were all free and sent out an email to the 3 siblings in the area and they all made it with only a few days warning. One said it was the only convenient evening for them as well. Indian was what we ended up and very nice it was too. And for tea tonight we get to have leftovers.
> Had a coffee which is possibly why I am here at 6 having been awake for a number of hours already. Would love to have Caren's coffee but I might try going back to bed soonish so coffee is maybe not to be recommended!
> Tomorrow (Friday) night we are going down to spend the night with Mum so she sees my SIL before she goes back. Mum has gone down to the South Coast (only about an hours drive away) to escape the heat- only we haven't had any yet since she went!


Wonderful that everyone could do it on short notice. Indian sounds delicious. Shame the heat ended when you mom got to the coast, but hope it will be a fun trip for those of you going. Sad she missed the get-together though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - I am caught up for the first time today - you ladies certainly have kept me busy - although I must admit to a three hour nap - I just couldn't stay awake. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

TNS said:


> I fetched Salt (cat) home this afternoon, and he's now on painkiller. The blood and urine tests were all fine and X-rays showed a slightly 'loose' hip joint ( due to loss of muscle mass) but surprisingly no sign of osteoarthritis. There is however a slightly unusual channel shape through the pelvic backbones which the vet thinks might be causing a nerve problem. He is sending them off for expert opinion, and says it might indicate the need for an op. on his spine. As he is about 13 I'm unsure about subjecting him to such invasive procedures and deep anaesthesia if it's recommended. However, the vet is trialling a K laser next month and has offered to give Salt two free trial treatments to see if this will improve the muscles. I think this must be the same as your cold laser, Daralene. I hope it will prove as effective as it has for you.


I hope you will try the K laser. My Molly beagle has a bad rear hip joint and was having much difficulty walking and getting up and down the stairs, which she must do to get in and out of the house onto the yard. She had a series of 5 K laser treatments plus accupuncture twice, and it is amazing the end results. The pain went away and she can walk normally again, even leaps up when she is excited. I would expect that this might work as well on your dear Salt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The baby is down for a nap and I'm going to risk that she stays that way while I shower and dress!


You are one special grandma. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like a royal yeast infection. Yuck, been there, done that.


Aaah, that's the layperson's term. :XD: Now I understand. Glad I now know C Dif too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a nice snack for when watching tv or knitting. --- sam

Cherry Cheesecake Dip

I'm using a cherry pie filling here but really you could use any kind you love. Strawberry and blueberry would both work well. It is such a light and fluffy dip. It's not overly sweet. You could even use this same recipe as a no-bake pie if you like. You are gonna love this dip and your friends and family are gonna love eating it!

Ingredients:

1 (8 oz.) block cream cheese, softened
1/2 (7.5 oz.) jar marshmallow fluff
1 (8 oz.) tub COOL WHIP, thawed
1 (14.5 oz.) jar cherry pie filling
graham crackers for serving

Directions:

Mix together cream cheese and marshmallow fluff until smooth.

Then add in COOL WHIP and combine well.

Spread into a 2-quart dish or plate.

Then spread on cherry pie filling.

Serve with graham crackers!

Enjoy!

www.thecountrycook.net/2015/01/cherry-cheesecake-dip.html#UVFwSQOva2lrUTHs.99


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have that too! ROFL But I have lost 5 lbs since going to water exercise....only 95 more to go!!!!


That is wonderful! BRAVO :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine try to herd the cats and they seem to know if one of the cats isn't where it should be. They all sleep together. I don't think they really know the difference to them. They are all just one big family.



thewren said:


> beautiful dogs trish - I had a Australian sheep dog/border collie mix - Benjamin - wonderful dog - tried to herd the cats. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well when she finishes with you can I be next?


Poledra65 wrote:
Can I borrow Chrissy? lol Tattoos and hair and nails all by one person, I'd be in heaven. 
==============================

And smoothies. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You need this Gwen . Was on KP


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

They really are beautiful and you obviously have a good and compassionate heart.



Onthewingsofadove said:
 

> Eleven ; I had two, DH had two, he rescued one, my late mother passed and I had to take hers. Then just to prove that"no good deed goes unpunished:"-- a little white and grey very young cat suddenly appeared I started to tend her and she became very attached to me . After a couple of weeks ;DH says "I think we should find a box or crate for your little kitty" YOU GUESSED IT She had five kittens. So, we have Vespers, Matins, Tia,Sam, Lilly, Violet, Petunia, Daisy, Holly Jack, and Sweet William (Willy).
> Violet and her kittens are all "mitten Kittens". Unlike polydactil cats; mitten kittens have the dew claw forward on their wrist so they use it almost like a thumb to help pick up small things.
> 
> Lucky that I live out in the country by Lake Huron. This would never work in a city. The vet thinks that Violet was a "drop off" as it is quite usual for folks to drop off pets they don't want any longer out here and just assume they will be taken in.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I have been labeling carefully- I am only just now starting to get to essential stuff!


Problem with packing the essential stuff is you still need to use it. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I probably will give it at least one try- not sure of cost.


In Germany & Austria they could get it done under their medical plan. Don't think we have that here. Of course that is without nail polish. Not for the glamor but making it easier to walk.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is no end to your talents Josephine - have you been bag making recently? --- sam


Have a few ideas that l am playing with.

off to bed now as Londy is coming for the day tomorrow.

Night night


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Mine try to herd the cats and they seem to know if one of the cats isn't where it should be. They all sleep together. I don't think they really know the difference to them. They are all just one big family.


How lovely


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I had a Mini. (I know it was a long time ago because DD#1 was in a car seat in the back and she's now 50+)! We were driving in snow one day and coming up a hill with a bend at the top I went round the bend and round and round and gracefully slid into a ditch. Some road workers working down the road saw what happened, came up peered in at us and said "are you alright"? Yes I answered so four of them just got one on each corner and lifted us back on the road and off we went!


I never went off the road in my mini. First one or hit a snow drift during a blizzard sat there for six hours before help came along. The second one I drove every where. Was out shopping and doing laundry at the laundry Mat,I didn't have a washer at the time. A snow storm came up on the way home came up over a hill hit a snow drift,came to a dead stop. Lucky mum's house was close by,my brother and a couple of his friends came out to help. Same thing picked it up put the car on the other side of the drift. Off I drove another 3 miles to where I was headed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I have been labeling carefully- I am only just now starting to get to essential stuff!


A bit hard to pack essential stuff too earlyisn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful that everyone could do it on short notice. Indian sounds delicious. Shame the heat ended when you mom got to the coast, but hope it will be a fun trip for those of you going. Sad she missed the get-together though.


I'm not upset that the heat disappeared- I'm sure in the next month we will get some.
It's becuase she couldn't make it that we are going down tomorrow. ANd another brother will come down so they get a chance to see a bit more of my SIL (hard to taklk to everyone with 12 people).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Look out world, Here comes Caren. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And the world is all the better for it.


Well parts of the world any way. :wink: Poor people won't know what hit them. :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a few ideas that l am playing with.
> 
> off to bed now as Londy is coming for the day tomorrow.
> 
> Night night


That sounds a lovley day. Greetings to Londy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Problem with packing the essential stuff is you still need to use it. :roll:


Exactly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> In Germany & Austria they could get it done under their medical plan. Don't think we have that here. Of course that is without nail polish. Not for the glamor but making it easier to walk.


With our current government most things are becoming 'User pays'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A bit hard to pack essential stuff too earlyisn't it?


That is why I am only just starting. - my larger pans I can manage without- still need the 1 -2 -and 4 litre ones. And my omelet pans.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....it used to have a dragon painted down one side and a sun/moon image on the hood and all sorts of paintings all over it. I let anyone who wanted to paint on it do so. It was quite fun. I keep meaning to paint a duplicate of one of my tattoos on the driver's door (frog sitting on a ball of yarn) but just haven't gotten around to it yet.


Swedenme said:


> That's great love the colours .On my walks with the dog I pass a house were the man restores old american trucks to there former glory . It's interesting to see them week by week going from basically a rusty heap to a lovely restore truck . I like your spray paint better than the plain maroon colour he has put on the one there now


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a few ideas that l am playing with.
> 
> off to bed now as Londy is coming for the day tomorrow.
> 
> Night night


Hope you had a great night's sleep and if you see this before Londy gets there, a big hello from me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm not upset that the heat disappeared- I'm sure in the next month we will get some.
> It's becuase she couldn't make it that we are going down tomorrow. ANd another brother will come down so they get a chance to see a bit more of my SIL (hard to taklk to everyone with 12 people).


Yes, wonderful to all be together but difficult to give each one the attention you want. Have a safe and wonderful trip to the coast.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Sam, please tell Heidi and let her help you. I think Gwen has her phone number?
> 
> Carol, when we got AT&T, we got the Hallmark channel. Shortly after they discontinued their contract. I have been so flustered ever since. Wouldn't you know The Cedar Cove series of Debbie Macomber is on that channel. Might have to put that on a list.


I love that channel but some we switched back to directv, Mediacom was just awful, actually it was TiVo that was so bad and that's the only dvr system they have, anyway hallmark mysteries and movies costs extra trying to hold off on adding it. We do get cedar cove on either usa or tnt love that show!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> With our current government most things are becoming 'User pays'.


That's really a shame.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....it used to have a dragon painted down one side and a sun/moon image on the hood and all sorts of paintings all over it. I let anyone who wanted to paint on it do so. It was quite fun. I keep meaning to paint a duplicate of one of my tattoos on the driver's door (frog sitting on a ball of yarn) but just haven't gotten around to it yet.


That would be quite something to see. I know Marianne would love it too.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Went back to work today and now I wish I hadn't, came home and crawled I to bed. As Sonja said this crud or bug makes your head feel so funny and it sure doesn't want to go away. Have tomorrow off but then back in Friday.
Have had fun reading and catching up. 
Congratulations Tami on being the new tea party planner!! You will do a great job.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fell asleep sitting here with my laptop....must be a combination of water exercise class and new pain meds doc put me on today (tylenol 3 w/codeine). Doc said he didn't want me on stronger pain meds any more than I wanted to be on something stronger but if it made it so I could get to the water class then it was worth it. At least I'm not hurting tonight. Also gave me muscle relaxers for my neck spasms/cramps and said that when I go to the rheumatologist next week he will be putting me a different med too. Oh yeah, also increased my antidepressent as I have been fighting depression due to the pain. Told him I was going to open a pharmacy at this rate or at least buy stock in one....LOL. But hey, pain free is fine by me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I love that channel but some we switched back to directv, Mediacom was just awful, actually it was TiVo that was so bad and that's the only dvr system they have, anyway hallmark mysteries and movies costs extra trying to hold off on adding it. We do get cedar cove on either usa or tnt love that show!!


Looks like I can get Cedar Cove on Netflix....I'll check it out. Right now I am watching Murdoch Mysteries that someone on here recommended and loving it. The star looks like my cousin only my cousin is older now and starting to get salt and pepper grey and so distinguished. When this is done I'll watch Cedar Cove.

Made reservations for DH & I to have our anniversary dinner out at a restaurant my hair stylist recommended. He is Italian and he highly recommends this little place I have seen but never knew it was nice. Just a tiny plaza right off the highway and a main road. It is apparently run by a couple from Italy and very authentic and delicious so I can't wait. It will be 49 years for us. We eloped in a snow blizzard to Monroe Michigan and had a trumpet player as best man and I guess my man of honor is what I'll call him, was a trombone player. Can't believe it will be 49 years and the last are the best.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> You don't know how brave, Julie! As soon as I told Sam I would do it, I started a panic attack! I have since calmed down some, after a week or two, but still pretty nervous about it!
> 
> Take note, I am only going to do this once! So someone needs to think about taking over for next year!


No need for a panic attack. Let us know how we can be of help to you. I don't mind helping if needed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fell asleep sitting here with my laptop....must be a combination of water exercise class and new pain meds doc put me on today (tylenol 3 w/codeine). Doc said he didn't want me on stronger pain meds any more than I wanted to be on something stronger but if it made it so I could get to the water class then it was worth it. At least I'm not hurting tonight. Also gave me muscle relaxers for my neck spasms/cramps and said that when I go to the rheumatologist next week he will be putting me a different med too. Oh yeah, also increased my antidepressent as I have been fighting depression due to the pain. Told him I was going to open a pharmacy at this rate or at least buy stock in one....LOL. But hey, pain free is fine by me.


How wonderful that you were able to go to the water exercises. Do hope eventually with all you are doing to get better, you will eventually not need as much medication. I did learn that if you are cancer free for 5 yrs. you can have LLT/Cold laser treatments. I think the exercise will help fight the depression too so you are doing the right things dear friend. I can understand why you fell asleep though with codeine & Tylenol, but if it breaks the pain cycle to get you active, I'm glad.
Gentle Hugs.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

What about letting Papaw Jim be totally responsible for the granddaughter including the cleaning of her room and bathroom and even cooking for her, Betty? After all, he is busy defending her which is definitely not respecting you. StellaK
I would just give her the cold shoulder and ignore her.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*KTPers*---I need your help.

Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.

Please pray for him and mom. She has had some financial set-backs with the gosling house today and now this has got her worried sick.

We are trusting that God has this situation in His hands but this has been a trying day for her, to say the least.

Thank you for caring.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is top on my list for prayers and am saying prayer now. I am so sorry this has happened to our Tim. Praying for you and his mom for calmness and peacefullness. I hope he is not in any pain. Will you be going with them to the hospital? Please keep us posted.


jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.
> 
> ...


Will certainly keep Tim in my prayers. Certainly hope that it is a minor thing to overcome.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Prayers for Tim and family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Prayers for Tim and his Mom. So sorry to hear of this.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally caught up and a bit late getting to bed. The weather for tonight is calling for freezing rain turning to slow so I best get up early and take my time driving to work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finally caught up and a bit late getting to bed. The weather for tonight is calling for freezing rain turning to slow so I best get up early and take my time driving to work.


Safe travels for the morning, hoping you slept well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not only in your house as you inspire all who come in contact with you. Us too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> That is great news. Thank you for taking this on.


You are most welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Aaah, that's the layperson's term. :XD: Now I understand. Glad I now know C Dif too.


Every time I have antibiotics! I have learned to ask the dr. for Diflucan and I take acidophalis every day for a yeast imbalance, anyway.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a nice snack for when watching tv or knitting. --- sam
> 
> Cherry Cheesecake Dip
> 
> ...


This sounds so good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a few ideas that l am playing with.
> 
> off to bed now as Londy is coming for the day tomorrow.
> 
> Night night


Please give Londy lots of hugs for us! And have lots of fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm not upset that the heat disappeared- I'm sure in the next month we will get some.
> It's becuase she couldn't make it that we are going down tomorrow. ANd another brother will come down so they get a chance to see a bit more of my SIL (hard to taklk to everyone with 12 people).


Drive safe and have a wonderful visit!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....it used to have a dragon painted down one side and a sun/moon image on the hood and all sorts of paintings all over it. I let anyone who wanted to paint on it do so. It was quite fun. I keep meaning to paint a duplicate of one of my tattoos on the driver's door (frog sitting on a ball of yarn) but just haven't gotten around to it yet.


Cool!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Went back to work today and now I wish I hadn't, came home and crawled I to bed. As Sonja said this crud or bug makes your head feel so funny and it sure doesn't want to go away. Have tomorrow off but then back in Friday.
> Have had fun reading and catching up.
> Congratulations Tami on being the new tea party planner!! You will do a great job.


You get better fast, please!

Thank you. I hope so!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fell asleep sitting here with my laptop....must be a combination of water exercise class and new pain meds doc put me on today (tylenol 3 w/codeine). Doc said he didn't want me on stronger pain meds any more than I wanted to be on something stronger but if it made it so I could get to the water class then it was worth it. At least I'm not hurting tonight. Also gave me muscle relaxers for my neck spasms/cramps and said that when I go to the rheumatologist next week he will be putting me a different med too. Oh yeah, also increased my antidepressent as I have been fighting depression due to the pain. Told him I was going to open a pharmacy at this rate or at least buy stock in one....LOL. But hey, pain free is fine by me.


Gwen, please be careful. The codeine can knock you for a loop! I can't take it at all. I am allergic to it, as was my Dad, and my aunt and DB both are as well. But I am glad that you are not in pain.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm up to page 135...we helped someone move today and I'm tired! Will catch up tomorrow. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like I can get Cedar Cove on Netflix....I'll check it out. Right now I am watching Murdoch Mysteries that someone on here recommended and loving it. The star looks like my cousin only my cousin is older now and starting to get salt and pepper grey and so distinguished. When this is done I'll watch Cedar Cove.
> 
> Made reservations for DH & I to have our anniversary dinner out at a restaurant my hair stylist recommended. He is Italian and he highly recommends this little place I have seen but never knew it was nice. Just a tiny plaza right off the highway and a main road. It is apparently run by a couple from Italy and very authentic and delicious so I can't wait. It will be 49 years for us. We eloped in a snow blizzard to Monroe Michigan and had a trumpet player as best man and I guess my man of honor is what I'll call him, was a trombone player. Can't believe it will be 49 years and the last are the best.


Congratulations on 49 years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm up to page 135...we helped someone move today and I'm tired! Will catch up tomorrow. Hugs & blessings.


Sleep well! Hope you are not too stiff!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> No need for a panic attack. Let us know how we can be of help to you. I don't mind helping if needed.


Thank you Mary, I am already thinking of things! I am sure there are things that I will delegate!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tim, Mom and Family are in our prayers


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is why I only ever try a perfume on my wrists, I think the skin there is tougher, if there is a reaction!


Most places today have cards available that you can spray to smell the perfume rather than spray it on yourself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.
> 
> ...


Joy, many prayers coming your way. Please drive safely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is 4711? --- sam


It is a cologne, European, I believe. I did have two bottles of it and gave them to my DH. He never did open them and they disappeared in my move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Most places today have cards available that you can spray to smell the perfume rather than spray it on yourself.


However the effect on your skin can be surprisingly different! Also the nose usually can only manage to tell two scents apart at a time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finally caught up and a bit late getting to bed. The weather for tonight is calling for freezing rain turning to slow so I best get up early and take my time driving to work.


Keeping you in prayers for safe travels, along with Joy, Kathy and David.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm up to page 135...we helped someone move today and I'm tired! Will catch up tomorrow. Hugs & blessings.


Sleep well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Most places today have cards available that you can spray to smell the perfume rather than spray it on yourself.


The problem with that is, for me, it doesn't show how the perfume reacts to my body chemistry. :-(


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fell asleep sitting here with my laptop....must be a combination of water exercise class and new pain meds doc put me on today (tylenol 3 w/codeine). Doc said he didn't want me on stronger pain meds any more than I wanted to be on something stronger but if it made it so I could get to the water class then it was worth it. At least I'm not hurting tonight. Also gave me muscle relaxers for my neck spasms/cramps and said that when I go to the rheumatologist next week he will be putting me a different med too. Oh yeah, also increased my antidepressent as I have been fighting depression due to the pain. Told him I was going to open a pharmacy at this rate or at least buy stock in one....LOL. But hey, pain free is fine by me.


The codeine could well make you tired (and constipated if he didn't warn you).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The codeine could well make you tired (and constipated if he didn't warn you).


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.
> 
> ...


Certainly needs checking out- but if they thought it needed urgent attention they would have said get him seen straight away rather bring him in tomorrow.
Praying for you- just what DD doesn't need when she is laready under stress with the goslings.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Morning Sam. I've been to the actual shop as I lived where it is made:
> 
> Cashmeregma, You have so much information at your fingertips. Your posts are always so interesting. Having worked for a German company, you would think that I would know all about 4711 but this info is all new to me.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers for Tim and his family. Safe travels.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just in case you are looking for a new something for the super bowl party. --- sam

Seasoned Ranch Pretzels

Ingredients

1 bag hard pretzels (Snyders is what I used. They range from 12  16 oz.)
3/4 cup canola or vegetable oil
1 packet dry ranch seasoning
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon lemon pepper
3 teaspoons garlic powder
2 teaspoons dill weed

Directions

Preheat oven to 200. Line a large baking sheet with parchment paper

Break the pretzels into pieces.

Combine the oil and whatever spices you are using bowl, or you can just add the spices to the measuring cup that you placed the oil in like I did.

Pour over the pretzels in the bag. Shake until all the pieces are well coated.

Spread the pretzels onto the prepared baking sheet in a single layer.

Bake for 50 minutes, turning every 15 minutes or so.

Allow to cool completely. Keep in a covered container.

http://thecuttingedgeofordinary.blogspot.com/2015/01/seasoned-ranch-pretzels


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Aaah, that's the layperson's term. :XD: Now I understand. Glad I now know C Dif too.


It's not the same as a yeast infection,yest infections are usualy Candida albicans, it's an overgrowth of bacteria called Clostridium difficile. Both can be caused by use of antibiotics.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have had something like this as dip for fresh fruit.


thewren said:


> here is a nice snack for when watching tv or knitting. --- sam
> 
> Cherry Cheesecake Dip
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Please pray for him and mom. We are trusting that God has this situation in His hands but this has been a trying day for her, to say the least.
> 
> ...


Oh, babe, prayers coming your way. I do hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I had several failed back surgeries a few years ago that left me mostly in a wheelchair. I can walk a little with my cane but am usually in the chair. I live in a building that was built for seniors and is wheelchair friendly.
> My daughter lives with me and does the things I can't do and the things that I sometimes just don't want to do!!
> 
> Junek


June, I'm sorry to hear that your back surgeries were unsuccessful. My doctor told me that my back is bad enough to require surgery, but the back surgeon didn't agree. I've decided to wait it out and hope for the best.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats daralene - that is quite a record - will be interested in what you have to eat in an Italian restaurant. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like I can get Cedar Cove on Netflix....I'll check it out. Right now I am watching Murdoch Mysteries that someone on here recommended and loving it. The star looks like my cousin only my cousin is older now and starting to get salt and pepper grey and so distinguished. When this is done I'll watch Cedar Cove.
> 
> Made reservations for DH & I to have our anniversary dinner out at a restaurant my hair stylist recommended. He is Italian and he highly recommends this little place I have seen but never knew it was nice. Just a tiny plaza right off the highway and a main road. It is apparently run by a couple from Italy and very authentic and delicious so I can't wait. It will be 49 years for us. We eloped in a snow blizzard to Monroe Michigan and had a trumpet player as best man and I guess my man of honor is what I'll call him, was a trombone player. Can't believe it will be 49 years and the last are the best.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

All of you with bad weather and cold, please be safe and do keep in touch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy on their way. --- sam



jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not the same as a yeast infection,yest infections are usualy Candida albicans, it's an overgrowth of bacteria called Clostridium difficile. Both can be caused by use of antibiotics.


Thanks, I should know better, but didn't think about the words Candida and Clostridium difficile.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey, just got DH to tell me again what it was the doctor said caused DD's fainting. Here is some general info about it. Found it interesting.
> 
> Was you daughter under a great deal of stress to bring this on? I've never heard of this disorder. There are so many strange things that can happen to us. I hope that she's okay now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The codeine could well make you tired (and constipated if he didn't warn you).


And is addictive, I am told.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope everything is OK, sounds very strange. Hope both that & the financial troubles are sorted out soon. Safe travels tomorrow.



jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> KANSAS is also getting that 60 degree weather. Not at all what we get in late January. Then down to low 40s by end of week.


I would be happy with 40s!!!!! We're in the minuses...expecting snow tonight. I've had enough of this white stuff. Like it Christmas eve and then it should go away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now I know why I couldn't settle to anything all evening . I've got what you have all been calling the crud or it could just be my sinuses playing up . But I ache from head to foot and every where in between . I've got my own faulty central heating system going . One minute I'm freezing shivering and the next I'm so hot I could put my head in the freezer . My nose is so blocked I'm talking like sylvester the cat . I fell asleep watching Broadchurch so now I'm awake and can't sleep


Hope you don't have the flu. It doesn't sound good. Get to bed and keep warm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> A quick note to let you guys know that I am home and everythiIng went ok. Pretty drugged up so I will ttyl. Luv, AZ


Glad to hear that all went well. 
Take it easy for the next few days; let Alan look after you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot again - page 77 - and only 80 more to go!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, happy anniversary to you & DH, may you have many more. 

Spider, take care of yourself, this bug seems to have a way of coming back if you get active again too soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey caren and anyone else that wants gluten free - sam

Yorkshire Pudding Gluten Free

Ingredients:

Three large eggs
1 cup of milk
1 tbsp canola oil
1 cup Julie's flour blend (no need to sift)
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon xanthan gum

Directions:

Put all these ingredients in a bowl and mix with an electric mixer until smooth. Do not overbeat because they will not rise as high.

Heavily butter six muffin cups or custard cups and divide batter between them.

Bake in a 375°F oven for 60 minutes until puffed and very well browned. Don't open the oven to peek!

Spoon on some gravy and enjoy!

Mine rose to 4 inches high!

NOTE - The Yorkshire Pudding may be re-crisped in a 375°F oven for five minutes or a toaster oven for two minutes.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I have way too many pages to catch up, 25 to be exact, think I'll read backwards for a bit. 
After I plugged in my laptop, I did the dishes, scrubbed my stove/oven, decided to make cinnamon rolls, chili for dinner with home made cornbread, then decided I really wanted chocolate so baked a devils food cake since I had all the ingredients, and even made buttercream frosting to top it off with, washed all the dishes from that and eating dishes, walked over to Marlas to let dogs out and back in, wonder why I'm tired.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

today was a productive day. I am sewing another costume for my grandson's talent show. This one is a lot easier so is going much faster. My mouth is still tender but not bad.
I know I am one of the crazy people who like hot weather. Today is about 80 and it felt so good. I had to run to WalMart after supper and didn't even need a sweater. My kind of weather. 
My laptop has given up and now is not the time to repair or replace it so I am using DH's computer but I only get it in the evening. It is amazing how much talk there is when I can only check it once a day. DH is a very quiet person and I don't get out a lot of TP is my major social outlet
Julie, I read somewhere that when a person moves, the first think they need to do in the new home is make the bed so that when one is tired and worn out, there is a comfortable place to rest. I have moved a lot and wish I would have heard of this idea sooner. Good luck with your move. I know it is a lot of work and stress.
The comments I would make on the rest of rest of the posts, someone has already made them so I won't duplicate. 
I must get back to my sewing. I hope to deliver the costume tomorrow and need toget the eyes painted so they will dry.
Happy knitting and as Gwen would say, play nice.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Clostridium difficile, it's a bacteria that is normal in your bowel but when you take certain antibiotics, other normal bacteria are killed off & the C.diff population explodes causing severe diarrhea/colitis a few weeks after you've taken the antibiotics.
> Here's more info.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clostridium_Difficile


Been there, done that right after Christmas! Awful, to put it nicely.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had to look at the dates, as Sam and I Skyped last week. That is the farthest out that I can do it, without it being in Oct. again. It was pretty cold and wet last year, and I wanted to avoid that, but would also have liked to avoid the heat. Oh well, we will be in air conditioning for the most part.
> 
> I hope you can make it one year. It would be wonderful to see you!


You'll do just fine. Trust me. Gram said!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, I am coming for choc. Cake. Everyone talking and making cakes is to much for me, will be there in the morning. I think a good road trip would take care of this flue. 
Wind is howling out tonight. We had rain after work tonight and it was quite mild . Who knows what will happen next.x
Gwen, here is hoping for rest from the pain. Chronic pain is the worst and eats away at the body and mind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like I can get Cedar Cove on Netflix....I'll check it out. Right now I am watching Murdoch Mysteries that someone on here recommended and loving it. The star looks like my cousin only my cousin is older now and starting to get salt and pepper grey and so distinguished. When this is done I'll watch Cedar Cove.
> 
> Made reservations for DH & I to have our anniversary dinner out at a restaurant my hair stylist recommended. He is Italian and he highly recommends this little place I have seen but never knew it was nice. Just a tiny plaza right off the highway and a main road. It is apparently run by a couple from Italy and very authentic and delicious so I can't wait. It will be 49 years for us. We eloped in a snow blizzard to Monroe Michigan and had a trumpet player as best man and I guess my man of honor is what I'll call him, was a trombone player. Can't believe it will be 49 years and the last are the best.


Ooh, congrats on the anniversary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Poledra, I am coming for choc. Cake. Everyone talking and making cakes is to much for me, will be there in the morning. I think a good road trip would take care of this flue.
> Wind is howling out tonight. We had rain after work tonight and it was quite mild . Who knows what will happen next.x
> Gwen, here is hoping for rest from the pain. Chronic pain is the worst and eats away at the body and mind.


Come on, I don't know if the road trip will cure it, but I'm positive that chocolate is a cure for most things, so some nice hot tea with lemon and a BIG piece of choco cake and I'll have you all recovered and ready to go back home in no time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.
> 
> ...


I hope and pray it's not anything major and that it is easily dealt with, what ever it is.

And hopefully all will be fine for DD and the goslings. 
Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will be careful; not allergic to anything that I/we know of.

Finished the Wheatland Basket; seamed it up using a blue yarn single strand to add a touch of color to coordinate with the kitchen. Pretty pleased with it this time.

Got to call the vet tomorrow. DD's boyfriend brought his dog over Sunday. He thought the dog was over having kennel cough (a recued dog) and apparantly she was not. One of mine I'm pretty sure now has it. Little ticked off. Feel bad for my furbaby Mario the chihuahua/jack russell mix. Hoping no other pick it up. Will discuss it with vet tomorrow. 


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, please be careful. The codeine can knock you for a loop! I can't take it at all. I am allergic to it, as was my Dad, and my aunt and DB both are as well. But I am glad that you are not in pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a few ideas that l am playing with.
> 
> off to bed now as Londy is coming for the day tomorrow.
> 
> Night night


Have fun, hi Londy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He did warn me. Consider it a trade off of sorts. Made sure to eat some prunes tonight.


darowil said:


> The codeine could well make you tired (and constipated if he didn't warn you).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will be careful; not allergic to anything that I/we know of.
> 
> Finished the Wheatland Basket; seamed it up using a blue yarn single strand to add a touch of color to coordinate with the kitchen. Pretty pleased with it this time.
> 
> Got to call the vet tomorrow. DD's boyfriend brought his dog over Sunday. He thought the dog was over having kennel cough (a recued dog) and apparantly she was not. One of mine I'm pretty sure now has it. Little ticked off. Feel bad for my furbaby Mario the chihuahua/jack russell mix. Hoping no other pick it up. Will discuss it with vet tomorrow.


That looks great.

Hopefully if it's kennel cough it will pass quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No more stress than usual. Today though when I was at the doctor I mentioned that her throat was really hurting her now. He asked if she was taking the antibiotic that they called in for her. I said "you didnt give her an antibiotic only something for nausea. He said her blood work came back and the white blood cell count was high so they had called in an antibiotic...duh....the office failed to call and let us know. So when I got my prescriptions filled I picked up hers and she is now taking it for an upper respiratory infection. Little irritated at the doc office.


budasha said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just got DH to tell me again what it was the doctor said caused DD's fainting. Here is some general info about it. Found it interesting.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not to worry; I will ONLY take it on day it is excrutiating. Otherwise I'll use the tramadol and then as little as possible. Pardon my French but I sometimes feel that I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't with these meds.


Lurker 2 said:


> And is addictive, I am told.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Railyn I'm right there with you on the 80 degree weather. To me that is the perfect temperature. Don't want it real hot in Georgia because of the humidity but 80 is great.


Railyn said:


> today was a productive day. I am sewing another costume for my grandson's talent show. This one is a lot easier so is going much faster. My mouth is still tender but not bad.
> I know I am one of the crazy people who like hot weather. Today is about 80 and it felt so good. I had to run to WalMart after supper and didn't even need a sweater. My kind of weather.
> My laptop has given up and now is not the time to repair or replace it so I am using DH's computer but I only get it in the evening. It is amazing how much talk there is when I can only check it once a day. DH is a very quiet person and I don't get out a lot of TP is my major social outlet
> Julie, I read somewhere that when a person moves, the first think they need to do in the new home is make the bed so that when one is tired and worn out, there is a comfortable place to rest. I have moved a lot and wish I would have heard of this idea sooner. Good luck with your move. I know it is a lot of work and stress.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> and how long do you think it will be before there is no screen in the screen door? --- sam


 :XD: Actually, they are really good with the screens in the windows, but I don't know how they'd do if I actually locked them out of a room, probably throw temper tantrums.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH wasn't feeling well tonight and went to bed super early. Said he kept feeling dizzy. He thinks it may be his sinuses as he was doing quite a bit of sanding today on the table he is making for us and of course didn't wear a mask....stubborn man sometimes. Hoping he will feel better in the morning.

Speaking of morning, I'm going on to bed myself now; almost midnight. Prayers will be said for all in need for a return to good health. Special prayers for Tim and family as they travel to hospital tomorrow. Also an early happy anniversary to Daralene and her DH.
{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I must admit it's a wee bit sore tonight, but it's such a relief to be able to put my foot on the ground!


Yay, on improvement on you foot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Tried the screen door trick, It's amazing how fast (one day) before the kitties thanked us for the wonderful new toy that they could climb up and down. Idea works NOT.


 :shock: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have way too many pages to catch up, 25 to be exact, think I'll read backwards for a bit.
> After I plugged in my laptop, I did the dishes, scrubbed my stove/oven, decided to make cinnamon rolls, chili for dinner with home made cornbread, then decided I really wanted chocolate so baked a devils food cake since I had all the ingredients, and even made buttercream frosting to top it off with, washed all the dishes from that and eating dishes, walked over to Marlas to let dogs out and back in, wonder why I'm tired.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Healing energy for Tim
Daralene, Happy Anniversary, 49 years, wow. Hope your Italian dinner scrumptious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You need this Gwen . Was on KP


 :XD: I like that van. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Eleven ; I had two, DH had two, he rescued one, my late mother passed and I had to take hers. Then just to prove that"no good deed goes unpunished:"-- a little white and grey very young cat suddenly appeared I started to tend her and she became very attached to me . After a couple of weeks ;DH says "I think we should find a box or crate for your little kitty" YOU GUESSED IT She had five kittens. So, we have Vespers, Matins, Tia,Sam, Lilly, Violet, Petunia, Daisy, Holly Jack, and Sweet William (Willy).
> Violet and her kittens are all "mitten Kittens". Unlike polydactil cats; mitten kittens have the dew claw forward on their wrist so they use it almost like a thumb to help pick up small things.
> 
> Lucky that I live out in the country by Lake Huron. This would never work in a city. The vet thinks that Violet was a "drop off" as it is quite usual for folks to drop off pets they don't want any longer out here and just assume they will be taken in.
> ...


Okay, you are definitely related to my step mother. lolol She does the same thing, so she now has 5 dogs, 11,oops 12 cats. She's lucky though, I go over and clean the cat boxes, what is wrong with this picture. :hunf:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! One of those mini homes on wheels....I would be in heaven....just hook it up to my van and off I'd go....


That would be fabulous, then I could take my yarn camping with me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't we all???? I thought that was a requireent of joining the knitting brigade....lol


LOL! But I've heard that there are a few strange people that actually only buy yarn if they have a pattern for it and actually finish that item before starting another. I could never do that. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> today was a productive day. I am sewing another costume for my grandson's talent show. This one is a lot easier so is going much faster. My mouth is still tender but not bad.
> I know I am one of the crazy people who like hot weather. Today is about 80 and it felt so good. I had to run to WalMart after supper and didn't even need a sweater. My kind of weather.
> My laptop has given up and now is not the time to repair or replace it so I am using DH's computer but I only get it in the evening. It is amazing how much talk there is when I can only check it once a day. DH is a very quiet person and I don't get out a lot of TP is my major social outlet
> Julie, I read somewhere that when a person moves, the first think they need to do in the new home is make the bed so that when one is tired and worn out, there is a comfortable place to rest. I have moved a lot and wish I would have heard of this idea sooner. Good luck with your move. I know it is a lot of work and stress.
> ...


I think that is one of the best suggestions I have heard- still waiting, though, to hear about the keys.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well when she finishes with you can I be next?


Lol! Caren may need to start a list for her. Of course we'd probably have to pay transportation, or, she could come to the KTP and we'll all just line up, we could keep her busy for at least 3 days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not to worry; I will ONLY take it on day it is excrutiating. Otherwise I'll use the tramadol and then as little as possible. Pardon my French but I sometimes feel that I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't with these meds.


It does look a bit like that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my! It's a wonder he didn't get sick!


Yes, thankfully he has inherited his grandfathers iron stomach.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> they have all been to school and are very well behaved. they also get along very well with all the kitty cats


Awe, so pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> No, my family come from England, near Manchester ( roughly half way up) but out in the hill framing area on the Pennies (hill/mountain range which is the 'backbone of England') We were on a tiny hill farm, and most of my family were farming or in agricultural work.
> 
> I fetched Salt (cat) home this afternoon, and he's now on painkiller. The blood and urine tests were all fine and X-rays showed a slightly 'loose' hip joint ( due to loss of muscle mass) but surprisingly no sign of osteoarthritis. There is however a slightly unusual channel shape through the pelvic backbones which the vet thinks might be causing a nerve problem. He is sending them off for expert opinion, and says it might indicate the need for an op. on his spine. As he is about 13 I'm unsure about subjecting him to such invasive procedures and deep anaesthesia if it's recommended. However, the vet is trialling a K laser next month and has offered to give Salt two free trial treatments to see if this will improve the muscles. I think this must be the same as your cold laser, Daralene. I hope it will prove as effective as it has for you.
> 
> ...


So glad that Salt is home, I'm sure she is too. Hopefully the laser treatments will start to help and then if it's needed, you'll be able to continue them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have always been happier with a simple life. I don't mean giving up everything, just not letting things get to me. I have friends that said if I had money I would be happy. Not true I have had money. I have been without, to the point where I had to borrow money to pay a $200 mortgage. I think it is in your attitude mostly. People thought we had tons of money because I made so many things for the kids. The positives are very good for every one in the house.


It's true, a lot of money, while nice for traveling and things, brings it's own problems with it. I've always said I'd rather be poor and healthy than rich and ailing. 
Simple is good, and hopefully less stressful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had a good night last night. Funny how when my SIL arrived me and the girls worked out what evening we were all free and sent out an email to the 3 siblings in the area and they all made it with only a few days warning. One said it was the only convenient evening for them as well. Indian was what we ended up and very nice it was too. And for tea tonight we get to have leftovers.
> Had a coffee which is possibly why I am here at 6 having been awake for a number of hours already. Would love to have Caren's coffee but I might try going back to bed soonish so coffee is maybe not to be recommended!
> Tomorrow (Friday) night we are going down to spend the night with Mum so she sees my SIL before she goes back. Mum has gone down to the South Coast (only about an hours drive away) to escape the heat- only we haven't had any yet since she went!


Great that you all had a great visit, hope that you all have a great trip down to visit your mom.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! But I've heard that there are a few strange people that actually only buy yarn if they have a pattern for it and actually finish that item before starting another. I could never do that. lol


How can anyone do that I wonder?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I have a big announcement to make! With Sam's and Gwenniepooh's help I am organizing this year's KAP!!!!! The date has been set for August 14, 15, 16, 2015 in Defiance, Ohio, same place as last year. At this time, that is all I can tell you. But at least you can start making plans to attend. I do know that the prices have gone up as of the first of this month, but Sam was told that they would try to keep them as close to last year as possible. I will set up a seperate email for this. As soon as I have more information, I will let you know.


Congratulations!!!!!!!! And thank you for taking it on. I'm so excited, I am definitely going to go this year. I am, I am, I am.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't think you are sad, I think you are pretty darn smart!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Re: Kate and the picture/recipes for the summaries.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, how did she ever manage that bag. Must've had some good rollers and been well padded the way they throw those bags around.


It was heavy! LOL!  The wine, she had wrapped in her clothing for padding, the other stuff in her carry on, was just plain heavy, I carried it from the airport to the car. lol
She also brought back apple doughnuts, from the farmers market for me, David loved them though and ate all but the one that I managed to grab before he got hold of them. lol 
Good thing she wasn't going through customs. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Half the kitchen cupboard contents are piled on the Deep Freeze- I've run out of floor space!


It's amazing how much space packing takes up, isn't it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing how much space packing takes up, isn't it.


It is!

I heard from the Landlord about half an hour ago- the house is empty so I am to start moving in, very soon. Just have to find someone with a licence to hire a truck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have a picture of the costume? --- sam



Railyn said:


> today was a productive day. I am sewing another costume for my grandson's talent show. This one is a lot easier so is going much faster. My mouth is still tender but not bad.
> I know I am one of the crazy people who like hot weather. Today is about 80 and it felt so good. I had to run to WalMart after supper and didn't even need a sweater. My kind of weather.
> My laptop has given up and now is not the time to repair or replace it so I am using DH's computer but I only get it in the evening. It is amazing how much talk there is when I can only check it once a day. DH is a very quiet person and I don't get out a lot of TP is my major social outlet
> Julie, I read somewhere that when a person moves, the first think they need to do in the new home is make the bed so that when one is tired and worn out, there is a comfortable place to rest. I have moved a lot and wish I would have heard of this idea sooner. Good luck with your move. I know it is a lot of work and stress.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good gwen - love the blue. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I will be careful; not allergic to anything that I/we know of.
> 
> Finished the Wheatland Basket; seamed it up using a blue yarn single strand to add a touch of color to coordinate with the kitchen. Pretty pleased with it this time.
> 
> Got to call the vet tomorrow. DD's boyfriend brought his dog over Sunday. He thought the dog was over having kennel cough (a recued dog) and apparantly she was not. One of mine I'm pretty sure now has it. Little ticked off. Feel bad for my furbaby Mario the chihuahua/jack russell mix. Hoping no other pick it up. Will discuss it with vet tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going toward 1:00am so time for me to lay my head down. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Since Designer isn't on as much while she's been ill, I thought I'd give it a try. Never knew how she did it but I tried about 4x and finally got Sugarsugar's photo into my program. I tried it 2 ways but the one cut out too much of Sugar's face. Anyway, here's minus the unmentionables and with two beautiful girls.


Awe, she's growing so fast, what a little cutie pie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is!
> 
> I heard from the Landlord about half an hour ago- the house is empty so I am to start moving in, very soon. Just have to find someone with a licence to hire a truck.


YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> If I could pin her down to actually do one. I have a great beautitian in the house and end up going to the salon.


LOL! Just like having a good mechanic in the house but having to make an appointment to get fixed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
It is!

I heard from the Landlord about half an hour ago- the house is empty so I am to start moving in, very soon. Just have to find someone with a licence to hire a truck.


YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kaye


It's that happy dance at last!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is a chilly -13.8c /7 at 08:59. Work is progressing along nicely on the backroom and the teens bathroom. I am happy except for the never ending dust. :shock:
> 
> Coffee today along with progress on the backroom.
> 
> Healing vibes for all in need of them and gentle hugs for those who's fm is not playing nicely. Hugs for everyone else. My all our truck drivers be safe on the roads. Send a happy thought to those who are a thorn in your tush, it does one good.


I love the floors, it's shaping up nice isn't it. Friday's not too far away, it will be so nice for you to have your house back, the teens will be thrilled to have their bathroom back. 
Hi to Seth and DJ.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> It is!
> 
> I heard from the Landlord about half an hour ago- the house is empty so I am to start moving in, very soon. Just have to find someone with a licence to hire a truck.
> ...


Yes! Just so long as we don't injure ourselves doing it. LOL!

It will be so nice to be able to see the layout and get an idea where you want to put everything as you are loading it in. Then to just get settled and take you time unpacking as you go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I'm finally caught up, so I think I'll work on a puzzle or something until Marla gets here to get her brat. lol Pico is like a hyperactive cyclone, she reeks havoc and then when she's exhausted all that energy, she passes out, then when she wakes up, the cycle starts all over again. Ryssa gets more than a little irritated at her. lol
Night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....it used to have a dragon painted down one side and a sun/moon image on the hood and all sorts of paintings all over it. I let anyone who wanted to paint on it do so. It was quite fun. I keep meaning to paint a duplicate of one of my tattoos on the driver's door (frog sitting on a ball of yarn) but just haven't gotten around to it yet.


That would look great . At least you always know where your truck is in a very full car park


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations on 49 years!


Congratulations from me to Daralene may you have lots more years together


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will be careful; not allergic to anything that I/we know of.
> 
> Finished the Wheatland Basket; seamed it up using a blue yarn single strand to add a touch of color to coordinate with the kitchen. Pretty pleased with it this time.
> 
> Got to call the vet tomorrow. DD's boyfriend brought his dog over Sunday. He thought the dog was over having kennel cough (a recued dog) and apparantly she was not. One of mine I'm pretty sure now has it. Little ticked off. Feel bad for my furbaby Mario the chihuahua/jack russell mix. Hoping no other pick it up. Will discuss it with vet tomorrow.


Love your basket Gwen . Definitely going to make one . Sorry to hear about your dog hope he gets well soon 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> As long as many of us are hunkered down and staying inside due to snow, cold, heat or illness --- I thought we could enjoy a tea party story.


Oh isnt that just gorgeous!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David has finally had the packs removed from the sinuses in his forehead- and is already feeling much better for it.


Yay, finally! :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a few ideas that l am playing with.
> 
> off to bed now as Londy is coming for the day tomorrow.
> 
> Night night


Say Hi to June from me. Have a great day together. What mischief are you planning?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fell asleep sitting here with my laptop....must be a combination of water exercise class and new pain meds doc put me on today (tylenol 3 w/codeine). Doc said he didn't want me on stronger pain meds any more than I wanted to be on something stronger but if it made it so I could get to the water class then it was worth it. At least I'm not hurting tonight. Also gave me muscle relaxers for my neck spasms/cramps and said that when I go to the rheumatologist next week he will be putting me a different med too. Oh yeah, also increased my antidepressent as I have been fighting depression due to the pain. Told him I was going to open a pharmacy at this rate or at least buy stock in one....LOL. But hey, pain free is fine by me.


Gwen, if juggling all these medications keeps you pain free then it's worth it. The water exercise will also help. Loads of gentle healing hugs coming your way. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like I can get Cedar Cove on Netflix....I'll check it out. Right now I am watching Murdoch Mysteries that someone on here recommended and loving it. The star looks like my cousin only my cousin is older now and starting to get salt and pepper grey and so distinguished. When this is done I'll watch Cedar Cove.
> 
> Made reservations for DH & I to have our anniversary dinner out at a restaurant my hair stylist recommended. He is Italian and he highly recommends this little place I have seen but never knew it was nice. Just a tiny plaza right off the highway and a main road. It is apparently run by a couple from Italy and very authentic and delicious so I can't wait. It will be 49 years for us. We eloped in a snow blizzard to Monroe Michigan and had a trumpet player as best man and I guess my man of honor is what I'll call him, was a trombone player. Can't believe it will be 49 years and the last are the best.


Congratulations on 49 years! I hope you have a wonderful dinner at your Italian restaurant. If it's run by Italians it should be good. Enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes! Just so long as we don't injure ourselves doing it. LOL!
> 
> It will be so nice to be able to see the layout and get an idea where you want to put everything as you are loading it in. Then to just get settled and take you time unpacking as you go.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this. I do hope the surgeon is able to put your minds at rest when he sees Tim. Sending healing thoughts and hugs your way for you, DD and most of all Tim. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's true, a lot of money, while nice for traveling and things, brings it's own problems with it. I've always said I'd rather be poor and healthy than rich and ailing.
> Simple is good, and hopefully less stressful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Probably what happens in mine (re ironing)


 :thumbup: and mine :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Good morning from a frozen snowy northeast England it snowed last night and stayed Don't know how long it will stay as the skies are clear blue but it felt lovely and fresh when I took the dog out .feeling a lot better this morning can finally breath through my nose again and my head feels as if it's mine again .Didnt walk as far as I normally go as I did start to feel tired out .According to mishka spring is on it's way or so her fur coat thinks as she has started to moult .She looks like the poor sheep dog out of the specsavers advert here in England . Apparently arctic dogs moult twice a year not once like other breeds and it's nothing to do with temperature it's to do with the amount of sunlight hours . 

I hope everybody is staying warm and safe in all the bad weather . Be careful on them roads 

Ohio joy I'll be thinking of you and your family Drive safely 

Spider I hope your head clears soon 
I also hope that's the last time any of us get a nasty bug this winter 

Julie I know you are most probably very busy with your moving just want to wish you good luck with it and hope the transition from one home to the other goes quickly and smoothly 

Have a nice day where ever you are 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm not very nice whan I am stressed-so I'm not very nice currently.


Sorry to hear that you are stressed..... I do understand how that feels for sure. Take care


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a frozen snowy northeast England it snowed last night and stayed Don't know how long it will stay as the skies are clear blue but it felt lovely and fresh when I took the dog out .feeling a lot better this morning can finally breath through my nose again and my head feels as if it's mine again .Didnt walk as far as I normally go as I did start to feel tired out .According to mishka spring is on it's way or so her fur coat thinks as she has started to moult .She looks like the poor sheep dog out of the specsavers advert here in England . Apparently arctic dogs moult twice a year not once like other breeds and it's nothing to do with temperature it's to do with the amount of sunlight hours .
> 
> I hope everybody is staying warm and safe in all the bad weather . Be careful on them roads
> 
> ...


So glad you are feeling a bit better!
I had a magnificent number of boxes delivered by my friend Lusi- so should be able to pack the remaining things! The pile is on Ringo's sofa, and nearly reaches the ceiling!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

woops- double post- the system told me there was a network error! so I clicked again!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> If for any reason the car attracts attention and they pull the number plate it will come as unregistered. And they might just do it for no reason. I think SUgarsugar said the camera had caught it so she may have gone through a traffic camera which picke dit up and sent the message tot he police car. This last part is just a guess.


Possibly, but these Highway Patrol cars just drive around every day looking, looking. I see them around here a lot. Ah well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you are feeling a bit better!
> I had a magnificent number of boxes delivered by my friend Lusi- so should be able to pack the remaining things! The pile is on Ringo's sofa, and nearly reaches the ceiling!


That's great Julie . Poor Ringo he will be wondering what's going on . Does he follow you round the house watching what you are doing


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I was just getting ready to ask if anyone had heard from you sandi - hope you can get a good nights sleep. tons of healing energy zooming to wrap you up in warm soothing healing energy to get you back in the pink really quick. --- sam


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's great Julie . Poor Ringo he will be wondering what's going on . Does he follow you round the house watching what you are doing


Literally, 'dogging' my footsteps- although just at the moment there has to be a cat outside that has caught his eye!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My sincere condolences Mary Jo. As you said she is no longer in pain. Praying for comfort for you and her family.


From me too....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like I can get Cedar Cove on Netflix....I'll check it out. Right now I am watching Murdoch Mysteries that someone on here recommended and loving it. The star looks like my cousin only my cousin is older now and starting to get salt and pepper grey and so distinguished. When this is done I'll watch Cedar Cove.
> 
> Made reservations for DH & I to have our anniversary dinner out at a restaurant my hair stylist recommended. He is Italian and he highly recommends this little place I have seen but never knew it was nice. Just a tiny plaza right off the highway and a main road. It is apparently run by a couple from Italy and very authentic and delicious so I can't wait. It will be 49 years for us. We eloped in a snow blizzard to Monroe Michigan and had a trumpet player as best man and I guess my man of honor is what I'll call him, was a trombone player. Can't believe it will be 49 years and the last are the best.


Congratulations! So nice that you count the last years as the best years.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have a very easy Apricot Chicken as well but done in the oven.
> 
> *APRICOT CHICKEN*
> Apricot juice
> ...


This a an old faithful recipe... very good. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fell asleep sitting here with my laptop....must be a combination of water exercise class and new pain meds doc put me on today (tylenol 3 w/codeine). Doc said he didn't want me on stronger pain meds any more than I wanted to be on something stronger but if it made it so I could get to the water class then it was worth it. At least I'm not hurting tonight. Also gave me muscle relaxers for my neck spasms/cramps and said that when I go to the rheumatologist next week he will be putting me a different med too. Oh yeah, also increased my antidepressent as I have been fighting depression due to the pain. Told him I was going to open a pharmacy at this rate or at least buy stock in one....LOL. But hey, pain free is fine by me.


Glad you made it to your exercise class Gwen and even more pleased that you're pain free!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.
> 
> ...


Will be keeping all of you in my thoughts Joy. I do hope you get a resolution to this very soon. Love to Tim.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Temperaturd has dropped a bit.

getting ready togo and meet Londy at the station and then this evening will be picking up LM from school and giving her her new doll. GS is singing in a massive schools choir at the 02 and won't be home until midnight. 

healing vibes and hugs to all


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy anniversary Cahmera


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 95.....


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is!
> 
> I heard from the Landlord about half an hour ago- the house is empty so I am to start moving in, very soon. Just have to find someone with a licence to hire a truck.


I am so excited that you are able to start the move in..wish I was there..I'd bring my little Datsun longbed over. Since I'm not, I'll have to help with good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a frozen snowy northeast England it snowed last night and stayed Don't know how long it will stay as the skies are clear blue but it felt lovely and fresh when I took the dog out .feeling a lot better this morning can finally breath through my nose again and my head feels as if it's mine again .Didnt walk as far as I normally go as I did start to feel tired out .According to mishka spring is on it's way or so her fur coat thinks as she has started to moult .She looks like the poor sheep dog out of the specsavers advert here in England . Apparently arctic dogs moult twice a year not once like other breeds and it's nothing to do with temperature it's to do with the amount of sunlight hours .
> 
> Good morning Sonja. I've just seen some pictures of the snow you're getting up there! Brrr! I've just been out to get some errands done while the sun is still shining here. It's very cold but bright and sunny but it is very cold and all sorts promised for this afternoon, though I think it will be rain rather than snow. I'm in for the rest of the day tucked up with plenty of books and knitting. Stay warm.
> I should have also said I'm glad that you're feeling better!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam
Good morning Sonja. I've just seen some pictures of the snow you're getting up there! Brrr! I've just been out to get some errands done while the sun is still shining here. It's very cold but bright and sunny but it is very cold and all sorts promised for this afternoon said:


> Thank you . Yes it's quite chilly here at the moment . I don't mind the snow , much better than rain or sleet I've also done a quick run to the shops and now in for the rest of the day .But no knitting or reading for me just yet . I've got a lovely afternoon planned that involves a vacuum cleaner , sweeping brush and a washing machine and maybe an iron 😃
> Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have way too many pages to catch up, 25 to be exact, think I'll read backwards for a bit.
> After I plugged in my laptop, I did the dishes, scrubbed my stove/oven, decided to make cinnamon rolls, chili for dinner with home made cornbread, then decided I really wanted chocolate so baked a devils food cake since I had all the ingredients, and even made buttercream frosting to top it off with, washed all the dishes from that and eating dishes, walked over to Marlas to let dogs out and back in, wonder why I'm tired.


Oh, my, I'll be right over! That sounds so good. You deserve to feel tired so go knit for a while.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Railyn said:


> DH is a very quiet person and I don't get out a lot of TP is my major social outlet
> Julie, I read somewhere that when a person moves, the first think they need to do in the new home is make the bed so that when one is tired and worn out, there is a comfortable place to rest. .


You would have loved my DD#2's question when she was here last weekend-- she asked if the computer would be enough social outlet if I were to the point I couldn't get out. My answer-- would be lost w/o it but really do prefer face time.

And the bed making idea is just brilliant-- TY for sharing this. I'd also add my recliner!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like I can get Cedar Cove on Netflix....I'll check it out. Right now I am watching Murdoch Mysteries that someone on here recommended and loving it. The star looks like my cousin only my cousin is older now and starting to get salt and pepper grey and so distinguished. When this is done I'll watch Cedar Cove.
> 
> Made reservations for DH & I to have our anniversary dinner out at a restaurant my hair stylist recommended. He is Italian and he highly recommends this little place I have seen but never knew it was nice. Just a tiny plaza right off the highway and a main road. It is apparently run by a couple from Italy and very authentic and delicious so I can't wait. It will be 49 years for us. We eloped in a snow blizzard to Monroe Michigan and had a trumpet player as best man and I guess my man of honor is what I'll call him, was a trombone player. Can't believe it will be 49 years and the last are the best.


Congratulations on your anniversary!!
I hope the restaurant is good. It's always a plus to find a new GOOD restaurant. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.
> 
> ...


Dearest Joy, since I'm seeing this on Thursday morning, I'm praying Tim and his mom have already been to the Dr. I will definite say an extra prayer for them as you and Tim are always in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh My Mercy, ladies and gents,
I am only on page 124 and y'll are already on 163. I have had to be out of the house with eye appoinments this past two days.
I have to unload the dishwasher and do my hair. We have a deacons supper tonight then, other than church, the rest of the week should be mine. I want to finish my other sock leg and bind them both off for you to see.
I am already contemplating my next pair. I sure do want to get the socks a la carte books but will be patient and wait until mother's day and birthday.
Hope someone will get me to a yarn shop soon.
Well, my coffee mug (Sure do love those contigo mugs with easy open lids..no spill, and once it cools a little keeps coffee just the right temperature. Hot but not so hot to burn your throat) beside me, so will try and read some to catch up.
I woke up at five with a headache, got up at six and took so Tylenol and fixed coffee, so am good to go. I Love You To The Moon and back.
Do you like the way I am posting now or had you rather have the lists?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Dearest Joy, since I'm seeing this on Thursday morning, I'm praying Tim and his mom have already been to the Dr. I will definite say an extra prayer for them as you and Tim are always in my prayers.
> Junek


My prayers are being said too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> June, I'm sorry to hear that your back surgeries were unsuccessful. My doctor told me that my back is bad enough to require surgery, but the back surgeon didn't agree. I've decided to wait it out and hope for the best.


Thank you. It just one of those things you have to live with. My last visit to an orthopedic surgeon was over 5 years ago. He said there was nothing he could do. Most days there isn't any pain and that's really good since I can only take a mild pain medications like Tylenol very sparingly. It just landed me in a wheelchair most of the time. There are so many people that have much worse problems!!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Beans are eaten here as part of a full English breakfast . I used to some times make it as a treat on a Sunday morning for the males in the house . Not me I couldn't face anything like that on a morning , a small bowl of cereal is my limit and that's only recent never used to eat anything on mornings

Sonja, I don't eat breakfast (maybe on vacations) but the beans for breakfast is something I have never seen

Carthy, that is such a good picture of you and Serena. She is growing up so fast and is just a little cutie pie.

Linn, praying for salt and that you have good news today. Prayers surrounging you ,Salt, and the doctor.

You have to see to a lot when moving to a new house. I am so glad you have help with the packing and pray that you have good help moving in. When you get straight, you know we will want pictures,Julie


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am keeping Salt in my thoughts.
> 
> As Mom has dementia, the distress, unfortunately, is going to last a while. :-(


Thankyou Tami, and I've just read that you've offered to organise this year's KAP. Good for you! It's becoming a real high point for everyone as even those who can't get there in person can get involved. We're all very grateful to you. And we also have to thank you for organising the Christmas greetings swaps.
I hope your mum can settle soon, she must have been frightened especially if she doesn't really know what's happening.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Mary Jo, I guess you would have to have an acquired taste for the scrapple.

Tami, I pray your Mom is home and not too shaken up by the fall. That was a great repair on the sock and something I need to learn in the future I am sure.

Josephine, continue to pray for healing in these pain management seminars or at the very least how to deal with the pain. My heart and love go out to you, dear lady

Angelam,probably the best you got out of the bad weather and back to a warm house and knitting.

I remember Sugar Babies.

Thanks for the site, Gwen. I will look into it.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Caren, my heart just breaks for you over the loss of such treasured yarns. this just has to be a better year for you and I am praying for that. Thanks for the coffee.

Thanks for the link, Daralene. I am sure I will need it at some point in my sock knitting adventures


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I just decided to cut back on proportions this year and see what that does. My big downfall is diet coke. I have three a day and drink ice in different flavores (I have read documentaries that this is good for you;

I have never sat in a hottub but have heard all the praises for them. Not long now, Caren, then you can get your house back.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto


Thanks, Gwenie, he's on my lap right now. Vet called this morning to say the radiologist said his hips are normal and it is most likely the spine causing the problem. However, although dogs are often operated on for similar problems it is rare to do so in cats, and no one here has done the op. on a cat. We decided to see how Salt fares on anti inflammatory meds and a joint and hip diet (and a little weight loss) and the laser treatment. 
How are you feeling today? I hope your pains are under control and the aquarobics help.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sharon, I wish I had your energy. I have to empty the dishwasher and wash my hair for this supper tonight and hopefully get a nap. I am just so fatigued all the time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Gwenie, he's on my lap right now. Vet called this morning to say the radiologist said his hips are normal and it is most likely the spine causing the problem. However, although dogs are often operated on for similar problems it is rare to do so in cats, and no one here has done the op. on a cat. We decided to see how Salt fares on anti inflammatory meds and a joint and hip diet (and a little weight loss) and the laser treatment.
> How are you feeling today? I hope your pains are under control and the aquarobics help.


That sounds still painful. I do hope Salt improves.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lovely hearing about your time growing up in England.
> 
> Yes, veterinarians use the laser also. I might want to give it even more than just two treatments as a dog that couldn't even walk, is walking now, but I know he is the doggie doctor and you have to go by him, but if he would consider more than 2 treatments, I can vouch for it as can the vet and vet tech working with this Irish Wolfhound. Might not only save having to have surgery, but the way it works is to stimulate the body and cells to heal themselves, so it is not really invasive but stimulating for healing and another mode for pain. I so hope it helps, but 2 treatments wouldn't be enough in my opinion.


Thanks for your wise advise, re cold laser. Unfortunately the vet will only have it here for a short time to try it out before deciding whether to buy one for the practice - and then have someone trained in its operation so there's bound to be a delay.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you, Bonnie. I have had it before and though to that Don't want it again.

Caren, isn't that always the way. I have a computer guy in the house and everytime I need his to fix something. It is in his own timing. He did fix it to where I could go on Ravelry and download, so wooohooo.

Since my hair is now grey, think I will go with silver frames if I don't find red ones I like. This is a big thing for me. As a kid I was bullied for my weight, my boobs and my glasses.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I hope you will try the K laser. My Molly beagle has a bad rear hip joint and was having much difficulty walking and getting up and down the stairs, which she must do to get in and out of the house onto the yard. She had a series of 5 K laser treatments plus accupuncture twice, and it is amazing the end results. The pain went away and she can walk normally again, even leaps up when she is excited. I would expect that this might work as well on your dear Salt.


Thanks for telling me this, sounds very encouraging! Meanwhile he's just on anti inflamatories


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Mine try to herd the cats and they seem to know if one of the cats isn't where it should be. They all sleep together. I don't think they really know the difference to them. They are all just one big family.


They all sound wonderful, and your shelties look so pretty/ handsome. They're really good looking dogs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy...prayers for Tim, the family and doctors. Hope it's something easily taken care of.

Prayers and hugs to all..I'm on my phone do tough to write postings. DGD is at daycare today so going get some dinner ready for them and then head home. I have the highest admiration for this family and could have taken lessons from them on how to navigate getting ready in the a.m. What a flurry of activities. At one point, all four of them were in the powder room..oldest DGD was needing help with wiping so Dad was handling that, but DGD #2 figured she should be there too while her Mom was trying to get her dressed. Of course both cats needed to be in there too I just stayed in the kitchen making eggs and bacon. Maybe that's why the cats are now crosding my personal space. Time for shower and off to the grocery store.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. I have had it before and though to that Don't want it again.
> 
> Caren, isn't that always the way. I have a computer guy in the house and everytime I need his to fix something. It is in his own timing. He did fix it to where I could go on Ravelry and download, so wooohooo.
> 
> Since my hair is now grey, think I will go with silver frames if I don't find red ones I like. This is a big thing for me. As a kid I was bullied for my weight, my boobs and my glasses.


I always buy red frames!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ohio Joy, you have my prayers for Tim and Mum. Hope all is soon resolved.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope the headache goes away soon. I had one every day with this darn cold so it does seem to com Hope e with this particular one. Healing wishes.

Daralene, so am I. I woke up at five this morning with it pounding. I finally got up at six and to meds and made coffee. May lie back down shortly for a little while. I just am staying so tired all the time.Hope you find your washer and it hasn't gone down the disposal. That would be something I would do.

Caren, I think you made a good choice in the wood for your floor. Good that they are almost though.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh you are not the only one. Winter is my favorite time of year, love the colder weather. My favorite car for winter driving was my Austin mini. Went off the road or got stuck in a snow drift. No problem get a couple people to help you lift it back onti the road, or over the drift. :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> If I could pin her down to actually do one. I have a great beautitian in the house and end up going to the salon.


~~~ :| :| sorry about that. Seems like a perfect set up.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes!!!!!!


~~~That's a bummer. There should be some allowance for 13 years of habitation! and no real damage, either.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I might have a problem 😃 I have tried not to iron so much . I just put the duvet covers back on the duvets I just didn't like it . I have cut down to just ironing the front part that you can see so maybe there is some hope for me yet


~~~ :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: that sounds like my kind of trick! We'll keep hoping!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Since Designer isn't on as much while she's been ill, I thought I'd give it a try. Never knew how she did it but I tried about 4x and finally got Sugarsugar's photo into my program. I tried it 2 ways but the one cut out too much of Sugar's face. Anyway, here's minus the unmentionables and with two beautiful girls.


~~~Well done, Cashmere!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How sweet of Chrissy. I can't find the washer to my blender to make smoothies and I now know what was making that funny noise in the garbage disposal. :shock:


~~~I'd bet you could get a replacement part....go online for the particular kind of blender.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello from a cold snowy East Lancashire. We have had hail, snow, bright sunshine and then all that again in the past few hours. We are going to do some sorting in my sister's craft room after we have finished our cup of tea following a light lunch.
I had a lovely surprise this morning from my guild friends in Plymouth, a leaving card, a note from the treasurer and an Amazon voucher. I wasn't expecting anything at all, and think it is kind of them. 
I hope all stay safe in the cold/heat as appropriate, and all who need comfort get the help they need. As always my prayers for all. My sister is improving bit by bit and thanks you all for your prayers as do I. Please keep on praying for her continued progress. 
Julie, when you move as well as getting the bed ready get your night things and wash bag out too, so that when you are tired you can wash your face and get into bed without hassle. I hope you get plenty of help. You can unpack bit by bit then.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is!
> 
> I heard from the Landlord about half an hour ago- the house is empty so I am to start moving in, very soon. Just have to find someone with a licence to hire a truck.


Getting exciting ...... Soon you will get to see your new home, and move everything in. I hope you can get plenty of help and get your bed set up as wisely advised. Don't overdo it, we have to get photos!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Clostridium difficile, it's a bacteria that is normal in your bowel but when you take certain antibiotics, other normal bacteria are killed off & the C.diff population explodes causing severe diarrhea/colitis a few weeks after you've taken the antibiotics.
> Here's more info.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clostridium_Difficile


Bonnie, that happened to my Mom - because she was in her late 80's, she was in the hospital for almost 2 weeks. We had to wear masks and gowns and wash our hands before we went in her room. The nurses really shoved the yogurt down her! Told her if she had antibiotics that she had to eat lots of yogurt. Good thing she liked it!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations from me to Daralene may you have lots more years together


And also from me. Well done, both of you and I hope you have a wonderful celebration.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well I can identify as I think many of us can. I have the darnedest time getting to do my own pedicure. LOL There's something between my arms and toes that keeps me from getting there. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


~~~I can really understand that! :XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Temperaturd has dropped a bit.
> 
> getting ready togo and meet Londy at the station and then this evening will be picking up LM from school and giving her her new doll. GS is singing in a massive schools choir at the 02 and won't be home until midnight.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I like your Wheatlands basket Gwen. Nice idea to use a contrast at the corners too. I hope your dogs haven't all caught kennel cough, it's so very infectious. Good luck at the vets!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this Joy. It must have been awful waiting for the night to be over so you can take him in to be checked. Praying now


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Caren, I have so much respect for you. You have had so many catastrophies and still maintained a positive attitude, even mixed with humor at times. I had a supervisor once who said "he who pleases everyone, pleases no one.". This is your house to do to what you want. I think it is gorgeous. I must say though my heart breaks at the thought of you standing in the snow and watching your barn burn and crying.

I know what you mean Kaye. I can't organize a craft room until granddaughter moves out.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> woops- double post- the system told me there was a network error! so I clicked again!


Any excuse to avoid packing all those boxes you've just acquired!!! Seriously, though, don't try to do everything at once or you'll be totally whacked, especially if it's hot and humid. (Nasty cold rain and hail here today)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Every time I have antibiotics! I have learned to ask the dr. for Diflucan and I take acidophalis every day for a yeast imbalance, anyway.


I take probiotics regularly, well sometimes on and off. Haven't had antibiotics in years but whenever anybody I know needs antibiotics I do let them know this. When our grandson was in the hospital with internal MRSA I tried to get them to give GS probiotics but they had their own agenda and that was getting him well and I understand that the doctors didn't say anything about them, but once he was off the antibiotics they gave them to him and I got them the very best quality. I knew he would be very sick without them as the drugs for MRSA/ORSA are so strong.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm up to page 135...we helped someone move today and I'm tired! Will catch up tomorrow. Hugs & blessings.


That is exhausting. Hope you didn't lift anything too heavy, but how nice of you to help someone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Sam. I've been to the actual shop as I lived where it is made:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not the same as a yeast infection,yest infections are usualy Candida albicans, it's an overgrowth of bacteria called Clostridium difficile. Both can be caused by use of antibiotics.


Ok, so I don't really know. Thanks Bonnie. I will look up the clostridium difficile to learn something new today. :thumbup:

Edit: Looked it up and it is different:
C. difficile infection is a growing problem in health care facilities, killing approximately 14,000 people a year in the United States.[5] So take your probiotics. I know lots on here have been on antibiotics with recent illnesses.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks I hope so. With lots of help!


Reporting for duty, M'am! Let me know if I can can do something to help!

I'm so far behind on here - Lily is in terrible-two mode today!!! Trying to catch up isn't going to happen until tonight. Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! But I've heard that there are a few strange people that actually only buy yarn if they have a pattern for it and actually finish that item before starting another. I could never do that. lol


That wouldn't work for me, I'm too far from a store that has yarn & mail order takes a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Sharon, I wish I had your energy. I have to empty the dishwasher and wash my hair for this supper tonight and hopefully get a nap. I am just so fatigued all the time.


Fatigue is so exhausting. :wink: Hope you can get some energy back but I know it takes time with as sick as you were. I'm back to taking my vitamins again. You should see the concoction I make, or maybe you shouldn't. :XD: :XD: :XD: I do put grape juice in it so it tastes better. Not only are you sick but also a lot of extra stress. Sending you hugs full of energy. After all, how can we knit if we are too tired.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. I have had it before and though to that Don't want it again.
> 
> Caren, isn't that always the way. I have a computer guy in the house and everytime I need his to fix something. It is in his own timing. He did fix it to where I could go on Ravelry and download, so wooohooo.
> 
> Since my hair is now grey, think I will go with silver frames if I don't find red ones I like. This is a big thing for me. As a kid I was bullied for my weight, my boobs and my glasses.


Betty I'm so sorry you were bullied when you were young . I wonder what these people look like now hopefully not to good 😈. I would be very surprised if any of them were happy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the colorful sunrise! Beautiful. And I love the way your floor is looking.


You are most welcome. The floor is finished, I have not gone back to check it out yet waiting on dust to settle some first. Bath has one coat of paint on the walls. The tile is waiting to go in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks for your wise advise, re cold laser. Unfortunately the vet will only have it here for a short time to try it out before deciding whether to buy one for the practice - and then have someone trained in its operation so there's bound to be a delay.


I see. I hope he buys it. The vets that have it here are working wonders with it with horses, cats and dogs. Amazing results. They have one that has the blue light also and that kills bacteria in wounds, so it is a combination red light and when needed it can use red and blue light combined, or blue light alone. How wonderful that he is giving it a try and if he decides to buy one and have someone trained, it shouldn't take that long. I had mine in a week and mine does not go into the harmful spectrum of light at all, that way training can be quicker when you don't have to worry about that. However with him being a professional, training might take longer if it does go into that area. If he gets one you will be in luck for your kitty and I hope he does. Prayers for Salt. It may not cure the problem, depending on what it is, but it may help with the symptoms and pain. One thing I have learned is that the treatments build on one another. When I was going for treatments I thought of going once a week, but I've learned in training that the effects build one on the other and if I had waited a whole week each treatment would be like starting all over again. It is exciting as more and more vets are using this treatment.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Hello from a cold snowy East Lancashire. We have had hail, snow, bright sunshine and then all that again in the past few hours. We are going to do some sorting in my sister's craft room after we have finished our cup of tea following a light lunch.
> I had a lovely surprise this morning from my guild friends in Plymouth, a leaving card, a note from the treasurer and an Amazon voucher. I wasn't expecting anything at all, and think it is kind of them.
> I hope all stay safe in the cold/heat as appropriate, and all who need comfort get the help they need. As always my prayers for all. My sister is improving bit by bit and thanks you all for your prayers as do I. Please keep on praying for her continued progress.
> Julie, when you move as well as getting the bed ready get your night things and wash bag out too, so that when you are tired you can wash your face and get into bed without hassle. I hope you get plenty of help. You can unpack bit by bit then.


You are having similar weather to me here in northeast England .Sorting a craft room out sounds like a nice way to spend an afternoon . Especially with your sister. I'm glad she is improving and I hope she continues to improve 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. I have had it before and though to that Don't want it again.
> 
> Caren, isn't that always the way. I have a computer guy in the house and everytime I need his to fix something. It is in his own timing. He did fix it to where I could go on Ravelry and download, so wooohooo.
> 
> Since my hair is now grey, think I will go with silver frames if I don't find red ones I like. This is a big thing for me. As a kid I was bullied for my weight, my boobs and my glasses.


I think you had some people who were jealous my dear friend. You are so beautiful. I have a dear niece who is absolutely gorgeous and I overheard her tell one of her sisters how her friends were teasing her about her toes. Why is it that we put people down. When I look at you I see someone I wish I could be around all the time. I treasure you, but I also know I suffer from my weight. I am trying to learn that true beauty is the kind of person we are inside. I've always known this but now I am having to build up strength and not care what other people think. Sam helps with this one believe you me. :thumbup: My DH helps by his example. There is not one of us who is more.....or less. And might I say, I am listening to my own words here, not preaching. Big Hugs and start listening to us not those words from the past. Whenever their words pop up tell them you have real family now and real friends and they can just disappear. They'll keep popping up but when they do remember us. We are the present and you are the gift.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Joy...prayers for Tim, the family and doctors. Hope it's something easily taken care of.
> 
> Prayers and hugs to all..I'm on my phone do tough to write postings. DGD is at daycare today so going get some dinner ready for them and then head home. I have the highest admiration for this family and could have taken lessons from them on how to navigate getting ready in the a.m. What a flurry of activities. At one point, all four of them were in the powder room..oldest DGD was needing help with wiping so Dad was handling that, but DGD #2 figured she should be there too while her Mom was trying to get her dressed. Of course both cats needed to be in there too I just stayed in the kitchen making eggs and bacon. Maybe that's why the cats are now crosding my personal space. Time for shower and off to the grocery store.


What a wonderful flurry of activity. Of course you in the kitchen cooking must be wonderful for them. How long are you there and do hope the drive in winter will be ok when you come home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so excited that you are able to start the move in..wish I was there..I'd bring my little Datsun longbed over. Since I'm not, I'll have to help with good thoughts and prayers.


Which I am sure help! The power of positive thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Beans are eaten here as part of a full English breakfast . I used to some times make it as a treat on a Sunday morning for the males in the house . Not me I couldn't face anything like that on a morning , a small bowl of cereal is my limit and that's only recent never used to eat anything on mornings
> 
> Sonja, I don't eat breakfast (maybe on vacations) but the beans for breakfast is something I have never seen
> 
> ...


It is odd how different things can be- beans to me are definitely a breakfast food. 
I will have my camera with me, as always!
One thing at least I should have enough boxes with those that Lusi dropped off last night!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Hope the headache goes away soon. I had one every day with this darn cold so it does seem to com Hope e with this particular one. Healing wishes.
> 
> Daralene, so am I. I woke up at five this morning with it pounding. I finally got up at six and to meds and made coffee. May lie back down shortly for a little while. I just am staying so tired all the time.Hope you find your washer and it hasn't gone down the disposal. That would be something I would do.
> 
> Caren, I think you made a good choice in the wood for your floor. Good that they are almost though.


You have been sick twice as long as me so I hope they get you healed and soon.

The washer is long gone. LOL I'll see if I can replace it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well done, Cashmere!


Oooh, thanks. :-D :-D Missing Designer.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like I can get Cedar Cove on Netflix....I'll check it out. Right now I am watching Murdoch Mysteries that someone on here recommended and loving it. The star looks like my cousin only my cousin is older now and starting to get salt and pepper grey and so distinguished. When this is done I'll watch Cedar Cove.
> 
> Made reservations for DH & I to have our anniversary dinner out at a restaurant my hair stylist recommended. He is Italian and he highly recommends this little place I have seen but never knew it was nice. Just a tiny plaza right off the highway and a main road. It is apparently run by a couple from Italy and very authentic and delicious so I can't wait. It will be 49 years for us. We eloped in a snow blizzard to Monroe Michigan and had a trumpet player as best man and I guess my man of honor is what I'll call him, was a trombone player. Can't believe it will be 49 years and the last are the best.


Congratulations on 49 years! You two sure have had some adventures during your years together. I think I may have been to the restaurant you're describing - can't remember the name either. Doesn't look like much from the outside, but the food is fantastic! Wonder if it's the same one?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's a bummer. There should be some allowance for 13 years of habitation! and no real damage, either.


I will be very glad to be away from the old Agent- his manner was far too intrusive and judgemental.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'd bet you could get a replacement part....go online for the particular kind of blender.


Yes, will do that. :!:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello from a cold snowy East Lancashire. We have had hail, snow, bright sunshine and then all that again in the past few hours. We are going to do some sorting in my sister's craft room after we have finished our cup of tea following a light lunch.
> I had a lovely surprise this morning from my guild friends in Plymouth, a leaving card, a note from the treasurer and an Amazon voucher. I wasn't expecting anything at all, and think it is kind of them.
> I hope all stay safe in the cold/heat as appropriate, and all who need comfort get the help they need. As always my prayers for all. My sister is improving bit by bit and thanks you all for your prayers as do I. Please keep on praying for her continued progress.
> Julie, when you move as well as getting the bed ready get your night things and wash bag out too, so that when you are tired you can wash your face and get into bed without hassle. I hope you get plenty of help. You can unpack bit by bit then.


Very good thought there, Martina! I may be without electricity for a day or two- but I have my camping gas stove. And to be honest I am largely surviving on water presently!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Martina, that is quite the changeable weather and twice through the pattern.  Is it your birthday today??????

How lovely to be remembered for whatever reason and with a gift certificate too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Getting exciting ...... Soon you will get to see your new home, and move everything in. I hope you can get plenty of help and get your bed set up as wisely advised. Don't overdo it, we have to get photos!!


The camera will be with me- I maybe should take before and after shots!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Any excuse to avoid packing all those boxes you've just acquired!!! Seriously, though, don't try to do everything at once or you'll be totally whacked, especially if it's hot and humid. (Nasty cold rain and hail here today)


Hot and humid is us!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that's and idea....hey Tami....want to arrange for a mani, pedi, massage service at the KAP 2015? LOL


Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Caren may need to start a list for her. Of course we'd probably have to pay transportation, or, she could come to the KTP and we'll all just line up, we could keep her busy for at least 3 days.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is!
> 
> I heard from the Landlord about half an hour ago- the house is empty so I am to start moving in, very soon. Just have to find someone with a licence to hire a truck.


Doing a slow and sedate happy dance!! Been chasing Lili all morning - no energy for a faster one. Good thing nap time is SOON!!!! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Congratulations on 49 years! You two sure have had some adventures during your years together. I think I may have been to the restaurant you're describing - can't remember the name either. Doesn't look like much from the outside, but the food is fantastic! Wonder if it's the same one?


Thank you so much. Here is the site:
http://www.ristorantelucano.com

Naturally they don't have a photo from outside. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Vent time.....DD's boyfriend brought his new dog over Sunday when he came to check on DD (she was sick and still is). His dog was/is being treated for kennel cough and he said she was better...NOT. Three of my five now have it and the visit to vet and meds for the three was $233.03! I had asked DD for him NOT to bring his dog over because I didn't want to upset our group (not knowing it also was sick). Since kennel cough is also highly contagious the remaining 2 will most likely contract it too. I am NOT a happy camper right now.
(Well I'm happy but NOT about this situation.) Also DH is in be sick and DD who insisted she was okay to go to work just texted and she feels horrible (can't tell a 21 yr old much lately) and is trying to find someone to come take her place. whooops....DH just came out and is feeling better. Taking a deeeeeep breath right now. All will work itself out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I so hope so Kaye! I'm not sure I can but am doing my best to start squirreling away funds. DD is suppose to be going to Spain on a study abroad program so we shall see.....Certainly hope to go.


Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!! And thank you for taking it on. I'm so excited, I am definitely going to go this year. I am, I am, I am.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It is cold & windy here today, -18C/0F but again with a wind so feels much colder.
I know some were mentioning earache problems & I saw this this morning.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/magic-salt-sock

Also, Daralene, thought you might like this.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/mini-cauliflower-pizza-crusts


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Tried the screen door trick, It's amazing how fast (one day) before the kitties thanked us for the wonderful new toy that they could climb up and down. Idea works NOT.


Our back door hasn't had a screen for ages now...when the Boys first knocked it out, I fixed it...then fixed it again...now I just leave it and figure the next time I fix it will be when I move out! :roll:

I'm still nearly 20 pages behind! But I want to thank Tami for taking on the KAP--though I probably won't get there, I did write it down in my calendar book...one never knows, right?!

Love seeing all the pictures, especially the fur babies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hip hip hooray! This is so exciting for you I'm even bubbling over....how I wish I could be there to help you. You are in my prayers for an UNeventful move that all goes smoothly.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is!
> 
> I heard from the Landlord about half an hour ago- the house is empty so I am to start moving in, very soon. Just have to find someone with a licence to hire a truck.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations on 49 years!


Thank you Tami. Much appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> just in case you are looking for a new something for the super bowl party. --- sam
> 
> Seasoned Ranch Pretzels
> 
> ...


I might make those up for DH to take to a party.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> congrats daralene - that is quite a record - will be interested in what you have to eat in an Italian restaurant. --- sam


Thank you Sam. I called them and they said they can adapt almost all their dishes to vegetarian. I'll let you know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, Oh no!!! Not another one. Sorry you got it too. :thumbup: Mine lasted less than a week but others are reporting much longer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you are feeling a bit better!
> I had a magnificent number of boxes delivered by my friend Lusi- so should be able to pack the remaining things! The pile is on Ringo's sofa, and nearly reaches the ceiling!


Fantastic, thanks to Lusi. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, my, I'll be right over! That sounds so good. You deserve to feel tired so go knit for a while.


Come on over. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep Salt in my prayers (they are our children too). I am feeling so much better today with the adjustment in pain meds. IN fact have not even taken a pain relief med so far today and having little pain. Thanks for asking. Just got a text from DD and she is on the way home sick; someone is coming in to cover for her.


TNS said:


> Thanks, Gwenie, he's on my lap right now. Vet called this morning to say the radiologist said his hips are normal and it is most likely the spine causing the problem. However, although dogs are often operated on for similar problems it is rare to do so in cats, and no one here has done the op. on a cat. We decided to see how Salt fares on anti inflammatory meds and a joint and hip diet (and a little weight loss) and the laser treatment.
> How are you feeling today? I hope your pains are under control and the aquarobics help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Oh My Mercy, ladies and gents,
> I am only on page 124 and y'll are already on 163. I have had to be out of the house with eye appoinments this past two days.
> I have to unload the dishwasher and do my hair. We have a deacons supper tonight then, other than church, the rest of the week should be mine. I want to finish my other sock leg and bind them both off for you to see.
> I am already contemplating my next pair. I sure do want to get the socks a la carte books but will be patient and wait until mother's day and birthday.
> ...


As long as you are posting, post the way that makes you happy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bulldog, I know you love your church and going to the different gatherings but perhaps you should not worry about what folks there think and step back a bit more until you are well. Just worry about you.


Bulldog said:


> Sharon, I wish I had your energy. I have to empty the dishwasher and wash my hair for this supper tonight and hopefully get a nap. I am just so fatigued all the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Caren, I have so much respect for you. You have had so many catastrophies and still maintained a positive attitude, even mixed with humor at times. I had a supervisor once who said "he who pleases everyone, pleases no one.". This is your house to do to what you want. I think it is gorgeous. I must say though my heart breaks at the thought of you standing in the snow and watching your barn burn and crying.
> 
> I know what you mean Kaye. I can't organize a craft room until granddaughter moves out.


Then we'll celebrate,  
You can come help me in mine and I'll come help you organize yours. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Vent time.....DD's boyfriend brought his new dog over Sunday when he came to check on DD (she was sick and still is). His dog was/is being treated for kennel cough and he said she was better...NOT. Three of my five now have it and the visit to vet and meds for the three was $233.03! I had asked DD for him NOT to bring his dog over because I didn't want to upset our group (not knowing it also was sick). Since kennel cough is also highly contagious the remaining 2 will most likely contract it too. I am NOT a happy camper right now.
> (Well I'm happy but NOT about this situation.) Also DH is in be sick and DD who insisted she was okay to go to work just texted and she feels horrible (can't tell a 21 yr old much lately) and is trying to find someone to come take her place. whooops....DH just came out and is feeling better. Taking a deeeeeep breath right now. All will work itself out.


How awful!! Such a shame he brought the dog over and with kennel cough. Wonder if he is willing to bring his money over to cover vet costs for the ones that caught it and the other two, when they catch it. Not just the dogs sick either with you in pain and the other sick. Sure hope you don't catch it. Maybe they should send you to a hotel with a hot spa.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got the same teasing Betty....kids can be cruel.


Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. I have had it before and though to that Don't want it again.
> 
> Caren, isn't that always the way. I have a computer guy in the house and everytime I need his to fix something. It is in his own timing. He did fix it to where I could go on Ravelry and download, so wooohooo.
> 
> Since my hair is now grey, think I will go with silver frames if I don't find red ones I like. This is a big thing for me. As a kid I was bullied for my weight, my boobs and my glasses.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is cold & windy here today, -18C/0F but again with a wind so feels much colder.
> I know some were mentioning earache problems & I saw this this morning.
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/magic-salt-sock
> ...


Oh yes, I love it. :thumbup: Bet Sam would like this for his opening too. The earache salt remedy is great too and underneath it showed warm olive oil with garlic in it/filtered and then a few drops in the ear. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The camera will be with me- I maybe should take before and after shots!


Before and after shots are a very good idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that's and idea....hey Tami....want to arrange for a mani, pedi, massage service at the KAP 2015? LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Vent time.....DD's boyfriend brought his new dog over Sunday when he came to check on DD (she was sick and still is). His dog was/is being treated for kennel cough and he said she was better...NOT. Three of my five now have it and the visit to vet and meds for the three was $233.03! I had asked DD for him NOT to bring his dog over because I didn't want to upset our group (not knowing it also was sick). Since kennel cough is also highly contagious the remaining 2 will most likely contract it too. I am NOT a happy camper right now.
> (Well I'm happy but NOT about this situation.) Also DH is in be sick and DD who insisted she was okay to go to work just texted and she feels horrible (can't tell a 21 yr old much lately) and is trying to find someone to come take her place. whooops....DH just came out and is feeling better. Taking a deeeeeep breath right now. All will work itself out.


 :thumbdown: Well, breathe and go hide in the craft room for the day. Tell DD that they owe you that, and it's going into your trip fund.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I so hope so Kaye! I'm not sure I can but am doing my best to start squirreling away funds. DD is suppose to be going to Spain on a study abroad program so we shall see.....Certainly hope to go.


I hope so too, would be great. Hopefully your DD has fun in Spain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Doing a slow and sedate happy dance!! Been chasing Lili all morning - no energy for a faster one. Good thing nap time is SOON!!!! Hugs, Paula


Lucky 'hands on' Grandma! But I will join you in slow and sedate!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
It is!

I heard from the Landlord about half an hour ago- the house is empty so I am to start moving in, very soon. Just have to find someone with a licence to hire a truck.

..


Gweniepooh said:


> Hip hip hooray! This is so exciting for you I'm even bubbling over....how I wish I could be there to help you. You are in my prayers for an UNeventful move that all goes smoothly.


Wow, I missed this. :shock: Shows what happens when you can't keep up. Hooray. So excited for you. Maybe you will want to clean before you start getting everything in there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now Julie you must eat too. Last thing you need now is to not keep your body fueled. EAT dear one....maybe some fruit or a cold meal since it is hot there. Love you and so happy for you.


Lurker 2 said:


> Very good thought there, Martina! I may be without electricity for a day or two- but I have my camping gas stove. And to be honest I am largely surviving on water presently!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

and if you can make it to the KAP perhaps you can go a little further to see the grandkids!


Sorlenna said:


> Our back door hasn't had a screen for ages now...when the Boys first knocked it out, I fixed it...then fixed it again...now I just leave it and figure the next time I fix it will be when I move out! :roll:
> 
> I'm still nearly 20 pages behind! But I want to thank Tami for taking on the KAP--though I probably won't get there, I did write it down in my calendar book...one never knows, right?!
> 
> Love seeing all the pictures, especially the fur babies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hip hip hooray! This is so exciting for you I'm even bubbling over....how I wish I could be there to help you. You are in my prayers for an UNeventful move that all goes smoothly.


Indeed that WOULD be wonderful! Lets hope my whole life becomes calm and uneventful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep Salt in my prayers (they are our children too). I am feeling so much better today with the adjustment in pain meds. IN fact have not even taken a pain relief med so far today and having little pain. Thanks for asking. Just got a text from DD and she is on the way home sick; someone is coming in to cover for her.


So glad you are having some time out of pain. It is heaven on earth. Now to just keep you from catching what is going around and sadly DD has and perhaps DH. I have a smile on my face thinking of you out of pain and so sorry DD is still sick and doggies too and DH questionable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic, thanks to Lusi. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Before and after shots are a very good idea.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> It is!
> 
> I heard from the Landlord about half an hour ago- the house is empty so I am to start moving in, very soon. Just have to find someone with a licence to hire a truck.
> ...


I believe the Landlord has the cleaning under control!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm refusing to catch it! It will not happen....LOL. DD just texted again and she is on the way home to rest.

Just remembered I have to pick up 2 of the grandchildren today at 5. DD1 is out of town and DSIL works late tonight and Oldest Grandson is working right after school. Just call me TaxiGrandma today.


Cashmeregma said:


> How awful!! Such a shame he brought the dog over and with kennel cough. Wonder if he is willing to bring his money over to cover vet costs for the ones that caught it and the other two, when they catch it. Not just the dogs sick either with you in pain and the other sick. Sure hope you don't catch it. Maybe they should send you to a hotel with a hot spa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Julie you must eat too. Last thing you need now is to not keep your body fueled. EAT dear one....maybe some fruit or a cold meal since it is hot there. Love you and so happy for you.


I am trying to make sure I have at least one real meal a day- but I do find it hard in this hot weather, and today's humidity is supposed to be 90%


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed that WOULD be wonderful! Lets hope my whole life becomes calm and uneventful!


That is my wish for you and for many good blessings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe the Landlord has the cleaning under control!


That is so great. Now you really put a smile on my face. Love it. So you can just move in. Can you stay in your place till they actually have the electricity on in the new place. Hate to think of you with no fan or refrigerator. Well, I guess that might be a problem if things are moved in over there and you don't feel they would be safe. Hope it will be a bit cooler during the time of the move.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, Oh no!!! Not another one. Sorry you got it too. :thumbup: Mine lasted less than a week but others are reporting much longer.


I'm a lot better now just a bit easily tired but that will pass so less than a week for me too thank goodness


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

GOOD!


Lurker 2 said:


> I believe the Landlord has the cleaning under control!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm refusing to catch it! It will not happen....LOL. DD just texted again and she is on the way home to rest.
> 
> Just remembered I have to pick up 2 of the grandchildren today at 5. DD1 is out of town and DSIL works late tonight and Oldest Grandson is working right after school. Just call me TaxiGrandma today.


My two came home with Kennel Cough when I went to Sydney in 2012- it is canine influenza I believe, this was despite their injections being up to date. Fortunately they threw it off fairly quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> As long as you are posting, post the way that makes you happy.


I agree which ever way makes you happy Betty .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is my wish for you and for many good blessings.


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm refusing to catch it! It will not happen....LOL. DD just texted again and she is on the way home to rest.
> 
> Just remembered I have to pick up 2 of the grandchildren today at 5. DD1 is out of town and DSIL works late tonight and Oldest Grandson is working right after school. Just call me TaxiGrandma today.


I like your title. Good thing you remembered.  I have those times too and have actually spent 4 hrs. on the road all in the same town. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow...caught up again....It is almost 12:30 pm so think I'll go rummage in the fridge and see what I can scoure up for lunch. Will be back in a bit. {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} Ya know, in spite of things today is a happy day!
SMILE EVERYONE!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so great. Now you really put a smile on my face. Love it. So you can just move in. Can you stay in your place till they actually have the electricity on in the new place. Hate to think of you with no fan or refrigerator. Well, I guess that might be a problem if things are moved in over there and you don't feel they would be safe. Hope it will be a bit cooler during the time of the move.


Got to make sure I don't move the fridges and freezer too soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> GOOD!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow...caught up again....It is almost 12:30 pm so think I'll go rummage in the fridge and see what I can scoure up for lunch. Will be back in a bit. {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} Ya know, in spite of things today is a happy day!
> SMILE EVERYONE!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT. In order to stay up and I'm not caught up with past pages, I've been here my whole day. I sure will admit to enjoying every one of you. Hurt when you hurt, smile and laugh and feel joyous when you are good. Must say good-bye for now but....

Does anybody know if it is Martina's birthday. I'm thinking it is since she got those gifts but her avatar and bio doesn't give her birthday so she isn't listed on KP.

Martina, if it's your birthday let us know so we can join in. I heard on a Buddhist talk that our Happy Birthday is really Happy Continuation Day.  Thought that was cute.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> and if you can make it to the KAP perhaps you can go a little further to see the grandkids!


I was thinking that I could plan for KAP on the way back from seeing them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I read up...keeping Tim in my thoughts and hoping it is nothing serious; happy anniversary to Daralene and DH--enjoy your meal (I don't have to say enjoy your time together, as it's obvious you do!  ).

Happy to hear Julie's closer to being in the new home.

Yesterday we helped a friend unload the moving truck--it was a big one!--but I am surprisingly not stiff or sore (makes me think I am in better shape than I thought, LOL). I enjoy physical work much of the time (used to like mowing he lawn and of course gardening). Then we all went out for a meal that was good--we worked up quite an appetite. Today it's back to work!

Healing thoughts for all in need and of course hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a tough one betty. I could say you should - your goodness and caring shine through every word you right..... l and we all think you are pretty special. --- sam


~~~DITTO! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Vent time.....DD's boyfriend brought his new dog over Sunday when he came to check on DD (she was sick and still is). His dog was/is being treated for kennel cough and he said she was better...NOT. Three of my five now have it and the visit to vet and meds for the three was $233.03! I had asked DD for him NOT to bring his dog over because I didn't want to upset our group (not knowing it also was sick). Since kennel cough is also highly contagious the remaining 2 will most likely contract it too. I am NOT a happy camper right now.
> (Well I'm happy but NOT about this situation.) Also DH is in be sick and DD who insisted she was okay to go to work just texted and she feels horrible (can't tell a 21 yr old much lately) and is trying to find someone to come take her place. whooops....DH just came out and is feeling better. Taking a deeeeeep breath right now. All will work itself out.[/quote
> 
> Vet bills are almost as bad as Dr's bills. My daughter's cat had kennel cough when she got her from the SPCA a couple of years ago. She kept her in her bedroom until after a vet visit and she was well. We didn't want my cat to get it, too. She's fine now and she's never had it again.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I read up...keeping Tim in my thoughts and hoping it is nothing serious; happy anniversary to Daralene and DH--enjoy your meal (I don't have to say enjoy your time together, as it's obvious you do!  ).
> 
> Happy to hear Julie's closer to being in the new home.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sorlenna.

Wow you sure are in good shape. Good for you!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got to make sure I don't move the fridges and freezer too soon!


The move is ever so exciting :thumbup: I can't wait for photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I read up...keeping Tim in my thoughts and hoping it is nothing serious; happy anniversary to Daralene and DH--enjoy your meal (I don't have to say enjoy your time together, as it's obvious you do!  ).
> 
> Happy to hear Julie's closer to being in the new home.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The move is ever so exciting :thumbup: I can't wait for photos.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, meant also to comment to Gwen--I'd be steamed over the kennel cough, too. When we got our doxie, we were told he'd had his shots, and then he came down with parvo (cost me over $500, and we were lucky he survived). I was furious with the people we got him from. I hope ALL of your family are well soon (when it rains, it pours, and I feel for you!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, meant also to comment to Gwen--I'd be steamed over the kennel cough, too. When we got our doxie, we were told he'd had his shots, and then he came down with parvo (cost me over $500, and we were lucky he survived). I was furious with the people we got him from. I hope ALL of your family are well soon (when it rains, it pours, and I feel for you!).


My goodness, you were lucky! But vet bills are usually worse here than doctors.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I have only just now read all your recipes Sam. yo've outdone yourself this week! My mouth is watering!! I have to watch what I eat these days and it's sure hard but I won't complain. I would eat any of these recipes though
When I was out this morning I was rained on then ice started falling. Now it's snowing. I told myself I wasn't going to gripe or complain about the weather no matter what it was because at least we didn't get any of that awful storm! I saw pictures on the news of houses that had frozen sea water all over the front of them it was terrible!
I'm going to start reading backwards and hope I can get somewhere before tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow...caught up again....It is almost 12:30 pm so think I'll go rummage in the fridge and see what I can scoure up for lunch. Will be back in a bit. {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} Ya know, in spite of things today is a happy day!
> SMILE EVERYONE!


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In her post she said it was a "leaving gift"....whatever that is.


Cashmeregma said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT. In order to stay up and I'm not caught up with past pages, I've been here my whole day. I sure will admit to enjoying every one of you. Hurt when you hurt, smile and laugh and feel joyous when you are good. Must say good-bye for now but....
> 
> Does anybody know if it is Martina's birthday. I'm thinking it is since she got those gifts but her avatar and bio doesn't give her birthday so she isn't listed on KP.
> 
> Martina, if it's your birthday let us know so we can join in. I heard on a Buddhist talk that our Happy Birthday is really Happy Continuation Day.  Thought that was cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was thinking that I could plan for KAP on the way back from seeing them. :mrgreen:


 :thumbup: That plan has merit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yea.......that would be perfect too. If you fly (and not on a broomstick) we could arrange to pick you up at airport.


Sorlenna said:


> I was thinking that I could plan for KAP on the way back from seeing them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, meant also to comment to Gwen--I'd be steamed over the kennel cough, too. When we got our doxie, we were told he'd had his shots, and then he came down with parvo (cost me over $500, and we were lucky he survived). I was furious with the people we got him from. I hope ALL of your family are well soon (when it rains, it pours, and I feel for you!).


Marlas great dane got parvo, and we know he was up to date on his vaccines as we had just vaccinated him again (far enough in advance of the incubation period)and had his vet record from the breeder. Unfortunately, he did not make it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, all caught up, so off to find food and then practice my guitar for an hour or so, before getting ready to go run errands with Marla and head to lessons this evening. We make sure to go early enough to stop at the grocery co-op and then our fave coffee shop. 
Have a great day y'all, see you later tonight. David will be home tonight and then off tomorrow and Saturday, yay!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> A quick note to let you guys know that I am home and everythiIng went ok. Pretty drugged up so I will ttyl. Luv, AZ


Thanks for letting us know. Healing wishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was lucky the bill would have been higher but since I couldn't handle all 3 at once I took Sydney first. Since the others had been in withing the past year they said they would not require an office visit for them and just sold me the meds so not charged for another visit with them. Whew.


Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness, you were lucky! But vet bills are usually worse here than doctors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marlas great dane got parvo, and we know he was up to date on his vaccines as we had just vaccinated him again (far enough in advance of the incubation period)and had his vet record from the breeder. Unfortunately, he did not make it.


Oh no, how terribly sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just heard from AZ and she wants to thank everybody for their will wishes. Keep the Healing Wishes going her way. She's feeling pretty miserable right now so laying low, but wanted to be sure and say thank you to every one of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> In her post she said it was a "leaving gift"....whatever that is.


Oh Retirement maybe. :idea:

When she said Guild I was thinking the Knitting Guild. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marlas great dane got parvo, and we know he was up to date on his vaccines as we had just vaccinated him again (far enough in advance of the incubation period)and had his vet record from the breeder. Unfortunately, he did not make it.


Had he been in a kennel or any place around other dogs or did he just come down with it?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yea.......that would be perfect too. If you fly (and not on a broomstick) we could arrange to pick you up at airport.


 :mrgreen: I'll have to make my broomstick a carry on, then. ROTFL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marlas great dane got parvo, and we know he was up to date on his vaccines as we had just vaccinated him again (far enough in advance of the incubation period)and had his vet record from the breeder. Unfortunately, he did not make it.


Our vet said he probably wouldn't make it through that first night, but somehow he did, which we realized was a miracle. He probably had some brain damage from it, too, as after that he wasn't very smart (but sweet as the day is long). That was sixteen years ago and he lived a good life until he passed from age. I still miss that little booger.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just found a toe-up sock in one of my knitting bags partly done and with lovely yarn. Must have gotten stuck at the heel. Yay, now I know what I am doing, well at least more than I did then, and I'm sure I can make a mate for it when I finish the ones I am doing. I've decided on the bind off for the one sock. Since it is a Turkish cast on I will do the Turkish cast off, which is cast off several then chain with crochet then cast off with another yarn and continue in pattern with chains wrapping around each other but attached at the bind off stitches. Will post when done.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

It's been a while, I know... I just can't seem to catch up with my time, since David started school it's like... *rollingeyes*.

Just wanted to share - lately David started to eat - finally!, he got smart - one of my best loved snacks from childhood... 
Halva - just smash it with a fork and mix it with soft butter... and spread it on a slice of bread. It's easy to take to school also - so... how he takes back all the yellow cheese sandwiches, only eats the halva ones...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Our vet said he probably wouldn't make it through that first night, but somehow he did, which we realized was a miracle. He probably had some brain damage from it, too, as after that he wasn't very smart (but sweet as the day is long). That was sixteen years ago and he lived a good life until he passed from age. I still miss that little booger.


I can tell you loved that little sweetie pie. Yes, a miracle that he lived but sounds like a horrible thing if it left him brain damaged.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> In her post she said it was a "leaving gift"....whatever that is.


She is moving, right? I would think that would be a farewel gift from friends, maybe?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> It's been a while, I know... I just can't seem to catch up with my time, since David started school it's like... *rollingeyes*.
> 
> Just wanted to share - lately David started to eat - finally!, he got smart - one of my best loved snacks from childhood...
> Halva - just smash it with a fork and mix it with soft butter... and spread it on a slice of bread. It's easy to take to school also - so... how he takes back all the yellow cheese sandwiches, only eats the halva ones...


Hey there!!! So glad David is eating your best loved childhood snack. Sounds like you are happy and wow, he's in school. Time sure goes fast with the wee ones. Sometimes too fast.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow...caught up again....It is almost 12:30 pm so think I'll go rummage in the fridge and see what I can scoure up for lunch. Will be back in a bit. {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} Ya know, in spite of things today is a happy day!
> SMILE EVERYONE!


That a good attitude to take . My day just got 3 times happier firstly my oldest came and brought me some of his gluten free chocolate brownies with walnuts in that he makes they are really delicious and a fresh cream muffin , then my youngest came home from college with a present for me , a bag of yarn for £2 that he saw in a charity shop ,that was a lovely gift but a real shock as my teenage son flat out refuses to go in a charity shop and thirdly my middle son came for a visit and walked the dog so all I have to do is eat cake and knit 😜


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That a good attitude to take . My day just got 3 times happier firstly my oldest came and brought me some of his gluten free chocolate brownies with walnuts in that he makes they are really delicious and a fresh cream muffin , then my youngest came home from college with a present for me , a bag of yarn for £2 that he saw in a charity shop ,that was a lovely gift but a real shock as my teenage son flat out refuses to go in a charity shop and thirdly my middle son came for a visit and walked the dog so all I have to do is eat cake and knit 😜


 :thumbup: Cake and yarn are two of my favorite things! Enjoy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, sorry your daughters boyfriend brought more bugs to your house,how could he be so foolish? I hope he offers to help with the vet bills.
Julie, have you been over for a look at the new house yet? Hope the moving & packing go well, just remember not to overdo. 
Sorleena, our dog had parvo as a puppy before she was old enough for shots & had heart problems the rest of her life. The vet was amazed she lived to be 12, every time we took her in, his first words were, "that dog is still alive?". We have foxes that live close by & are around the yard, the vet is pretty sure that is how she caught it & it lives in the soil for many years. So we can never get an unvaccinated puppy.
I just stopped by to check the workshop for questions, Shirley said to do that a few times a day, already 50 signed up, wow! & decided to check here, what a chatty bunch lately!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy cake/brownies; makes me want some chocolate.....mmmmmm still some chocolate cake in the kitchen. And how nice for the younger son to get you some yarn. the green looks like a tweed of sorts; lovely colors of both. And how nice of the middle son to walk the dog for you since you've been under the weather. A definite smile in order. 


Swedenme said:


> That a good attitude to take . My day just got 3 times happier firstly my oldest came and brought me some of his gluten free chocolate brownies with walnuts in that he makes they are really delicious and a fresh cream muffin , then my youngest came home from college with a present for me , a bag of yarn for £2 that he saw in a charity shop ,that was a lovely gift but a real shock as my teenage son flat out refuses to go in a charity shop and thirdly my middle son came for a visit and walked the dog so all I have to do is eat cake and knit 😜


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That a good attitude to take . My day just got 3 times happier firstly my oldest came and brought me some of his gluten free chocolate brownies with walnuts in that he makes they are really delicious and a fresh cream muffin , then my youngest came home from college with a present for me , a bag of yarn for £2 that he saw in a charity shop ,that was a lovely gift but a real shock as my teenage son flat out refuses to go in a charity shop and thirdly my middle son came for a visit and walked the dog so all I have to do is eat cake and knit 😜


Wow! You've really got those boys well trained :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just stopped by to check the workshop for questions, Shirley said to do that a few times a day, already 50 signed up, wow! & decided to check here, what a chatty bunch lately!


Sounds like a goodly number--I know many people have been interested in that one. I made a Dreambird but it took me four tries! I finally made my own row chart and then the designer updated the pattern with one, which was great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You've really got those boys well trained :lol: :lol:


Thank you . I got very lucky when I had my sons and it helps that I have a Sargent major voice when need be 😃


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I have a big announcement to make! With Sam's and Gwenniepooh's help I am organizing this year's KAP!!!!! The date has been set for August 14, 15, 16, 2015 in Defiance, Ohio, same place as last year. At this time, that is all I can tell you. But at least you can start making plans to attend. I do know that the prices have gone up as of the first of this month, but Sam was told that they would try to keep them as close to last year as possible. I will set up a seperate email for this. As soon as I have more information, I will let you know.


~~~Super! SUPER! [*SUPER*
I was just thinking you would be a good person for that task!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> they have all been to school and are very well behaved. they also get along very well with all the kitty cats


~~~Beautiful dogs!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Daralene -Congratulations to you and your DH on your anniversary. Enjoy your special meal. BTW-we are elopers as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe the city is low on spendable cash. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Possibly, but these Highway Patrol cars just drive around every day looking, looking. I see them around here a lot. Ah well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we love your posts anyway you want to deliver them. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Oh My Mercy, ladies and gents,
> I am only on page 124 and y'll are already on 163. I have had to be out of the house with eye appoinments this past two days.
> I have to unload the dishwasher and do my hair. We have a deacons supper tonight then, other than church, the rest of the week should be mine. I want to finish my other sock leg and bind them both off for you to see.
> I am already contemplating my next pair. I sure do want to get the socks a la carte books but will be patient and wait until mother's day and birthday.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe your husband could fly you here - wouldn't the biggest jump be from the uk to Greenland? from there it s just a hop, skip and jump. and there is an airport just two miles north of me. --- sam



TNS said:


> Thankyou Tami, and I've just read that you've offered to organise this year's KAP. Good for you! It's becoming a real high point for everyone as even those who can't get there in person can get involved. We're all very grateful to you. And we also have to thank you for organising the Christmas greetings swaps.
> I hope your mum can settle soon, she must have been frightened especially if she doesn't really know what's happening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and see - if you came to the kap daralene could give salt a couple cold laser treatments. the reasons are building for you to be here. --- sam



TNS said:


> Thanks, Gwenie, he's on my lap right now. Vet called this morning to say the radiologist said his hips are normal and it is most likely the spine causing the problem. However, although dogs are often operated on for similar problems it is rare to do so in cats, and no one here has done the op. on a cat. We decided to see how Salt fares on anti inflammatory meds and a joint and hip diet (and a little weight loss) and the laser treatment.
> How are you feeling today? I hope your pains are under control and the aquarobics help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - it has been a couple of weeks since I got out of the hospital and I still feel the weakness in my legs. I don't think it goes away very quickly. be sure to rest when your body says rest. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hope the headache goes away soon. I had one every day with this darn cold so it does seem to com Hope e with this particular one. Healing wishes.
> 
> Daralene, so am I. I woke up at five this morning with it pounding. I finally got up at six and to meds and made coffee. May lie back down shortly for a little while. I just am staying so tired all the time.Hope you find your washer and it hasn't gone down the disposal. That would be something I would do.
> 
> Caren, I think you made a good choice in the wood for your floor. Good that they are almost though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That a good attitude to take . My day just got 3 times happier firstly my oldest came and brought me some of his gluten free chocolate brownies with walnuts in that he makes they are really delicious and a fresh cream muffin , then my youngest came home from college with a present for me , a bag of yarn for £2 that he saw in a charity shop ,that was a lovely gift but a real shock as my teenage son flat out refuses to go in a charity shop and thirdly my middle son came for a visit and walked the dog so all I have to do is eat cake and knit 😜


And this shows how much they love their mom!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> And this shows how much they love their mom!
> Junek


Thank you June I love them too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well said daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I think you had some people who were jealous my dear friend. You are so beautiful. I have a dear niece who is absolutely gorgeous and I overheard her tell one of her sisters how her friends were teasing her about her toes. Why is it that we put people down. When I look at you I see someone I wish I could be around all the time. I treasure you, but I also know I suffer from my weight. I am trying to learn that true beauty is the kind of person we are inside. I've always known this but now I am having to build up strength and not care what other people think. Sam helps with this one believe you me. :thumbup: My DH helps by his example. There is not one of us who is more.....or less. And might I say, I am listening to my own words here, not preaching. Big Hugs and start listening to us not those words from the past. Whenever their words pop up tell them you have real family now and real friends and they can just disappear. They'll keep popping up but when they do remember us. We are the present and you are the gift.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget to breathe gwen. --- sam --- I would be furious about the kennel cough - I would be handing him the vet bill. some people don't have two brain cells to rub together.



Gweniepooh said:


> Vent time.....DD's boyfriend brought his new dog over Sunday when he came to check on DD (she was sick and still is). His dog was/is being treated for kennel cough and he said she was better...NOT. Three of my five now have it and the visit to vet and meds for the three was $233.03! I had asked DD for him NOT to bring his dog over because I didn't want to upset our group (not knowing it also was sick). Since kennel cough is also highly contagious the remaining 2 will most likely contract it too. I am NOT a happy camper right now.
> (Well I'm happy but NOT about this situation.) Also DH is in be sick and DD who insisted she was okay to go to work just texted and she feels horrible (can't tell a 21 yr old much lately) and is trying to find someone to come take her place. whooops....DH just came out and is feeling better. Taking a deeeeeep breath right now. All will work itself out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> In her post she said it was a "leaving gift"....whatever that is.


I read it as a farewell gift, because of her move from Plymouth to London.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was lucky the bill would have been higher but since I couldn't handle all 3 at once I took Sydney first. Since the others had been in withing the past year they said they would not require an office visit for them and just sold me the meds so not charged for another visit with them. Whew.


You were wise to take Sydney I think. And it proved so. Glad they were prepared to give you the meds!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was always mother's remedy for an earache - she had a special olive oil in the fridge that she used. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, I love it. :thumbup: Bet Sam would like this for his opening too. The earache salt remedy is great too and underneath it showed warm olive oil with garlic in it/filtered and then a few drops in the ear. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> It's been a while, I know... I just can't seem to catch up with my time, since David started school it's like... *rollingeyes*.
> 
> Just wanted to share - lately David started to eat - finally!, he got smart - one of my best loved snacks from childhood...
> Halva - just smash it with a fork and mix it with soft butter... and spread it on a slice of bread. It's easy to take to school also - so... how he takes back all the yellow cheese sandwiches, only eats the halva ones...


Kids here often trade the sandwiches they are not keen on!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk to "him" and start saving - it would be so fun to have you here. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I was thinking that I could plan for KAP on the way back from seeing them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry your daughters boyfriend brought more bugs to your house,how could he be so foolish? I hope he offers to help with the vet bills.
> Julie, have you been over for a look at the new house yet? Hope the moving & packing go well, just remember not to overdo.
> Sorleena, our dog had parvo as a puppy before she was old enough for shots & had heart problems the rest of her life. The vet was amazed she lived to be 12, every time we took her in, his first words were, "that dog is still alive?". We have foxes that live close by & are around the yard, the vet is pretty sure that is how she caught it & it lives in the soil for many years. So we can never get an unvaccinated puppy.
> I just stopped by to check the workshop for questions, Shirley said to do that a few times a day, already 50 signed up, wow! & decided to check here, what a chatty bunch lately!


Still waiting to hear from Nasir or his son- but the anxiety levels are so much lower!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it rained on and off here today also. it's been in the mid30's all day so things are melting too. --- sam



nittergma said:


> I have only just now read all your recipes Sam. yo've outdone yourself this week! My mouth is watering!! I have to watch what I eat these days and it's sure hard but I won't complain. I would eat any of these recipes though
> When I was out this morning I was rained on then ice started falling. Now it's snowing. I told myself I wasn't going to gripe or complain about the weather no matter what it was because at least we didn't get any of that awful storm! I saw pictures on the news of houses that had frozen sea water all over the front of them it was terrible!
> I'm going to start reading backwards and hope I can get somewhere before tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe the two of you could come together - make it a foursome. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: That plan has merit.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Boy Gwen, never a full moment.
Poledra, coming for the cake and hot tea.
Happy anniver. Daralene!! Enjoy the night out.
Julie, so excited for you. Sometimes it is fun to start over.
Betty, make sure you rest up.
Sonja, glad you are feeling better.
June, how many socks have you got going.
Hugs to all, so nice to have the day off, went out for lunch with my BFF. Then got groceries came home and crawled into bed, that wore me out. Back to work tomorrow. Linda


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it rained on and off here today also. it's been in the mid30's all day so things are melting too. --- sam


We had high forties and thirties here this week and rain last night Sam, today it is cold and windy , this weekend we go below zero. Still no snow in ND but this wind today is a killer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear form you handyfamily - what kind of weather are you experiencing now? --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> It's been a while, I know... I just can't seem to catch up with my time, since David started school it's like... *rollingeyes*.
> 
> Just wanted to share - lately David started to eat - finally!, he got smart - one of my best loved snacks from childhood...
> Halva - just smash it with a fork and mix it with soft butter... and spread it on a slice of bread. It's easy to take to school also - so... how he takes back all the yellow cheese sandwiches, only eats the halva ones...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Martina, that is quite the changeable weather and twice through the pattern.  Is it your birthday today??????
> 
> How lovely to be remembered for whatever reason and with a gift certificate too.


OK, Cashmere, congrats on the wedding anniversary. And Martina, if it is your b-day, Happy B-day! And if it is not, at least we tried!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Boy Gwen, never a full moment.
> Poledra, coming for the cake and hot tea.
> Happy anniver. Daralene!! Enjoy the night out.
> Julie, so excited for you. Sometimes it is fun to start over.
> ...


I really hope you feel better soon too 
Sonja


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I really hope you feel better soon too
> Sonja


Thanks a lot. Think it is finally leaving, but not taking it for sure. So tired, like Betty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Boy Gwen, never a full moment.
> Poledra, coming for the cake and hot tea.
> Happy anniver. Daralene!! Enjoy the night out.
> Julie, so excited for you. Sometimes it is fun to start over.
> ...


Thanks, Spider! It can be exciting and daunting in about equal measure!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Thanks a lot. Think it is finally leaving, but not taking it for sure. So tired, like Betty.


Try and get some rest


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone! I have a big announcement to make! With Sam's and Gwenniepooh's help I am organizing this year's KAP!!!!! The date has been set for August 14, 15, 16, 2015 in Defiance, Ohio, same place as last year. At this time, that is all I can tell you. But at least you can start making plans to attend. I do know that the prices have gone up as of the first of this month, but Sam was told that they would try to keep them as close to last year as possible. I will set up a seperate email for this. As soon as I have more information, I will let you know.


~~~I am willing to help as best I can. Are the prices you are talking about the hotel? Is it the same hotel?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Howdy - I've been absent again  I've had Influenza twice and it didn't clear so now I have pneumonia. I've been on antibiotics, steroids and an inhaler since Monday but things are not resolving at all. If anything, I think the tightness and coughing are worse. I called the doctor and I may be changed to different antibiotic. This has all been going on since December 16th! I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. Thankfully, my knitting time hasn't suffered too much. I just finished the last baby gift for Baby Johnson...a onesie with a band on the yoke of elephants. I have to sew the buttons on and block it yet but hope to share a photo soon. 

Sorry I've missed out on all the conversation...just jumping in here to say hello. 

What good fortune that the post right above mine talks about this year's KAP. Please keep me in the loop. 

Love to all!!! Kathy J.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes - the Hampton inn. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am willing to help as best I can. Are the prices you are talking about the hotel? Is it the same hotel?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to wrap you up in warm healing energy. wish you had my nebulizer - breathing treatments would help. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Howdy - I've been absent again  I've had Influenza twice and it didn't clear so now I have pneumonia. I've been on antibiotics, steroids and an inhaler since Monday but things are not resolving at all. If anything, I think the tightness and coughing are worse. I called the doctor and I may be changed to different antibiotic. This has all been going on since December 16th! I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. Thankfully, my knitting time hasn't suffered too much. I just finished the last baby gift for Baby Johnson...a onesie with a band on the yoke of elephants. I have to sew the buttons on and block it yet but hope to share a photo soon.
> 
> Sorry I've missed out on all the conversation...just jumping in here to say hello.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Oh My Mercy, ladies and gents,
> 
> Do you like the way I am posting now or had you rather have the lists?


I would suggest you click on Quote Reply and you can always cut out what you don't ned in. But it is very hard to tell what is from someone else (or who) and when it is your response. Quote reply boxes it in and makes it smaller- so except for when we forget and type in the middle of it they are clearly separate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just in time for valentine's day. --- sam

http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2015/01/raspberry-covered-devils-food-cake.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Howdy - I've been absent again  I've had Influenza twice and it didn't clear so now I have pneumonia. I've been on antibiotics, steroids and an inhaler since Monday but things are not resolving at all. If anything, I think the tightness and coughing are worse. I called the doctor and I may be changed to different antibiotic. This has all been going on since December 16th! I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. Thankfully, my knitting time hasn't suffered too much. I just finished the last baby gift for Baby Johnson...a onesie with a band on the yoke of elephants. I have to sew the buttons on and block it yet but hope to share a photo soon.
> 
> Sorry I've missed out on all the conversation...just jumping in here to say hello.
> 
> ...


Good to see you Kathy- even though you are fighting Pneumonia- hope the new antibiotic does the trick. 
Brilliant that you have been able to keep up with your knitting.
Baby Johnson must be a significant bump by now!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I predict she'll do a fantastic job!


~~~A safe prediction!! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You have been sick twice as long as me so I hope they get you healed and soon.
> 
> The washer is long gone. LOL I'll see if I can replace it.


I've been using my blender without a washer for about 20 years I think. Occasionally it leaks a little but normally its OK.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathy J, I hope your new antibiotic kicks in soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep Salt in my prayers (they are our children too). I am feeling so much better today with the adjustment in pain meds. IN fact have not even taken a pain relief med so far today and having little pain. Thanks for asking. Just got a text from DD and she is on the way home sick; someone is coming in to cover for her.


Thats good. Would be nice if that balance works and doesn't cause problems in itself.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathy J, good to hear from you, but sorry you're having such a grotty time with the repeated flu and now pneumonia. Hope the antibiotics work quickly; you will need a proper rest once you feel better! Good approach to use the 'sick leave' to get on with your knitting. I hope you were able to enjoy doing it. So, get well soon and then spoil yourself!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am trying to make sure I have at least one real meal a day- but I do find it hard in this hot weather, and today's humidity is supposed to be 90%


HAte days like that- extremely draining. Fortunately we don't get that often.
You must eat to keep up your energy. Small frequent amounts of healthy food sound the way to go at this stage-just make sure that this doesn't mean you are eating more than usual, but you sound like eating enough is your problem not too much currently.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Better go and have some breakfast and go out. Going with my SIL to an appoitment this morning- in about 20 minutes!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't keep up-- has Ohio Joy posted how Tim is doing?


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Sharon, I wish I had your energy. I have to empty the dishwasher and wash my hair for this supper tonight and hopefully get a nap. I am just so fatigued all the time.


Bulldog - I stay tired as well, problem is I'm alone, and it's up to me to do it all. No other choice. I have several chronic medical conditions and they get the best of me. I'm down for a couple hours, then up again and try some more, never ending. I've NEVER been caught up in all my 70 years, don't think it will happen. Always more to do than I can get done,etc. Sharon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT. In order to stay up and I'm not caught up with past pages, I've been here my whole day. I sure will admit to enjoying every one of you. Hurt when you hurt, smile and laugh and feel joyous when you are good. Must say good-bye for now but....
> 
> Does anybody know if it is Martina's birthday. I'm thinking it is since she got those gifts but her avatar and bio doesn't give her birthday so she isn't listed on KP.
> 
> Martina, if it's your birthday let us know so we can join in. I heard on a Buddhist talk that our Happy Birthday is really Happy Continuation Day.  Thought that was cute.


I assumed it was a leaving gift


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion all. It isn't my birthday till May. The leaving card was because I have left Plymouth and moving to Romford when my place is ready, meanwhile I am in Lancashire with my sister. The token was a Thankyou from Embroideres Guild branch members as I was a committee member and ran the sales table for some years. I miss my dear friends there. 
Please all take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That a good attitude to take . My day just got 3 times happier firstly my oldest came and brought me some of his gluten free chocolate brownies with walnuts in that he makes they are really delicious and a fresh cream muffin , then my youngest came home from college with a present for me , a bag of yarn for £2 that he saw in a charity shop ,that was a lovely gift but a real shock as my teenage son flat out refuses to go in a charity shop and thirdly my middle son came for a visit and walked the dog so all I have to do is eat cake and knit 😜


Sounds a lovely thing to do- and how nice for you to know how your sons care for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Retirement maybe. :idea:
> 
> When she said Guild I was thinking the Knitting Guild. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I think it was a leaving gift from her friends at her Guild in Plymouth after she had sold her house and moved away from them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She is moving, right? I would think that would be a farewel gift from friends, maybe?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some year I would love to come but we are going with friends to the Sturgis, SD bike rally near that time so would not be back in time. I would combine it with a trip to see my relatives in Ontario.


~~~I think Sturgis is on the way to Defiance. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I assumed it was a leaving gift


I see. I'm not familiar with that term. I've lived so many places you would think I would be. I relate to it as moving and thus :roll: my confusion. Of course that would be it. I'm more familiar with retirement gift, moving gift, but that makes sense and I'm sure you are right. Thank you. I will know next time. If I'd remembered she was moving it would have helped.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Sorry for the confusion all. It isn't my birthday till May. The leaving card was because I have left Plymouth and moving to Romford when my place is ready, meanwhile I am in Lancashire with my sister. The token was a Thankyou from Embroideres Guild branch members as I was a committee member and ran the sales table for some years. I miss my dear friends there.
> Please all take care.


No apology needed Martina. Just me not putting two and two together.  
Please don't judge other Americans by me. I've lived so many places that sometimes I get confused by phrases.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> HAte days like that- extremely draining. Fortunately we don't get that often.
> You must eat to keep up your energy. Small frequent amounts of healthy food sound the way to go at this stage-just make sure that this doesn't mean you are eating more than usual, but you sound like eating enough is your problem not too much currently.


My weather station says it is only 42%- although the forecast was quite clear it would be 90%- I guess I should just say thank you!
I am supposed to be having visitors for lunch- that is always an incentive to cook.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> I think it was a leaving gift from her friends at her Guild in Plymouth after she had sold her house and moved away from them.


It sounds like I am learning what a leaving gift is. It makes total sense. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Can't keep up-- has Ohio Joy posted how Tim is doing?


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry for the confusion all. It isn't my birthday till May. The leaving card was because I have left Plymouth and moving to Romford when my place is ready, meanwhile I am in Lancashire with my sister. The token was a Thankyou from Embroideres Guild branch members as I was a committee member and ran the sales table for some years. I miss my dear friends there.
> Please all take care.


Always the down side of moving!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just took a tumble getting ready for the anniversary dinner. Got back on here and DH called and he's on his way home. I'm ok but now I'm even further behind. Think I'll be a little black and blue tomorrow. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yet another good ear ache home remedy....drops of 190 proof white alchol...drinking kind like White Lightning. Really does work. Believe it or not an Ear,Nose, Throat doctor told my friend this. I've used it now too. Put drops in and put in cotton ball and it will clear it right up. And just think....if it doesn't you can get so drunk with the remedy you won't remember your ear hurts! (Last part just being funny)


thewren said:


> that was always mother's remedy for an earache - she had a special olive oil in the fridge that she used. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just took a tumble getting ready for the anniversary dinner. Got back on here and DH called and he's on his way home. I'm ok but now I'm even further behind. Think I'll be a little black and blue tomorrow. :shock:


Don't bother about being behind make sure you haven't hurt yourself . Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Kathy you have really been sick for a long time. Will put you up high on my prayer list. So many folks have really had a difficult time shaking this flu/crud/whatever this year


gottastch said:


> Howdy - I've been absent again  I've had Influenza twice and it didn't clear so now I have pneumonia. I've been on antibiotics, steroids and an inhaler since Monday but things are not resolving at all. If anything, I think the tightness and coughing are worse. I called the doctor and I may be changed to different antibiotic. This has all been going on since December 16th! I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. Thankfully, my knitting time hasn't suffered too much. I just finished the last baby gift for Baby Johnson...a onesie with a band on the yoke of elephants. I have to sew the buttons on and block it yet but hope to share a photo soon.
> 
> Sorry I've missed out on all the conversation...just jumping in here to say hello.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just took a tumble getting ready for the anniversary dinner. Got back on here and DH called and he's on his way home. I'm ok but now I'm even further behind. Think I'll be a little black and blue tomorrow. :shock:


Oh,Daralene- where was the bubble wrap? Sorry to hear this!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You'll do just fine. Trust me. Gram said!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Gram!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not good Daralene......slow down and just take your time. Prayers that you will not be too sore and black & blue later on. Enjoy your wonderful anniversary dinner.


Cashmeregma said:


> I just took a tumble getting ready for the anniversary dinner. Got back on here and DH called and he's on his way home. I'm ok but now I'm even further behind. Think I'll be a little black and blue tomorrow. :shock:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just took a tumble getting ready for the anniversary dinner. Got back on here and DH called and he's on his way home. I'm ok but now I'm even further behind. Think I'll be a little black and blue tomorrow. :shock:


Hope you're not too sore tomorrow. Take care and enjoy your evening out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will be careful; not allergic to anything that I/we know of.
> 
> Finished the Wheatland Basket; seamed it up using a blue yarn single strand to add a touch of color to coordinate with the kitchen. Pretty pleased with it this time.
> 
> Got to call the vet tomorrow. DD's boyfriend brought his dog over Sunday. He thought the dog was over having kennel cough (a recued dog) and apparantly she was not. One of mine I'm pretty sure now has it. Little ticked off. Feel bad for my furbaby Mario the chihuahua/jack russell mix. Hoping no other pick it up. Will discuss it with vet tomorrow.


I like the basket!! Boo to the kennel cough. Hope not.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No more stress than usual. Today though when I was at the doctor I mentioned that her throat was really hurting her now. He asked if she was taking the antibiotic that they called in for her. I said "you didnt give her an antibiotic only something for nausea. He said her blood work came back and the white blood cell count was high so they had called in an antibiotic...duh....the office failed to call and let us know. So when I got my prescriptions filled I picked up hers and she is now taking it for an upper respiratory infection. Little irritated at the doc office.


Prayers for DD!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, I hope you are on the mend soon. This winters flu seems to be a holy terror. Be sure to take it easy as it seems to come back if you do too much, too soon.



gottastch said:


> Howdy - I've been absent again  I've had Influenza twice and it didn't clear so now I have pneumonia. I've been on antibiotics, steroids and an inhaler since Monday but things are not resolving at all. If anything, I think the tightness and coughing are worse. I called the doctor and I may be changed to different antibiotic. This has all been going on since December 16th! I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. Thankfully, my knitting time hasn't suffered too much. I just finished the last baby gift for Baby Johnson...a onesie with a band on the yoke of elephants. I have to sew the buttons on and block it yet but hope to share a photo soon.
> 
> Sorry I've missed out on all the conversation...just jumping in here to say hello.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not to worry; I will ONLY take it on day it is excrutiating. Otherwise I'll use the tramadol and then as little as possible. Pardon my French but I sometimes feel that I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't with these meds.


French pardoned! I think they purposely make meds that help one thing but make others worse or create new issues!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, I'm all ready and I'm not hurting any more. I stayed on the floor a minute as it takes a while to get up, but silly me, I had washed the kitchen floor and lifted the rug all alone the edge to get under it and left it propped with chairs and my foot caught it. I would prefer no rug but the previous owners had it and it left the linoleum quite discolored, so no choice. If we can ever get this 30 yr. old floor replaced, believe me, there will be no rug any more. I couldn't believe I didn't hit my head as the counter was right in front and the island to the side. Finally an advantage to being short.

Now to be all composed when DH pulls up and gracefully walk out to the car. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Rather appropriate though as I have fallen many times over the years.

Edit: 6:41 Yay, knee isn't hurting any more. Looks like all my padding worked. Fluffy little me. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH wasn't feeling well tonight and went to bed super early. Said he kept feeling dizzy. He thinks it may be his sinuses as he was doing quite a bit of sanding today on the table he is making for us and of course didn't wear a mask....stubborn man sometimes. Hoping he will feel better in the morning.
> 
> Speaking of morning, I'm going on to bed myself now; almost midnight. Prayers will be said for all in need for a return to good health. Special prayers for Tim and family as they travel to hospital tomorrow. Also an early happy anniversary to Daralene and her DH.
> {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}


Hope it's only the dust but even that isn't good. Prayers he is better tomorrow.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was really good to meet up in Goulburn too- pity the skype connection did not truly connect us. Every one was too busy when we finally got through.


~~~That's something we might improve on this year.....ideas? suggestions? I agree it was hard to hear and it was noisy at the "up above" group.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think Sturgis is on the way to Defiance. :thumbup:


 :XD: :XD: Not sure the guys would think so :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's something we might improve on this year.....ideas? suggestions? I agree it was hard to hear and it was noisy at the "up above" group.


And most were so busy with classes that we really missed out- also I think Skype cuts out a bit when on a call with a large group- does it give a small window for each person connected? Can't remember. 
Sorry for no positives.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottastch, Oh my goodness. So sorry to hear how long you have been sick. Hope they get this under control with the new antibiotic. We were just talking today about taking probiotics and you surely need them. Big Hugs with healing wishes.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You need this Gwen . Was on KP


~~~This is SO Gwen! We'll look forward to your version next August!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just took a tumble getting ready for the anniversary dinner. Got back on here and DH called and he's on his way home. I'm ok but now I'm even further behind. Think I'll be a little black and blue tomorrow. :shock:


I'm glad you didn't break any bones, at least the black & blue heals a little faster. Have a nice supper out.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Howdy - I've been absent again  I've had Influenza twice and it didn't clear so now I have pneumonia. I've been on antibiotics, steroids and an inhaler since Monday but things are not resolving at all. If anything, I think the tightness and coughing are worse. I called the doctor and I may be changed to different antibiotic. This has all been going on since December 16th! I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. Thankfully, my knitting time hasn't suffered too much. I just finished the last baby gift for Baby Johnson...a onesie with a band on the yoke of elephants. I have to sew the buttons on and block it yet but hope to share a photo soon.
> 
> Sorry I've missed out on all the conversation...just jumping in here to say hello.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you're having this crud hang on so long. It does sound like you need a different antibiotic. There's been some nasty stuff going around this winter!
Praying you're soon well.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad you're doing OK. Nice to hear there are advantages to being"fluffy"



Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I'm all ready and I'm not hurting any more. I stayed on the floor a minute as it takes a while to get up, but silly me, I had washed the kitchen floor and lifted the rug all alone the edge to get under it and left it propped with chairs and my foot caught it. I would prefer no rug but the previous owners had it and it left the linoleum quite discolored, so no choice. If we can ever get this 30 yr. old floor replaced, believe me, there will be no rug any more. I couldn't believe I didn't hit my head as the counter was right in front and the island to the side. Finally an advantage to being short.
> 
> Now to be all composed when DH pulls up and gracefully walk out to the car. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Rather appropriate though as I have fallen many times over the years.
> 
> Edit: 6:41 Yay, knee isn't hurting any more. Looks like all my padding worked. Fluffy little me. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Bulldog - I stay tired as well, problem is I'm alone, and it's up to me to do it all. No other choice. I have several chronic medical conditions and they get the best of me. I'm down for a couple hours, then up again and try some more, never ending. I've NEVER been caught up in all my 70 years, don't think it will happen. Always more to do than I can get done,etc. Sharon


It is hard when you have to do it all. Have you heard that the weatherman are talking about snow mixed with rain for us on Mon?
Take care and give your "Little Girl" an ear rub and a head scratch from me!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry for the confusion all. It isn't my birthday till May. The leaving card was because I have left Plymouth and moving to Romford when my place is ready, meanwhile I am in Lancashire with my sister. The token was a Thankyou from Embroideres Guild branch members as I was a committee member and ran the sales table for some years. I miss my dear friends there.
> Please all take care.


What a nice gesture. And now you can make new friends!! Even though I'm sure you were glad to be there with your sister when she needed you, I know you're more than ready for your own place!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just took a tumble getting ready for the anniversary dinner. Got back on here and DH called and he's on his way home. I'm ok but now I'm even further behind. Think I'll be a little black and blue tomorrow. :shock:


Oh Daralene!! I hope you're not too sore. And that it doesn't make you enjoy your anniversary dinner less.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We're supposed to get a rain/snow mix maybe tonight/tomorrow, but the wind has been wacko all day (not that cold, just blustery). It's been a strange winter!

I'm hoping to finish my cowl tonight, so I'm off to crochet the edging.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> No apology needed Martina. Just me not putting two and two together.
> Please don't judge other Americans by me. I've lived so many places that sometimes I get confused by phrases.


We all get confused at times , there are phrases we all use that are strange to those from different areas. Some people are confused about which side of the road is the correct one for driving, as Sam knows!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not to worry; I will ONLY take it on day it is excrutiating. Otherwise I'll use the tramadol and then as little as possible. Pardon my French but I sometimes feel that I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't with these meds.


That is true for anyone needing medicine. Weigh out the odds of life with and life without the medicines. Do what the doctor suggests and discuss it with them as needed. I do hope that you can control the pain and discomfort.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I'm all ready and I'm not hurting any more. I stayed on the floor a minute as it takes a while to get up, but silly me, I had washed the kitchen floor and lifted the rug all alone the edge to get under it and left it propped with chairs and my foot caught it. I would prefer no rug but the previous owners had it and it left the linoleum quite discolored, so no choice. If we can ever get this 30 yr. old floor replaced, believe me, there will be no rug any more. I couldn't believe I didn't hit my head as the counter was right in front and the island to the side. Finally an advantage to being short.
> 
> Now to be all composed when DH pulls up and gracefully walk out to the car. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Rather appropriate though as I have fallen many times over the years.
> 
> Edit: 6:41 Yay, knee isn't hurting any more. Looks like all my padding worked. Fluffy little me. :thumbup:


Have a wonderful time and no more falling xxxx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it does.


Lurker 2 said:


> And most were so busy with classes that we really missed out- also I think Skype cuts out a bit when on a call with a large group- does it give a small window for each person connected? Can't remember.
> Sorry for no positives.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ummmmmm.....don't think I will do this to my van but perhaps my truck and the truck won't make it that far I'm afraid. It woud be fun though.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~This is SO Gwen! We'll look forward to your version next August!!!!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Just marking my place Nite all
Trish


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Cashmeregma. What a blessing to share with your DH.

Gwen...So sorry to hear of the kennel cough going through the home. I do hope you can get it under control soon.

Gottastch...Praying for healing for you so you will be able to love on the grandbaby when born.

Praying also for Tim and the family in whatever he is enduring.

I stopped by Bella's family tonight to gift some boxes of cereal. I found our she had just gotten out of the hospital after spending the week in intensive care unit. She could not tolerate her feedings which are given through the G tube. Today is Faith's birthday so the family will celebrate that as well.

Matthew has started on vacation Bible school decorations. Tonight I went with him as we were trying to figure out snacks for this year's event. We were trying to figure out servings for a few snacks so we had a group of us serving, counting and then eating the snack. So much fun.

This morning, while I was eating breakfast, I had a major nose bleed. That came as a complete surprise. Does anyone have any suggestions to avoid such an event? I need to get to sleep so I can be up at 2:30 in the morning to get ready for work. Thinking of everyone and praying that all could be well.

Julie...I wish you well with the move. Do make sure to eat small snacks and continue drinking the water.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Will never catch up this week, skimming and reading as i can. Was back at the Dr today cold is better not gone but better. She said if I start going downhill again just email her and will send in a prescription dont have to see her. So nice!!! Also going to try changing my thyroid meds and see if we can improve that. 

Wind and bitter cold to come back this weekend along with snow some day could be quite a bit of snow. Will believe it when i see it.

Hope that everyone is doing well and staying healthy.
Prayers and hugs


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pacer, if your nose bleeds like that again please tell your Doctor. Could be high blood pressure or a nasal polyp or nothing at all but wise to tell him/ her I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Howdy - I've been absent again  I've had Influenza twice and it didn't clear so now I have pneumonia. I've been on antibiotics, steroids and an inhaler since Monday but things are not resolving at all. If anything, I think the tightness and coughing are worse. I called the doctor and I may be changed to different antibiotic. This has all been going on since December 16th! I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. Thankfully, my knitting time hasn't suffered too much. I just finished the last baby gift for Baby Johnson...a onesie with a band on the yoke of elephants. I have to sew the buttons on and block it yet but hope to share a photo soon.
> 
> Sorry I've missed out on all the conversation...just jumping in here to say hello.
> 
> ...


It's a long time to not feel well dohope you finally start to pick up soon.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Sam, when I learn how to post pictures I will post some of the costumes. My daughter is coming over this week-end. Maybe she will have time to teach me how to post pictures. I just can't figure it out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I see. I'm not familiar with that term. I've lived so many places you would think I would be. I relate to it as moving and thus :roll: my confusion. Of course that would be it. I'm more familiar with retirement gift, moving gift, but that makes sense and I'm sure you are right. Thank you. I will know next time. If I'd remembered she was moving it would have helped.


So it's simply a difference in terms- moving/leaving. Moving for us is like Julie is doing, moving house but staying inn the same general area. Leaving means moving from one area to another area- hence leaving!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm just doing a quick pop in to see if we've heard from Joy on how Tim's doing...keeping them all in prayers.

Happy Anniversary Darlene and Bill---and many many more!! Hope the bruises aren't too bad and that you're not sore again tomorrow. Enjoy your dinner date!

So sorry that this flu crud is still making lives miserable...I think I'm finally over it and am very thankful that it didn't get into the bronchitis or pneumonia that some of you have gotten. I hope that everyone who is ailing with this or other things get better soon.

Julie - sending you good vibes for a successful move...wish I could be there to help out. I still have pretty good upper body strength from throwing all those hay bales when I was a teenager---I could make short work of some of your boxes. 

The drive home was uneventful -- and I got a phone call from the girls soon afterwards with a Facetime (iPhone) call with their saying thank you...I have so many funny stories about their new kitty, Murray. He was rummaging in the toy basket and then fell asleep - remember the ET in the closet. ...he was also underfoot while I was trying to cook (or he was trying to get up on the counter etc.) I once found him in the lazy susan bottom cabinet....I had to be on the watch out for him constantly and it took me twice as long to make the white chicken chilli and Texas Taco bake. I was paranoid that he was going to run out the door whenever I went in and out from the grocery shopping etc....It would have made a hilarious video to see me peeking in and around the door every time I opened it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just took a tumble getting ready for the anniversary dinner. Got back on here and DH called and he's on his way home. I'm ok but now I'm even further behind. Think I'll be a little black and blue tomorrow. :shock:


Thats not good- spoils your anniversary.
See later that you feeling OK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry for the confusion all. It isn't my birthday till May. The leaving card was because I have left Plymouth and moving to Romford when my place is ready, meanwhile I am in Lancashire with my sister. The token was a Thankyou from Embroideres Guild branch members as I was a committee member and ran the sales table for some years. I miss my dear friends there.
> Please all take care.


Thats always a problem with leaving an area. You might feel better once you get into your place and can start making new friends- currently you are up in the air. No old friends round no point in developing new ones.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Anniversary Cashmeregma. What a blessing to share with your DH.
> 
> Gwen...So sorry to hear of the kennel cough going through the home. I do hope you can get it under control soon.
> 
> ...


Pacer, my DDs get nosebleeds when the air in the house is very dry. They got them as little kids and still get them. Try a saline spray a couple times a day and try to raise the humidity in your house. That has helped the girls - they know the house is too dry when they get nosebleeds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And most were so busy with classes that we really missed out- also I think Skype cuts out a bit when on a call with a large group- does it give a small window for each person connected? Can't remember.
> Sorry for no positives.


Could also be that a hotels internet is not all that good and so struggles. The year before Sams internet couldn't cope.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Anniversary Cashmeregma. What a blessing to share with your DH.
> 
> Gwen...So sorry to hear of the kennel cough going through the home. I do hope you can get it under control soon.
> 
> ...


No problem for the water! Had a two egg omelet for lunch. so today is ok.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> We all get confused at times , there are phrases we all use that are strange to those from different areas. Some people are confused about which side of the road is the correct one for driving, as Sam knows!


I'm not one of those!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm just doing a quick pop in to see if we've heard from Joy on how Tim's doing...keeping them all in prayers.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Darlene and Bill---and many many more!! Hope the bruises aren't too bad and that you're not sore again tomorrow. Enjoy your dinner date!
> 
> ...


It would be nice to meet up!

BTW I am on the phone right now to Marge Whaples. she is a lot better than she was for much of last year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yet another good ear ache home remedy....drops of 190 proof white alchol...drinking kind like White Lightning. Really does work. Believe it or not an Ear,Nose, Throat doctor told my friend this. I've used it now too. Put drops in and put in cotton ball and it will clear it right up. And just think....if it doesn't you can get so drunk with the remedy you won't remember your ear hurts! (Last part just being funny)


I'm thinking it might be good for a sore throat and at the end of gargling you just swallow. :shock: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be nice to meet up!
> 
> BTW I am on the phone right now to Marge Whaples. she is a lot better than she was for much of last year.


Good to hear of her--I think of her often!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know if your air is too dry in your home you can get anose bleed. Perhaps you need to have a humidifier going.


pacer said:


> Happy Anniversary Cashmeregma. What a blessing to share with your DH.
> 
> Gwen...So sorry to hear of the kennel cough going through the home. I do hope you can get it under control soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much everybody for all your concern about my falling. I will let you know tomorrow how I am but I feel great right now. Pretty shaken at the time but had a lovely evening out. Took DH forever to come in the restaurant as he dropped me off at the door and when he finally came in he said someone backed into him. He was already in the spot and they were off to the side and backed right into him. The person said they will take care of everything as they sell cars and have a place that will fix it. I wasn't there and DH wanted to get in for our anniversary, so he said ok. I'll let you know how that works out. So funny. We eloped in bad weather, a blizzard in fact, and it was miserable out tonight. Really slick roads, but can you believe this little restaurant was completely full on a Thursday night and it isn't cheap either but not ridiculously expensive. Every bite of the meal was just so delicious. I had sea bass with artichokes, olives, and a light lemon sauce. DH had salmon with a tomato sauce. Even every bite of the veggies was yummy. At the end they brought us a profiterole/little cream puff with a lit candle in it for our celebration. 

Wanted to show you the bind off I did for the sock. It isn't perfect yet, but I think I have it down now so the next one will be even better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going off to knit; attempting the baby-all-in-one-top that Melody made all the time. Crossing my fingers. 

I'm concerned that we haven't heard from Ohio Joy about Tim. Keeping him in prayer along with Kathy (Gottastch), Sassafras, Dawn, Kate, Martina & sister, and any others whose name I can't recall right this moment. {{{{{HUGS}}}}} TTYL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I have finally reached the end of your postings since I posted about Tim needing to see the neurosurgeon today.

Thank you all for your prayers and concern for him, his mom and me. This is the situation: The high school building is old and the two upper floors, where most of his classes meet, are both quite warm when the weather is such as we've had here this week. Consequently, he sweats--he's 16 and male and quite slender. Tim has physical therapy 2x a week at school and she works him strenuously. His SWASH brace which he wears externally covers his incision site over the spine quite closely. These three combined caused the perspiration to run down his spine, onto the sutures and saturate them. They, in turn, disintegrated and came out. 

The fluid buildup following the surgery caused pressure against the not-quite-healed areas and made a way to the outside. That fluid compounded the moisture levels in the area and it became really gross- and infected-looking. It took four hours to get into the queue to be attended to and then discharged with instructions and antibiotics. Air-drying and meds without the brace and binder and no school for the next 3 or 4 days should do the trick. 

He handled the sutures necessary to close the opening well although the anesthesia did not work for him (and apparently several others who required it this morning) in spite of the large discomfort he felt during the procedure. He never lost his appetite, so you know that he is okay.

He never displayed any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. Thank God !!!

We managed the drive safely in spite of the ice, snow and freezing rain. Traffic was relatively light traveling both ways.

Came home and made potato soup and cheese biscuits for dinner. I am still stuffed.

Life is good and I am blessed to know you all. Thank you for being my sisters and brothers. I love you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going off to knit; attempting the baby-all-in-one-top that Melody made all the time. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> I'm concerned that we haven't heard from Ohio Joy about Tim. Keeping him in prayer along with Kathy (Gottastch), Sassafras, Dawn, Kate, Martina & sister, and any others whose name I can't recall right this moment. {{{{{HUGS}}}}} TTYL


I'm quite concerned about Tim too. I know OH. Joy must be still in the hospital and hoping we are praying. Which we are.

Hope all who are ill will soon be feeling better.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyway you post is perfectly fine. I enjoy reading what you write.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just saw your post Joy and I am so relieved that it wasn't what I was fearing. Spinal fluid leakage would have been bad too.

Big Hugs and hope you and Tim sleep well tonight. Thank goodness you were ok on those roads. Bad here too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As I was writing the summary and writing about the mammogram results I remembered David said that they have compared results of breast surgeons, blind laymen (with I assume some training in breast examination) and mammograms. The blind people were much more effective than the surgeons in feeling lumps and in some cases even picked up lumps that the mammograms missed.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, darlin'. I'm so glad you had a great anniversary dinner tonight. You are a jewel.

Ohio Joy

Good night, all. be safe, rest well and take care.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Joy, so glad to read the news about Tim. What a relief. He has been on my mind all day.
Kathy so hope you get rid of the pnuemonia.
Dawn, you feel better also.
Daralene, glad you didn't get hurt and so happy the restaurant was a success.linda


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Joy, good to hear that Tim's problem isn't as serious as thought and hope he heals well now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What a releif that it is just a minor infection and nothing more serious.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wanted to show you the bind off I did for the sock. It isn't perfect yet, but I think I have it down now so the next one will be even better.


Glad you had a lovely dinner, and hope the car will all be settled easily--what a thing to happen today!

Joy, healing thoughts for Tim and so glad to know it was not as serious as we feared.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have finally reached the end of your postings since I posted about Tim needing to see the neurosurgeon today.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and concern for him, his mom and me. This is the situation: The high school building is old and the two upper floors, where most of his classes meet, are both quite warm when the weather is such as we've had here this week. Consequently, he sweats--he's 16 and male and quite slender. Tim has physical therapy 2x a week at school and she works him strenuously. His SWASH brace which he wears externally covers his incision site over the spine quite closely. These three combined caused the perspiration to run down his spine, onto the sutures and saturate them. They, in turn, disintegrated and came out.
> 
> ...


That's awesome news. Hope he continues to heal! So glad to hear you had a safe trip and are now home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Joy, good to hear that Tim's problem isn't as serious as thought and hope he heals well now.


From me, too. It was a concern that we did not hear for so long- but you must have been tired, with that long wait, the winter conditions for driving, and then needing to feed the family.
God Bless everyone at your place.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wanted to show you the bind off I did for the sock. It isn't perfect yet, but I think I have it down now so the next one will be even better.


Meal sounded wonderful. Glad you seem ok after falls-- they can do great damage!

And now, how did you do that bind off??? It is REALLY neat.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I have finally reached the end of your postings since I posted about Tim needing to see the neurosurgeon today.
> 
> Life is good and I am blessed to know you all. Thank you for being my sisters and brothers. I love you all.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Just delighted things are going to be OK. It sounded so horrible and beyond anything most of us have ever experienced. Glad you are all safe. Tim is a brave guy!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Prayers for all who are ill or hurting-- get better fast. Please stay safe if you are having awful weather.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ohio Joy, so happy Tim is ok.
Daralene, hope you aren't sore tomorrow from fall. Glad dinner yummy. Hope the guy follows through on fixing car.
Went to knitting group today. Package with jacket and car keys came!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be fabulous, then I could take my yarn camping with me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have always taken my yarn camping, even when we tent camped! Which is before I learned to knit. I always carried yarn and crochet hook.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Caren may need to start a list for her. Of course we'd probably have to pay transportation, or, she could come to the KTP and we'll all just line up, we could keep her busy for at least 3 days.


 :thumbup: And I would save her some time for the rest of you, cause she wouldn't have to give me a tatoo!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, thankfully he has inherited his grandfathers iron stomach.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!! And thank you for taking it on. I'm so excited, I am definitely going to go this year. I am, I am, I am.


Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is!
> 
> I heard from the Landlord about half an hour ago- the house is empty so I am to start moving in, very soon. Just have to find someone with a licence to hire a truck.


good news! Hope it is nice and clean, ready for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Just like having a good mechanic in the house but having to make an appointment to get fixed.


Or electrician...... Of course , he is industrial, not residential........


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> good news! Hope it is nice and clean, ready for you!


Still don't know for sure- I had hoped to hear today- but I guess as it is only 5 -30 pm, there is still time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a frozen snowy northeast England it snowed last night and stayed Don't know how long it will stay as the skies are clear blue but it felt lovely and fresh when I took the dog out .feeling a lot better this morning can finally breath through my nose again and my head feels as if it's mine again .Didnt walk as far as I normally go as I did start to feel tired out .According to mishka spring is on it's way or so her fur coat thinks as she has started to moult .She looks like the poor sheep dog out of the specsavers advert here in England . Apparently arctic dogs moult twice a year not once like other breeds and it's nothing to do with temperature it's to do with the amount of sunlight hours .
> 
> I hope everybody is staying warm and safe in all the bad weather . Be careful on them roads
> 
> ...


Sonja, I am so glad you are feeling better! My Basset/Shepherd always shed spring and fall. Well, all the time, but the big ones were spring and fall! I sure miss him. He's been gone since 1993.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you are feeling a bit better!
> I had a magnificent number of boxes delivered by my friend Lusi- so should be able to pack the remaining things! The pile is on Ringo's sofa, and nearly reaches the ceiling!


Yay! Glad someone gave you boxes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a good day's drive. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think Sturgis is on the way to Defiance. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe I should share my bubble wrap - sending you tons of healing energy. hopefully bruises will be all you have. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I just took a tumble getting ready for the anniversary dinner. Got back on here and DH called and he's on his way home. I'm ok but now I'm even further behind. Think I'll be a little black and blue tomorrow. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I say - ignore the faded flooring - get rid of the rug. and I bet bill would say the same thing if he knew you fell. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I'm all ready and I'm not hurting any more. I stayed on the floor a minute as it takes a while to get up, but silly me, I had washed the kitchen floor and lifted the rug all alone the edge to get under it and left it propped with chairs and my foot caught it. I would prefer no rug but the previous owners had it and it left the linoleum quite discolored, so no choice. If we can ever get this 30 yr. old floor replaced, believe me, there will be no rug any more. I couldn't believe I didn't hit my head as the counter was right in front and the island to the side. Finally an advantage to being short.
> 
> Now to be all composed when DH pulls up and gracefully walk out to the car. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Rather appropriate though as I have fallen many times over the years.
> 
> Edit: 6:41 Yay, knee isn't hurting any more. Looks like all my padding worked. Fluffy little me. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we americans drive on the right side of the road - and there are others that drive - well - they don't drive on the right side. --- sam



martina said:


> We all get confused at times , there are phrases we all use that are strange to those from different areas. Some people are confused about which side of the road is the correct one for driving, as Sam knows!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

slept tight trish. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Just marking my place Nite all
> Trish


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I keep my nostrils coated with ky - it is water based and keeps them moist so they don't dry out. I know it sounds silly but it really works. --- sam



pacer said:


> Happy Anniversary Cashmeregma. What a blessing to share with your DH.
> 
> Gwen...So sorry to hear of the kennel cough going through the home. I do hope you can get it under control soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Great news about Tim and happy that you were able to have a safe trip home. Prayers that he will heal quickly with no further problems.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nicely done daralene - you will soon be the sox queen. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much everybody for all your concern about my falling. I will let you know tomorrow how I am but I feel great right now. Pretty shaken at the time but had a lovely evening out. Took DH forever to come in the restaurant as he dropped me off at the door and when he finally came in he said someone backed into him. He was already in the spot and they were off to the side and backed right into him. The person said they will take care of everything as they sell cars and have a place that will fix it. I wasn't there and DH wanted to get in for our anniversary, so he said ok. I'll let you know how that works out. So funny. We eloped in bad weather, a blizzard in fact, and it was miserable out tonight. Really slick roads, but can you believe this little restaurant was completely full on a Thursday night and it isn't cheap either but not ridiculously expensive. Every bite of the meal was just so delicious. I had sea bass with artichokes, olives, and a light lemon sauce. DH had salmon with a tomato sauce. Even every bite of the veggies was yummy. At the end they brought us a profiterole/little cream puff with a lit candle in it for our celebration.
> 
> Wanted to show you the bind off I did for the sock. It isn't perfect yet, but I think I have it down now so the next one will be even better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news joy - so glad it wasn't any worse. hopefully it will now heal up quickly and not cause any more problems. --- sam --- how go the goslings?



jheiens said:


> I have finally reached the end of your postings since I posted about Tim needing to see the neurosurgeon today.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and concern for him, his mom and me. This is the situation: The high school building is old and the two upper floors, where most of his classes meet, are both quite warm when the weather is such as we've had here this week. Consequently, he sweats--he's 16 and male and quite slender. Tim has physical therapy 2x a week at school and she works him strenuously. His SWASH brace which he wears externally covers his incision site over the spine quite closely. These three combined caused the perspiration to run down his spine, onto the sutures and saturate them. They, in turn, disintegrated and came out.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> we americans drive on the right side of the road - and there are others that drive - well - they don't drive on the right side. --- sam


But right isn't the same as correct, Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! Glad someone gave you boxes!


And already several are full!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> But right isn't the same as correct, Sam.


Good on you Martina!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I really like that bind off, too, Daralene--I can see it on hats as well--would love to see how that works.

Now off to bed...the wind is still howling but so far no rain/snow. We'll see what we wake up to, I guess!

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Better late than never is my story. Here is the recipe I use for Herb bread. I got it on line and is has no author lasted so I have no idea who wrote the recipe.

Poppy 
Seed Onion Dill Bread

1 cup water
2 Tablespoons margarine (I use butter)
3 cups bread flour
2 Tablespoons instant dry milk powder
2 Tablespoons sugar
2 Tablespoons instant minced onion* 
1 1/2 Teaspoon dill weed or dill seed (I use which one I grab first)*
1 1/2 teaspoon poppy seed*
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoon active dry yeast

Instructions:
Put ingredients into bread machine pan in order listed. Process on white bread cycle: light or medium crust as desired.

* We like a stronger "herb" flavor so I add more, maybe double, the amount of onion, dill and poppy seeds.
I sometimes make dinner rolls from the same recipe. Run the machine on the dough cycle and form into rolls, let rise and bake about 350 for 12-15 minutes.

This is about DHs favorite bread recipe. We use it for toast as well as meat or cheese sandwiches. Will admit that I think it is terrible with peanut butter.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I keep my nostrils coated with ky - it is water based and keeps them moist so they don't dry out. I know it sounds silly but it really works. --- sam


I have been keeping my nose moist during all the constrution here. I have used ky for Seth when he had a cold. I tell everyone about it, I do get some funny looks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is still dark and silly o'clock. The house is very quiet at the moment, even the cats are sleeping. Figured seems how I am up I might as well check in. Floors in backroom and the bath are finished. 

Coffee today was shared with me from across the pond. Resharing with everyone. 

Healing energies going out to allij need. (((((((((((((GROUP HUGS)))))))))))))) 
Extra gentle hugs for Josephine and anyone else whos fm is acting up. 
Send a bit of love to the person you see looking like world is sitting on their shoulders. It lifts your spirits as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning, Caren- I am just off to lie down being 8 pm., and the time I can usually sleep. Very hot still here. Should have the keys to the new house by 12 noon tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, Caren- I am just off to lie down being 8 pm., and the time I can usually sleep. Very hot still here. Should have the keys to the new house by 12 noon tomorrow.


Good night Julie sleep well, or as well as the weather allows. I am excited for you!!! Glad you will finally be getting the keys and can move. A bright new beginning for you. Hugs for you dear lady. 
I should really be getting back to sleep it is still too early to be up, 2:12am. :XD: :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> So it's simply a difference in terms- moving/leaving. Moving for us is like Julie is doing, moving house but staying inn the same general area. Leaving means moving from one area to another area- hence leaving!


 . Isn't funny how we all speak the same language but in in our own way .When I was little and learning swedish and English I apparently spoke sentences in half swedish half English . So it's not my fault if I get confused I was raised that way 😀


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> We all get confused at times , there are phrases we all use that are strange to those from different areas. Some people are confused about which side of the road is the correct one for driving, as Sam knows!


Don't start!! :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I have finally reached the end of your postings since I posted about Tim needing to see the neurosurgeon today.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and concern for him, his mom and me. This is the situation: The high school building is old and the two upper floors, where most of his classes meet, are both quite warm when the weather is such as we've had here this week. Consequently, he sweats--he's 16 and male and quite slender. Tim has physical therapy 2x a week at school and she works him strenuously. His SWASH brace which he wears externally covers his incision site over the spine quite closely. These three combined caused the perspiration to run down his spine, onto the sutures and saturate them. They, in turn, disintegrated and came out.
> 
> ...


So pleased to hear that Tim has no major problem. A long drive and wait to be seen but I'm sure worth it for that reassurance. Hope he now goes from strength to strength.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> So pleased to hear that Tim has no major problem. A long drive and wait to be seen but I'm sure worth it for that reassurance. Hope he now goes from strength to strength.


I'm also very pleased and happy that you are all safely home again . I hope the wound now heals quickly and pain free 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is still dark and silly o'clock. The house is very quiet at the moment, even the cats are sleeping. Figured seems how I am up I might as well check in. Floors in backroom and the bath are finished.
> 
> Coffee today was shared with me from across the pond. Resharing with everyone.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely. Your new floor looks beautiful. Can't help asking ..........are you going to take up pole dancing??? You have the perfect pole in the middle!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> nicely done daralene - you will soon be the sox queen. --- sam


I agree with Sam your socks are beautiful Daralene 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is still dark and silly o'clock. The house is very quiet at the moment, even the cats are sleeping. Figured seems how I am up I might as well check in. Floors in backroom and the bath are finished.
> 
> Coffee today was shared with me from across the pond. Resharing with everyone.
> 
> ...


I need one of them signs just long enough to reach the nearest coffee shop and hope they would take pity on me and deliver a lovely hot coffee . 
Rooms looking great , what a difference a week makes . Is there music to go with the pole ? 😉


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Coming along nicely. Your new floor looks beautiful. Can't help asking ..........are you going to take up pole dancing??? You have the perfect pole in the middle!! :lol: :lol:


Snap I thought the same 😃


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Coming along nicely. Your new floor looks beautiful. Can't help asking ..........are you going to take up pole dancing??? You have the perfect pole in the middle!! :lol: :lol:


Thanks son#3 did good picking it put. Well now that's an idea, it could be fun. Hmm must ask my sweetie what he thinks of the idea. :wink: The pole is there because the original contractor didn't put in a proper size beam. The pole stays until I canfind a steel beam long enough to put in.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Snap I thought the same 😃


  :XD: I am afraid I would not be very good at it at all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need one of them signs just long enough to reach the nearest coffee shop and hope they would take pity on me and deliver a lovely hot coffee .
> Rooms looking great , what a difference a week makes . Is there music to go with the pole ? 😉


That would be fabulous if the coffee shop would deliver. I was surprised that they actually got as far alone as they did this week. They first of may there might be ribbons and music for the pole. I was thinking a flower pot around it with strings going up for peas and beans.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been up just long enough to catch up- but time to try to rest again.
Have a lovely day to all in Britain! and America as it comes to daylight! Approaching 10 -45 here (pm!)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> That would be fabulous if the coffee shop would deliver. I was surprised that they actually got as far alone as they did this week. They first of may there might be ribbons and music for the pole. I was thinking a flower pot around it with strings going up for peas and beans.


I am quite good at dancing round a May pole but in Sweden we do it at the midsummer festival in June Lovely happy time for all swedish people especially if the weather cooperates


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been up just long enough to catch up- but time to try to rest again.
> Have a lovely day to all in Britain! and America as it comes to daylight! Approaching 10 -45 here (pm!)


Good night Julie hope you get some sleep


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been up just long enough to catch up- but time to try to rest again.
> Have a lovely day to all in Britain! and America as it comes to daylight! Approaching 10 -45 here (pm!)


Have a good sleep,hope you wake refreshed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Good morning from a beautiful blue skied north East England wonder how long that will last . Yesterday we had everything from blue skies to snow and back again in a blink of an eye Well did the cleaning up downstairs yesterday so today I have a fun day with the upstairs planned how exciting is that Although tomorrow I am doing something very brave I'm going shopping with my youngest son so I better rob the bank first as even grocery shopping cost twice as much when he comes and he is driving so very brave of me indeed good job I don't drink 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am quite good at dancing round a May pole but in Sweden we do it at the midsummer festival in June Lovely happy time for all swedish people especially if the weather cooperates


We have a lot of May birthdays in the family, was a nice way to get everyone together. All the girls would make lovely willow crowns. They wore them again at midsummer. Well really they wore them as much as was allowed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren - you are up at silly o'clock. I like the coffee--thanks. I stopped at a bakery on my way out of Madison yesterday - They have the best croissants -- it's National Croissant day (at least according to Facebook) -- I'm so swayed by the power of advertising! So breakfast this a.m. is a croissant with apricot marmalade and some black coffee, but I'll wait until 8:00 a.m. or so--I'm hoping to go back to sleep.

I love the way your room looks -- it's going to be so much fun having family times in there. If you take up pole dancing just remember the bubble wrap --- we have way too many falls and injuries coming our way again.

I have no idea why I'm awake---back to bed for me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh dear, I am about 90 pages behind :shock: I am just going to skim through so excuse me for not posting much please. Take care everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a beautiful blue skied north East England wonder how long that will last . Yesterday we had everything from blue skies to snow and back again in a blink of an eye Well did the cleaning up downstairs yesterday so today I have a fun day with the upstairs planned how exciting is that Although tomorrow I am doing something very brave I'm going shopping with my youngest son so I better rob the bank first as even grocery shopping cost twice as much when he comes and he is driving so very brave of me indeed good job I don't drink
> Sonja


I know what you mean about the shopping costing twice as much. I have that problem with my girls than my boys. Including the ones that are out of the house. My youngest wanted me to go out driving with him last night. I made him call his father for that. I am not a good passenger. He is a good driver, once he has gotten his license maybe, but he drives like me :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohio Joy - So relieved to hear that Tim is ok. You and your DD must be delighted and exhausted I'll bet!
Julie - Pleased to hear news of Marge.
Daralene - Take care!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> we americans drive on the right side of the road - and there are others that drive - well - they don't drive on the right side. --- sam


Oh no, here we go again! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> But right isn't the same as correct, Sam.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from a beautiful blue skied north East England wonder how long that will last . Yesterday we had everything from blue skies to snow and back again in a blink of an eye Well did the cleaning up downstairs yesterday so today I have a fun day with the upstairs planned how exciting is that Although tomorrow I am doing something very brave I'm going shopping with my youngest son so I better rob the bank first as even grocery shopping cost twice as much when he comes and he is driving so very brave of me indeed good job I don't drink
> Sonja


Lovely blue sky here too. Didn't get any snow yesterday only hailstones mid afternoon. Don't think we're likely to get any snow now at least for the foreseeable future. Have to go out at some time today but it's so cold! I have a man in the house doing some decorating for me so he has dust sheets etc all over the place and the dust is everywhere so no point in trying to do any housework today. At least that's my excuse! Have a million things I should be doing but I'm not. I'll start spring cleaning (maybe) when he's finished.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Howdy - I've been absent again  I've had Influenza twice and it didn't clear so now I have pneumonia. I've been on antibiotics, steroids and an inhaler since Monday but things are not resolving at all.
> 
> Kathy J.


I do hope you can get some help soon. Prayers for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> just in time for valentine's day. --- sam
> 
> http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2015/01/raspberry-covered-devils-food-cake.html


That looks wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My weather station says it is only 42%- although the forecast was quite clear it would be 90%- I guess I should just say thank you!
> I am supposed to be having visitors for lunch- that is always an incentive to cook.


Visitors are a GOOD thing :thumbup: I am pleased that the humity has not been as forecast. I find it hard to cope with.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I know what you mean about the shopping costing twice as much. I have that problem with my girls than my boys. Including the ones that are out of the house. My youngest wanted me to go out driving with him last night. I made him call his father for that. I am not a good passenger. He is a good driver, once he has gotten his license maybe, but he drives like me :XD: :XD:


Lovely idea and way to celebrate birthdays in May .Custom in Sweden is to pick seven different types of flowers to make floral head piece then put it under your pillow and you will dream of the man you are to marry . 
As for driving my son got his licence last summer but I just can't help being a backseat driver as they say over here . I still tell my oldest what to do and not to do and he's been driving for18 years


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just took a tumble getting ready for the anniversary dinner. Got back on here and DH called and he's on his way home. I'm ok but now I'm even further behind. Think I'll be a little black and blue tomorrow. :shock:


I hope you are not too black and blue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yet another good ear ache home remedy....drops of 190 proof white alchol...drinking kind like White Lightning. Really does work. Believe it or not an Ear,Nose, Throat doctor told my friend this. I've used it now too. Put drops in and put in cotton ball and it will clear it right up. And just think....if it doesn't you can get so drunk with the remedy you won't remember your ear hurts! (Last part just being funny)


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much everybody for all your concern about my falling. it for our celebration.
> 
> Wanted to show you the bind off I did for the sock. It isn't perfect yet, but I think I have it down now so the next one will be even better.


I am pleased you had a lovely dinner in spite of the accidents.

You have done a very preety bind off which adds to you sock :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw your post Joy and I am so relieved that it wasn't what I was fearing. Spinal fluid leakage would have been bad too.
> 
> Big Hugs and hope you and Tim sleep well tonight. Thank goodness you were ok on those roads. Bad here too.


I was pleased by your post. I am soglad Tim is OK


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caren, I love your SOS for coffee :thumbup: Those floors are looking good :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I am quite good at dancing round a May pole but in Sweden we do it at the midsummer festival in June Lovely happy time for all swedish people especially if the weather cooperates


When I was young we had Maypole Dances for the 1st. of May. I used to love doing it. I think it is something that has died out now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have had trouble keeping up thsi week. I have had a bout of diverticulitis so I not felt like posting much but I have been reading :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I am quite good at dancing round a May pole but in Sweden we do it at the midsummer festival in June Lovely happy time for all swedish people especially if the weather cooperates


When I was young we had Maypole Dances for the 1st. of May. I used to love doing it. I think it is something that has died out now.

Why it posted 3 times????? I used one of them   :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The other thing I was thinking about this morning in the shower was how much things have changed. Cholstrol is bad for you don't have it, use poly unsaturated margarine. The a bit later well only some is bad for you some chostrol is good. The those margarines we ahve been telling you to use are actually as bad for you as butter. BUT thats OK -we have a new margarine which is safe. So how long have they known that the margarine they were pushing was bad for us before they told us? Long enough to get new ones produced. And do they really expect me to trust that this one is going to be considered safe still in another decade or two? And eggs have gone from no-nos to OK in moderation.
> I actually got onto this from thinking of sunscreen- I'm sure that at some time they are going to tell us that the incidence of melenoma from sun damage has gone down but that the sunscreens are causing an issue instead. I have read a couple of reports along these lines so interesting to see what does come of it. So I must admit that I do not use sunscreen every time I go for a walk- but doif I m going to be out for a long time. I also don't always put on a hat- but that is because I can't be bothered or I forget


I am about the same.... I dont use sunscreens unless I am going to be in the sun for ages... and I never wear a hat. My vitamin D levels are normal... do you know how yours are. They say we (Australians) are now have vit D defficency problems due to sunscreen.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Whoopee! Don't try to do too much at once dear Julie. (You can be the designer, with plans on paper which the helpers carry out). I hope you will feel relaxed enough to be excited about the move and organising your and Ringo's new home. We will need photos in due course..... Meanwhile have a few {{{{{{{{{{energising hugs}}}}}}}}}


And I will second the hugs.... Am thinking of you often. From what I can gather, it sounds like it is all falling into place. I hope so anyway.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember seeing people putting a basin of ice cubes in front of a fan to add more cooling. If you have room in your fridge to make some extra ice maybe you could try that.


re Julie feeling the heat.... also you could try a damp sheet, hang over the back of a chair or something similar and put in front of a fan (not too close)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Since Designer isn't on as much while she's been ill, I thought I'd give it a try. Never knew how she did it but I tried about 4x and finally got Sugarsugar's photo into my program. I tried it 2 ways but the one cut out too much of Sugar's face. Anyway, here's minus the unmentionables and with two beautiful girls.


Oh thanks heaps, I have just dragged them to the desktop.  I really need to learn how to crop....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am aiming for the 5th - 6th at present- that is when my new internet connection will go through- fortunately I can take my telephone numbers with me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Woo hoo! So you will still be able to be in contact with us on here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have to much to live for too many things to see still in my life. Some people are not sure they like the changes I've made, others think it was about time. I am not done seeing the UK or Europe.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a cutie sugarsugar. I think I would spend most of the day playing with her. --- sam


And quite often I do.... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 141.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have had trouble keeping up thsi week. I have had a bout of diverticulitis so I not felt like posting much but I have been reading :thumbup:


Sorry to read that you are not very well hope you feel better soon . Just take it easy and keep reading . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ohio Joy - So relieved to hear that Tim is ok. You and your DD must be delighted and exhausted I'll bet!
> Julie - Pleased to hear news of Marge.
> Daralene - Take care!


It was really good- she had been feeling well enough to contact me- she has a computer- a refurbished one again- and is hoping to get Skype under control.
Caren and Sonja! no I have not been able to sleep much- it is approaching 1 -30 am., far to early to be starting the day, so I will have to go and lie down again. Hopefully will have the keys by 12 noon- then the real work begins.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to read that you are not very well hope you feel better soon . Just take it easy and keep reading .
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Visitors are a GOOD thing :thumbup: I am pleased that the humity has not been as forecast. I find it hard to cope with.


It has crept up to 69% though now! I think you would find it hard, Norma, when it is coupled with the hot days of Summer- I recall a week of 90 - 99 % when I was pregnant six months, as I was alone at home I stripped down to my Bikini. Only way to get slightly comfortable!
I agree visitors can be an incentive for lots of things!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I, too, am having a more toss and turn than sleep night. Now 4:30 a.m. so decided to have coffee and read KTP.
NORMA, how did your retreat go?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praise God. Am so thankful it wasn't spinal fluid leaking. How brave Tim is too and so sorry the anesthesia didn't work well. Are there any things that can be done to prevent this from happening again once he returns to school? Give him and yourself and his mom a hug for me and know I will continue to keep all in prayer. {{{HUG}}}


jheiens said:


> I have finally reached the end of your postings since I posted about Tim needing to see the neurosurgeon today.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and concern for him, his mom and me. This is the situation: The high school building is old and the two upper floors, where most of his classes meet, are both quite warm when the weather is such as we've had here this week. Consequently, he sweats--he's 16 and male and quite slender. Tim has physical therapy 2x a week at school and she works him strenuously. His SWASH brace which he wears externally covers his incision site over the spine quite closely. These three combined caused the perspiration to run down his spine, onto the sutures and saturate them. They, in turn, disintegrated and came out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have had trouble keeping up thsi week. I have had a bout of diverticulitis so I not felt like posting much but I have been reading :thumbup:


I was wondering why you had been so quiet- sorry to hear you have been ill.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not too surprised that the blind were more effective in detecting lumps since when one sense is not working the others tend to become enhanced, so I've heard.


darowil said:


> As I was writing the summary and writing about the mammogram results I remembered David said that they have compared results of breast surgeons, blind laymen (with I assume some training in breast examination) and mammograms. The blind people were much more effective than the surgeons in feeling lumps and in some cases even picked up lumps that the mammograms missed.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> Sorry for the confusion all. It isn't my birthday till May. The leaving card was because I have left Plymouth and moving to Romford when my place is ready, meanwhile I am in Lancashire with my sister. The token was a Thankyou from Embroideres Guild branch members as I was a committee member and ran the sales table for some years. I miss my dear friends there.
> Please all take care.


Well, I think you deserve an extra birthday celebration just now (aging-free of course) so Happy UnBirthday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And I will second the hugs.... Am thinking of you often. From what I can gather, it sounds like it is all falling into place. I hope so anyway.


Thank you so much Cathy- it is a bit late now to call- I have been aware we've not spoken for a while. To be honest I've had little energy for chat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> re Julie feeling the heat.... also you could try a damp sheet, hang over the back of a chair or something similar and put in front of a fan (not too close)


I might be able to try that when I move- all spare sheets are now packed away!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto....no sense in taking chances and anyone that would visit and complain of the floor need not visit.


thewren said:


> I say - ignore the faded flooring - get rid of the rug. and I bet bill would say the same thing if he knew you fell. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Woo hoo! So you will still be able to be in contact with us on here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Could not live (or at least can't imagine living) with out the Tea Party, these days!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just took a tumble getting ready for the anniversary dinner. Got back on here and DH called and he's on his way home. I'm ok but now I'm even further behind. Think I'll be a little black and blue tomorrow. :shock:


Oh dear Daralene, I do hope you aren't too badly hurt. Seems like we need the bubble wrap to be distributed again. Don't worry about getting behind, just treat yourself very gently.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Coffee is cute and the floor is fantastic in both areas.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is still dark and silly o'clock. The house is very quiet at the moment, even the cats are sleeping. Figured seems how I am up I might as well check in. Floors in backroom and the bath are finished.
> 
> Coffee today was shared with me from across the pond. Resharing with everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> We all get confused at times , there are phrases we all use that are strange to those from different areas. Some people are confused about which side of the road is the correct one for driving, as Sam knows!


And our US friends all drive on the pavement!!! (Our term for sidewalk, hence you get in trouble for doing that in UK)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina wrote:
We all get confused at times , there are phrases we all use that are strange to those from different areas. Some people are confused about which side of the road is the correct one for driving, as Sam knows!

And our US friends all drive on the pavement!!! (Our term for sidewalk, hence you get in trouble for doing that in UK)



> TNS


I don't think Sam 'bit' this time did he? or did he start it off!?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be nice to meet up!
> 
> BTW I am on the phone right now to Marge Whaples. she is a lot better than she was for much of last year.


That's good news, Julie. You are so good at keeping in contact with us all. Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Headed to gym. TTYL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. It's cold but dry at the moment. Had sewing group here this morning and now going to have a swim.

Sorry I am miles behind again, but hope to do better next week.

I did say that Tami is taking on the KAP organization, well done. I would love to be there but this year is just not possible.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has crept up to 69% though now! I think you would find it hard, Norma, when it is coupled with the hot days of Summer- I recall a week of 90 - 99 % when I was pregnant six months, as I was alone at home I stripped down to my Bikini. Only way to get slightly comfortable!
> I agree visitors can be an incentive for lots of things!


Yes, I know I would :thumbdown:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think Sam 'bit' this time did he? or did he start it off!?


Some have commented even if Sam didn't (but then he did). Always fun on here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's good news, Julie. You are so good at keeping in contact with us all. Thank you.


I have been a bit remiss with Marge- she has been on my 'to do' list for at least three months- but I have been a bit distracted this last month and a half!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I know I would :thumbdown:


 :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Some have commented even if Sam didn't (but then he did). Always fun on here!


Sometimes the old jokes are the best ones!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> I, too, am having a more toss and turn than sleep night. Now 4:30 a.m. so decided to have coffee and read KTP.
> NORMA, how did your retreat go?


Joy, I really enjoyed it. My teacher wasn't too well but his sense of humour was still there. There was a lot of laughing going on! There was also healing prayers for everyone here. He recommended a book for me to read about time. I managed to purchse it secondhand and it came today. I am going to have a quiet afternoon reading. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was wondering why you had been so quiet- sorry to hear you have been ill.


Thank you, Julie. It is a pest but I am a bit better today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Joy, I really enjoyed it. My teacher wasn't too well but his sense of humour was still there. There was a lot of laughing going on! There was also healing prayers for everyone here. He recommended a book for me to read about time. I managed to purchse it secondhand and it came today. I am going to have a quiet afternoon reading. :thumbup:


That sounds like a very good idea- when you are not feeling too well!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Joy, good news about Tim, and relieved it was not a leak of CSF. You must be tired after the driving and waiting to be seen, and the associated stress. Tim was so brave, I hope this issue is now solved. How is his mom now?

Daralene, the bindoff on your sock is wonderful, clever you! I'm pleased you were able to enjoy your celebratory dinner out with DH, but how awful for him to have someone back into the car. Neither of you had a good start to the event, but sounds like it was still wonderful. Many congratulations to you both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Julie. It is a pest but I am a bit better today!


Glad it is somewhat better!

An image from Earthsky report- thought you might enjoy it. I think the cave is on the American Pacific Coast. don't know where exactly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Joy, I really enjoyed it. My teacher wasn't too well but his sense of humour was still there. There was a lot of laughing going on! There was also healing prayers for everyone here. He recommended a book for me to read about time. I managed to purchse it secondhand and it came today. I am going to have a quiet afternoon reading. :thumbup:


What is the name of the book? So glad you enjoyed retreat.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad it is somewhat better!
> 
> An image from Earthsky report- thought you might enjoy it. I think the cave is on the American Pacific Coast. don't know where exactly.


OOH that is magnificent :thumbup: :thumbup: Just the right sort of image to settle down with for the afternoon. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> What is the name of the book? So glad you enjoyed retreat.


It is called Living Time and the Intregration of Life by Maurice Nicoll.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad it is somewhat better!
> 
> An image from Earthsky report- thought you might enjoy it. I think the cave is on the American Pacific Coast. don't know where exactly.


Julie, I love it when y'all post sky pix. When I lived at the lake I could run out any night, go up to the road (20 steps) and see the sky. Here in town we have trees, trees, trees (but I do love them) so I can't see much of anything. There is also the lighting factor, not much at lake, lots here in town. Town is better for me at my age but sure miss some lake features.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have had trouble keeping up thsi week. I have had a bout of diverticulitis so I not felt like posting much but I have been reading :thumbup:


Sorry to hear about the diverticulitis, that's no fun. Hope you feel better soon. Good weather to stay in doors and keep warm!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just been watching our lunch time news. They had a report and pictures of a man climbing a frozen section of Niagara Falls just feet away from the falling water! My only question is WHY???


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

This just came thru on my facebook page and it is very educational (and funny) on how word meanings differ. The Kellogg one is just too true (in Wichita) as is the comment about Arkansas. 
http://www.movoto.com/ks/kansas-words/


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just been watching our lunch time news. They had a report and pictures of a man climbing a frozen section of Niagara Falls just feet away from the falling water! My only question is WHY???


HHHum-- because it was there? because he could? because it got his name and pix in the news? Probably all 3 (plus indication of low IQ?????)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> HHHum-- because it was there? because he could? because it got his name and pix in the news? Probably all 3 (plus indication of low IQ?????)


 :lol: :lol: Death wish??


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Pacer, if your nose bleeds like that again please tell your Doctor. Could be high blood pressure or a nasal polyp or nothing at all but wise to tell him/ her I think.


It might just be from the dry air from the heating this time of year. But I agree about checking with your Dr.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just been watching our lunch time news. They had a report and pictures of a man climbing a frozen section of Niagara Falls just feet away from the falling water! My only question is WHY???


That is really really scary. And I agree WHY!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

NORMA, let me know how you like it. It's a tad pricey for me right now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> That is really really scary. And I agree WHY!!!!!


I too like living dangerously, real cliff hanger dangerous. will I be able too finish a baby sleeve and neck band before I run out of yarn 😜
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much everybody for all your concern about my falling. I will let you know tomorrow how I am but I feel great right now. Pretty shaken at the time but had a lovely evening out. Took DH forever to come in the restaurant as he dropped me off at the door and when he finally came in he said someone backed into him. He was already in the spot and they were off to the side and backed right into him. The person said they will take care of everything as they sell cars and have a place that will fix it. I wasn't there and DH wanted to get in for our anniversary, so he said ok. I'll let you know how that works out. So funny. We eloped in bad weather, a blizzard in fact, and it was miserable out tonight. Really slick roads, but can you believe this little restaurant was completely full on a Thursday night and it isn't cheap either but not ridiculously expensive. Every bite of the meal was just so delicious. I had sea bass with artichokes, olives, and a light lemon sauce. DH had salmon with a tomato sauce. Even every bite of the veggies was yummy. At the end they brought us a profiterole/little cream puff with a lit candle in it for our celebration.
> 
> Wanted to show you the bind off I did for the sock. It isn't perfect yet, but I think I have it down now so the next one will be even better.


So glad you enjoyed your celebration dinner. I hope their are no complications with getting the car repaired. Isn't amazing that you can get to you destination safely on slick roads and have someone hit you in a parking lot. That's happened to me 3 of the 4 accidents I've had!! Love the bind-off on your sock, unusual and very pretty!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear about the diverticulitis, that's no fun. Hope you feel better soon. Good weather to stay in doors and keep warm!


Thank you. I am staying warm :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have finally reached the end of your postings since I posted about Tim needing to see the neurosurgeon today.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and concern for him, his mom and me. This is the situation: The high school building is old and the two upper floors, where most of his classes meet, are both quite warm when the weather is such as we've had here this week. Consequently, he sweats--he's 16 and male and quite slender. Tim has physical therapy 2x a week at school and she works him strenuously. His SWASH brace which he wears externally covers his incision site over the spine quite closely. These three combined caused the perspiration to run down his spine, onto the sutures and saturate them. They, in turn, disintegrated and came out.
> 
> ...


Such a relief that it was nothing really bad with Tim's incision. And so thankful you got there Anand back safely in the bad weather.
Your dinner sounds delicious!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> NORMA, let me know how you like it. It's a tad pricey for me right now.


OK I will. That is why I managed to pick up a (cheap) secondhand one in average condition!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is still dark and silly o'clock. The house is very quiet at the moment, even the cats are sleeping. Figured seems how I am up I might as well check in. Floors in backroom and the bath are finished.
> 
> Coffee today was shared with me from across the pond. Resharing with everyone.
> 
> ...


Love the coffee...time for my second cup!!
Your room is looking beautiful...I love flooring.
Unfortunately, I think someone shared their cold with me when I was out Mon. Sneezing all morning!! I wish they hadn't been so generous!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I too like living dangerously, real cliff hanger dangerous. will I be able too finish a baby sleeve and neck band before I run out of yarn 😜
> Sonja


That is funny :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like I can get Cedar Cove on Netflix....I'll check it out. Right now I am watching Murdoch Mysteries that someone on here recommended and loving it. The star looks like my cousin only my cousin is older now and starting to get salt and pepper grey and so distinguished. When this is done I'll watch Cedar Cove.
> 
> Made reservations for DH & I to have our anniversary dinner out at a restaurant my hair stylist recommended. He is Italian and he highly recommends this little place I have seen but never knew it was nice. Just a tiny plaza right off the highway and a main road. It is apparently run by a couple from Italy and very authentic and delicious so I can't wait. It will be 49 years for us. We eloped in a snow blizzard to Monroe Michigan and had a trumpet player as best man and I guess my man of honor is what I'll call him, was a trombone player. Can't believe it will be 49 years and the last are the best.


~~~Congratulations on 49 years! I am impressed! Love your story, too! Wishing a wonderful day, plus many many more!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

StellaK said:


> What about letting Papaw Jim be totally responsible for the granddaughter including the cleaning of her room and bathroom and even cooking for her, Betty? After all, he is busy defending her which is definitely not respecting you. StellaK
> I would just give her the cold shoulder and ignore her.


~~~Sounds like a good plan, to me.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *KTPers*---I need your help.
> 
> Something is going somewhat wonky with the incision site on Tim's spine where the ''sway-back'' bends severely inward. Fluid is draining and that portion is wet and gross looking--not with infection and it can't be wiped off. The incision does not look like is is rupturing nor does he have any symptoms of spinal fluid leakage. He has no fever or vomiting. His mom has been in touch with the pediatric neurosurgeon's office tonight and they will see him as soon as we can get to the hospital campus tomorrow. That will be an hour's drive from here. We are 12 days from surgery and it did not look like this until now.
> 
> ...


~~~Tim is at the top of the list....along with you, mom, and family.
Prayers are loaded and on their way. You know....there is a TON of support out there for all of you! You are all wrapped in the hearts of the prayer warriors!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sun is shining this morning but cold out. Will have to get ready for work soon. Hope I get done on time. 
Hope you all have a good day and gets lots done and feel so much better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know if your air is too dry in your home you can get anose bleed. Perhaps you need to have a humidifier going.


Pacer, Thank you for the anniversary wishes.

I agree with Gwen. I get nose bleeds in winter if I don't have a humidifier going and I also can't sleep as my skin gets too itchy. The humidifier clears all this up. We are using distilled water now as the regular tap water left a white deposit on everything from the minerals. Sleep better, no nose bleeds, and not itchies. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> As I was writing the summary and writing about the mammogram results I remembered David said that they have compared results of breast surgeons, blind laymen (with I assume some training in breast examination) and mammograms. The blind people were much more effective than the surgeons in feeling lumps and in some cases even picked up lumps that the mammograms missed.


Wow, that is really amazing. I knew there senses were much more developed but even beating out the mammograms. That is really something.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Finished a scarf a few days back, "The ocean breeze". And used the paper yarn for the first time... I did like it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, darlin'. I'm so glad you had a great anniversary dinner tonight. You are a jewel.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Good night, all. be safe, rest well and take care.


Thank you so much....and I'm so glad Tim will be ok. I'm afraid to even say what I was fearing. I'm so happy for you that he will be ok. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Joy, so glad to read the news about Tim. What a relief. He has been on my mind all day.
> Kathy so hope you get rid of the pnuemonia.
> Dawn, you feel better also.
> Daralene, glad you didn't get hurt and so happy the restaurant was a success.linda


Thank you. How are you feeling??


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Sun is shining this morning but cold out. Will have to get ready for work soon. Hope I get done on time.
> Hope you all have a good day and gets lots done and feel so much better.


Hope you are feeling better today 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> :lol: :lol: Death wish??


Oh, yeah, quite possibly. Good one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad you had a lovely dinner, and hope the car will all be settled easily--what a thing to happen today!
> 
> Joy, healing thoughts for Tim and so glad to know it was not as serious as we feared.


Thanks so much and it sure was lovely. The man called us about the car and gave us the name of the place that will do the body work. It is a lease car. :shock: Not sure how that works when we turn it in, so hope repair will be ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me, too. It was a concern that we did not hear for so long- but you must have been tired, with that long wait, the winter conditions for driving, and then needing to feed the family.
> God Bless everyone at your place.


Beautifully said. I join you in the Blessing.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Julie, I read somewhere that when a person moves, the first think they need to do in the new home is make the bed so that when one is tired and worn out, there is a comfortable place to rest. I have moved a lot and wish I would have heard of this idea sooner. Good luck with your move. I know it is a lot of work and stress.
> 
> ~~~This idea makes so much sense! I wish I had heard/thought of it, too!. It's like when you are having company for dinner....if the table is set, you are in good shape!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> Finished a scarf a few days back, "The ocean breeze". And used the paper yarn for the first time... I did like it.


Paper yarn? Pix, please and info. TY


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> Finished a scarf a few days back, "The ocean breeze". And used the paper yarn for the first time... I did like it.


I saw your scarf in pictures it is really pretty .well done


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Meal sounded wonderful. Glad you seem ok after falls-- they can do great damage!
> 
> And now, how did you do that bind off??? It is REALLY neat.


It really is fun. You bind off with a crochet hook. Take the one color and bind off whatever number you want, I did 3, then you chain however many you want. I started chaining 8 and way too many for the effect I wanted, so ended up chaining 6, (might even like just 5 better) then you leave the last chain pulled really long so it won't unwind and leave it hanging.... I can take some photos when I do my next sock if you want.
Take the next color and bind off 3, chain again and leave that hanging with last chain stitch really long also.
Take up the first color and bind off the next 3 and then chain and let hang.
Keep repeating this and you get a braided chain. You decide on the number to bind off and the number for the chain but I imagine after a while it is instinctive. For now I see how the first few look. You could get some interesting effects, like doing a cream or white sock or glove and then adding red and green for Christmas, or Purple and green, on and on and on.
At the end weave in ends and voila'. The effects can be dramatic I'm sure and one could even do the long loopy chains if on the bottom of a sweater.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! But I've heard that there are a few strange people that actually only buy yarn if they have a pattern for it and actually finish that item before starting another. I could never do that. lol


~~~There are all kinds in this world....who does that? They must not be really listening to the yarn in the shops. Sometimes the yarn practically screams at me! :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!! And thank you for taking it on. I'm so excited, I am definitely going to go this year. I am, I am, I am.


~~~That's great news, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Oh My Mercy, ladies and gents,
> I am only on page 124 and y'll are already on 163. I have had to be out of the house with eye appoinments this past two days.
> I have to unload the dishwasher and do my hair. We have a deacons supper tonight then, other than church, the rest of the week should be mine. I want to finish my other sock leg and bind them both off for you to see.
> I am already contemplating my next pair. I sure do want to get the socks a la carte books but will be patient and wait until mother's day and birthday.
> ...


~~~What ever style of posting works for you...go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> OOH that is magnificent :thumbup: :thumbup: Just the right sort of image to settle down with for the afternoon. Thank you so much for posting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello from a cold snowy East Lancashire. We have had hail, snow, bright sunshine and then all that again in the past few hours. We are going to do some sorting in my sister's craft room after we have finished our cup of tea following a light lunch.
> I had a lovely surprise this morning from my guild friends in Plymouth, a leaving card, a note from the treasurer and an Amazon voucher. I wasn't expecting anything at all, and think it is kind of them.
> I hope all stay safe in the cold/heat as appropriate, and all who need comfort get the help they need. As always my prayers for all. My sister is improving bit by bit and thanks you all for your prayers as do I. Please keep on praying for her continued progress.
> Julie, when you move as well as getting the bed ready get your night things and wash bag out too, so that when you are tired you can wash your face and get into bed without hassle. I hope you get plenty of help. You can unpack bit by bit then.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Ohio Joy, so happy Tim is ok.
> Daralene, hope you aren't sore tomorrow from fall. Glad dinner yummy. Hope the guy follows through on fixing car.
> Went to knitting group today. Package with jacket and car keys came!


Thank you. I am sore and in places I didn't even know were affected. Stayed up in the bedroom a long time and did the CLT on it for pain and much better.

The man did call and followed through and had already called the place that will do the work. The name sounds like a good place too...Artisan Collision. Since it's a lease car it is a bit of a problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie, I love it when y'all post sky pix. When I lived at the lake I could run out any night, go up to the road (20 steps) and see the sky. Here in town we have trees, trees, trees (but I do love them) so I can't see much of anything. There is also the lighting factor, not much at lake, lots here in town. Town is better for me at my age but sure miss some lake features.


I just wish my camera was up to sky shots- we have had gloriously cloud free nights for star gazing lately- an upside of the heat! But I have learned not to waste my time- with the move a new camera is a long way off. And in many ways more important is replacing my printer which has gone on the blink- I am thinking of getting the newer wifi variety I have such a tangle of wires at my desk.
I am so glad you have your trees in town- there are some lovely trees not far from the new house. I may not see so much sky because of being very close to the motorway- should find that one out soon. Today should be 'key day'!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmere, TY for the great description of the bind off-- the shawl I am nearly finishing has a similar one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren wrote:
we americans drive on the right side of the road - and there are others that drive - well - they don't drive on the right side. --- sam

Martina wrote:
But right isn't the same as correct, Sam.

Here we go again!

Daralene, thst bind off on the sock is so pretty. I have not seen it before, what do they call it? Glad your anniversary supper was nice but not great about the car, hope it gets fixed soon with no problems or expenses to you.

Joy, great news that Tims problem was not too serious & will be better soon. You will need a rest day today to recover from the long stressful day.

Caren, looks like your room is going to be beautiful when done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Coming along nicely. Your new floor looks beautiful. Can't help asking ..........are you going to take up pole dancing??? You have the perfect pole in the middle!! :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> maybe I should share my bubble wrap - sending you tons of healing energy. hopefully bruises will be all you have. --- sam


Bruises and a few shoulder and back joints that feel out of place. It's nothing compared to your broken arm and gashes and Kates break, and Kansas Gma. I felt great last night for the dinner but did suspect with these aging bones that I might not bounce back like I used to. Need to start doing some Qui Gong and yoga to get these bones more conditioned and perhaps help balance. I know Tai chi is good too.

I'll gladly take some of that bubble wrap. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Finished a scarf a few days back, "The ocean breeze". And used the paper yarn for the first time... I did like it.


Have never encountered paper yarn! Are you able to post a pic?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Railyn said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, I read somewhere that when a person moves, the first think they need to do in the new home is make the bed so that when one is tired and worn out, there is a comfortable place to rest. I have moved a lot and wish I would have heard of this idea sooner. Good luck with your move. I know it is a lot of work and stress.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I say - ignore the faded flooring - get rid of the rug. and I bet bill would say the same thing if he knew you fell. --- sam


I did tell him and almost wished I hadn't with the ensuing lecture, but I know it is just because he cares. He gets real stars as he told me no matter what happens as we age, he will always love me because I am inside there. I feel the same way. We laughed about the fall and the car problem and felt like it was perfect along with the blizzard to remind us of all the problems we had with eloping and the blizzard that day too. Who in their right mind would elope in winter to Michigan!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, Great that you have more than enough boxes now.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> nicely done daralene - you will soon be the sox queen. --- sam


Why thank you Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Great that you have more than enough boxes now.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> But right isn't the same as correct, Sam.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

For the new ones on here, this is an ongoing thing and always will be.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have had trouble keeping up thsi week. I have had a bout of diverticulitis so I not felt like posting much but I have been reading :thumbup:


Hope you are feeling better soon. I'm healthy & having trouble keeping up with this chatty crew!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I really like that bind off, too, Daralene--I can see it on hats as well--would love to see how that works.
> 
> Now off to bed...the wind is still howling but so far no rain/snow. We'll see what we wake up to, I guess!
> 
> Hugs & blessings!


I can post photos on here if you want when I do the 2nd sock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:



> Finished a scarf a few days back, "The ocean breeze". And used the paper yarn for the first time... I did like it.


Found your topic, now too! Would love to find a yarn like that for a scarf I am working on- it looks great, and good that it can be washed by hand- that was my immediate concern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just wish my camera was up to sky shots- we have had gloriously cloud free nights for star gazing lately- an upside of the heat! But I have learned not to waste my time- with the move a new camera is a long way off. And in many ways more important is replacing my printer which has gone on the blink- I am thinking of getting the newer wifi variety I have such a tangle of wires at my desk.
> I am so glad you have your trees in town- there are some lovely trees not far from the new house. I may not see so much sky because of being very close to the motorway- should find that one out soon. Today should be 'key day'!


We too have had star gazing skies lately but I must remember not to do it while walking the dog . Don't know how I stayed on my feet 
Can't believe how the days are just flying by Key Day already next time I look it will be Moving Day . Can't wait to see your new home Julie 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praise God. Am so thankful it wasn't spinal fluid leaking. How brave Tim is too and so sorry the anesthesia didn't work well. Are there any things that can be done to prevent this from happening again once he returns to school? Give him and yourself and his mom a hug for me and know I will continue to keep all in prayer. {{{HUG}}}


The major precaution is to keep the incision dry and extended air-drying is best. Where I would be wearing a long-sleeved turtleneck and a winter sweater, Tim wears a short-sleeved T-shirt. Without the binder and the SWASH brace, his back is able to get and to stay dry. Even with several humidifiers going on both floors of the house, the humidity is not high enough to keep the stitches from being dry.

All the medical folks were mainly concerned about the spinal fluid leaking but he never displayed any of the symptoms that are so very apparent when that happens. Infection was Susan's main fear, but it truly did't appear to be so to me. But then she is his mother who trusts me to care for him so that she is able to care for the goslings and their frequent dumb-a** actions and decisions--mostly because they never saw or learned to behave any other way--for a number of the young people.

I never really worried about Tim being in serious trouble yesterday. It was concern over traveling and getting Susan to see the need to do more than we could manage here at home following the same steps that helped to bring on the situation.

Thanks for continued prayers and good wishes for Tim and the rest of us. All y'all are still the bestest!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We too have had star gazing skies lately but I must remember not to do it while walking the dog . Don't know how I stayed on my feet
> Can't believe how the days are just flying by Key Day already next time I look it will be Moving Day . Can't wait to see your new home Julie
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~There are all kinds in this world....who does that? They must not be really listening to the yarn in the shops. Sometimes the yarn practically screams at me! :XD: :XD:


Oh, good, Carol!! You hear it too - My closest LYS has had a going out of business sale for the last couple of weeks and both times I went in the cries of "ME, ME,PICK ME!!!" were deafening. I did some serious damage to my yarn budget - might no buy too much more until I get to Defiance.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> . Isn't funny how we all speak the same language but in in our own way .When I was little and learning swedish and English I apparently spoke sentences in half swedish half English . So it's not my fault if I get confused I was raised that way 😀


You are so lucky, you have an excuse. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It was funny though when I moved from Canada to the States and all of a sudden my spelling was wrong and certain words meant something different. I really thought I was wrong as nobody explained to me that there was a difference. I also remember being so disappointed when we landed in Florida and got off the plane with nobody there in grass skirts and putting flowers over our neck. I thought Florida would be like Hawaii. Mind you I was a child. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, good, Carol!! You hear it too - My closest LYS has had a going out of business sale for the last couple of weeks and both times I went in the cries of "ME, ME,PICK ME!!!" were deafening. I did some serious damage to my yarn budget - might no buy too much more until I get to Defiance.


Oh no, will you have another LYS after that one is gone. So sad to see lovely shops closing and before I even got to go there. :-(


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> You are so lucky, you have an excuse. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It was funny though when I moved from Canada to the States and all of a sudden my spelling was wrong and certain words meant something different. I really thought I was wrong as nobody explained to me that there was a difference. I also remember being so disappointed when we landed in Florida and got off the plane with nobody there in grass skirts and putting flowers over our neck. I thought Florida would be like Hawaii. Mind you I was a child. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Were you born in Canada Daralene ?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Coming along nicely. Your new floor looks beautiful. Can't help asking ..........are you going to take up pole dancing??? You have the perfect pole in the middle!! :lol: :lol:


Now that brought downright laughter. I do hear it is wonderful exercise and Caren could demonstrate at KAP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Were you born in Canada Daralene ?


Toronto baby and came home from hospital to a small Queen St. apartment shared by mom, my then dad, and my aunt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I agree with Sam your socks are beautiful Daralene
> Sonja


Thank you. It really was fun. First I managed to drop a lot of stitches and still had it on the 2 circs with 2 socks. Decided to simplify and put it on a small circular and went around and fixed all the dropped stitches and then did it. Simplify before doing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Toronto baby and came home from hospital to a small Queen St. apartment shared by mom, my then dad, and my aunt.


I have always wanted to visit I like to watch nature programmes and I see all the wide open space and think that's where I want to visit


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, good, Carol!! You hear it too - My closest LYS has had a going out of business sale for the last couple of weeks and both times I went in the cries of "ME, ME,PICK ME!!!" were deafening. I did some serious damage to my yarn budget - might no buy too much more until I get to Defiance.


The yarn you had at the last KAP (quivit blend) is still calling my name!! I hear it all the way from NY and I go the website quite often and look at the yarns. I'll do it some day--that is one that I will wait until I have the perfect project for it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That would be fabulous if the coffee shop would deliver. I was surprised that they actually got as far alone as they did this week. They first of may there might be ribbons and music for the pole. I was thinking a flower pot around it with strings going up for peas and beans.


How creative. First a Maypole celebration and then harvest the food. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Ohio Joy - So relieved to hear that Tim is ok. You and your DD must be delighted and exhausted I'll bet!
> Julie - Pleased to hear news of Marge.
> Daralene - Take care!


Thanks Kate. I thought of you and know how much worse you had it. Hope putting pressure on the leg is going ok and not too much pain with the change.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Vent time.....DD's boyfriend brought his new dog over Sunday when he came to check on DD (she was sick and still is). His dog was/is being treated for kennel cough and he said she was better...NOT. Three of my five now have it and the visit to vet and meds for the three was $233.03! I had asked DD for him NOT to bring his dog over because I didn't want to upset our group (not knowing it also was sick). Since kennel cough is also highly contagious the remaining 2 will most likely contract it too. I am NOT a happy camper right now.
> (Well I'm happy but NOT about this situation.) Also DH is in be sick and DD who insisted she was okay to go to work just texted and she feels horrible (can't tell a 21 yr old much lately) and is trying to find someone to come take her place. whooops....DH just came out and is feeling better. Taking a deeeeeep breath right now. All will work itself out.


~~~Venting re visiting dog is fully acceptable. I hope BF learns how much aggravation and expense his carelessness & irresponsibility has cost! I would say that dog is no longer welcome....and the BF is questionable, too. Glad DH is getting better....take care for yourself!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, very pretty and interesting handoff. Will look up on YouTube.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you mark something right on a test that means it is correct - I figure when you drive on the right side of the road that must be correct also. --- sam



martina said:


> But right isn't the same as correct, Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I hope you are not too black and blue.


I can't believe it, but at this point not at all and I went down hard. Knee is clicking and a little painful though but that will hopefully clear up. Hmmmmm maybe that's an excuse for not doing housework. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am pleased you had a lovely dinner in spite of the accidents.
> 
> You have done a very preety bind off which adds to you sock :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. Much appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds so good railyn - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Better late than never is my story. Here is the recipe I use for Herb bread. I got it on line and is has no author lasted so I have no idea who wrote the recipe.
> 
> Poppy Seed Onion Dill Bread


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just heard from AZ and she wants to thank everybody for their will wishes. Keep the Healing Wishes going her way. She's feeling pretty miserable right now so laying low, but wanted to be sure and say thank you to every one of you.


Wonderful to know, and hopefully she will recover quickly and be back to herself in no time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had he been in a kennel or any place around other dogs or did he just come down with it?


No, dog vaccines are like people vaccines, they don't always work, and then if there is an immune system deficiency, they may not work either. It's just one of those random things that happened, unfortunately.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh thanks heaps, I have just dragged them to the desktop.  I really need to learn how to crop....


It was fun. I didn't know how we could even get the photos from KP onto our computer, so fun learning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was really good- she had been feeling well enough to contact me- she has a computer- a refurbished one again- and is hoping to get Skype under control.
> Caren and Sonja! no I have not been able to sleep much- it is approaching 1 -30 am., far to early to be starting the day, so I will have to go and lie down again. Hopefully will have the keys by 12 noon- then the real work begins.


I have missed the post on Marge. Will check your posts and hope it isn't too far back.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, will you have another LYS after that one is gone. So sad to see lovely shops closing and before I even got to go there. :-(


Yes, there is still one in downtown Ithaca. The problem is that the parking near it is almost non-existent, so you have to park in one of the parking garages and walk several blocks. The last time I was down there my friend and I got there at 10 a.m. which was the time it was supposed to open. The owner strolled up at about 10:25 and said "Oops, I overslept". Wouldn't have minded if it hadn't been about 85 degrees and no shade! My friend got the stuff she wanted and I didn't buy anything - and I haven't been back since! No apology for being late and she watched us like she was afraid we were going to steal something. Think I'll look up some yarn stores in Syracuse or Binghamton and I think there's a nice one in Watkins Glen. And there's always the internet. Besides, I'm going to have to live to be about 400 years old to use all the yarn I have now!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the stair case caren - where does it go? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is still dark and silly o'clock. The house is very quiet at the moment, even the cats are sleeping. Figured seems how I am up I might as well check in. Floors in backroom and the bath are finished.
> 
> Coffee today was shared with me from across the pond. Resharing with everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our vet said he probably wouldn't make it through that first night, but somehow he did, which we realized was a miracle. He probably had some brain damage from it, too, as after that he wasn't very smart (but sweet as the day is long). That was sixteen years ago and he lived a good life until he passed from age. I still miss that little booger.


So glad that he did, seems when they do make it through, they have a nice long life, I guess after making it through that, their systems are pretty toughened up. I know you miss him a lot, hopefully the timing will work out one day soon for you to have another.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just found a toe-up sock in one of my knitting bags partly done and with lovely yarn. Must have gotten stuck at the heel. Yay, now I know what I am doing, well at least more than I did then, and I'm sure I can make a mate for it when I finish the ones I am doing. I've decided on the bind off for the one sock. Since it is a Turkish cast on I will do the Turkish cast off, which is cast off several then chain with crochet then cast off with another yarn and continue in pattern with chains wrapping around each other but attached at the bind off stitches. Will post when done.


LOL!!! It was hiding. I can't wait to see that, the Turkish bindoff sounds very interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> It's been a while, I know... I just can't seem to catch up with my time, since David started school it's like... *rollingeyes*.
> 
> Just wanted to share - lately David started to eat - finally!, he got smart - one of my best loved snacks from childhood...
> Halva - just smash it with a fork and mix it with soft butter... and spread it on a slice of bread. It's easy to take to school also - so... how he takes back all the yellow cheese sandwiches, only eats the halva ones...


Welcome back. 
Yay! It's so nice when they start to eat better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That a good attitude to take . My day just got 3 times happier firstly my oldest came and brought me some of his gluten free chocolate brownies with walnuts in that he makes they are really delicious and a fresh cream muffin , then my youngest came home from college with a present for me , a bag of yarn for £2 that he saw in a charity shop ,that was a lovely gift but a real shock as my teenage son flat out refuses to go in a charity shop and thirdly my middle son came for a visit and walked the dog so all I have to do is eat cake and knit 😜


It doesn't get better than that.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

TNS said:


> Well, I think you deserve an extra birthday celebration just now (aging-free of course) so Happy UnBirthday!


I will happily have an un-birthday, particularly as it is ageing-free. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and how do you drive - or the does the fact that you don't want to ride with him tell us he drives too fast? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I know what you mean about the shopping costing twice as much. I have that problem with my girls than my boys. Including the ones that are out of the house. My youngest wanted me to go out driving with him last night. I made him call his father for that. I am not a good passenger. He is a good driver, once he has gotten his license maybe, but he drives like me :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have always wanted to visit I like to watch nature programmes and I see all the wide open space and think that's where I want to visit


The part of Canada I want to see are the coastal areas and the Rockies where Designer lived. Of course a stop for coffee in Saskatchewan to meet Bonnie would be a must! I lived up north in the Highlands of Halliburton for a while too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of decorating are you having done? --- sam



angelam said:


> Lovely blue sky here too. Didn't get any snow yesterday only hailstones mid afternoon. Don't think we're likely to get any snow now at least for the foreseeable future. Have to go out at some time today but it's so cold! I have a man in the house doing some decorating for me so he has dust sheets etc all over the place and the dust is everywhere so no point in trying to do any housework today. At least that's my excuse! Have a million things I should be doing but I'm not. I'll start spring cleaning (maybe) when he's finished.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

t


RookieRetiree said:


> The yarn you had at the last KAP (quivit blend) is still calling my name!! I hear it all the way from NY and I go the website quite often and look at the yarns. I'll do it some day--that is one that I will wait until I have the perfect project for it.


Believe me, Jeanette, if that hadn't been a gift from a dear friend, I'd still be hearing it call, too. I Know that that stuff costs way more than I'd ever spend for one skein of yarn!! Even if it does have 400+ yards. My scarf is about half-way done, I keep having to abandon it for other projects, but maybe I'll get it finished by NEXT winter!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, very pretty and interesting handoff. Will look up on YouTube.


Glad you like it. I will have to see if it is on You Tube. I have Lucy Neatby DVD's and that's where I learned it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy normaedern to wrap you up in warm healing energy. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I have had trouble keeping up thsi week. I have had a bout of diverticulitis so I not felt like posting much but I have been reading :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> when you mark something right on a test that means it is correct - I figure when you drive on the right side of the road that must be correct also. --- sam


Right isn't right when it should be left because then left is right therefore right is incorrect.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nor would we want you to - hope you are getting bits and pieces of good rest. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Could not live (or at least can't imagine living) with out the Tea Party, these days!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Boy Gwen, never a full moment.
> Poledra, coming for the cake and hot tea.
> Happy anniver. Daralene!! Enjoy the night out.
> Julie, so excited for you. Sometimes it is fun to start over.
> ...


Welcome, there is plenty.  I got a little over ambitious, it's gong to take a month to eat the cinnamon rolls let alone the cake. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am willing to help as best I can. Are the prices you are talking about the hotel? Is it the same hotel?


Me too, don't know what I can do, but I'm willing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> t
> 
> Believe me, Jeanette, if that hadn't been a gift from a dear friend, I'd still be hearing it call, too. I Know that that stuff costs way more than I'd ever spend for one skein of yarn!! Even if it does have 400+ yards. My scarf is about half-way done, I keep having to abandon it for other projects, but maybe I'll get it finished by NEXT winter!!


Ohhh then maybe you'll have it at the next KAP and I can swoon over it again...it's so lovely the scarf you are making is very pretty and will be a constant loving reminder of your friend's love for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

then what do you call your roadways? actually - pavement can be used for sidewalk here - telling your children to ride their bicycles on the pavement and not on the road. --- sam



TNS said:


> And our US friends all drive on the pavement!!! (Our term for sidewalk, hence you get in trouble for doing that in UK)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

read on. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> martina wrote:
> We all get confused at times , there are phrases we all use that are strange to those from different areas. Some people are confused about which side of the road is the correct one for driving, as Sam knows!
> 
> And our US friends all drive on the pavement!!! (Our term for sidewalk, hence you get in trouble for doing that in UK)
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Howdy - I've been absent again  I've had Influenza twice and it didn't clear so now I have pneumonia. I've been on antibiotics, steroids and an inhaler since Monday but things are not resolving at all. If anything, I think the tightness and coughing are worse. I called the doctor and I may be changed to different antibiotic. This has all been going on since December 16th! I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. Thankfully, my knitting time hasn't suffered too much. I just finished the last baby gift for Baby Johnson...a onesie with a band on the yoke of elephants. I have to sew the buttons on and block it yet but hope to share a photo soon.
> 
> Sorry I've missed out on all the conversation...just jumping in here to say hello.
> 
> ...


I hope that the antibiotics start to work, being sick for so long would be very exhausting in itself. 
Baby Johnson should be coming to the world pretty soon isn't it? Such an exciting time for you, I hope you are feeling much better when the time comes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful photograph - thanks for sharing Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Glad it is somewhat better!
> 
> An image from Earthsky report- thought you might enjoy it. I think the cave is on the American Pacific Coast. don't know where exactly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Well, I think you deserve an extra birthday celebration just now (aging-free of course) so Happy UnBirthday!


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup:

Love your thinking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

because it is there and he can. I'm afraid I would not be that brave. --- sam



angelam said:


> Just been watching our lunch time news. They had a report and pictures of a man climbing a frozen section of Niagara Falls just feet away from the falling water! My only question is WHY???


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Oh dear Daralene, I do hope you aren't too badly hurt. Seems like we need the bubble wrap to be distributed again. Don't worry about getting behind, just treat yourself very gently.


Thank you. Was so lucky in that I have my own built in bubble wrap. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> And our US friends all drive on the pavement!!! (Our term for sidewalk, hence you get in trouble for doing that in UK)


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My Aunt called last night, I knew from the sound of her voice that something was wrong, my Uncle isn't going to make it, he is refusing all further treatment starting yesterday morning. He said that the pain of trying to do the exercises and everything that they needed him to do was just to painful to continue it, even with the pain meds. 
I let my Aunt talk it out, and when we hung up she sounded much better, I haven't heard from her yet today, so I am taking that as a sign that he's still hanging on, she didn't want us to go up, her son and daughter are there for her, but she will call me to help with anything that she needs me to do or help with. I take her to a lot of her doctors appointments already, and my other Aunt her little sister takes her to the rest of them, so she has a good support system in place. 
Thank you all for your prayers for them, now I'm just praying for a peaceful and pain free passing for him. 
Love you all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> And our US friends all drive on the pavement!!! (Our term for sidewalk, hence you get in trouble for doing that in UK)


Well, we drive on alot of gravel so no confusion there :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Joy, I really enjoyed it. My teacher wasn't too well but his sense of humour was still there. There was a lot of laughing going on! There was also healing prayers for everyone here. He recommended a book for me to read about time. I managed to purchse it secondhand and it came today. I am going to have a quiet afternoon reading. :thumbup:


What is the name of the book? I learned about things from Sassafrass, and could also get this book if available here.

Found the name in your post later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> when you mark something right on a test that means it is correct - I figure when you drive on the right side of the road that must be correct also. --- sam


I'll drive on the side the oncoming traffic *isn't*! And that's all I'm saying about that. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Finished a scarf a few days back, "The ocean breeze". And used the paper yarn for the first time... I did like it.


Sounds interesting! It's fun to find new things to try out.



Cashmeregma said:


> I can post photos on here if you want when I do the 2nd sock.


That'd be great, thanks!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Joy, good news about Tim, and relieved it was not a leak of CSF. You must be tired after the driving and waiting to be seen, and the associated stress. Tim was so brave, I hope this issue is now solved. How is his mom now?
> 
> Daralene, the bindoff on your sock is wonderful, clever you! I'm pleased you were able to enjoy your celebratory dinner out with DH, but how awful for him to have someone back into the car. Neither of you had a good start to the event, but sounds like it was still wonderful. Many congratulations to you both.


Thank you! Oh the fall and car backing into us an blizzard were all a perfect reminder of how things were when we eloped. :wink:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been a bit remiss with Marge- she has been on my 'to do' list for at least three months- but I have been a bit distracted this last month and a half!


I don't know why you'd be distracted :shock: with your quiet settled life just now :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too like living dangerously, real cliff hanger dangerous. will I be able too finish a baby sleeve and neck band before I run out of yarn 😜
> Sonja


I like that, that's the kind of dangerous l do, from the comfort of my own arm chair x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad it is somewhat better!
> 
> An image from Earthsky report- thought you might enjoy it. I think the cave is on the American Pacific Coast. don't know where exactly.


Very special and looks like a triple reflection.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think Sturgis is on the way to Defiance. :thumbup:


 Sturgis is only 203.9 miles from us, about 3hrs 40min from us here in Torrington.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is called Living Time and the Intregration of Life by Maurice Nicoll.


We have Maurice Nicoll's books. Will ask DH if we have that one. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so true. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I too like living dangerously, real cliff hanger dangerous. will I be able too finish a baby sleeve and neck band before I run out of yarn 😜
> Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just been watching our lunch time news. They had a report and pictures of a man climbing a frozen section of Niagara Falls just feet away from the falling water! My only question is WHY???


Silly and dangerous. Each year people die at the Falls. Some young people from sitting on the railing along the gorge for photos, etc., and over they go. So sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just took a tumble getting ready for the anniversary dinner. Got back on here and DH called and he's on his way home. I'm ok but now I'm even further behind. Think I'll be a little black and blue tomorrow. :shock:


I'm glad you are okay, but that's quite scary, you are doing so well now with being able to go up and down the stairs, don't damage yourself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have not heard of paper yarn. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> Finished a scarf a few days back, "The ocean breeze". And used the paper yarn for the first time... I did like it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yet another good ear ache home remedy....drops of 190 proof white alchol...drinking kind like White Lightning. Really does work. Believe it or not an Ear,Nose, Throat doctor told my friend this. I've used it now too. Put drops in and put in cotton ball and it will clear it right up. And just think....if it doesn't you can get so drunk with the remedy you won't remember your ear hurts! (Last part just being funny)


LOL! The trick is finding the white lightening.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ohhh then maybe you'll have it at the next KAP and I can swoon over it again...it's so lovely the scarf you are making is very pretty and will be a constant loving reminder of your friend's love for you.


I'll bring it along, finished or not, so you can pet it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So glad that he did, seems when they do make it through, they have a nice long life, I guess after making it through that, their systems are pretty toughened up. I know you miss him a lot, hopefully the timing will work out one day soon for you to have another.


I've more or less given up thinking about it for now...too much heartbreak over it last year (and I am too stubborn to accept a situation sometimes!). I DO plan to have another (or three :XD: ) as soon as circumstances allow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just googled it - I need to buy some - it look too fun. webs sells it. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> Finished a scarf a few days back, "The ocean breeze". And used the paper yarn for the first time... I did like it.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> because it is there and he can. I'm afraid I would not be that brave. --- sam


....or stupid!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, will be interested what you think of book.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The part of Canada I want to see are the coastal areas and the Rockies where Designer lived. Of course a stop for coffee in Saskatchewan to meet Bonnie would be a must! I lived up north in the Highlands of Halliburton for a while too.


I've just entered a competition to win a holiday for 2 in the Rockies. Now l am doing everything with my fingers crossed :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have the url for the scarf? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I saw your scarf in pictures it is really pretty .well done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just been watching our lunch time news. They had a report and pictures of a man climbing a frozen section of Niagara Falls just feet away from the falling water! My only question is WHY???


Some people really didn't get the common sense lesson.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome, there is plenty.  I got a little over ambitious, it's gong to take a month to eat the cinnamon rolls let alone the cake. lol


Ooh, now you've put a bug in my ear--I haven't made cinnamon rolls in a long time...and we've had snow coming down steadily since before I woke up (it's not really sticking or accumulating, just kind of "holding its own" on the grass, as what's underneath seems to be melting at the same rate it's falling), so it's gonna be an oven day at some point.

Also sorry to hear about your uncle and will send thoughts for a peaceful passing. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so true - especially when I am yarn shopping with the girls in Washington state. either that or it already has my name on it. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~There are all kinds in this world....who does that? They must not be really listening to the yarn in the shops. Sometimes the yarn practically screams at me! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> This just came thru on my facebook page and it is very educational (and funny) on how word meanings differ. The Kellogg one is just too true (in Wichita) as is the comment about Arkansas.
> http://www.movoto.com/ks/kansas-words/


That was fun reading. :thumbup: Learned a few things too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I did tell him and almost wished I hadn't with the ensuing lecture, but I know it is just because he cares. He gets real stars as he told me no matter what happens as we age, he will always love me because I am inside there. I feel the same way. We laughed about the fall and the car problem and felt like it was perfect along with the blizzard to remind us of all the problems we had with eloping and the blizzard that day too. Who in their right mind would elope in winter to Michigan!!!


A couple who were really in love....the weather was a minor problem. And look at how long you've been together!!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, That bread sounds delicious.

Caren, That room is absolutely gorgeous. I know it is a pain putting up with construction but it seems like they have really worked hard to get it done for you. Do you know the people that they did it this quickly, although I'm sure it doesn't seem quick to you? Just beautiful. Got a laugh out of the coffee. Hope you got back to sleep.

Julie, Things are moving along now. It will be quite a feeling to be in possession of the keys. Thinking of you and wishing you all good things throughout the move and as you move into your new home. How was the company yesterday? I can't imagine entertaining in the middle of moving. Hope they are perspective helpers, but good friends are always welcome.

Rookie, Hope your trip back wasn't too bad. It was horrible just driving home from the restaurant last night. Next year we must get snow tires. These must be all weather, but just don't give you the control you need. Wish we could get 4 wheel drive. 

Angelam, Definitely a good excuse to wait on housework. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How exciting to have some decorating done.

Gottastch, Thinking of you and hoping you get the help you need. That has been quite a bad siege with your health and way too long to be sick.

Normadaern, Sorry you haven't been feeling well with diverticulosis. Hope you soon feel better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but did you get rid of the rug daralene - I sure wish you would. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I did tell him and almost wished I hadn't with the ensuing lecture, but I know it is just because he cares. He gets real stars as he told me no matter what happens as we age, he will always love me because I am inside there. I feel the same way. We laughed about the fall and the car problem and felt like it was perfect along with the blizzard to remind us of all the problems we had with eloping and the blizzard that day too. Who in their right mind would elope in winter to Michigan!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've just entered a competition to win a holiday for 2 in the Rockies. Now l am doing everything with my fingers crossed :lol:


Don't think I could knit with my fingers crossed!!

Off to fix Lili some lunch - and me, too. Then a nap. She sure has the terrible-two's down pat!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some people really didn't get the common sense lesson.


Funny how uncommon "common sense" seems to be!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> NORMA, let me know how you like it. It's a tad pricey for me right now.


Could you find it in the public librairy? That's were I have been getting alot of the knitting books lately, I checked out both socks a la catre books before ordering the toe up one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could you moisten the stitches with a bit of Vaseline? --- sam



jheiens said:


> The major precaution is to keep the incision dry and extended air-drying is best. Where I would be wearing a long-sleeved turtleneck and a winter sweater, Tim wears a short-sleeved T-shirt. Without the binder and the SWASH brace, his back is able to get and to stay dry. Even with several humidifiers going on both floors of the house, the humidity is not high enough to keep the stitches from being dry.
> 
> All the medical folks were mainly concerned about the spinal fluid leaking but he never displayed any of the symptoms that are so very apparent when that happens. Infection was Susan's main fear, but it truly did't appear to be so to me. But then she is his mother who trusts me to care for him so that she is able to care for the goslings and their frequent dumb-a** actions and decisions--mostly because they never saw or learned to behave any other way--for a number of the young people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I hope you enjoyed your company and that you have helpers all lined up now you have the keys. Is your new place very far from this one? I know Auckland is a sizeable place!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So glad you enjoyed your celebration dinner. I hope their are no complications with getting the car repaired. Isn't amazing that you can get to you destination safely on slick roads and have someone hit you in a parking lot. That's happened to me 3 of the 4 accidents I've had!! Love the bind-off on your sock, unusual and very pretty!
> Junek


Yes, it was strange. It's as if he didn't see our car in the spot. I said as if, when actually he just plain didn't see the car at all.

Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be nice to meet up!
> 
> BTW I am on the phone right now to Marge Whaples. she is a lot better than she was for much of last year.


Wonderful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:



> ~~~Congratulations on 49 years! I am impressed! Love your story, too! Wishing a wonderful day, plus many many more!


Thank you and hoping for many more too. Thank you for the wish.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Finished a scarf a few days back, "The ocean breeze". And used the paper yarn for the first time... I did like it.


Wow, very forward thinking with paper yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoyed gym today. Took stronger pain meds before going, managed to work out in the weight room a small bit, then did the water exercise. Was able to do more so good that I have the stronger meds.

Got home and had to call around and get estimates to have the septic system pumped. Geez it has gone up since we last had to have it done. Going to cost $475 (1500 gallon tank). They can't get to it until Monday. Just what we needed was another large expense right after the vet bill. Oh well....it is what it is....can I say "a load of crap" (and yes the pun is intended...LOL)

Got about a third of the way through the all in one baby top last night. I'm going to go work on it in a few minutes. Will post a picture when I finish. I have mis-laid the project bag with my sock in it and can not find it. Had it in my purse when I picked up the grandkids yesterday so I could show it to oldest GDD; have checked the car, my purse, countertops....and I do NOT think Sydney got it. Where or where did I put it......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Don't think I could knit with my fingers crossed!!
> 
> Off to fix Lili some lunch - and me, too. Then a nap. She sure has the terrible-two's down pat!!!!


Knitting with your eyes crossed is even harder. Just join in with the terrible twos, l find it usually stops them dead in their tracks :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Pacer, Thank you for the anniversary wishes.
> 
> I agree with Gwen. I get nose bleeds in winter if I don't have a humidifier going and I also can't sleep as my skin gets too itchy. The humidifier clears all this up. We are using distilled water now as the regular tap water left a white deposit on everything from the minerals. Sleep better, no nose bleeds, and not itchies. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


DH & DS2 use Vaseline in their nose during winter or they gets terrible nose bleeds from the dry air. I run the humidifier when I have a cold but should run it all the time. For the dry itchy skin, I use baby oil on my wet skin before I dry after my shower, doesn't leave me greasy & helps soo much with the dry itchy skin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree - right is correct. --- sam



martina said:


> Right isn't right when it should be left because then left is right therefore right is incorrect.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Cashmere, TY for the great description of the bind off-- the shawl I am nearly finishing has a similar one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Can't wait to see it. Should be beautiful on a shawl.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll tell you - grab marla and just be here. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Me too, don't know what I can do, but I'm willing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Enjoyed gym today. Took stronger pain meds before going, managed to work out in the weight room a small bit, then did the water exercise. Was able to do more so good that I have the stronger meds.
> 
> Got home and had to call around and get estimates to have the septic system pumped. Geez it has gone up since we last had to have it done. Going to cost $475 (1500 gallon tank). They can't get to it until Monday. Just what we needed was another large expense right after the vet bill. Oh well....it is what it is....can I say "a load of crap" (and yes the pun is intended...LOL)
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My Aunt called last night, I knew from the sound of her voice that something was wrong, my Uncle isn't going to make it, he is refusing all further treatment starting yesterday morning. He said that the pain of trying to do the exercises and everything that they needed him to do was just to painful to continue it, even with the pain meds.
> I let my Aunt talk it out, and when we hung up she sounded much better, I haven't heard from her yet today, so I am taking that as a sign that he's still hanging on, she didn't want us to go up, her son and daughter are there for her, but she will call me to help with anything that she needs me to do or help with. I take her to a lot of her doctors appointments already, and my other Aunt her little sister takes her to the rest of them, so she has a good support system in place.
> Thank you all for your prayers for them, now I'm just praying for a peaceful and pain free passing for him.
> Love you all.


I'm so sorry. But I realize it's his decision. I pray for an easy, painless passing for him and comfort for you and the rest of the family.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, thst bind off on the sock is so pretty. I have not seen it before, what do they call it? Glad your anniversary supper was nice but not great about the car, hope it gets fixed soon with no problems or expenses to you.


Thanks Bonnie. I think it is called the Turkish bind off. Lucy Neatby calls it that because she found it on a sock when she was in Turkey, so she borrowed it and calls it that. She is Canadian and a wonderful inventive knitter. She has DVD's that have this on them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have finally reached the end of your postings since I posted about Tim needing to see the neurosurgeon today.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So glad it wasn't anything more than it was, but poor guy, to have to suffer through the stitches without good anestesia. It seems to take a lot for 16 yr old boys to lose their appetites, doesn't it? lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another prayer for a peaceful passing and lots of soothing healing energy for everyone. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> My Aunt called last night, I knew from the sound of her voice that something was wrong, my Uncle isn't going to make it, he is refusing all further treatment starting yesterday morning. He said that the pain of trying to do the exercises and everything that they needed him to do was just to painful to continue it, even with the pain meds.
> I let my Aunt talk it out, and when we hung up she sounded much better, I haven't heard from her yet today, so I am taking that as a sign that he's still hanging on, she didn't want us to go up, her son and daughter are there for her, but she will call me to help with anything that she needs me to do or help with. I take her to a lot of her doctors appointments already, and my other Aunt her little sister takes her to the rest of them, so she has a good support system in place.
> Thank you all for your prayers for them, now I'm just praying for a peaceful and pain free passing for him.
> Love you all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I like that, that's the kind of dangerous l do, from the comfort of my own arm chair x


It's getting more dangerous by the minute ,I have about 6 cm of sleeve left to do and a neck band and the ball of yarn is about an inch wide .Are you on the edge of your seat waiting to see what comes next 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

BF was very apologetic; he honestly thought the dog was well after being on meds for a week. He is truly a delightful young gentleman in every sense of the word so I will ot say he in unwelcome. I think this is the first dog he's ever been soley resonsible for other than "family" pets. Such is life....just praying the other dogs don't get it; so far so good.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Venting re visiting dog is fully acceptable. I hope BF learns how much aggravation and expense his carelessness & irresponsibility has cost! I would say that dog is no longer welcome....and the BF is questionable, too. Glad DH is getting better....take care for yourself!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Lord Cashmergma, glad that DH wasn't hurt when they backed into the car, I hope that they do follow through with fixing everything, glad you had a great evening, regardless of weather and fenderbenders.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like your thinking Sam.....right is right and left is not right....Right?


thewren said:


> when you mark something right on a test that means it is correct - I figure when you drive on the right side of the road that must be correct also. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> do you have the url for the scarf? --- sam


No but if you go on handyfamilys avatar and then topics it's right there


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, there is still one in downtown Ithaca. The problem is that the parking near it is almost non-existent, so you have to park in one of the parking garages and walk several blocks. The last time I was down there my friend and I got there at 10 a.m. which was the time it was supposed to open. The owner strolled up at about 10:25 and said "Oops, I overslept". Wouldn't have minded if it hadn't been about 85 degrees and no shade! My friend got the stuff she wanted and I didn't buy anything - and I haven't been back since! No apology for being late and she watched us like she was afraid we were going to steal something. Think I'll look up some yarn stores in Syracuse or Binghamton and I think there's a nice one in Watkins Glen. And there's always the internet. Besides, I'm going to have to live to be about 400 years old to use all the yarn I have now!!!


I love the one in Watkins Glen. Wish I lived nearer there. They have such great lessons and the people are so friendly. Beautiful yarn too.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366338-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

